# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Le Ballot Screen ne plait pas aux diteurs des "petits" navigateurs

## Gordon Fowler

*Mise  jour du 05/03/10*

*Le Ballot Screen ne plait pas aux diteurs des "petits" navigateurs* 
*Ils appellent Bruxelles  revoir la proposition de Microsoft* 


On croyait l'affaire termine. Et bien ficele. 
A tel point que le projet de Ballot Screen, l'cran de choix du navigateur par dfaut propos  l'installation de Windows (lire ci-avant), aurait mme pu tre tendu  l'ensemble du march mondial.

Mais c'tait aller trop vite.

On apprend aujourd'hui que six diteurs de "petits" navigateurs ne sont pas satisfaits par la proposition de Microsoft. Une proposition qui avait pourtant russi  emporter l'adhsion de ses concurrents. Ou plutt de ses "_principaux_" concurrents.

Quelles sont ces nouvelles critiques contre l'cran de choix ? 

Il proposerait en premier lieu Chrome, Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera et Safari (dans un ordre alatoire). Pour accder aux autres possibilits, il faut faire dfiler la page vers la droite.

Autrement dit, il y a de fortes chances pour que personne ne se rende compte qu'il existe un autre choix. Avant Browser, Flock, GreenBrowser, Maxthon, Sleipnir et SlimBrowser, six des sept navigateurs concerns, ont donc dcid d'adresser une requte  la Commission Europenne.

_"La prsentation de l'cran de choix du navigateur laisse la grande majorit de ses utilisateurs dans l'ignorance du fait qu'ils ont le choix entre plus de cinq navigateurs [...] Nous demandons seulement le simple ajout d'un texte ou d'un lment visuel qui indiquerait  l'internaute moyen qu'il existe d'autres choix  droite de la partie visible de l'cran_", peut-on lire dans cette dclaration commune.

Une revendication au final plutt modre.

Pour l'instant ?


L'cran du Ballot Screen est consultable ici.


*Source* : Dpche de Presse 

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Connaissiez-vous Avant Browser, Flock, GreenBrowser, Maxthon, Sleipnir ou SlimBrowser avant leur dclaration commune ?

 ::fleche::  Dans cette affaire, trop de choix ne va-t-il pas tre mauvais pour le choix ?

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 22.02.2010*
*Le "ballot screen" de Microsoft arrivera le 1er mars, la Commission Europenne est satisfaite*

Conformment aux requtes de la Commission Europenne, Microsoft  proposera un "ballot screen" pour les utilisateurs de Windows XP/Vista/7 situs sur notre continent, pour ne pas tre "anti-concurrentiel" et leur laisser le choix entre leur navigateur et ceux des autres diteurs de logiciels.

Le "ballot screen" entrera en vigueur ds le 1er mars, soit dans une semaine.

Quelles en seront les rpercussions sur les parts de march d'Internet Explorer ? Le public lui sera-t-il fidle ?

A suivre...

*Mise  jour du 16/12/09*

*IE-Windows : Fin de la procdure contre Microsoft*
*Toutes les parties prenantes affichent leur satisfaction face  la solution du "Ballot Screen"*


La Commission Europenne vient juger satisfaisante la proposition de Microsoft sur le Ballot Screen qui permettra, au moment de l'installation de l'OS, de choisir le navigateur par dfaut, qui ne sera donc plus ncessairement Internet Explorer.

Bruxelles met ainsi fin  la procdure lance par Opera  l'encontre de Microsoft il y a tout juste 2 ans.
La socit ne se verra donc infliger aucune sanction ni amende ayant visiblement rpondu  toutes les demandes de la Commission.

Le Ballot Screen (lire les news prcdentes pour plus de dtails sur ses modalits) doit entrer en vigueur en Mars prochain (mi-Mars pour tre prcis). Bruxelles a nanmoins averti qu'il surveillerait de prs la mise en application de cette dcision.

Tout manquement serait sanctionn sur le champs d'une amende correspondant  10 % du chiffres d'affaires de Microsoft.

Microsoft est ravi. La Commission est satisfaite.

Mme Opera et l'quipe de Firefox se rjouissent. "_C'est une victoire pour le futur du Net_", ainsi dclar le PDG d'Opera, Jon von Tetzchner, "_Cette dcision est la clbration des standards ouverts du Web_" (sic).

Mme son de cloche sur le blog de Mozilla : "_[Notre] mission vise  dvelopper la responsabilisation des individus et leur capacit  choisir ; nous sommes trs heureux de voir que ces principes sont prsents dans cette dcision_".

Pour une fois que tout le monde est content.

*Et vous ? :*

 ::fleche::  Etes-vous tonn que tout le monde soit content de ce dnouement ?

*Source* : Le dlibr complet de la Commission

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*04/12/09*

*Microsoft accepte de changer l'ordre de son "ballot screen"*
*A la demande d'Opera, la liste ne sera plus classe par ordre alphabtique mais de manire alatoire*


Selon Bloomberg, Microsoft serait sur le point d'accder  la demande de son concurrent norvgien, Opera, concernant le "ballot screen" demand par la Bruxelles.

Pour mmoire, le "ballot screen" vise  proposer  l'utilisateur, au moment de l'installation de Windows, de choisir le navigateur par dfaut de son choix.

L'ordre des navigateurs proposs  Internet Explorer, Firefox, Safari, Chrome et Opera  posait problme  la socit norvgienne. Jusqu'ici, la liste devait tre prsente suivant l'ordre alphabtique. Opera tait donc le dernier navigateur propos.

Microsoft vient donc d'accepter de modifier son "ballot screen" qui sera  prsent class selon un ordre alatoire.

Ni Microsoft, ni Opera n'ont encore confirm l'information de Bloomberg.

Le dnouement de cette affaire de "vente lie" devrait intervenir le 15 Dcembre prochain. Elle avait commenc, pour Microsoft, en 1996.


Et vous ? :

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que l'ordre de prsentation des navigateurs puisse influencer le choix de l'utilisateur "lambda" ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*


*Mise  jour du 19/10/09*

*L'ordre du "Ballot Screen" introduirait une distorsion concurrentielle*
*S'insurge un employ de Mozilla qui propose d'autres solutions*


Bruxelles a entrin le "Ballot Screen", cet cran qui permettra dornavant  l'utilisateur de choisir quel navigateur il souhaite voir install par dfaut dans Windows (cf. article ci-dessous).

Un problme de rgl donc, dans l'affaire de la "vente lie" de Windows et Internet Explorer, le navigateur de Microsoft. Mais un nouveau problme en perspective galement.

Les modalits concrtes du Ballot Screen arrivent maintenant au cur du dbat. La solution propose, qui semble assez neutre, est celle d'une prsentation du choix des navigateurs par ordre alphabtique : Apple Safari, puis Google Chrome, etc.





"Mauvaise solution !" s'insurge en substance Jenny Boriss sur son blog personnel.

Jenny Boriss est en charge de lexprience utilisateur de Firefox, le navigateur de Mozilla, principal concurrent de Internet Explorer. Pour lui, l'ordre alphabtique va favoriser des navigateurs qui ne sont soit pas adapts  Windows (Safari) soit qui ont une part de march non significative (Chrome).

Pour lui, cet ordre a une rel influence sur le choix des consommateurs.

On peut en douter. Surtout que la solution propos par l'employ de Fondation  prcisons-le  nouveau :  titre purement personnel  est une vritable usine  gaz. Le hasard, rectifi par un savant calcul des parts de march de chacun, devrait diriger l'ordre de la prsentation qui deviendrait donc "presque" alatoire.

On peut se demander cependant si la Fondation Mozilla n'a pas laiss son employ publier ce billet pour voir les ractions.

Le dbat sur l'ordre du Ballot Screen est d'autant plus trange  et pour certains, malvenu  que Firefox continue de gagner des parts de march sur Internet Explorer et qu'il bnficie d'une exposition mdiatique positive de plus en plus grande (comme l'on fait remarquer nombre de membres de la communaut Developpez).

Au final, la Fondation Mozilla  et/ou ses employs - ne feraient-ils pas mieux de concentrer leurs efforts pour obtenir des garanties de la part de Microsoft concernant l'utilisation de Windows Update ? Les craintes sont en effet nombreuses que le systme de mise  jour de Windows ne soit utilis pour proposer rgulirement  l'utilisateur de revenir  Internet Explorer.

Une hypothse jusqu'ici assez diffuse mais qui prend un tout autre clairage avec l'affaire de la faille critique de Firefox introduite automatiquement par Windows Update et l'installation d'un plug-in pour .NET.

Ou l'art de faire des faux procs pour mieux passer  cot de l'essentiel ?

Source : le billet de Jenny Boriss.

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler.*


*07/10/09*

*Affaire IE  Windows : Bruxelle entrinera la solution du "Ballot Screen"*
*La Commission ne devrait pas couter les craintes d'Opera et de la Fondation Mozilla*


La Commission Europenne devrait en toute logique entriner la proposition de Microsoft pour mettre fin " la vente lie de Internet Explorer" avec Windows.

Le fameux "ballot screen" - cran qui permet de choisir le navigateur par dfaut au moment de l'installation - semble donc avoir convaincu. 
Vendredi, la Commission rendra son avis. Commencera alors une consultation auprs des parties prenantes jusqu'au 7 Novembre qui prcdera le jugement dfinitif.

La manire dont Microsoft prvoit de prsenter le fameux ballot screen fait encore dbat. Microsoft n'a en effet pas encore prsenter les modalits dfinitives du choix qu'il devra proposer  ses clients. 

Opera, le concurrent Norvgien de Microsoft, avait pour sa part demander une clarification. La socit invitait donc Bruxelles  ne pas se presser (cf. news prcdente ci-dessous).

La principale peur des norvgiens se fonde sur le fait que le "ballot screen" ne prendra pas "la mme allure que les mises  jour des logiciels Microsoft". En s'ouvrant dans un navigateur, Opera a peur que l'utilisateur lambda le confonde avec du spam.

La question qui peut se poser est de savoir si l'utilisateur lambda saura choisir entre des navigateurs, s'il saura ce qu'est Oper, voire s'il saura ce qu'est un navigateur.

La Fondation Mozilla, qui soutient le dveloppement de Firefox, le principal concurrent de Internet Explorer, avait galement mis de vives critiques, non pas contre le "ballot screen" en lui-mme, mais sur la manire dont Microsoft utilisait cette bonne ide pour  d'aprs la Fondation - contourner le problme.

"En thorie, la proposition de Microsoft parat bonne, mais dans la pratique la manire dont ils la mettront en uvre fera une grande diffrence" notait ainsi John Lilly, vice-PDG de Mozilla.

Les mises  jour de Windows se faisant exclusivement par Internet Explorer,  la Fondation craint par exemple que Microsoft n'utilise Windows Update pour inciter les utilisateurs  remettre son navigateur par dfaut  chaque correctif de scurit.

Autre grief, le "ballot screen" proposerait d'aller tlcharger Firefox et non pas une installation complte (ni depuis un excutable embarqu en local dans Windows 7). Mozilla soulignait que d'aprs ces tudes, le taux d'internautes qui vont jusqu'au bout de l'installation en suivant cette dmarche tait extrmement faible.

Elle s'tonnait donc que Microsoft propose cette solution.

Pas la Communaut Europenne qui considre que la firme de Redmond a cout ses exigences.


 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette dcision et des craintes de Opera et Mozilla ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler.*




*Mise  jour du 29/09/09*

*Affaire IE  Windows : Opera demande  l'Europe de ne pas se prcipiter*


Aprs les dclarations de la Commissaire Europenne charge de la Concurrence, Neelie Kroes, la raction des crateurs d'Opera, le navigateur norvgien concurrent de Internet Explorer, ne s'est pas faite attendre.

Neeli Kroes a dclar que l'accord entre Microsoft et Bruxelles au sujet d'un ballot screen pour le choix par dfaut du navigateur au moment de l'installation (cf. article prcdent ci-dessous), devrait se conclure plus vite que prvu, au plus tard  la fin de l'anne.

Hakon Wium Lie, responsable de la technologie chez Opera Inc., a rpondu dans une confrence de presse que sa firme tait tout aussi impatiente de clore cette affaire mais  l'unique condition qu'une solution effective et efficace soit trouve.

Ce qui, dans son opinion, n'est toujours pas le cas.

Pour lui, comme pour la fondation Mozilla, le ballot screen est un trs bonne ide, mais elle serait dvoye par Microsoft qui la rendrait inefficace par une formulation peu claire et une dmarche plus complique pour l'installation des navigateurs autres que IE.

Une dclaration qui intervient aprs les trs bons chiffres du lancement de Opera 10.

Une manire de lancer une campagne de communication pour le produit maison ?



*Maj de Gordon Folwer.*





> *Les rponses d'Opra et de Mozilla suite  la proposition de Microsoft*
> 
> *Les rponses d'Opra et de Mozilla suite  la proposition de Microsoft* 
> Suite  la rcente dcision de Microsoft de laisser  ses clients le choix du navigateur web install sur Windows 7, il na pas fallu longtemps aux concurrents de Microsoft pour ragir. C'est ainsi que les premires dclarations proviennent dOpera qui , rappelons le, fut  l'origine de la plainte dpose  l'encontre de Microsoft
> 
> Ainsi, pour les dirigeants dOpera, la dcision de Microsoft est une grande nouvelle pour eux et pour tous les concurrents de Microsoft et de son navigateur Internet Explorer. Mais toujours selon Opera, ce nest quune bataille de gagner car la guerre est loin d'tre termine puisque le ballot screen propos par Microsoft prsente encore des lacunes et des zones dombres qui devraient tre claires. Pour eux,  ce revirement de Microsoft, qui,  au dpart avait mme pens ne pas fournir un navigateur avec les Windows 7 destins au march europen, est tout de mme un bon signe pour lavenir du march des navigateurs web et des autres logiciels concurrents de Microsoft. Mais avant de pouvoir donner son avis dfinitif, Opera voudrait dabord tudier en dtail la proposition de lquipe de Gates. 
> 
> Oracle prfre donc pour l'instant  adopter la prudence tout comme  lUnion Europenne dailleurs. Mais certaines critiques ont dj t avances par Opera et Mozilla  lencontre de Microsoft et de sa proposition bien avant mme que les dcisions finales y affrentes soient mises par les 2 navigateurs.
> 
> ...


*
A lire aussi :*
 ::fleche::  Microsoft propose  la CEE d'ouvrir Windows  d'autres navigateurs
 ::fleche::  Une association pro-Microsoft organise un boycott du navigateur Opera ?

Qu'en pensez vous ?

----------


## Skyounet

J'en pense que Opera tombe dans le ridicule le plus total.

Ils ne seront jamais content.
Ah si, quand MS proposera le choix avec Opera en premire place et pr-selectionn. 




> Les dirigeants de Mozilla avancent mme que la liste officieusement annonce par Microsoft, qui intgre dj Firefox, nest pas suffisante.


Et voil, a commence. Qui est-ce qui va choisir les navigateurs  afficher.

Dans la liste, on retrouve IE, Opera, FF, Safari et Chrome. Vous pouvez me dire quel autre navigateur on pourrait rajouter.

Cet archanement est bien trop ridicule.

Opera ferait mieux de dpenser leur argent dans le marketing plutt que dans les avocats...




> car elle devrait aussi concerner les anciens systmes dexploitation de Microsoft comme Windows Vista et Windows XP qui sont encore actuellement les plus utiliss par la majorit des utilisateurs.


Mais bon sur allons modifier le process de tous les Windows existants tant qu' faire. Et redonnons une boite gratuitement  tous les acheteurs avec ce nouveau setup.




> Oracle prfre donc pour l'instant adopter la prudence


C'est pas Opera plutot ?

Pour terminer j'ai hate de connaitre la future action de Opera envers MS quand ils verront que leur PDM ne dcolle pas d'un %...

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Bon alors tu t'es inscrit  "Boycott Opera" ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Bon alors tu t'es inscrit  "Boycott Opera" ?


De toute faon, pourquoi boycotter une truc moribond et dsuet ?

Franchement, a tourne au ridicule !

A quand la demande pour que lors de l'installation de Windows, il y ait une demande pour installer Linux ?  ::roll::  Et aprs la guguerre des distri...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Seb33300

Moi je veux avoir le choix du navigateur, du player audio/video, de la messagerie instantane, de la calculatrice, du logiciel de dessin (pour remplacer paint), et il y a pleins de concurrent au dmineur aussi qui mritent tous leur place face au dmineur windows !!

Et tout a doit tre  choisir  l'installation !  ::aie::

----------


## Sebastien.B

A quand la fin de la vente lie? Ca rglerait bien des problmes... mais ya aucune action de ce ct...

----------


## Ptigrouick

Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est ridicule d'informer l'utilisateur sur les choix possibles, c'est mme la moindre des choses. Quand vous souhaitez acheter un produit, vous allez dans diffrents magasins, vous comparez entre les diffrentes marques et vous choisissez le modle qui correspond  votre besoin. Depuis 25 ans, Microsoft a tout mis en oeuvre pour que cela ne puisse pas se produire avec les PCs.
La grande majorit des utilisateurs d'ordinateurs pense que PC=Windows. Et quand on leur explique que Windows est un systme comme un autre, qu'il en existe d'autres, c'est la surprise. Quand on leur demande combien ils ont pay leur systme c'est presque tout le temps la classique rponse "Ah ben non c'tait gratuit, je l'ai eu avec mon ordinateur". Et mme chose avec le lecteur multimdia, le navigateur internet, etc...
Si vous trouvez que la vente lie et la dsinformation des utilisateurs est une bonne chose, c'est que vous avez l'esprit bien format par 25 ans de Microsoft ! Dans la vente classique, a fait bien longtemps qu'une telle pratique aurait t interdite.
@Sebastien.B : Tiens c'est marrant comme nos 2 messages se sont croiss  ::ccool::

----------


## atm0sfe4r

Je viens de penser  un truc : le navigateur qui sera en haut de la liste (et donc propos par dfaut) aura quand mme un net avantage : tous les gens "grand public" qui ne s'y connaissent pas trop se contenteront de cliquer sur "Next"  ::roll::

----------


## Ptigrouick

Non ce n'est pas forcment celui qui est en haut de la liste, c'est plutt celui qui est pr-coch. Il suffit de n'en cocher aucun pas dfaut, pour obliger l'utilisateur  en choisir un, et n'activer le bouton suivant qu'une fois une option coche. Pourquoi seulement un navigateur d'ailleurs ? L'idal serait de mettre un choix multiple en remplaant les boutons radios par des cases  cocher.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est ridicule d'informer l'utilisateur sur les choix possibles, c'est mme la moindre des choses. Quand vous souhaitez acheter un produit, vous allez dans diffrents magasins, vous comparez entre les diffrentes marques et vous choisissez le modle qui correspond  votre besoin. Depuis 25 ans, Microsoft a tout mis en oeuvre pour que cela ne puisse pas se produire avec les PCs.


C'est compltement faux !
Personnellement je n'utilise pas IE, pas WMP, etc...
Aprs si la personne ne veut pas s'embter avec a, elle a tout ce qu'il lui faut pour fonctionner, et c'est exactement ce que souhaite la majorit des gens !
Dans ma voiture, il y a un autoratdio, fournit par le constructeur de la voiture ! Il existe plein d'autres autoradio de marque diffrente, mieux, etc. Pourtant je n'ai pas chang d'autoradio !  Personne ne crie au scandale sur les autoradios pourtant, c'est exactement le mme principe !




> La grande majorit des utilisateurs d'ordinateurs pense que PC=Windows. Et quand on leur explique que Windows est un systme comme un autre, qu'il en existe d'autres, c'est la surprise.


Je suppose que tu as chez toi un frigidaire ! Le nom exact est *rfrigrateur* Frigidaire est la premire marque  avoir commercialise les rfrigrateurs. Aujourd'hui, le mot frigidaire est mme dans le dictionnaire. Windows n'en est pas l !




> Quand on leur demande combien ils ont pay leur systme c'est presque tout le temps la classique rponse "Ah ben non c'tait gratuit, je l'ai eu avec mon ordinateur". Et mme chose avec le lecteur multimdia, le navigateur internet, etc...


STOP ! Si windows n'est pas gratuit, IE et WMP le sont !  :;): 




> Si vous trouvez que la vente lie et la dsinformation des utilisateurs est une bonne chose, c'est que vous avez l'esprit bien format par 25 ans de Microsoft ! Dans la vente classique, a fait bien longtemps qu'une telle pratique aurait t interdite.


Justement, il n'y a que dans l'informatique ou a cr un scandale, et en Europe principalement ! (cf ma remarque ci-dessus sur les autoradio, et ce n'est qu'un exemple)




> Non ce n'est pas forcment celui qui est en haut de la liste, c'est plutt celui qui est pr-coch. Il suffit de n'en cocher aucun pas dfaut, pour obliger l'utilisateur  en choisir un, et n'activer le bouton suivant qu'une fois une option coche. Pourquoi seulement un navigateur d'ailleurs ? L'idal serait de mettre un choix multiple en remplaant les boutons radios par des cases  cocher.


+1 pouvoir choisir plusieurs navigateurs me parait une bonne chose.
Maintenant que IE soit pr-coch ne me scandaliserait pas plus que a. Aprs tout, Windows c'est Microsoft et qu'ils mettent en avant *leur* produit, me parait normal !

----------


## ymoreau

Dj que je trouvais les revendications plutt oses, l'acharnement tourne au ridicule... Mme si je suis totalement pour une meilleure ouverture vers les autres navigateurs, je pense que les gens ont quand mme trs peu d'effort  fournir s'ils veulent en changer, et s'ils souhaitent conserver leurs failles et ne pas profiter des extensions qu'on peut trouver chez les concurrents, bah tant pis pour eux...

Intgrer son propre navigateur dans son OS ne me parait pas vraiment gnant, ce qui l'est dj plus c'est la manire dont Windows a impos son OS par le pass. Enfin bref, le navigateur n'est vraiment qu'un dtail je trouve.

----------


## bho32

Ca commence avec le choix du navigateur, et bientt on devra choisir le lecteur audio, la messagerie instantane...
Bref, le client lambda sera plus que perdu.

Pourquoi pas, tant qu' faire, proposer une installation standard (avec IE), et une personnalise (avec le choix du navigateur).

Del  revenir sur les anciennes versions de Windows, Mozilla abuse lgrement, surtout que beaucoup d'entreprises travaillent encore sous XP. Mozilla sait qu'il/elle a tout gagner...

----------


## Theka

Je suis du mme avis que "bho32".
Cela commence avec le navigateur cible du moment, et a finira avec le choix du lecteur multimdia, etc...etc...

N'tant pas un utilisateur pro IE mais plutt tourn vers Firefox, je ne trouve pas plus gnant que a de l'installer aprs cout via le net.

De plus MS distribue leur produit sur leur os, ne me choque pas... Rien ne nous interdit dit installer ce qu'on veut par la suite...

Qu'est ce qu'on va emmerder les gens qui y connaissent deja rien avec des choix supplmentaires...

----------


## smyley

Je n'utilise pas IE, je n'aime pas IE, pourtant je trouve les revendications d'Opera et Mozilla absolument absurdes et stupides.

Microsoft fait son OS, Windows. Il est quand mme un peut naturel de mettre des produits maisons sur son OS et justement pas des produits concurrents. Mme avec cette histoire d'abus de position dominante c'est absurde, on a jamais vu Air France servir des plats d'Air Carabe simplement parce qu'ils sont meilleures (oui oui ...). Pourquoi Microsoft devrait mettre sur son propre OS un outil concurrent ? c'est de l'acharnement. Aprs on va lui dire d'offrir le choix entre Paint, Photoshop, Gimp, etc ou pourquoi pas installer OpenOffice (et son pare-feu) avec Word, ou alors Yahoo Messenger avec WLM, et Windows Media Player, Media Player Classic, Power DVD, VLC, ... et pourquoi pas carrment demander  tout le monde de mettre tout ce qu'il veux sur l'OS pour que l'utilisateur soit enfin libre de faire le choix entre 2034943023034^45 logiciels installs sur son ordinateur ? ...

Dans tous les systmes d'exploitations grand publique qui sorte l'quipe a le loisir de mettre les outils qu'il veux sur l'OS. Apple fournit son OS avec Safari, les distrib Linux fournissent en gnral Firefox ou Iceweasel et Microsoft IE ... ahhh mon dieu Microsoft le dmon, comment peut-il obliger les gens  utiliser IE et ne pas laisser libre cours  la concurrence ?! ... a deviens vraiment pathtique.

Dj au dpart Microsoft avait propos une liste de navigateurs avec icnes mais Opera crie au scandale, pas d'icones ! Et aprs on vois toujours "Opera Browser" comme premier choix et IE en dernier. C'est pas un peux de la provocation ? et justement dans cette liste qui va dterminer l'ordre de cette liste ? car la tendance serait justement d'organiser la liste en mettant en premier le plus utilis et donc on aurai en tte IE et Firefox, et en dernire place Opera. Comment un des navigateurs les moins utiliss au monde peut tre source de temps de problmes ? il ne s'agit que d'un jeux mdiatique : Microsoft est la bte noire que tout le monde veux abattre et tout les moyens sont bons mme lorsqu'il s'agit de la manire dont Microsoft conois son propre OS.

Cette histoire de navigateur c'est vraiment la porte ouverte  toutes les (fentres) stupidits. Aprs tout dans ce cas, qu'est-ce qui empche OpenOffice de faire un procs  Microsoft pour abus de position dominante avec Word ? Qu'est-ce qui empche The Gimp de faire aussi un procs  Microsoft ? ou encore Yahoo (quoiqu'ils n'ont plus les moyens) ? Et puis carrment, y'a bien des entreprises qui proposent des dfragmenteurs l encore on pourrai faire un procs  Microsoft.

Le pire c'est justement cette histoire de premire place de "Opera Browser" dans la liste. Le gros dbutant en informatique ne sait pas ce qu'est un navigateur (il sait juste qu'il y a un bouton "Internet" dans le menu dmarrer). Donc donner  ceux qui ignorent ce qu'est un navigateur le choix entre plusieurs, c'est surtout l'inciter  prendre le premier (click sur OK) vu qu'il n'en connais aucun (d'o cette premire place de "Opera Browser"). Ceux qui savent ce qu'est un navigateur du coup savent trs bien comment faire pour en obtenir un autre et tranquillement ils dmarrent IE et l'utilise s'ils l'aiment ou tlchargent un autre navigateur  partir de l (et du coup cette proposition de navigateurs ne sert absolument  rien).

Enfin bon, voil que j'en pense, c'est vraiment absurde (autant qu'HADOPI). C'est vraiment un "jeu" o tout le monde tire sur le plus gros histoire d'avoir un petit morceau de tune au lieu de plutt se concentrer  faire avancer l'informatique. Firefox a su gagner des parts sans procs (jusqu' maintenant) car c'tait un navigateur que l'on aimait. Il faudrait peut tre que Opera diminuent le budget astronomique de ses avocats et les redirige vers les dveloppeurs et les vendeurs afin que son truc pourri puisse gagner des parts, pas faire un procs absurde ...

----------


## Ptigrouick

> C'est compltement faux !
> Dans ma voiture, il y a un autoradio, fournit par le constructeur de la voiture ! Il existe plein d'autres autoradio de marque diffrente, mieux, etc. Pourtant je n'ai pas chang d'autoradio !  Personne ne crie au scandale sur les autoradios pourtant, c'est exactement le mme principe !


Ce qui est le plus gnant ce n'est pas que ce soit fourni avec, c'est que l'on cache le fait l'OS ou le logiciel n'est pas la seule alternative possible. La diffrence avec ton autoradio, c'est que tu SAIS que tu peux en changer et le remplacer par un mieux si tu le souhaites. Avec Windows ce n'est pas le cas car Microsoft s'est arrang pour que tu ne saches pas qu'il existe d'autres alternatives. Je parle l de l'utilisateur moyen, pas forcment de toi qui est un utilisateur aguerri  :;): 




> Je suppose que tu as chez toi un frigidaire ! Le nom exact est *rfrigrateur* Frigidaire est la premire marque  avoir commercialise les rfrigrateurs. Aujourd'hui, le mot frigidaire est mme dans le dictionnaire. Windows n'en est pas l !


Non car pour l'utilisateur moyen, il n'y a pas besoin de le nommer Windows c'est l'ordinateur lui-mme...




> STOP ! Si windows n'est pas gratuit, IE et WMP le sont !


Oui pardon ma phrase sur le navigateur et le lecteur multimdia tait mal places, il se rfrait  PC=windows. Je voulais dire que navigateur=IE et lecteur vido=WMP.  ::aie:: 




> Justement, il n'y a que dans l'informatique ou a cr un scandale, et en Europe principalement ! (cf ma remarque ci-dessus sur les autoradio, et ce n'est qu'un exemple).


Oui car de telles pratiques (vente force, dsinformation, pression sur les constructeurs) qui atteignent un tel sommet on n'a vu que dans le secteur de l'informatique. Des socits qui seraient alles aussi loin dans un secteur  classique a fait longtemps qu'on aurait mis fin  leurs activits... Aprs c'est un autre problme si les amricains s'en contentent parce que pour eux le commerce est roi et qu'on peut s'assoir sur tous les principes. Mais il n'y pas de raison qu'en Europe on fasse comme eux. Heureusement qu'il y a encore chez nous des gens qui s'occupe des liberts individuelles et des droits du consommateur.




> Maintenant que IE soit pr-coch ne me scandaliserait pas plus que a. Aprs tout, Windows c'est Microsoft et qu'ils mettent en avant *leur* produit, me parait normal !


Oui pas de problme, mais l c'est correct. L'idal pour que l'utilisateur puisse choisir en connaissance de cause serait mme d'ajouter la prsentation officielle de chaque navigateur, par exemple affiche dans une info-bulle.

----------


## Ptigrouick

> Ca commence avec le choix du navigateur, et bientt on devra choisir le lecteur audio, la messagerie instantane...
> Bref, le client lambda sera plus que perdu.


Non ce n'est ncessaire qu'avec les logiciels pr-installs sur le systme. Donc si Microsoft fournit un navigateur pr-install, ils doivent proposer les alternatives. Idem avec le lecteur multimdia. Si ils enlvent le lecteur multimdia alors ils n'ont plus  fournir ses alternatives.
En plus, il faut voir que le navigateur web a un rle trs particulier. C'est le seul moyen par dfaut d'accder  internet. Tu es donc oblig de le fournir  l'utilisateur au moment de l'installation.

----------


## stardeath

> Qu'est ce qu'on va emmerder les gens qui y connaissent deja rien avec des choix supplmentaires...


totalement d'accord, ceux sont presque les gens qui s'y connaissent le plus qui emmerdent le plus les autres; hors les utilisateurs expriments sont les seuls qui savent les avantages/inconvnients d'un changement de logiciel.

si vous savez ce que vous voulez, allez y, mais arrtez de vouloir imposer votre volont  ceux qui n'y connaissent rien '-_-

----------


## smyley

> Ce qui est le plus gnant ce n'est pas que ce soit fourni avec, c'est que l'on cache le fait l'OS ou le logiciel n'est pas la seule alternative possible.


On ne cache rien. Tu voudrais carrment mettre un cours d'informatique  la vente de chaque ordinateur pour expliquer tout ce qu'il est possible de changer ?




> La diffrence avec ton autoradio, c'est que tu SAIS que tu peux en changer et le remplacer par un mieux si tu le souhaites.


Je ne suis pas d'accord. La diffrence avec l'autoradio c'est que les voitures sont une technologie bien plus ancienne que Windows ou les PC. C'est devenu dans le collectif une notion matrise par la plupart des consommateurs. Ce n'est pas vrai avec l'informatique.
Parce que si je reprend la comparaison, c'est marqu nulle part qu'un autoradio c'est remplaable. Il n'y pas d'indication du constructeur qu'il en existe de meilleurs et parfois l'autoradio est mme intgr dans le tableau de bord, suffisamment pour qu'on ne puisse pas en changer. D'ailleurs, ce n'est pas tout le monde qui a besoin d'en changer car ce que l'on demande  un autoradio c'est de permettre d'couter la radio. Avec celui de base le but est atteint, fin du problme.




> Avec Windows ce n'est pas le cas car Microsoft s'est arrang


Mais oui bien sur c'est la faute  Microsoft. Tout le monde fait pareil depuis des lustres mais c'est Microsoft. Que je sache, Pegeot n'a jamais dit  mon oncle ou  mon cousin qu'ils pouvaient changer d'autoradio. Pourtant mon oncle n'en a pas chang mais mon cousin oui.




> Je parle l de l'utilisateur moyen, pas forcment de toi qui est un utilisateur aguerri


Tu parles des utilisateurs qui ne savent pas ce qu'est un navigateur et qui ne vont pas regarder plus loin que le premier choix propos. Et d'ailleurs, ce ne sera peut tre mme pas eux directement qui vont installer le PC mais un vendeur ou un dpanneur contact en personne o au tl vu que ce pauvre utilisateur sera confront  94754 fentres de choix avant d'arriver enfin sur son bureau.





> Non car pour l'utilisateur moyen, il n'y a pas besoin de le nommer Windows c'est l'ordinateur lui-mme...


Et ? il y a bien les frigidaires justement, les sopalins, TI chez les tudiants, etc etc. Avec la tendance certains disent "mon mac" et eux, on leur tire dessus ?




> lecteur vido=WMP.


Oui n'oublions pas que a peux faire un procs intressant. Vas-y faire un procs  Microsoft pour ne mettre que WMP dans Windows et proposer le choix entre la gigantesque multitude des lecteurs vidos alternatifs ...




> Oui car de telles pratiques (vente force, dsinformation, pression sur les constructeurs)


Et a continue ... tu as remarqu que dans presque tous les films qui sortent maintenant au cinma au vois au moins pendant 15s un ordinateur MAC avec un "presque" gros plan sur la pomme ? Tu appelles a comment ?




> Aprs c'est un autre problme si les amricains s'en contentent parce que pour eux le commerce est roi et qu'on peut s'assoir sur tous les principes.


Microsoft est une des plus grosses entreprises US, quelle raison les amricains auraient de dtruire leur propre entreprise ? Rciproquement, l'europe ne tire pas sur Airbus aussi ouvertement, et ne s'acharne pas sur Alstorm, ... 




> Heureusement qu'il y a encore chez nous des gens qui s'occupe des liberts individuelles et des droits du consommateur.


 tu crois a ? faudra que tu m'expliques ton opinion sur HADOPI, LOPPSI, DADVSI, et tout ce qui s'en rapproche ...




> Oui pas de problme, mais l c'est correct. L'idal pour que l'utilisateur puisse choisir en connaissance de cause serait mme d'ajouter la prsentation officielle de chaque navigateur, par exemple affiche dans une info-bulle.


Bienvenue dans votre nouvel ordinateur MachinTruc conu pour grand publique. Avant de commencer, nous vous invitons  consulter le manuel de 9345 pages qui vous expliquera le fonctionnement d'un ordinateur, les diffrentes fonctions accessibles, les diffrents outils disponibles afin que vous puissiez choisir votre lecteur vido, votre navigateur, votre dfragmenteur, votre diteur d'image, vos jeux, votre suite bureautique, votre ... en toute connaissance de cause ...

----------


## smyley

> Non ce n'est ncessaire qu'avec les logiciels pr-installs sur le systme. Donc si Microsoft fournit un navigateur pr-install, ils doivent proposer les alternatives. Idem avec le lecteur multimdia. Si ils enlvent le lecteur multimdia alors ils n'ont plus  fournir ses alternatives.


Tant qu' faire imposer au constructeurs de fournir le choix entre Windows, Linux, Mac, Solaris, le futur Google OS, etc.  l'utilisateur lambda ...

----------


## Ptigrouick

> mais arrtez de vouloir imposer votre volont  ceux qui n'y connaissent rien '-_-


Le but c'est justement d'arrter a ! L'utilisateur est inform, et si il ne veut pas en savoir plus il clique sur un choix au hasard puis sur Suivant. Mais il a t inform ! C'est donc le contraire de vouloir imposer sa volont.

----------


## smyley

> il clique sur un choix au hasard puis sur Suivant


Non justement un tre humain ne marche pas comme a. Quand on lui propose le choix entre une srie de choses qu'il ne connais pas, il est extrmement influenc par la position de ladite chose. Donc si on met un choix tout en haut ou tout  gauche, au dbut de la liste, c'est a qu'il choisira. C'est beaucoup plus sournois ...

----------


## Tofalu

> Bienvenue dans votre nouvel ordinateur MachinTruc conu pour grand publique. Avant de commencer, nous vous invitons  consulter le manuel de 9345 pages qui vous expliquera le fonctionnement d'un ordinateur, les diffrentes fonctions accessibles, les diffrents outils disponibles afin que vous puissiez choisir votre lecteur vido, votre navigateur, votre dfragmenteur, votre diteur d'image, vos jeux, votre suite bureautique, votre ... en toute connaissance de cause ...


Non, il suffira d'ouvrir une invite de commande et de taper :



```

```

 ::dehors::

----------


## smyley

man sur Windows ? Et comment tu leur explique la manire dont il faut ouvrir l'invite, et ce qu'il faut tapper, et comment interprter les rsultats ? ::aie:: 

Et puis il n'y aura qu' fournir un manuel pdf de 4 Go .... MON DIEU ! Abus de position !! Adobe Acrobat (pdf) pour le manuel ? ou Word ? ou Ooo ? ou ... ?

----------


## Ptigrouick

> Tant qu' faire imposer au constructeurs de fournir le choix entre Windows, Linux, Mac, Solaris, le futur Google OS, etc.  l'utilisateur lambda ...


Oui ce serait la moindre des choses. On commence  peine depuis 1-2 ans  voir quelques vendeurs qui proposent des ordinateurs avec autre chose que Windows ou sans OS. Mais il faut bien les chercher... Et si tu achtes en grande surface, pas la peine d'essayer de trouver un ordinateur sans Windows, c'est tout simplement impossible ! Donc si tu ne veux pas utiliser Windows, ben tu le payes quand mme pour le virer ensuite !
Le double tiquettage matriel-OS dans les points de vente c'est indispensable. Encore une fois si le gars s'en fout, pour lui a ne change rien. Il prend la config de base avec Windows, a ne lui pose aucun problme supplmentaire. Mais il sait ce qu'il a pay et combien. Et je ne vois ce qu'il y a de plus compliqu...

----------


## Tofalu

> Abus de position !! Adobe Acrobat (pdf) pour le manuel ? ou Word ? ou Ooo ? ou ... ?


Justement, on pourrait en parler d'Acrobat, fourni avec quasiment tous les logiciels, tous les matriels...

----------


## Tofalu

> Et si tu achtes en grande surface, pas la peine d'essayer de trouver un ordinateur sans Windows, c'est tout simplement impossible


Pourtant chez Auchan, a se fait  :;):

----------


## smyley

> Oui ce serait la moindre des choses.


Non mais en plus tu ne vois pas le sarcasme gros comme la lune ...




> des ordinateurs avec autre chose que Windows ou sans OS.


Un ordinateur sans OS, tu penses vraiment que le commun des mortels en voudrait ? et un pc avec autre chose que Linux, et comment est-il cens savoir quels logiciels installer dessus. Tient justement parlons en, si on vend un pc avec Linux, quel navigateur on met dessus ?




> Donc si tu ne veux pas utiliser Windows, ben tu le payes quand mme pour le virer ensuite !


Si tu ne veux pas de Windows c'est que tu sais dj ce qu'est un OS, et ce qu'il y a  part Windows et dans ce cas dsol mais c'est tout simplement stupide d'acheter un PC Windows si tu veux Linux ou Mac. Si tu veux un Mac tu achtes un mac, si tu veux un Linux soit tu demandes au vendeur soit tu achtes les pices de ton pc et tu installes Linux dessus par la suite. Donc l'attitude que tu dcris est stupide.




> Encore une fois si le gars s'en fout, pour lui a ne change rien. Il prend la config de base avec Windows, a ne lui pose aucun problme supplmentaire.


Voil, faut croire que a fait >80% du march.



> Mais il sait ce qu'il a pay et combien. Et je ne vois ce qu'il y a de plus compliqu...


Non plus. Si tu ne sais pas ce qu'est un OS a signifie quoi une pancarte avec dessus "Windows" suivit de son prix ?

----------


## stardeath

> Le but c'est justement d'arrter a ! L'utilisateur est inform, et si il ne veut pas en savoir plus il clique sur un choix au hasard puis sur Suivant. Mais il a t inform ! C'est donc le contraire de vouloir imposer sa volont.


si tu es partant pour donner des cours d'informatique  chaque achat d'ordinateur, je te souhaite bien du courage, j'ai tent chez les gens chez qui je faisais du dpannage de leur faire connaitre les alternatives,  chaque fois a a t un chec, preuve que a intresse pas le moins du monde les gens (du moins ceux que j'ai ctoy)

----------


## smyley

> si tu es partant pour donner des cours d'informatique  chaque achat d'ordinateur, je te souhaite bien du courage, j'ai tent chez les gens chez qui je faisais du dpannage de leur faire connaitre les alternatives,  chaque fois a a t un chec, preuve que a intresse pas le moins du monde les gens (du moins ceux que j'ai ctoy)


Idem de mon ct. Un utilisateur lambda s'en fiche d'avec quel outil on fait quelque chose. Il veux juste que cette chose soit faite. Tout dtail, choix, proposition est pour lui superflue, ennuyeuse et dnue d'intrt (y'a qu' voir le dbat avec ce pauvre UAC ...).

----------


## Ptigrouick

> Parce que si je reprend la comparaison, c'est marqu nulle part qu'un autoradio c'est remplaable.
> Que je sache, Pegeot n'a jamais dit  mon oncle ou  mon cousin qu'ils pouvaient changer d'autoradio. Pourtant mon oncle n'en a pas chang mais mon cousin oui.


L'autoradio est un objet matriel et le sens commun fait que chacun sait que l'on peut le remplacer. Ce n'est pas le cas d'un systme ou d'un logiciel qui est immatriel et semble "faire partie" du systme. Et c'est l que Microsoft  compris toute l'astuce et ce qu'il y avait  en tirer. Ils ont au moins fait preuve de gnie dans ce domaine  ::mouarf:: 




> Avec la tendance certains disent "mon mac" et eux, on leur tire dessus ?


Qui a dit de tirer sur les utilisateurs ? Sauf que quand tu as un Mac tu sais gnralement qu'il existe autre chose parce que tu as fais un choix rflchi !




> Oui n'oublions pas que a peux faire un procs intressant. Vas-y faire un procs  Microsoft pour ne mettre que WMP dans Windows et proposer le choix entre la gigantesque multitude des lecteurs vidos alternatifs ...


La CE l'a dj fait en leur infligeant une amende record. Mais dans ce cas c'est le retrait du lecteur qui a t demande. C'est applicable pour un lecteur multimdia, mais pour un navigateur a pose des problmes vidents...




> Et a continue ... tu as remarqu que dans presque tous les films qui sortent maintenant au cinma au vois au moins pendant 15s un ordinateur MAC avec un "presque" gros plan sur la pomme ? Tu appelles a comment ?


Oui c'est de la pub, et mme si personnellement a me gave, ce n'est pas quelque chose de choquant. Par contre faire pression et menacer des constructeurs pour qu'ils ne fournissent pas un autre systme d'exploitation avec leurs ordinateurs, a c'est une pratique anti-concurrentielle normalement punie par la loi, sauf quand on s'appelle Microsoft.




> Microsoft est une des plus grosses entreprises US, quelle raison les amricains auraient de dtruire leur propre entreprise ? Rciproquement, l'europe ne tire pas sur Airbus aussi ouvertement, et ne s'acharne pas sur Alstorm, ...


Oul tout de suite les grands mots. Qui parle de dtruire ? Il s'agit simplement de mettre fin  des pratiques qui permettent un monopole et de laisser une place  la concurrence...




> tu crois a ? faudra que tu m'expliques ton opinion sur HADOPI, LOPPSI, DADVSI, et tout ce qui s'en rapproche ...


Oui je parlais de l'Europe, pas de notre petit dictateur en puissance. La France en ce moment elle fait peur !




> Avant de commencer, nous vous invitons  consulter le manuel de 9345 pages qui vous expliquera le fonctionnement d'un ordinateur


Mouhaha bah non 9345 pages de man c'est trop simple ! Il faut fournir la doc en code-source LaTeX et laisser l'utilisateur se dmerder pour le compiler  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ptigrouick

> Non mais en plus tu ne vois pas le sarcasme gros comme la lune ...


Merci mais j'avais parfaitement compris ton sarcasme... Sauf que pour moi ce n'en est pas un.




> Un ordinateur sans OS, tu penses vraiment que le commun des mortels en voudrait ?


Non pas le commun des mortels, mais il y a encore un an, mme le gars qui souhaitait obtenir un PC sans Windows ne pouvait pas. Voir par exemple le procs Acer...




> Si tu veux un Linux soit tu demandes au vendeur soit tu achtes les pices de ton pc et tu installes Linux dessus par la suite. Donc l'attitude que tu dcris est stupide.


Pardon ? Expliques moi pourquoi il ne serait pas possible d'obtenir un PC avec Linux pr-install comme tu achtes un PC avec Windows ? Ce n'est pas parce que tu veux Linux que tu dois forcment tre oblig de t'emm...  le monter toi-mme !

----------


## Ptigrouick

> si tu es partant pour donner des cours d'informatique  chaque achat d'ordinateur, je te souhaite bien du courage, j'ai tent chez les gens chez qui je faisais du dpannage de leur faire connaitre les alternatives,  chaque fois a a t un chec, preuve que a intresse pas le moins du monde les gens (du moins ceux que j'ai ctoy)


Tu n'as pas d avoir de chance. J'ai pour ma part russi  convertir une bonne demi-douzaine de personnes  Linux. Aprs c'est vrai que le pourcentage reste faible, mais mme en cas d'chec c'est dj bien pour moi de savoir qu'ils connaissent des alternatives.

----------


## smyley

> L'autoradio est un objet matriel et le sens commun fait que chacun sait que l'on peut le remplacer. Ce n'est pas le cas d'un systme ou d'un logiciel qui est immatriel et semble "faire partie" du systme. Et c'est l que Microsoft  compris toute l'astuce et ce qu'il y avait  en tirer. Ils ont au moins fait preuve de gnie dans ce domaine


Pas du tout. Le rtroviseur "est un objet matriel et le sens commun fait que chacun sait que l'on" est pas cens le remplacer. La voiture est quelque chose d'ancien et c'est parce que c'est suffisamment vieux dans le collectif que l'on sait maintenant ce qu'une voiture est cens faire. Si maintenant tu va voir une tribu d'Amazonie et que tu leur montre une voiture, je te met au dfi d'en avoir un qui propose de remplacer l'autoradio. L'utilisateur lambda face  un PC est pour l'instant dans la mme situation car l'informatique n'a qu'une vingtaine d'anne contre la voiture qui a plus d'un sicle.




> Sauf que quand tu as un Mac tu sais gnralement qu'il existe autre chose parce que tu as fais un choix rflchi !


N'importe quoi. Il y a ceux qui ont un Mac parce qu'il n'aiment pas Windows, mais il y a aussi ceux qui ont un mac parce qu'ils ont t prit dans la tendance iWorld ou qu'ils ont vu des mac  la tl et qu'ils veulent essayer. Aller dire que chaque Mac est un choix rflchi, tu va un peu loin.




> La CE l'a dj fait en leur infligeant une amende record. Mais dans ce cas c'est le retrait du lecteur qui a t demande. C'est applicable pour un lecteur multimdia, mais pour un navigateur a pose des problmes vidents...


Mais oui bien sur et a ne te dranges pas d'avoir un PC avec juste l'OS dans le sens le plus pur du terme ? Pas d'explorateur de fichier, pas de lecteur audio, pas de codec carrment, pas de messagerie, pas de visionneuse d'image, pas de ... ? a ne se vent pas une daube pareille et mme dans le monde du libre personne n'a l'ide de faire quelque chose d'aussi stupide. Je prcise que ce fameux "Windows XP N" ne s'est pas vendu, personne n'en voulais.





> Oui c'est de la pub, et mme si personnellement a me gave, ce n'est pas quelque chose de choquant. Par contre faire pression et menacer des constructeurs pour qu'ils ne fournissent pas un autre systme d'exploitation avec leurs ordinateurs, a c'est une pratique anti-concurrentielle normalement punie par la loi, sauf quand on s'appelle Microsoft.


Diffamation ?
Non mais participer activement au capital d'un film afin de lui forcer  afficher sur les ralisation  plus gros succs des Mac et ainsi modifier les moeurs en imposant sa manire de voir l'informatique, c'est tout  fait normal pour Apple de ton point de vue et non choquant. Mais faire des partenariats avec les groupes industriels (car ce n'est pas  sens unique) ce que font absolument toutes les entreprises depuis des sicles, l mon dieu le gros choc ... Les constructeurs marchent au succs : si un produit ne se vend pas ils n'en veulent pas. Si Windows se vend alors ils veulent des ventes lies. Et vu comment Opra ragit je suis sur que eux a ne les aurai pas drang d'tre dans cette position. (Mais dj que payant Opra ne se vendait pas, mme en gratuit c'est encore la dche  part bien sur l'accord qu'il y a entre Opra et Adobe ... tu tais au courant ?)




> Oul tout de suite les grands mots. Qui parle de dtruire ? Il s'agit simplement de mettre fin  des pratiques qui permettent de mettre fin  un monopole et de laisser une place  la concurrence...


Monopole ... donc pour mettre fin  un monopole on fait des lois pour rendre le systme de l'autre inutilisable ? La loi normalement s'applique  tout le monde, pas  quelqu'un en particulier. La CE fait depuis quelques temps des lois sur mesure pour Microsoft et de son ct Apple gagne des parts tranquillement vu que tout le monde est occup  tirer sur Microsoft. Pourquoi la CE ne critique pas ouvertement la pratique d'Apple  s'associer avec tous les films  gros succs pour y afficher sa Pomme ?




> Oui je parlais de l'Europe, pas de notre petit dictateur en puissance. La France en ce moment elle fait peur !


Je signale qu'il y a la mme loi (ou presque sauf la coupure) en Sude et que bon nombre de pays d'Europe suivent de prt le dbat Franais car ayant en projet une loi similaire sur leur propre territoire ...




> Mouhaha bah non 9345 pages de man c'est trop simple ! Il faut fournir la doc en code-source LaTeX et laisser l'utilisateur se dmerder pour le compiler


Incroyable, mes sarcasmes sur une situation impossible  grer pour les industriels passent sans problme mais avoir un manuel pour former les utilisateurs et les sortir de leur ignorance informatique te fais rire ...

----------


## atm0sfe4r

Et c'est reparti Windows vs. Linux....

----------


## Sebastien.B

Opera veut aussi qu'un choix de navigateur soit possible sur Linux/Mac OS mme s'ils ne sont pas en position de monopole:
http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/52...avigateurs.htm

 :;):

----------


## bho32

> Non ce n'est ncessaire qu'avec les logiciels pr-installs sur le systme. Donc si Microsoft fournit un navigateur pr-install, ils doivent proposer les alternatives. Idem avec le lecteur multimdia.


Euh, par exemple, y'a pas directement d'install windows media player ? elles sont o les alternatives  part sur le web ?




> Le but c'est justement d'arrter a ! L'utilisateur est inform, et si il ne veut pas en savoir plus il clique sur un choix au hasard puis sur Suivant. Mais il a t inform ! C'est donc le contraire de vouloir imposer sa volont.


Le but justement pour un utilisateur lambda, est d'avoir un ordinateur pour lui permettre d'aller surfer, utiliser word, couter la musique, voir les photos/vidos... Je crois qu'il se moque bien de quel navigateur il s'agit...
Ce que veut un utilisateur est un os (mme s'il ne sait pas ce que sait) qui s'installe *facilement* et *rapidement* lors du premier allumage du pc. Au contraire, choisir entre tel ou tel navigateur risque d'nerver/ennuyer l'utilisateur car il peut ne pas tre interess, ne pas comprendre, voir l'installation se compliquer pour des dtails... Du coup, qu'il achve ou non de l'installer, il se souviendra lors de l'achat de son prochain os, la galre qu'il a eu pour l'installation, et en choisira peut tre un autre.




> En plus, il faut voir que le navigateur web a un rle trs particulier. C'est le seul moyen par dfaut d'accder  internet. Tu es donc oblig de le fournir  l'utilisateur au moment de l'installation.


Justement, n'est-il pas mieux de fournir une doc pour les utilisateurs souhaitant changer ou dcourvir un nouveau navigateur ? l'utilisateur lambda veut simplement accder au net...

----------


## smyley

> Non pas le commun des mortels, mais il y a encore un an, mme le gars qui souhaitait obtenir un PC sans Windows ne pouvait pas. Voir par exemple le procs Acer...


a fait des annes que a se fait ... aprs il y a les gigolots qui achtent un PC Windows et qui se plaignent d'avoir Windows dessus mais l c'est encore une autre histoire.




> Pardon ? Expliques moi pourquoi il ne serait pas possible d'obtenir un PC avec Linux pr-install comme tu achtes un PC avec Windows ? Ce n'est pas parce que tu veux Linux que tu dois forcment tre oblig de t'emm...  le monter toi-mme !


J'ai bien dit "tu demandes au vendeur" en premier. Les vendeurs proposent ce qui se vend. Si tout le monde se met  demander un PC Linux alors mme l o d'habitude on ne fait que du Windows inside, alors il y a aura des PCs installs par dfaut avec Linux (d'ailleurs quelle distrib Linux ?).
Si tu n'en veux pas, c'est  toi d'exiger au vendeur ce que tu veux ou d'aller voir ailleurs. (Mes les gens sont tellement tordus avec Linux que je dfie n'importe quel vendeur de trouver une distrib et une configration Linux qui serait satisfaisante  toutes les demandes. Dj choisir entre Red Hat, Ubuntu, Debian, Mandriva, SuSe, etc ...). Acheter un PC Windows pour avoir Linux reste stupide.

----------


## smyley

> Tu n'as pas d avoir de chance. J'ai pour ma part russi  convertir une bonne demi-douzaine de personnes  Linux. Aprs c'est vrai que le pourcentage reste faible, mais mme en cas d'chec c'est dj bien pour moi de savoir qu'ils connaissent des alternatives.


C'est plutt toi qui a eu de la chance. Un utilisateur a veux juste pouvoir faire ce qu'il veut faire. Changer d'OS il n'en veut pas si ce qu'il a lui permet de faire ce qu'il veut. Quand tu as un mec qui a tranquillement achet son pc avec son Windows et Word, qu'il peut tranquillement rdiger ses cours et ses notes avec tout en coutant un peut de musique et aller sur internet, quel motif, autre qu'idologie, peut bien justifier un changement d'OS ?!

----------


## smyley

> Et c'est reparti Windows vs. Linux....


l c'est Opera vs Microsoft. C'est mme pas aussi fondamental que Windows vs Linux vu qu'Opra critique Microsoft sur Windows  ::aie::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Ce qui est le plus gnant ce n'est pas que ce soit fourni avec, c'est que l'on cache le fait l'OS ou le logiciel n'est pas la seule alternative possible. La diffrence avec ton autoradio, c'est que tu SAIS que tu peux en changer et le remplacer par un mieux si tu le souhaites. Avec Windows ce n'est pas le cas car Microsoft s'est arrang pour que tu ne saches pas qu'il existe d'autres alternatives. Je parle l de l'utilisateur moyen, pas forcment de toi qui est un utilisateur aguerri


Et je le sais o que je peux mettre un autre autoradio ? C'est crit o dans la notice de la voiture ? Comment je fais pour changer d'autoradio ? 




> Non car pour l'utilisateur moyen, il n'y a pas besoin de le nommer Windows c'est l'ordinateur lui-mme...


Faut pas prendre les gens pour des cons, non plus !  ::mouarf:: 





> Oui car de telles pratiques (vente force, dsinformation, pression sur les constructeurs) qui atteignent un tel sommet on n'a vu que dans le secteur de l'informatique. Des socits qui seraient alles aussi loin dans un secteur  classique a fait longtemps qu'on aurait mis fin  leurs activits... Aprs c'est un autre problme si les amricains s'en contentent parce que pour eux le commerce est roi et qu'on peut s'assoir sur tous les principes. Mais il n'y pas de raison qu'en Europe on fasse comme eux. Heureusement qu'il y a encore chez nous des gens qui s'occupe des liberts individuelles et des droits du consommateur.


Remontons de quelques dcennies en arrire... Nous sommes dans les annes 80, les PC (le concept vient d'tre invent par IBM) commencent  pointer leur nez. L'ordinateur personnel se dessine. La mayonnaise a du mal  prendre, les PC ne sont pas simples d'utilisation et nombre de personnes se retrouvant devant ne savent pas quoi faire devant le

```
C:\>
```

En 1985 apparait alors Windows 1 ! L'utilisation de la souris et l'apparition d'un "bureau" permet d'ouvrir rellement le monde de l'informatique au plus grand nombre !
A l'poque, la seule alternative tait le Macintosh d'Apple qui n'tait compatible avec rien, alors que Windows se lanait sur les PC DOS existant sans problme (ou presque  ::mouarf:: ).
Pour dire qu'au dmarrage de l'informatique moderne, celle du PC (dans le sens Personnel Computer soit Ordinateur Personnel) il n'y avait que Windows !

Aujourd'hui on tire  boulets rouges sur Microsoft, parce qu'ils ont acquis une position dominante et qu'ils en profitent ! 
Ils n'ont pas empch la concurrence. Apple a toujours t prsent depuis toutes ces annes. Pourquoi ne sont-ils pas devenus les leaders du march ? Parce que leur produit ne rpondait pas  la demande. Point barre ! C'est la loi du march ! Maintenant 10 ans plus tard, apparait l'internet, Linux, l'open source... Et pour ces raisons, Microsoft devrait dire : "On va laisser une place  la concurrence, on va demander aux constructeurs de mettre du Linux, et puis on va promouvoir les produits des autres..." 
Je rve ou quoi ?

----------


## atm0sfe4r

> Et je le sais o que je peux mettre un autre autoradio ? C'est crit o dans la notice de la voiture ? Comment je fais pour changer d'autoradio ? 
> 
> 
> Faut pas prendre les gens pour des cons, non plus ! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remontons de quelques dcennies en arrire... Nous sommes dans les annes 80, les PC (le concept vient d'tre invent par IBM) commencent  pointer leur nez. L'ordinateur personnel se dessine. La mayonnaise a du mal  prendre, les PC ne sont pas simples d'utilisation et nombre de personnes se retrouvant devant ne savent pas quoi faire devant le
> ...



Je suis entirement d'accord avec toi. Arrtons cet acharnement stupide.

----------


## Skyounet

Roh j'ai rat le dbat.

Outre le fait que je sois  100% d'accord avec smyley dans tout ce qu'il dit, j'aimerais aussi rajouter la chose suivant : l'utilisateur final, il s'en contre-fout des standards du Web, du CSS, de Acid 3, que son script JS s'execute 100ms plus vite, lui il veut juste aller sur INTERNET rien d'autre.

IE fait parfaitement bien ce travail, alors dire aux gens qu'il existe des alternatives, ben je crois que a les interesse pas. J'ai mme install FF sur le pc de mes parents en leur expliquant que c'tait mieux (oui j'utilise FF) et ben ils continuent d'utiliser IE. Mon pre a achet un portable, et ben il utilise IE, alors qu'il sait trs bien qu'il existe des alternatives, mais comme lui il veut juste aller sur Internet ben il utilise IE... Quant  leur montrer Linux ben je n'y pense mme pas (oui j'ai t utilisateur de Linux pendant quelques temps pour revenir sous Windows par la suite).

Vous savez ce dbat ne passionne que les informaticiens, personne d'autre, je me demande mme si les mecs  la CEE y comprennent qq chose...

A l'poque ou Vista est sorti, l'abonnement MSDNAA de mon cole m'a fournit un cl de Vista, oui mais une Business N, et bien je peux vous dire que j'tais bien du : un OS sans lecteur de musique. Non je ne voulais pas install VLC ou winamp je voulais utiliser WMP (synchronisation des fichiers...), et bien j'ai attendu plusieurs mois avant que MS propose un package pour le rinstaller.

Quel est l'interet d'enlever d'un systme un outil que tout le monde utilise ?
Je comprends vraiment pas...

@Ptigrouick : Est-ce que tu demandes  faire changer les pneus de la voiture que tu achtes parce que tu veux des Michelin alors que tu as de Bridgestone ? Non parce peu importe les pneus que tu as ils te permettront de rouler tranquillement pour ce que tu fais avec ta voiture. En revanche si les w-e tu emmnes ta voiture sur un circuit, alors l oui tu va acheter des pneus spciaux. Et bien un OS et un navigateur c'est la mme chose. Pour la plupart des gens ils gardent le truc de base, mais ds qu'on s'y connait un peu on sait qu'il existe des choix et on change par nous-mme, on ne force personne. Tu t'imagines  l'achat de ta voiture : bon alors vous voulez quoi comme pneu ? des X20, X30, des F40-X2 ou des F23-7 ???? Ben proposer  l'utilisateur IE, FF, Opera, Safari ou Chrome c'est pareil pour lui, c'est du charabiat.

D'ailleurs les gens ne savant mme pas que a s'appelle Internet Explorer, pour eux c'est Internet tout court. Ils disent : je lance Internet.

----------


## atm0sfe4r

> Quel est l'interet d'enlever d'un systme un outil que tout le monde utilise ?
> Je comprends vraiment pas...


Pour que des gosses crient "victoire au monde libre"  ::aie::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Pour que des gosses crient "victoire au monde libre"


Et aprs ces p'tits cons iront voter Le Pen ou Besancenot !  ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Alvaten

C'est du grand n'importe quoi. Tout a juste pour faire ch***r Microsoft. 

Finalement je suis sur que 95% des utilisateurs qui ne connaissent pas grand chose en informatique vont prendre le navigateur en premire position. Ce serra surement IE et c'est normal c'est quand mme leur produit.

----------


## Theka

::ccool::     +1   Louis Griffont   et   Smyley .... 

Libre  chacun de penser comme il veut mais cette acharnement est dnu de sens et completement ******     :8-):

----------


## DJon51

Je viens de parcourir le dbat en diagonal, voici mes petites pierres  l'difice



> Et je le sais o que je peux mettre un autre autoradio ? C'est crit o dans la notice de la voiture ? Comment je fais pour changer d'autoradio ?


Justement, oui (en tout cas dans le manuel de la Clio a y est)  ::mrgreen:: 

Pour l'exemple de pneus, mon pre c'tait tonn que le vendeur ne nous propose pas le choix de la marque et j'ai explicitement demand  ce que ce soit des Michelin...ils se sont excuts  :;): 

Pour l'exemple de word prinstall, c'est justement un super exemple, c'est une DEMO qui est installe (et il y a encore pas si longtemps, il ne l'tait pas du tout, c'tait "dmerde-toi"). Et  l'expiration de la licence, quand mes amis me demande que faire, je leur rponds de l'acheter ou de tlcharger OO.o qui est gratos...je vous laisse imaginer la suite  :;): 

Pour IE, c'est vrai que le problme est dlicat vu qu'il est "ncessaire" pour aller tlcharger firefox, mais avec un systme du genre des dpots linux on pourrait imaginer de proposer le choix au premier lancement du navigateur et le truc s'installerait gentiment.

----------


## smyley

> Ce serra surement IE et c'est normal c'est quand mme leur produit.


Bah justement non, c'est leur produit, mais avec la CE ils n'ont pas le droit de faire ce qu'ils veulent dessus. Et si tu regardes les screen que propose Opera, c'est Opera Browser le premier. Et si Microsoft met IE en premier, Opera va encore crier au scandale (vu que eux ils ne sont bons qu' faire des procs). Et ce dtail ne choque personne quand il s'agit de critiquer IE, ils ne remarquent mme pas le tour de passe passe  mettre Opera Browser en premier (donc par dfaut, la slection de >80% des nouveaux acheteurs).




> Justement, oui (en tout cas dans le manuel de la Clio a y est)


Lors quand tu es jeune conducteur, tu viens d'avoir ton permis, premire voiture, tu t'installes tranquillement sur une chaise  ct de la voiture  lire les 1000 pages du manuel ou tu va faire un tour ? Sache que la majorit des personnes va faire un tour (tout comme l'utilisateur lambda).




> Pour l'exemple de pneus, mon pre c'tait tonn que le vendeur ne nous propose pas le choix de la marque et j'ai explicitement demand  ce que ce soit des Michelin...ils se sont excuts


Oui, tout les 1000 acheteurs il doit bien y en avoir un qui sais faire la diffrence entre deux marques de pneus, les 999 autres s'en fichent compltement de la marque (ou du navigateur).




> Pour l'exemple de word prinstall, c'est justement un super exemple, c'est une DEMO qui est installe


Et si Word (payant) est install par dfaut, c'est quoi ? une vente lie avec un pc ayant un OS li ? Symantec aussi livre sur les PC un Norton d'valuation et pourtant on ne leur fait pas un dbat thique de la mme ampleur ... 




> Et  l'expiration de la licence, quand mes amis me demande que faire, je leur rponds de l'acheter ou de tlcharger OO.o qui est gratos...je vous laisse imaginer la suite


Moi on me demande autre chose  ::mouarf:: 




> mais avec un systme du genre des dpots linux on pourrait imaginer de proposer le choix au premier lancement du navigateur et le truc s'installerait gentiment.


Des dpts  la Linux sur Windows ? non mais oh, c'est un dbat avec un minimum de srieux, ce troll est beaucoup trop poilu pour passer  ::mouarf::

----------


## smyley

Ah au fait, pour ceux qui continuent de penser que Microsoft c'est le mal et que Apple et tout sont compltement diffrents et que a reprsente l'avenir, peut tre que ce dbat pourrai vous intresser  ::mouarf:: 
Mobiles : Apple retire de l'App Store plusieurs applications dont Google Voice

----------


## DJon51

> Lors quand tu es jeune conducteur, tu viens d'avoir ton permis, premire voiture, tu t'installes tranquillement sur une chaise  ct de la voiture  lire les 1000 pages du manuel ou tu va faire un tour ? Sache que la majorit des personnes va faire un tour (tout comme l'utilisateur lambda).


Tout comme moi...mais le jour ou j'ai voulu changer mon autoradio, j'ai regard dans le manuel  ::roll:: 




> Et si Word (payant) est install par dfaut, c'est quoi ? une vente lie avec un pc ayant un OS li ? Symantec aussi livre sur les PC un Norton d'valuation et pourtant on ne leur fait pas un dbat thique de la mme ampleur ...


 Il y a une nette diffrence entre mettre une dmo et installer d'office un truc en te le faisant payer (sans te le dire)





> Moi on me demande autre chose


certes, moi aussi, mais la rponse reste la mme et les conclusions aussi






> Des dpts  la Linux sur Windows ? non mais oh, c'est un dbat avec un minimum de srieux, ce troll est beaucoup trop poilu pour passer


 je parlais d'y systme du mme genre (faut pas dconner, crosoft ne pourras jamais russir un systme arrivant  le cheville des .deb  ::king:: ) vu que le choix  l'install pose problme  ::mouarf:: 

*Edit* : pour Apple, c'est la mme que Microsoft...mme si il y a encore quelques annes MacOS tait intimement li au harware

----------


## smyley

> Tout comme moi...mais le jour ou j'ai voulu changer mon autoradio, j'ai regard dans le manuel


Bah voil, mais c'est pas tous les jours et surement pas au moment de l'achat de la voiture. Donc pourquoi faire ch* MS  forcer ce choix  l'installation ?




> Il y a une nette diffrence entre mettre une dmo et installer d'office un truc en te le faisant payer


Bah a, toutes les grandes entreprises le font.




> (sans te le dire)


Toi qui parle des manuels les applications lies sont souvent (je dit souvent mais pour moi a a t systmatique) indiques dans la fiche de l'ordinateur. On sait ce qu'il y a dessus avant de l'acheter (ou alors on ne juge pas utile de regarder la fiche).




> certes, moi aussi, mais la rponse reste la mme et les conclusions aussi


...  ::mouarf:: 




> je parlais d'y systme du mme genre (faut pas dconner, crosoft ne pourras jamais russir un systme arrivant  le cheville des .deb )


Attention tu va rveiller le troll. Chez les Linuxiens ont considre la supriorit chronique de la ligne de commande et du apt-get maladif. Chez Windows on prfre simplement chercher sur les sites spcialiss ou non (Google, Tlcharger.com, etc etc) et faire "Installer". Les deux mthodes ne se comparent pas il n'est pas ncessaire de dterrer le troll.




> *Edit* : pour Apple, c'est la mme que Microsoft...mme si il y a encore quelques annes MacOS tait intimement li au harware


Apple est pire que MS sous certains points, mais comme on s'acharne sur MS alors Apple a passe tranquillement dans son coin et personne ne remarque ...

----------


## DJon51

Le "sans te le dire" faisait rfrence au fait qu'il n'est mentionn nul part le prix des dit logiciels...j'ai mme entendu quelqu'un demand comment faisait les boites pour vivre si leurs produits tait offerts avec les ordis  :8O:

----------


## smyley

> Le "sans te le dire" faisait rfrence au fait qu'il n'est mentionn nul part le prix des dit logiciels...j'ai mme entendu quelqu'un demand comment faisait les boites pour vivre si leurs produits tait offerts avec les ordis


Question ouverte : quand on achte une voiture, il y a le prix des accessoires (tomtom et compagnie) dessus ?

----------


## DJon51

> Question ouverte : quand on achte une voiture, il y a le prix des accessoires (tomtom et compagnie) dessus ?


Ben oui...les 5 portes coutent 500 de plus que les 3, les projo antibrouillards c'est 500 aussi, la clim c'est 200, le rgulateur c'est 300, le chargeur CD c'est 120, la peinture mtallise c'est 150 (je crois)...

----------


## Skyounet

Quand j'avais achet mon Dell, j'avais eu une ristourne de 50 en gueulant parce que je voulais pas McAfee  ::D:

----------


## smyley

> Ben oui...les 5 portes coutent 500 de plus que les 3, les projo antibrouillards c'est 500 aussi, la clim c'est 200, le rgulateur c'est 300, le chargeur CD c'est 120, la peinture mtallise c'est 150 (je crois)...


Bah justement je viens de faire un tour sur dell et alienware et tous les prix sont affichs alors argument douteux vis  vis du "sans te le dire".  ::roll::

----------


## DJon51

> Bah justement je viens de faire un tour sur dell et alienware et tous les prix sont affichs alors argument douteux vis  vis du "sans te le dire".


Tu es un peu de mauvaise fois l  ::mrgreen:: 
Effectivement Dell affiche le dtail des prix (encore que ils affichent le prix des supplments par de la licence par dfaut), mais en grande surface Carrefour/Darty/Boulanger... tu peux toujours demander combien coute Windows  ::?:  (la encore, un vendeur m'a affirm que c'tait offert  ::roll:: )

----------


## Ptigrouick

> l'utilisateur final, il s'en contre-fout des standards du Web, du CSS, de Acid 3, que son script JS s'execute 100ms plus vite, lui il veut juste aller sur INTERNET rien d'autre.


Mais en quoi proposer le choix du navigateur est-il compliqu pour l'utilisateur ? Vous partez tous du postulat que choisir dans une liste c'est impossible. Cliquer sur un bouton puis suivant c'est hors de porte de l'utilisateur ? Je vous rappelle que devant il y a quand mme un humain avec un cerveau.




> J'ai mme install FF sur le pc de mes parents en leur expliquant que c'tait mieux (oui j'utilise FF) et ben ils continuent d'utiliser IE. Mon pre a achet un portable, et ben il utilise IE, alors qu'il sait trs bien qu'il existe des alternatives, mais comme lui il veut juste aller sur Internet ben il utilise IE...


Alors pourquoi continue-t-il  utiliser IE ? Parce que ds le dpart, quand il a commenc  utiliser un ordinateur sous Windows il a vu Internet Explorer et il s'est dit "bon ben a c'est Internet". Et maintenant quoi que tu fasses il croit toujours que le seul et unique point d'accs c'est a. Et il utilise toujours la version 6 de IE parce que c'est cette merde qui est installe sur sa machine ? Voil justement une raison qui fait que ds le dpart il faut informer l'utilisateur avant qu'il ne soit format au mal  ::mrgreen:: 




> Quant  leur montrer Linux ben je n'y pense mme pas (oui j'ai t utilisateur de Linux pendant quelques temps pour revenir sous Windows par la suite).


Bon alors moi je vais te citer un autre exemple avec mon pre. C'est moi qui lui install son premier PC et au dpart je lui ai propos un double boot Windows-Linux. Il n'a pas voulu. 2-3 mois plus tard, suite aux dgts causs par un joli petit virus (malgr le fait d'avoir pay un bon Norton  la con), je lui repropose. Il est d'accord et je lui met Ubuntu en double boot avec Ubuntu au dmarrage. Rsultat : il se met  utiliser Linux. Devinez quoi : il y est arriv ! Pourtant c'est une vraie quiche en informatique. H oui car Linux c'est devenu extrmement convivial pour l'utilisateur moyen. Je sais que a peut en choquer certains ici qui doivent encore penser que Linux = ligne de commande. Comme par exemple Smyley qui croit que la doc Linux c'est 9354 pages de man. C'tait tellement stupide que j'ai cru  une plaisanterie... Va falloir te rveiller quand mme un de ces jours ! Hibernatus sort de ce corps !   ::aie:: 




> Vous savez ce dbat ne passionne que les informaticiens, personne d'autre, je me demande mme si les mecs  la CEE y comprennent qq chose...


Bah oui peut-tre mais je pense qu' la CEE ils doivent avoir de meilleurs experts techniques qu'au gouvernement franais.




> A l'poque ou Vista est sorti, l'abonnement MSDNAA de mon cole m'a fournit un cl de Vista, oui mais une Business N, et bien je peux vous dire que j'tais bien du : un OS sans lecteur de musique. Non je ne voulais pas install VLC ou winamp je voulais utiliser WMP (synchronisation des fichiers...), et bien j'ai attendu plusieurs mois avant que MS propose un package pour le rinstaller.
> Quel est l'interet d'enlever d'un systme un outil que tout le monde utilise ?
> Je comprends vraiment pas...


Euh tu crois pas que le problme c'est plutt que Microsoft n'a pas t foutu de te fournir un package pour l'installer sparment du systme ? Ben oui t'es un vilain petit canard qui ne veut pas de notre version Windows pr-mode avec plein de saloperies...
Tout le monde utilise WMP ? Pourquoi  ton avis ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## stardeath

> Mais en quoi proposer le choix du navigateur est-il compliqu pour l'utilisateur ? Vous partez tous du postulat que choisir dans une liste c'est impossible. Cliquer sur un bouton puis suivant c'est hors de porte de l'utilisateur ? Je vous rappelle que devant il y a quand mme un humain avec un cerveau.


donc comme je disais un peu plus haut, tu serais un de ceux proposant de donner des cours ds l'achat d'un pc, et bien je le redis, bon courage.

mais au fait et laisser l'utilisateur commun tranquille et garder les dbats d'informaticiens foireux concernant l'open source/ou pas entre nous?

toi tu es drle, tu sais donc les autres devraient suivre, mais je suis pas le seul ici  voir que la plupart des gens s'en foutent totalement de ce qui se passe dans la sphre pc, il n'y a que ceux que a intressent/ouvert d'esprit qui regardent les alternatives et qui savent les installer/les utiliser.

personnellement, passer 45 minutes  chaque client pour leur dire les bienfaits de certaines applications libres a m'a tu, maintenant je cite le nom, et si ils ne connaissent pas je ne vais pas plus loin parce que 90% du temps j'aurai expliqu au client pour rien, et si ils veulent faire l'effort, y a assez de commentaires/tutos sur la toile.

de plus certains navigateurs ont quand mme russi malgr le monopole de microsoft, sont-ils moins *bip* qu'opra, visiblement oui, qu'il change de voie si il se plaint que son navigateur correspondant pas aux attentes des gens.

les gens n'y connaissant rien, ne vont pas savoir quoi choisir, ou choisir ce qu'ils connaissent, les utilisateurs expriments savaient dj aller chez la concurrence, a va pas les changer pour a, conclusion : encore du brassage d'air pour pas grand chose.

----------


## smyley

> Tu es un peu de mauvaise fois l


coute quand j'achte un PC je regarde l'ensemble et c'est surtout les composants qui me font changer ou non d'avis. J'habite pas en mtropole mais l o je suis j'avais les prix quand je demandais (et pourtant ...) et finalement c'est le prix total qui jouais vu qu'au final d'un pc  l'autre les mmes composants cotent le mme prix.




> Mais en quoi proposer le choix du navigateur est-il compliqu pour l'utilisateur ?


Parce que l'utilisateur ne connais pas les choses parmis lesquelles il a le choix. Si on me demande de choisir entre Bridgestone, Goodyear ou Michelin, c'est bien beau de me donner le choix mais je ne connais pas la diffrence entre les diffrentes choses que l'on me propose alors sincrement est-ce que donner le choix est une bonne ide ? (vu qu'aprs tout je vais rpondre au pif ou prendre le premier que l'on me propose). Proposer le choix made in Opera c'est pas laisser choisir les utilisateurs en me et conscience c'est les pousser  choisir le premier de la liste (qui est ... oh merveille, Opera ...). 




> Je vous rappelle que devant il y a quand mme un humain avec un cerveau.


Nous ne disons pas le contraire. Prenons un exemple simple, pas du tout li  l'actualit : HADOPI  ::aie:: 
A priori, les dputs ne sont pas dpourvu d'intelligence et d'un cerveau dans les limites du raisonnables. Ils ont eu aussi le choix  chaque tape de la loi via le vote. Ils ont tous fais le choix (ou non) en votant (ou en s'abstenant, mais l'utilisateur n'aura pas l'abstention comme possibilit). Pourtant ils n'y connaissent vraiment rien  l'informatique et du coup cela donne une loi qui est tout sauf proche de la ralit (pas besoin d'un n-ime argumentaire pour le prouver ici). Leur prsident leur  dit "j'irai jusqu'au bout" et donc parce que cela semble une bonne ide ils sont pour mais ne savent pas du tout ce que signifie rellement P2P ou BitTorrent ... CQFD.




> Alors pourquoi continue-t-il  utiliser IE ? Parce que ds le dpart, quand il a commenc  utiliser un ordinateur sous Windows il a vu Internet Explorer et il s'est dit "bon ben a c'est Internet".


Et ceux qui commencent l'informatique sur Mac disent que Safari c'est Internet. O est donc le mal que l'on reproche  Windows ? IE fait ce qu'on veux qu'il fasse pour l'utilisateur de base. Il est donc adapt  ce qu'on lui demande de faire.




> Et il utilise toujours la version 6 de IE parce que c'est cette merde qui est installe sur sa machine ?


Tu as dj programm dans ta vie au fait ?




> Voil justement une raison qui fait que ds le dpart il faut informer l'utilisateur avant qu'il ne soit format au mal


Mais oui vas y explique  tout les clients ce qu'est un V6 et quelle est la diffrence qu'il y a entre un pneu michelin et goodyear, le temps de l'explication regarde combien s'en vont avant la fin.
Un client il s'en fiche, il veux un truc fonctionnel. C'est pas  un mec qui n'y comprend rien  l'informatique et qui veux juste aller sur Internet que tu va expliquer les diffrences entre les navigateurs. Mme s'il sont doctorants, c'est pas tout le monde qui considre comme une vidence qu'il faut prfrer Chrome, FF  IE ou inversement.




> malgr le fait d'avoir pay un bon Norton  la con


J'adore la logique. Parce que l'antivirus foire alors l'OS est pourri.




> Comme par exemple Smyley qui croit que la doc Linux c'est 9354 pages de man. C'tait tellement stupide que j'ai cru  une plaisanterie... Va falloir te rveiller quand mme un de ces jours ! Hibernatus sort de ce corps !


Comme Smyley qui a connu Windows, qui a dj essay Linux sous plusieurs distrib, qui a connu les navigateurs de Mozilla jusqu' Chrome, Safari, etc. ne me provoque pas.
Tout d'abord c'tait une plaisanterie pas besoin d'tre intelligent pour le voir.
Ensuite, je sais ce que je dit, je n'ai pas dit que Linux c'tait tant de pages de man ce que je dit c'est que pour expliquer la diffrence entre plusieurs navigateurs il faut forcment rentrer dans les dtails car une page affiche avec IE, Safari, Opera, FF, Iceweasel, Chrome, c'est la mme. Les extension, c'est pas tout le monde qui en a. (D'ailleurs Chrome a commenc sans extension et a su sduire). Alors comment tu explique les diffrences entre FF Opra et Chrome puisque tu sembles faire une allergie chronique et compulsive  Microsoft et IE ? De mme, quelles sont les vritables diffrences entre Ooo et Word ? aprs tout les deux font du traitement de texte et remplissent les mmes but. Ton exprience personnelle t'a permis de tomber sur un cas o tu as convertit quelqu'un  linux avec comme argument que son Windows avait t infect par un virus (mais ouai, c'est pas Norton, c'est Windows). Moi j'ai connu des formations, aid des personnes  se dcouvrir internet, expliqu comment utiliser un ordinateur, envoyer des mails,  des gens qui n'avaient au dpart aucune exprience en informatique et je te jure que ce n'est pas le mme monde.
Tu dit avoir mis ton pre sur Linux, as-t-il considr la possibilit de changer de navigateur, de suite bureautique, de recompiler son noyau tient vu que c'est la mode sur Linux, etc ? Pour la majorit des personnes non. Si quelqu'un commence avec Linux il aura dessus en gnral install Firefox ou Iceweasel et n'en changera pas. Si quelqu'un commence sur Windows il aura install par dfaut IE et ne changera pas. Pourtant on fait un procs pour IE. De plus, c'est bien toi qui a pouss ton pre  choisir mais tant que a marchait il tait satisfait, jusqu'au Virus qui tait une manoeuvre dtourne de Microsoft afin de pourrir la vie des utilisateurs.

Et d'ailleurs je prcise que c'tait un IE vs autres, Microsoft vs autres, pas un ternel troll Linux vs Windows qui de toute faon ne mne  rien. 




> Bah oui peut-tre mais je pense qu' la CEE ils doivent avoir de meilleurs experts techniques qu'au gouvernement franais.


Mais oui bien sur, les experts sont fournis par Mozilla et Opera. Tu crois sincrement que parce qu'on s'appelle "Europe" on a forcment un niveau technique plus lev que celui de la France ? C'est justement encore pire vu que l on s'enlise dans les considrations bureaucratiques. Ce genre de question ne doit pas tre trait par un tribunal mais par un organisme ddi form d'informaticiens. En France c'tait le premier but de la CNIL mais au final toutes ses remarques ont t ignores via HADOPI. Au niveau Europen ce qui rentre en jeux c'est l'aspect juridique avant tout, pas technique.




> Euh tu crois pas que le problme c'est plutt que Microsoft n'a pas t foutu de te fournir un package pour l'installer sparment du systme ?


Mais oui vas y c'est encore la faute  Microsoft, et a continue ... 
Le problme tait justement que cette version tait sans WMP par suite de la dcision de la CE.




> Tout le monde utilise WMP ? Pourquoi  ton avis ?


Je suppose que tu ne connais donc pas Winamp vu qu'il a t (et est) extrmement utilis. Non, toi tout ce que tu sais c'est que WMP c'est pourri vu que c'est Microsoft. Et donc pourquoi Winamp tait utilis ? les gens l avaient WMP pourtant sont all chercher eux mme Winamp, pas eu besoin d'imposer un dialogue  la con pour choisir son player et la version "N"  t une vrai daube car personne n'en voulais, tout le monde prfrait la version complte de Windows.

----------


## DJon51

> la version "N"  t une vrai daube car personne n'en voulais, tout le monde prfrait la version complte de Windows.


C'est peut-tre aussi (et surtout) parce que personne (ou presque) n'a su que c'tait sorti et que sur les bcanes vendues c'tait la version standard...

Sinon, les gens ne restent pas forcment btement sur ce qu'on leur impose au dpart, je vais prendre, moi aussi, l'exemple de mes parents.

Aprs avoir vu ma lente conversion  linux s'achever (j'utilise windows depuis 3.11 et linux depuis redhat 5, et je n'ai fait la relle bascule que depuis Ubuntu 7.10, je ne trouvais pas linux trs pratique avant), ils se sont pos la question de l'intrt et m'ont demand de leur installer Linux. Mon pre a t totalement rfractaire, ne retrouvant pas son logiciel de traitement de son favoris, et m'a demand de lui dsinstaller sans chercher plus loin, mais a gard l'utilisation de OO.o (ayant compris l'intrt financier et de prennit des donnes).
Ma mre, elle, a tout de suite accroch et trouve Ubuntu BEAUCOUP plus simple et intuitif que windows (elle utilise mme 2-3 lignes de commandes  l'occasion  ::): ). Elle regrette juste d'tre trs limit dans son utilisation par l'absence d'internet (pas ligible  l'ADSL/3G/Wimax...).

Des fois il suffit donc juste de montrer au gens qu'il existe des alternatives pour qu'il changent d'avis  :;):

----------


## stardeath

> Des fois il suffit donc juste de montrer au gens qu'il existe des alternatives pour qu'il changent d'avis


totalement d'accord, encore faut il qu'il y ait quelqu'un connaissant pour nous montrer.

mais balancer des noms de navigateurs comme a, pas grand monde risque d'y comprendre grand chose, avoir une grande diversit de choix ne sert  rien si rien n'est l pour nous expliquer ce que a va changer, et je vois mal la communaut obliger les gens  prendre des cours d'informatique, ni  demander aux vendeurs de le faire ><

----------


## Gordon Fowler

Mise  jour : Affaire IE  Windows : Opera demande  l'Europe de ne pas se prcipiter, pour favoriser une solution efficace pour tous les acteurs du march

----------


## aoshi85

Au final, c'est beau de vouloir la meilleure solution mais en fait il n'y en a pas.
Moi j'avais trouv a puissant le fait de proposer Windows 7E, tout le monde l'avait eu dans le ...  ce moment l, c'tait bien jou de la part de Microsoft  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rolfone

Juste pour montr a quelle point je trouve cette dmarche ridicule
Dj un utilisateur veut que ca marche. Final (je ne pense pas que Opera soit une bonne solution pour cela avis perso)

De plus personnellement je voudrais Nautilus comme explorateur de fichier,  je pense que cela va intresser un nombre de personnes impressionnantes dans le monde 
A linstalle de windows :
Voulais-vous 
-l'explorateur de fichier windob 
-nautillus  
Description : ca fait la mme chose ca ce ressemble mais ce nest pas pareille  
Tien ce nest pas mal comme description pour le choix du navigateur ca  :;): 
Cest un exemple je sais bien compltement ridicule mais jexplique pourquoi je prends cette exemple :
On fournie un OS avec un systme de fichier (une ressource comme Internet)  je pence que lutilisateur a besoin dun systme pour permettre a lutilisateur dutiliser cette ressource un systme fonctionnel fait maison je pense que cest la meilleur solution au moins on sais ce que lon vend.

Et tien pourquoi ne pas propos au utilisateur comme le fait Debian un installe style serveur sans interface graphique un prompt et op cest fonctionnelle et en 1er ligne Good Luck.

je ne dit pas de cach la possibilit des alternative mais la ca va embt des utilisateur qui n'ont pas besoin de ca.

Pour moi l'idal serais un installation par dfaut et un mode personnaliser pour les utilisateurs qui veulent ce renseign. A savoir qu'un nombre incalculable d'utilisateur ne lisent pas les informations (suivant suivant ok terminer)

----------


## smyley

> Pour moi l'idal serais un installation par dfaut et un mode personnaliser pour les utilisateurs qui veulent ce renseign


Non mais tout le monde ici (ou presque) semble vouloir que l'on inflige  chaque utilisateur (sachant que dans la majorit des cas il s'en fiche) le choix fondamental de tout ce qu'il peux utiliser d'alternatif sur Windows (ces gens qui veulent mme qu'il y ai par dfaut le choix de se faire rembourser Windows, bien qu'on l'ai achet en me et conscience).

C'est tout simplement sans fin ...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Non mais tout le monde ici (ou presque) semble vouloir que l'on inflige  chaque utilisateur (sachant que dans la majorit des cas il s'en fiche) le choix fondamental de tout ce qu'il peux utiliser d'alternatif sur Windows (ces gens qui veulent mme qu'il y ai par dfaut le choix de se faire rembourser Windows, bien qu'on l'ai achet en me et conscience).
> 
> C'est tout simplement sans fin ...


 ::ccool::

----------


## Mdinoc

@roflone: Impossible de mettre un mode "expert" dans Windows, car les gens se croient experts en tout.

De plus, qui veut vraiment utiliser Nautilus? Je l'ai essay, j'ai t incapable de le configurer comme je le voulais (lire: La config que je matrise aprs des annes sous Explorer), et j'ai pleur car Ubuntu n'avait pas de paquetage pour Konqueror...

D'un autre ct, il s'est peut-tre amlior comme Ubuntu... Mais  l'poque d'Ubuntu 5.04 (alias "y'a jamais de paquetage pour cette distrib, compile le toi-mme"), Nautilus mritait bien son nom: Il tait abyssimal...

----------


## smyley

> @roflone: Impossible de mettre un mode "expert" dans Windows, car les gens se croient experts en tout.


C'est sur que maintenant aucune installation propose un mode "standard" et un mode "avanc" (en plus petit, pas slectionn par dfaut, etc.).




> De plus, qui veut vraiment utiliser Nautilus?


De plus, qui veut vraiment utiliser Opera ? (Un fantaisiste va rpondre "moi ! moi !").
Ce que j'en dit, c'est qu'au vues des PDM de Opra vs IE, c'est comme si une personne protestais en disant vouloir utiliser Nautilus pourtant a suffit  faire un procs non ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rolfone

> @roflone: Impossible de mettre un mode "expert" dans Windows, car les gens se croient experts en tout.


il est vrais que j'avais oublier ce point

l'exemple de Nautilus c'est juste que c'est le 1er qui m'ai venue




> De plus, qui veut vraiment utiliser Opera ?


bonne rponse  :;): 

Petit question le choix du navigateur ce fait quand ? dans la partie de finalisation de l'installation fait par l'utilisateur? ou a l'installation proprement dit?

PS : dans le 2eme cas l'utilisateur lambda n'aura pas plus le choix qu'actuellement remarque

----------


## Gordon Fowler

Mise  jour : Bruxelle devrait entriner la solution du "Ballot Screen"

----------


## neo.51

Bon, maintenant il va de soit que pour tous les OS on aura le choix au lancement d'installer un large choix de navigateurs  ::mrgreen:: 

Et si je veux dvelopper mon navigateur faut que je fasse quoi pour tre dans la liste ?

On aurra la mme chose pour windows mobile 7 aussi ?  ::mrgreen:: 

Dernier point et non des moindres, je trouve que microsoft abuse de sa position dominante pour distribuer le dmineur et le solitaire sous windows ce qui constitue une concurence dloyale pour les autres diteurs de jeux...

Bref mieux vaut en rire mais je trouve cette situation navrante, et surtout je trouve que cette situation ouvre une boite de pandore qu'on aurait mieux fait de laisser ferme (parce que malgr la "vente li" de IE avec windows les part de march de firefox progressent).

----------


## Deadpool

> De plus, qui veut vraiment utiliser Opera ? (Un fantaisiste va rpondre "moi ! moi !").


Moi!  ::lol::   ::aie:: 

Mais ce n'est pas par fantaisie, c'est juste qu'en terme de fonctionnalits, il clate tous les autres navigateurs ( part peut tre Firefox, qui par le biais de ses extensions peut rivaliser, en attendant de voir ce que vont donner les extensions de chrome), tout en restant lger et ractif. En plus son design est classe.  :8-):

----------


## lukeni2

> Moi je veux avoir le choix du navigateur, du player audio/video, de la messagerie instantane, de la calculatrice, du logiciel de dessin (pour remplacer paint), et il y a pleins de concurrent au dmineur aussi qui mritent tous leur place face au dmineur windows !!
> Et tout a doit tre  choisir  l'installation !


Je pense si on devait offrir  l'utilisateur de tout choisir au moment de l'installation, le processus d'installation deviendra trop complexe et trop long;
Aprs l'installation, vous avez le droit d'installer ce que vous voulez et microsoft ne s'y oppose pas.

----------


## smyley

> Mais ce n'est pas par fantaisie


Ouai et pourquoi on proposerai pas un ballot screen avec l'explorer de Microsoft, Nautilus de je sais pas qui, et une version Windows du Finder de Apple ? Fantaisiste non ?

----------


## Deadpool

> Ouai et pourquoi on proposerai pas un ballot screen avec l'explorer de Microsoft, Nautilus de je sais pas qui, et une version Windows du Finder de Apple ? Fantaisiste non ?


Attention, moi je parlais juste d'Opera, je rpondais  ta question "Qui veut vraiment utiliser Opera?" pour faire mon chieur.  ::D: 

Pour le coup ballot screen, je suis d'accord que a constitue un peu un abus envers MS. Opera, ils ont pas gueuls contre Ubuntu par exemple, pourtant c'est Firefox qui est install par dfaut.  ::lol::

----------


## Mdinoc

En tout cas, je pense (comme je ne sais plus qui) qu'il faudrait des cases  cocher plutt que des boutons radio: C'est souvent utile d'avoir un second navigateur sous la main (ne serait-ce que pour voir une image pour laquelle on a "hotlinking forbidden" dans le cache).

----------


## eracius

Tout ce qu'on va gagner avec cet cran de slection c'est de faire paniquer Roger et Simone quand ils vont allumer pour la premire fois leur PC achet chez Auchan.

Je pense qu'il y a un gros problme gnrationnel. Beaucoup de gens ne sont pas ns avec un clavier entre les mains et "bricolent" comme ils peuvent pour lire leur mails et faire une recherche de temps en temps, voir utiliser leur traitement de texte et leur ERP au boulot.

A mon avis, la question de vente lie d'IE ou de tout autre logiciel dans les OS se posera beaucoup moins d'ici 10 ans, quand les gens seront beaucoup plus naturellement sensibiliss  l'informatique sans qu'il fasse parti de leur bagage technique ou de leur loisir.


Mais c'est sur qu'en attendant, si ya pas le ptit neveu pour venir aider tata Simone ...

----------


## Mdinoc

Et si on y joint la vido de Google sur les navigateurs web?

*PS:* On ne sait toujours pas comment ils feront pour les logiciels ncessitant un contrle ActiveX WebBrowser 100% compatible avec la permissivit d'IE?

----------


## Excellion

Il faut avoir ete en contact avec un utilisateur lambda pour comprendre la reaction de Mozilla et d'Opera.

A un utilisateur vous demandez "vous utilisez quoi comme navigateur?", il vous demande "c'est quoi un navigateur", "ce qui te permet d'aller sur internet", "Ah! Windows!".

Leur demander de choisir un navigateur releve presque du grotesque. Quand un utilisateur lambda achete un pc, il veut prioritairement que ca fonctionne, sans avoir a rien toucher.

Microsoft n'est pas une socit  but philanthropique, loin s'en faut. Ils savent trs bien qu'en proposant un choix de navigateur a telecharger, 9/10eme des gens, qui ne comprennent rien  l'informatique, vont se tournern vers le "mme que tout le monde". C'est  dire que globalement, IE tirera encore son epingle du jeu.

IE est un vritable cauchemar, et la version 8 est une vraie merde. Il ne respecte ni les standards w3c, ni ce qui existait avant avec la version 6 ou 7. Rsultat, les sites faits pour IE sont dsormais incompatibles, et les sites faits pour les autres navigateurs ne marchent pas non plus. Mais allez expliquer ca a un utilisateur lambda. Lui, il s'en fout. Son beauf-frere lui a expliqu que Microsoft c'etait les meilleurs, que de toute facon ils maitrisaient le marche de l'informatique, que tout le monde s'adaptait a eux, et que l'informatique, il connait, il en fait depuis qu'il a 5 ans...

Trs franchement, la commission europeenne a voulu faire comme les grands (les Etats-Unis), mais elle n'en a pas les moyens. Sa reaction ne peut s'expliquer que par une meconnaissance totale de l'informatique, des utilisateurs, voire les deux. Dans tous les cas, ils essayent de faire passer pour une victoire ce qui est un echec complet...

P.S: A ceux qui disent que IE est gratuit... Non, IE est payant puisqu'il faut payer l'OS de Microsoft pour pouvoir l'obtenir. En fait, le prix d'IE est compris dans celui de Windows...

----------


## Skyounet

> P.S: A ceux qui disent que IE est gratuit... Non, IE est payant puisqu'il faut payer l'OS de Microsoft pour pouvoir l'obtenir. En fait, le prix d'IE est compris dans celui de Windows...


Bah tu payes pas pour passer de IE 6  IE 8. Et t'es pas oblig d'acheter un Windows non plus.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

::fleche::  Qu'est-ce qu'un Navigateur Web ? Les utilisateurs rpondent dans une vido  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Alvaten

> P.S: A ceux qui disent que IE est gratuit... Non, IE est payant puisqu'il faut payer l'OS de Microsoft pour pouvoir l'obtenir. En fait, le prix d'IE est compris dans celui de Windows...


Oui est non, dja il me semble qu'ie est downloadable gratuitement. Effectivement il est inclu dans windows qui lui est payant mais tu pourrait dire pareil du firewall sur XP, si tu achete un pc  jour il y est, pourtant je l'ai eu gratos  la sortie du SP2

----------


## Invit

> Le choix du navigateur doit s'appliquer qu'en Europe pour faire plaisir  la CEE


CEE ? Tu parles de la _Communaut conomique Europenne_ ? a fait une quinzaine d'annes que c'est devenu officiellement la CE : Communaut Europenne.

----------


## Mdinoc

N'est-ce pas plutt UE (Union Europenne) ?

----------


## Invit

> N'est-ce pas plutt UE (Union Europenne) ?


La distinction semble assez subtile, cf http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Communa...urop%C3%A9enne

----------


## ILP

> je ne dit pas de cach la possibilit des alternative mais la ca va embt des utilisateur qui n'ont pas besoin de ca.
> 
> Pour moi l'idal serais un installation par dfaut et un mode personnaliser pour les utilisateurs qui veulent ce renseign. A savoir qu'un nombre incalculable d'utilisateur ne lisent pas les informations (suivant suivant ok terminer)


Il y a plein de fonctionnalits de Windows qui sont caches au commun des mortels. Exemple : *gpedit.msc*, les programmes de SysInternals...

Je vois mal une dizaine d'crans de choix s'afficher lors du premier dmarrage de l'ordinateur. 
Navigateur InternetNavigateur de fichierTraitement de texteProgramme de dessinCourrier lectroniqueMessagerie instantaneAnti-virusLecteur multimdiaFond d'crancran de veille...

----------


## loufab

C'est du n'importe quoi !

Pourquoi alors ne pas obliger les constructeurs d'automobiles  laisser choisir aux clients la marque du moteur...

Tiens M'ssieur Renault je veux une Touingo avec un moteur de Lambo !  ::mouarf::

----------


## zuymanto

Le fait que IE soit le navigateur par dfaut sur les windows n'a rien de choquant srieusement j'ai eu peur lorsque la CE a mise cette requte, peur de savoir que ce n'est pas une rumeur mais la ralit.
Ca ne frle pas le ridicule CA L'EST tout simplement! En quoi microsoft n'aurait-il pas le droit de mettre IE dans windows ? L'histoire de monopole et tout a c'est du n'importe quoi. Au lieu de chercher  imposer aux autres pourquoi ne pas apprendre  l'utilisateur 'A ce qu'est qu'un ordinateur et ses composants et lui permettre de faire son choix ds le collge. Le fait de proposer le choix  un utilisateur qui ne sait pas  quoi correspond ces choix n'a aucun intrt. Et obliger windows  mettre d'autres navigateurs par dfaut est injuste. On lui oblige en somme  faire de la pub gratuite dj que proposer d'autres navigateurs est dj une forme de pub! Windows EST en monopole sur les pc dans ce cas obligez les constructeurs  faire un choix d'installation de l'os sur leurs machine... Si on veut jouer le jeu de la rgularisation du monopole on peut aller loin.
On obligera les constructeurs  proposer des version de linux et unix sur leurs machines, puis niveau logiciel on oblige sur windows de proposer d'autres players, autre messagerie, diteur de texte, pourquoi mac pendant ce temps est bien lotis ? Il est  cette heure BIEN PIRE QUE windows mais on le laisse faire son nid pour venir plus tard jouer  papa rgularisation. Quand on a un mac on lche de la thune sans compter, tout est au standard mac connectivit, protocole, logiciels etc...

Enfin bon franchement je m'arrte l c'est totalement absurde. Il y'a d'autres moyens que celui l.

Je n'ai pas tout lu, mais il y a de forte chance que beaucoup ait dj dit ce que je viens de dire l. Mais c'est tellement drle et absurde cette histoire...

Que IE soit gratuit ou non n'est pas le problme, actuellement microsoft le distribue  qui veut le tlcharger.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

L'ordre du "Ballot Screen" introduirait une distorsion concurrentielle, s'insurge un employ de Mozilla

----------


## Louis Griffont

Faudrait peut-tre qu'ils arrtent les conneries, non ?  ::roll::

----------


## Lyche

> L'ordre du "Ballot Screen" introduirait une distorsion concurrentielle, s'insurge un employ de Mozilla


Mais qu'ils aillent se pendre, jamais une solution ne conviendra  Mozilla, c'est faire ch*** pour faire ch***. Je me plaignais des Franais qui sont jamais content (c'est pas faux pour autant) Mais l, a frise le ridicule. Je vais finir par boycotter Mozilla si ils continuent  tre cons comme a..

----------


## deadalnix

> Faudrait peut-tre qu'ils arrtent les conneries, non ?


En effet, le soucis vient de la vente lie  ::D: 

Je ne cherche pas du tout  lancer un troll dans le troll, mais il est tout  fait normal que windows vienne avec un ensemble d"outils pour utiliser son ordinateur.

Les problmes de concurrence au niveau d'IE viennent directement des soucis de concurrence au niveau de windows.

S'attaquer au mauvais problme, c'est s'assurer de trouver de mauvaises solutions.

----------


## kohsaka

Je vois beaucoup de personne s'insurger contre le "ballot screen", disant qu'une personne lambda va tre perdu au moment de l'installation.

Vous en connaissez beaucoup des personnes lambda qui s'amusent  installer windows vous ?
franchement s'ils sont pas capable de cliquer sur un bouton pour le navigateur, je les imagine encore moins en train de formater leurs disques ou d'autres choses bien plus galre lors de l'installation.
la majeure partie d'entre eux se contente de changer d'os en mme temps que d'ordi, et s'il ne fonctionne pas comme ca, ils demandent  quelqu'un qui s'y connait de le faire.

d'ailleurs quid des ordinateurs vendus dans les hypermarchs etc ?

----------


## trenton

> En effet, le soucis vient de la vente lie 
> 
> Je ne cherche pas du tout  lancer un troll dans le troll, mais il est tout  fait normal que windows vienne avec un ensemble d"outils pour utiliser son ordinateur.
> 
> Les problmes de concurrence au niveau d'IE viennent directement des soucis de concurrence au niveau de windows.
> 
> S'attaquer au mauvais problme, c'est s'assurer de trouver de mauvaises solutions.


Effectivement, c'est quand mme hallucinant de voir la commission europenne ne rien faire contre la vente lie, mais embter Microsoft pour des conneries de ce genre...

----------


## Mdinoc

> Je vois beaucoup de personne s'insurger contre le "ballot screen", disant qu'une personne lambda va tre perdu au moment de l'installation.
> 
> Vous en connaissez beaucoup des personnes lambda qui s'amuse  installer windows vous ?
> <snip>
> d'ailleurs quid des ordinateurs vendus dans les hypermarchs etc ?


As-tu achet un PC sous Windows rcemment?
Connais-tu le concept de "premier dmarrage" du PC, o Windows XP te demande ton nom, le nom du PC etc.?

----------


## smyley

> Pour lui, cet ordre a une rel influence sur le choix des consommateurs.


C'est tout  fait vrai, on pouvais le voir ds le dpart d'ailleurs avec, mystrieusement, Opera Browser en premire position dans le premier Ballot Screen.

Dans la majorit des cas il y aura que deux solutions :
- Soit l'utilisateur s'y connais et tlcharge le browser qu'il veux (et donc le ballot screen il s'en moque vu qu'il pouvais trs bien le faire lui mme)
- Soit il ne connais pas ce qu'est un browser et il prend soit celui qui est accessible par dfaut, soit le premier (ou s'il est un peut sport, celui qui est au centre de l'cran)

Ds le dpart c'tait un faux problme cette histoire de ballot ...

----------


## nirgal76

Je suis pour l'ordre choisi alatoirement  chaque affichage. c'est la seule solution qui soit impartiale.

Tiens d'ailleurs, depuis Opra 10 (et sa promesse de rvolutionner le web...), a t-il grapill des part de march ? ou reste t-il toujours marginal ?
y a t'il des tudes srieuses sur ce sujet ?

----------


## kohsaka

> As-tu achet un PC sous Windows rcemment?
> Connais-tu le concept de "premier dmarrage" du PC, o Windows XP te demande ton nom, le nom du PC etc.?


non, d'o ma question.

quoiqu'il en soit, ce ballot screen va faire voluer les choses, pourquoi :

- arrtons de croire les gens stupides, il n'est jamais trop tard pour apprendre, si une bonne explication  la fois courte et concise est fournie. - c'est comme un meuble ikea, est ce que sans notices vous sauriez le monter ?
- l'informatique est devenu maintenant un lment du quotidien, si une personne est perdu, elle pourra faire appelle a quelqu'un qui rpondra  leur attente.
- au pire elles choisiront le panda rouge parce que le logo est plus beau (bon la je rve un peu).

en fait la seule crainte que j'ai, c'est que les gens voient google et se disent : "je ne pourrais plus utiliser google si je prends autre chose que google chrome". mais google chrome tant  la pointe de ce qu'il se fait ca ne pose pas tant de problme au final.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> c'est comme un meuble ikea, est ce que sans notices vous sauriez le monter ?


Les meubles IKEA c'est super fastoche ! 
Et j'ai toujours mis le temps prvu sur la fiche de montage ! 

1 Personne = 1 heure 

Nous on est 2 on met 2 heures !  ::mouarf::

----------


## deadalnix

> Je suis pour l'ordre choisi alatoirement  chaque affichage. c'est la seule solution qui soit impartiale.


Bien sur que non. Il y a les navigateurs qui ne sont pas dans la liste.

----------


## goomazio

> Microsoft devrait dire : "On va laisser une place  la concurrence, on va demander aux constructeurs de mettre du Linux, et puis on va promouvoir les produits des autres..."
> Je rve ou quoi ?


Si celui qui a gagn le monopole n'tait pas aussi ferm, il n'y aurait pas eu besoin de faire des alternatives. Monsieur monopolise, alors il le fait comme on le souhaite ou bien il laisse la place aux autres. C'est clair a non ? Car s'il monopolise c'est qu'il fait ce qu'on souhaite. S'il ne fait plus ce qu'on souhaite de quel droit se permettrait-il de continuer son monopole ?



Certains font comme si donner le choix enlevait quelque chose... aprs avoir dit tant de fois que l'utilisateur ne voulait que surfer, pouvez-vous me dire ce qu'il risque  choisir un navigateur au hasard ? Se retrouver avec IE < 6 ? On reparle de quelque chose d'important : bien choisir les navigateurs de la liste et les dcrire. Oui les dcrire, parce que mme s'il n'y a qu'en informatique que tout est possible, beaucoup de chose sont galement possibles dans la vrai vie, comme de dcrire les diffrences entre deux choses en quelque lignes.


L'utilisateur lambda est vraiment reconnaissant de Microsoft qui fait tout pour favoriser son navigateur  lui ? Il le comprends d'accord, mais je pense que si l'utilisateur avait la possibilit de choisir, il le comprendrait aussi et serait reconnaissant au moins. Je pense que l'utilisateur lambda (pas le baraki commun, cf la vido au sujet de l'mission striptease) se dirait "ohh en fait..." et pas "zut Facebook a semblait plus facile  utiliser chez mon voisin" comme beaucoup le caricature. (genre facebook c'est la tour! bien sur, adaptons le monde  ces gens et pas l'inverse)






> Si tu n'en veux pas, c'est  toi d'exiger au vendeur ce que tu veux ou d'aller voir ailleurs.


Il y a des communauts qui ne parlent que de la vente lie. Personnellement, je comprends qu'un vendeur ne veuille pas gagner du temps  ne pas mettre une pice dans le produit (ne pas mettre d'autoradio c'est du temps de gagner pour le fabricant de voiture) car il est pay par le propritaire de la pice qui lui ferait tout pour que tout le monde ai sa pice. 

Et d'autres aussi le comprenne. Mais certains trouvent a normal.  ::cry:: 

Ne jouons pas sur les mots. Pour tre prcis je dirais que oui, c'est habituel de nos jours... Mais est-ce normal, responsable, thique, raisonnable ? Est-ce que dans un monde o il suffit de mettre un pied devant l'autre pour avancer c'est logique d'avoir des gamins qui ne veulent que plus de fric pour avancer en voiture, bateau ou avion de luxe ? 

Est-ce que si Bill Gates n'tait pas aussi riche, le monde irait trs mal ? Et mme si c'tait le cas et si Bill Gates tait vraiment si important (comme Google le devient... c'est beau la vie humaine...), est-ce que le problme ne serait pas qu'on en soit arriv l ?

Je pose cette dernire question parce qu'on serait capable de me dire que sans ordi on serait nul part (dans le sens ngatif je veux dire  ::aie:: ).

----------


## deadalnix

> Si celui qui a gagn le monopole n'tait pas aussi ferm, il n'y aurait pas eu besoin de faire des alternatives. Monsieur monopolise, alors il le fait comme on le souhaite ou bien il laisse la place aux autres. C'est clair a non ? Car s'il monopolise c'est qu'il fait ce qu'on souhaite. S'il ne fait plus ce qu'on souhaite de quel droit se permettrait-il de continuer son monopole ?
> 
> 
> 
> Certains font comme si donner le choix enlevait quelque chose... aprs avoir dit tant de fois que l'utilisateur ne voulait que surfer, pouvez-vous me dire ce qu'il risque  choisir un navigateur au hasard ? Se retrouver avec IE < 6 ? On reparle de quelque chose d'important : bien choisir les navigateurs de la liste et les dcrire. Oui les dcrire, parce que mme s'il n'y a qu'en informatique que tout est possible, beaucoup de chose sont galement possibles dans la vrai vie, comme de dcrire les diffrences entre deux choses en quelque lignes.
> 
> 
> L'utilisateur lambda est vraiment reconnaissant de Microsoft qui fait tout pour favoriser son navigateur  lui ? Il le comprends d'accord, mais je pense que si l'utilisateur avait la possibilit de choisir, il le comprendrait aussi et serait reconnaissant au moins. Je pense que l'utilisateur lambda (pas le baraki commun, cf la vido au sujet de l'mission striptease) se dirait "ohh en fait..." et pas "zut Facebook a semblait plus facile  utiliser chez mon voisin" comme beaucoup le caricature. (genre facebook c'est la tour! bien sur, adaptons le monde  ces gens et pas l'inverse)
> 
> ...


Il fallait que je quote pour la postrit.

----------


## Lyche

Je sais pas quoi en dire..

----------


## goomazio

N'en dites rien alors. J'ai pris mes mdicaments et je suis all dormir, a va mieux.

Edit : est-ce que j'ai t discrdit  partir de la premire ligne ? De mes anciens posts ou sinon  partir d'o ? Merci  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> Ca commence avec le choix du navigateur, et bientt on devra choisir le lecteur audio, la messagerie instantane...
> Bref, le client lambda sera plus que perdu.
> 
> Pourquoi pas, tant qu' faire, proposer une installation standard (avec IE), et une personnalise (avec le choix du navigateur).
> 
> Del  revenir sur les anciennes versions de Windows, Mozilla abuse lgrement, surtout que beaucoup d'entreprises travaillent encore sous XP. Mozilla sait qu'il/elle a tout gagner...


 ::lol:: 

non , en fait on va en revenir aux premires installations de Linux..


45 pages o il faut cocher 1 par 1 les packages, sous-packages utilitaires, etc, qu'on veut  :;): 

Ah pis oui... Faudra aussi re-compiler le noyau... Et connaitre comment marche l'intrieur du systme pour revenir aux settings en hexa... 

 ::mouarf::

----------


## deadalnix

> N'en dites rien alors. J'ai pris mes mdicaments et je suis all dormir, a va mieux.
> 
> Edit : est-ce que j'ai t discrdit  partir de la premire ligne ? De mes anciens posts ou sinon  partir d'o ? Merci


Non, il s'agit bien du post que j'ai quot. Il y a un tas de phrase qui ne veulent rien dire. Comme le premier paragraphe ne entier par exemple  ::D:

----------


## RTN14

Mais quand est-ce que Apple va proposer le choix entre firefox/Safari/IE,... a l'instal? Mais quand va-t'on forcer Apple a proposer le choix entre vlc/WMP/iTunes/Winamp,... a l'instal?
Ce que je trouve dommage, c'est que l'on s'acharne sur Microsoft pour des choses que font tout les distributeurs! 
Aprs tout, Notepad++ est bien mieux que Notepad, va-t'il y avoir un nouveau procs contre MS pour a? Ou va-t'on s'attaquer a Appel et son iTunes?
Je viens de voir que Google dveloppe son OS, il proposera IE/FF/Safari et Opera a l'install? Pas sur!

----------


## Lyche

> Mais quand est-ce que Apple va proposer le choix entre firefox/Safari/IE,... a l'instal? Mais quand va-t'on forcer Apple a proposer le choix entre vlc/WMP/iTunes/Winamp,... a l'instal?
> Ce que je trouve dommage, c'est que l'on s'acharne sur Microsoft pour des choses que font tout les distributeurs! 
> Aprs tout, Notepad++ est bien mieux que Notepad, va-t'il y avoir un nouveau procs contre MS pour a? Ou va-t'on s'attaquer a Appel et son iTunes?
> Je viens de voir que Google dveloppe son OS, il proposera IE/FF/Safari et Opera a l'install? Pas sur!


 ::nono::  tu n'as rien compris, MacOS est parfait comme il est, il n'y a pas de ballot screen  mettre en place pour quoi que ce soit. Mac, c'est Mac, n'allons pas les embter avec autre chose que Mac  ::roll::

----------


## deadalnix

> Mais quand est-ce que Apple va proposer le choix entre firefox/Safari/IE,... a l'instal? Mais quand va-t'on forcer Apple a proposer le choix entre vlc/WMP/iTunes/Winamp,... a l'instal?


Il faut bien comprendre sur quoi se base l'europe pour cette dcision : l'abus de position dominante. Apple n'est donc pas concern car n'est pas en situation de position dominante  :;): 

Il en va de mme pour chrome OS  :;): 




> Ce que je trouve dommage, c'est que l'on s'acharne sur Microsoft pour des choses que font tout les distributeurs!


Bine qu'on ne s'attaque pas ici au bon problme, je ne suis pas si sur du fait que microsoft soit trangers aux pratiques des constructeur, tant ils ont a y gagner.

----------


## Skyounet

> Il faut bien comprendre sur quoi se base l'europe pour cette dcision : l'abus de position dominante. Apple n'est donc pas concern car n'est pas en situation de position dominante


Et quand l'iPhone sera en position dominante on pourra rclamer pareil ? Changer le navigateur de machin par exemple.

----------


## goomazio

Ok, j'aimerais diter mais la postrit m'en voudrait. 

Je trouve l'ide du ballot bien. Et je le verrai comme ceci ce ballot :

 l'accent devra tre mis sur le fait que tous les navigateurs permettent de naviguer, d'une manire sure et efficace => pas d'utilisateur perdu.Une description de la philosophie de chaque navigateur ainsi que leurs fonctionnalits exceptionnelles devront figurer dans le ballot => le ballot semblera utile aux utilisateurs qui ne savaient pas encore ce qu'est un navigateur. Non pas dvelopp par Microsoft et intgr  Windows uniquement car, je pense que le choix du type d'installation (par dfaut, personnalise), qu'on retrouve dans des tonnes d'installeurs et qui permet de faciliter l'installation pour certains et ne pas la brider pour les autres, est une bonne ide. Mais uniquement si on a le choix de l'installation par dfaut bien sur.
 Est-ce qu'il ne suffirait pas, pour rgler le problme de la position de monopole de Microsoft en question ici, d'incorporer une phrase qui dit que IE n'est pas le seul navigateur qui existe ? Cette solution semble encore plus nul que le ballot mais qui dit que tous les problmes juridiques paraissent logique ?


En esprant ne pas m'tre ridiculis une fois de plus...  ::aie::

----------


## RTN14

> Bine qu'on ne s'attaque pas ici au bon problme, je ne suis pas si sur du fait que microsoft soit trangers aux pratiques des constructeur, tant ils ont a y gagner.


Bien sur il en profite, mais ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'ils en profitent tous et c'est le seul a payer.
Sinon de fait, j'avais oubli l'abus de position dominante




> Et quand l'iPhone sera en position dominante on pourra rclamer pareil ? Changer le navigateur de machin par exemple.


Surout que l, on ne peut mme pas choisir un autre! C'est safari ou rentrer dans "l'illgalit"!

Par contre, on ne nous dit pas ce ballot screen permet d'installer plusieur navigateur (genre Opera ET IE) Perso, j'utilise de plus en plus Opera mais garde IE pour la compatibilit avec certains sites rebelles

----------


## ILP

Et si au lieu de faire une liste de navigateurs horizontal, Microsoft affichait la liste sous forme de cercle qui tourne. L aucun des navigateurs serait privilgi. Il faudrai juste que l'utilisateur arrive  choper le bon navigateur dans ce mange  ::mouarf:: .

----------


## deadalnix

> Surout que l, on ne peut mme pas choisir un autre! C'est safari ou rentrer dans "l'illgalit"!


Sans concurrence lgale, je suis sceptique qu'il soit facile de faire valoir l'abus de position dominante  :;):

----------


## Skyounet

> Sans concurrence lgale, je suis sceptique qu'il soit facile de faire valoir l'abus de position dominante


Et le fait de rendre la concurrence illgale c'est lgal ?

----------


## deadalnix

Nous somme dans un socit malade du droit d'auteur. Malheureusement, oui.

Par contre, je ne suis pas sur qu'il soit lgal d'interdire le jailbreak. En fait, je suis  peu prs sur du contraire.

----------


## nirgal76

> Bien sur que non. Il y a les navigateurs qui ne sont pas dans la liste.


Non mais je parlais du probleme que pose l'ordre des 5 navigateurs retenus. 

Pour les autres navigateurs...bah, la seule solution, c'est que les gens se dmerdent  aller tlcharger celui qu'ils veulent. 
Et surtout qu'ils s'informent eux meme de ce qui existe. faut arreter d'etre des assists et etre un peu curieux sinon c'est que l'on a le QI d'un mouton.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Et surtout qu'ils s'informent eux meme de ce qui existe. faut arreter d'etre des assists et etre un peu curieux sinon c'est que l'on a le QI d'un mouton.


Ou que l'informatique n'est pas ton ple d'intrt principal, mais juste un outils pour faire 2/3 trucs !  :;):  Dans ce cas, la config par dfaut que j'ai eu quand j'ai achet mon PC me suffit amplement !  ::ccool:: 
Et j'en ai rien a cirer des Linux, FireFox et autres trucs de guique !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Phelim

Eh ben a promet...
Je fais de la hotline technique sur un jeu vido, c'est dj une sacr galre ...
Si en plus l'utilisateur installe le mauvais navigateur ... 

Srieusement c'est vraiment du grand n'importe quoi. 
Je suis totalement partisant linux, firefox et du choix en gnral tant qu'il reste un choix.

On parle de part de march, c'est super, a va nous faire une belle jambe. Au moins avec IE, y'a une daube et on optimise sur le dev web. La on tends vers un quilibre fond sur un jeu de flchette.

La majorit des utilisateurs veulent juste cliquer sur un bouton pour aller sur le net. L'exprience utilisateur, la philosophie ( IE, firefox et tous les autres ) aucune importance, y'a dj la faim dans le monde  s'occuper, ils veulent juste lancer une application pour aller sur google (c'est moche mais beaucoup ne savent pas ce qu'est une barre d'adresse ou des favoris)

Remplacer l'icone du renard par l'icone d'IE (juste un changement d'icone) sur un poste les utilisateurs ne remarqueront pas qu'ils lancent mcaniquement firefox. Pire, il y'a des chances que certains disent qu'il est cool le nouveau IE  ::ccool:: 

Bon ben  l'avenir et au choix du navigateur ... *Bois son aspirine*

Quand est qu'on a un ballot pour slectionner le solitaire window ou un solitaire open source ? 
Vous croyez que si on installe chrome, on aura le choix du solitaire google game ?

----------


## souviron34

> Eh ben a promet...
> ..
> Vous croyez que si on installe chrome, on aura le choix du solitaire google game ?


ce que tu sembles ngliger, c'est que les jeux et autres c.neries ne sont cibles st prvues que pour un certain type de "clients"..

Mais que l'crasante majorit des utilisateurs de PC n'en a strictement rien  cirer...

----------


## goomazio

Et comme a a t dit, le ballot pour navigateur est un peu exceptionnel vu que c'est le seul programme qu'on ne peut pas aller chercher sur internet (facilement, sans un navigateur).

----------


## RTN14

et ouais, dommage qu'il y ai pas de apt-get install sous Win!

----------


## Louis Griffont

> et ouais, dommage qu'il y ai pas de apt-get install sous Win!


Laisses-moi rire !  ::mouarf:: 
apt-get c'est sympa pour les super-hyper pro linux, sinon...  ::aie::

----------


## Skyounet

> Laisses-moi rire ! 
> apt-get c'est sympa pour les super-hyper pro linux, sinon...


Ben l.
Win+R -> cmd -> apt-get install wlm

Simple comme bonjour  ::aie::

----------


## RTN14

Mais si on peu mme plus lacher des conneries! Ben ouais, apt-get m'en suis pas servi beaucoup mais suffisament pour ne jamais trouver les bon dpots. (heureusment y a les gestionnaires de paquets en mode graphique ...)
Mais ca pourrait tre drle d'installer sous win en ligne de commande, pour, en cas de problme, ne plus s'y retrouver! 
Voir finir avec

----------


## smyley

> (heureusment y a les gestionnaires de paquets en mode graphique ...)


Quand on vois partout qu'une grande force de Linux est justement la ligne de commande  ::aie::

----------


## Mdinoc

Attention!
Presser une touche n'est pas conforme au Process!

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Ben l.
> Win+R -> cmd -> apt-get install wlm
> 
> Simple comme bonjour


T'as essay d'installe FireFox 3 sur une Dbian Lenny, avec apt-get !  ::mouarf::

----------


## nirgal76

> T'as essay d'installe FireFox 3 sur une Dbian Lenny, avec apt-get !


Firefox ? sur debian ? hrsie ! sur debian c'est iceweasel  ::mouarf:: 

bon apt-get, suis pas sur que ma mere soit prete  l'utiliser, c'est juste pour se la peter "moi j'fais tout en ligne de commande" (comme y'a 30 ans, tu parle d'un progrs). mais un soft  la synaptic, a manque bien  windows.

----------


## souviron34

> (comme y'a 30 ans, tu parle d'un progrs).


c'est vrai que les mecs qui inventent et fabriquent ton tel portable et ta console sont tous des mecs de ton age  ::aie::

----------


## GanYoshi

> N'en dites rien alors. J'ai pris mes mdicaments et je suis all dormir, a va mieux.
> 
> Edit : est-ce que j'ai t discrdit  partir de la premire ligne ? De mes anciens posts ou sinon  partir d'o ? Merci


Tu sera discrdit si on t'oppose des arguments valables, pour l'instant rien  :;):

----------


## smyley

> c'est vrai que les mecs qui inventent et fabriquent ton tel portable et ta console sont tous des mecs de ton age


Heureusement justement que tous les constructeurs s'arrangent pour que l'on ai JAMAIS besoin de la ligne de commande sur un tel portable, un GPS, un lecteur DivX, etc.
Et pourtant les Linuxiens sont les premiers  critiquer le "Tout-Par-Click" de Windows  ::aie::

----------


## *alexandre*

L'informatique reste quand mme le seul domaine (dans l'univers soyons fou) ou on impose au fabricant la possibilit de proposer le service de divers fournisseurs pour un produit ou il ne pourra pas prtendre avoir une marge

----------


## souviron34

> Heureusement justement que tous les constructeurs s'arrangent pour que l'on ai JAMAIS besoin de la ligne de commande sur un tel portable, un GPS, un lecteur DivX, etc.
> Et pourtant les Linuxiens sont les premiers  critiquer le "Tout-Par-Click" de Windows


je ne parlais pas l-dessus, mais sur le commentaire..

Maintenant, en ce qui concerne les lignes de commandes, ben oui moi je prfre a...

Et d'ailleurs, c'est bien rigolo, mais qu'est-ce que les scripts sinon des lignes de commande ajoutes les unes aux autres ??  ::aie:: 






> L'informatique reste quand mme le seul domaine (dans l'univers soyons fou) ou on impose au fabricant la possibilit de proposer le service de divers fournisseurs pour un produit ou il ne pourra pas prtendre avoir une marge



Absolument..

Je trouve d'ailleurs assez surraliste ce dbat... et le procs et l'exigence qui en est sortie...




Il ne viendrait  l'ide de personne que Renault (_ou n'importe quel autre_), quand tu vas chez un concessionnaire acheter une voiture, commence par te dire :

"_Bien sr vous pouvez acheter une Renault.. Mais vous pourriez tout aussi bien aller acheter une Peugeot, une Mercedes, une Toyota, ou une GM.. D'ailleurs voici les avantages de ces autres marques.. Si malgr tout vous voulez toujours acheter une Renault, je serais heureux de vous faire voir ses points forts / faibles_"..


OU quand quand on va  la FNAC on te dise : "Vous devriez d'abord allez jeter un coup d'oeil chez Virgin"...

----------


## *alexandre*

tiens j'aurais du galement ajouter  "ne pas prtendre pouvoir avoir une marge" mais y adjoindre "en plus de faire de la pub aux concurrents on vous fourni le service qui vous permet de faire votre choix".

----------


## GanYoshi

> Il ne viendrait  l'ide de personne que Renault (_ou n'importe quel autre_), quand tu vas chez un concessionnaire acheter une voiture, commence par te dire :
> 
> "_Bien sr vous pouvez acheter une Renault.. Mais vous pourriez tout aussi bien aller acheter une Peugeot, une Mercedes, une Toyota, ou une GM.. D'ailleurs voici les avantages de ces autres marques.. Si malgr tout vous voulez toujours acheter une Renault, je serais heureux de vous faire voir ses points forts / faibles_"..
> 
> 
> OU quand quand on va  la FNAC on te dise : "Vous devriez d'abord allez jeter un coup d'oeil chez Virgin"...


Microsoft est un cas spcial puisqu'il est en situation de quasi-monopole, ce qui n'est pas le cas de Renault ou de la fnac. 
Si Microsoft n'tait pas en situation de monopole, il n'y aurait pas ce problme, d'ailleurs Apple et Linux n'ont pas ce problme puisqu'ils ne sont pas en situation de monopole.  ::D:

----------


## entreprise38

Certes, mais la mthode (utilise contre MS) est discutable : pourquoi diable ne pas faire un truc tout simple, mais alors simple : appliquer la loi ?
Il est tout de mme reconnu que MS pratique la vente lie, non ? Normalement cela devrait tre empch ? En rglant cette situation absolument dingue, on mettrait fin  l'origine du monopole de (du moins ce que l'on reproche ) MS.
Le coup du : "puisque vous tre en situation de monopole (sur IE), on vous oblige***  proposer des offres de la concurrence" est trs discutable, et surtout ne rgle ab-so-lu-ment pas le problme du monopole. C'est a qui m'embte. C'est du grand n'importe quoi.

* => enfin... on parle du ballot screen, mais pour l'instant il n'a toujours pas point le bout de son nez hein, Seven tant pourtant sorti  ::roll::

----------


## entreprise38

Il y a tout de mme quelque chose qui me choque dans l'affaire du ballot screen : sauf erreur de ma part (ce qui n'est pas impossible), on reproche bien  Microsoft d'abuser de sa position dominante, et tout particulirement pour WINDOWS, non ?

Le ballot screen ne concerne pas Windows, mais un des logiciels inclus dans Windows. Si l'on voulait s'attaquer au monopole, donc  Windows, le ballot screen devrait donc :

- soit proposer les diffrents Systmes d'exploitation

- soit un ballot screen pour chaque composant de Windows 
+--- IE qui fait de l'ombre  Firefox & co
+--- Wordpad et Bloc-notes qui font de l'ombre  Notepad2, UltraEdit (commercial hein, bah oui), et j'en passe
+--- Movie Maker, qui fait de l'ombre aux logiciels de montage vido
+--- WMP qui tue WinAmp, QuickTime, RealPlayer, etc
+--- Le dfragmenteur qui fait de l'ombre  O&O Defrag, etc
+--- Le firewall qui fait de l'ombre  tous les diteurs de firewalls
+--- Le support intgr des archives ZIP, qui tue Winzip, Winrar, etc
+--- L'explorateur Windows qui tue les navigateurs alternatifs (et l c'est LE truc de base, nan ?)
+--- Le bureau  distance qui tue VNC, Pc-Anywhere, etc
+--- Le bouton "Arrter" qui tue les petits logiciels qui font la mme chose (Xn'Stop, pleins de petits trucs dbiles...)
+--- Le systme de sauvegardes qui tue Norton Ghost, etc
+--- Le systme de gestion des disques qui tue Partiton Magic, Partiton Master, etc
+--- Paint qui tue les concurrents absolument minables
+--- Les gadgets qui tuent les solutions alternatives
+--- La visionneuse d'images qui tue (ou a tu !) l'excellent ACDSee
+--- Le mode "XP" qui va faire du mal  VMware, VirtualBox, etc
+--- La synthse vocale intgre qui tue la concurrence
+--- La gamme de fonds d'cran par dfaut, qui fait du tord aux artistes (pourquoi n'y a t-il pas mes crations ? Bhouuuu je suis inconnu et pauvre  cause de Crosoft. Ballot screen !)
+--- La calculatrice, le magntophone, la loupe, la gestion du son, ...

Vu comme a, le ballot screen n'a t-il pas l'air stupide ? En tout cas a ne l'est pas moins que de vouloir obliger le choix du navigateur Internet.
Soit on va au bout des choses, soit on arrte d'emm***** les gens avec cette idiotie qui n'intresse que les geeks dj sous leur navigateur chri FailleurFox  ::?: 

Le problme serait que les gens ne connaissent mme pas les navigateurs concurrents ? Mais bon sang, ce n'est PAS  Microsoft  faire de la pub pour Mozilla & co, que ces derniers se bougent un peu et commencent  mettre des sous dans un bugdet comm' au lieu de dire "nan nous on fait pas de pub mais c'est la faute  Crosoft si on ne nous connait pas" !
Lamentable.

Et puis mince, si on achte Windows c'est pour Windows, non ? Et Windows c'*est* un noyau + plein de modules et logiciels, voil tout. Comme les distros Linux et MacOs qui pour la plupart imposent un choix plus que limit d'applis par dfaut. Ubuntu installe quoi par dfaut ? Hoo Firefox, et sans mme demander l'avis de l'utilisateur. Bravo, non mais bravo, et a se permet de critiquer Crosoft.

Pour finir : la vente lie, on a dj des lois pour interdire a. Suffit de les faire respecter (plus facile  dire qu' faire, surtout quand la justice ne s'y intresse pas). C'est l qu'est le vritable combat : faire respecter les lois senses nous protger, lois toujours pas en application (ou trop peu).

----------


## GanYoshi

> Et puis mince, si on achte Windows c'est pour Windows, non ? Et Windows c'*est* un noyau + plein de modules et logiciels, voil tout. Comme les distros Linux et MacOs qui pour la plupart imposent un choix plus que limit d'applis par dfaut. Ubuntu installe quoi par dfaut ? Hoo Firefox, et sans mme demander l'avis de l'utilisateur. Bravo, non mais bravo, et a se permet de critiquer Crosoft.


Microsoft est un cas spcial puisqu'il est en situation de quasi-monopole, ce qui n'est pas le cas de Ubuntu.
Si Microsoft n'tait pas en situation de monopole, il n'y aurait pas ce problme, d'ailleurs Ubuntu n'a pas ce problme puisqu'il n'est pas en situation de monopole.  ::D: 

Donc non, si on achte Windows c'est pas parce qu'on veut Windows, c'est parce qu'on a pas le choix. 




> Pour finir : la vente lie, on a dj des lois pour interdire a. Suffit de les faire respecter (plus facile  dire qu' faire, surtout quand la justice ne s'y intresse pas). C'est l qu'est le vritable combat : faire respecter les lois senses nous protger, lois toujours pas en application (ou trop peu).


Je suis d'accord  ::D:

----------


## nirgal76

> c'est vrai que les mecs qui inventent et fabriquent ton tel portable et ta console sont tous des mecs de ton age


Oh mais , je ne suis pas beaucoup plus jeune que toi, simplement, je vis avec mon temps  :;):  (meme si je n'ai jamais possd de console, exception faite de la console pong orange, il y a de a une bonne trentaine d'anne).
Etre consultant (notamment) en "ergonomie" et dfendre la ligne de commande...la retraite approche papy...

----------


## *alexandre*

en fait pour plaire  tout le monde windows devrait s'installer comme une LFS  partir de disquette ... ::mouarf::  (vieux souvenirs d'tudiant)

Pour ceux qui sont un peu jeune pour comprendre http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/  ::ccool::

----------


## smyley

> Microsoft est un cas spcial puisqu'il est en situation de quasi-monopole, ce qui n'est pas le cas de Ubuntu.
> Si Microsoft n'tait pas en situation de monopole, il n'y aurait pas ce problme, d'ailleurs Ubuntu n'a pas ce problme puisqu'il n'est pas en situation de monopole.


Et suivant cette logique, qu'est-ce qui empche d'avoir la liste non exhaustive de entreprise38 ? (le firewall, defragmenteur, lecteur vido, etc etc ...)





> Donc non, si on achte Windows c'est pas parce qu'on veut Windows, c'est parce qu'on a pas le choix.


Et a recommence ...

----------


## monwarez

La commission europenne n' est pas du mme avis que la plupart des utilisateurs (PC):
Windows est souvent critiqu de part le fait qu'il n' installe pas assez de logiciel tiers ( ce qui est vrai ) compar  un mac, qui lui a beaucoup de logiciel "maison" ( corrigez moi si je me trompe).
Dommage que l' offre windows 7E ( sans navigateur ) ne ft pas accepte ,
car  l' tat actuel des choses est la seule solution pour empcher l' abus de position dominante pour favoriser internet explorer

----------


## entreprise38

Je croyais que l'abus de position dominante favorisait Windows, et non juste IE. M'aurait-on menti ?
Une fois de plus : il y a des lois pour a, crnodidiou, qu'on lutte pour qu'elle soient appliques plutt que de lutter pour avoir apparatre des textes & dcisions qui -de toute faon- ne seront pas appliqus*, sinon dtourns**.

* => le ballot-screen ne semble toujours pas en application.
** => autrefois on accusait MS d'abus de position dominante pour imposer Windows. Aujourd'hui, plutt que d'appliquer les textes de loi senss lutter contre cela, on revoit nos objectifs  la baisse et on ne s'attaque qu' un seul de ses composants. Youpi banane.
Que diriez-vous du jugement d'un braqueur de banque arrt, on le condamne  20 ans de prison, lui dit "nannn d'toute faon je les ferai pas", en rponse on lui propose de ne faire que 6 mois de travail d'intrt gnral ? Le pire tant qu'il ne les fera mme pas  ::mrgreen::  (indice : le braqueur s'appelle Bilou).

Quant  la possible version "E", on sait trs bien comment a se serait pass 
=> le mme destin tragique que XP version "N" (ou un truc du genre, peut tre mme avec Vista, sais plus), vous savez celle dpourvue de Windows Media Player, ce big-flop que personne n'a achet, peut tre car vendu au mme prix que la version complte ? _Oui bon d'accord, on a bien rigol en voyant les deux ou trois clampins chercher de l'aide sur le forum pour savoir comment installer WMP sur leur version N ^^._

----------


## RTN14

Ce que je me demande aussi, c'est que ce passera-t'il quand Microsoft ne sera plus en position de quasi-monopole? A force de lui interdir des programmes, on va ser retrouver avec in windows long a configurer et a installer pour au final ne pas pouvoir en faire grand chose avant d'installer depuis tout les logiciels interdit dans l'installe. Bref, les gens choisirons Linux, Mac,... et on aura alors une vraie concurance... Ou pas!
Les parts de marchers seront peut-tre mieux rparties. Mais la concurance n'aura rien de loyale, Microsoft essayera de vendre des windows allgs en programmes face  des Moc OS ou Linux bien remplis. Et si MS essaye de remettre un IE ou WMP dans l'installe, ses concurants iront vite voirent la commission!

Et ce dont j'ai peur, c'est qu'en serat-il de l'utilisateur? Si FF est si bien pouss dans son dveloppement actuellement, c'est pour pouvoir concurancer IE car ils sont obligs de faire bien mieux! Et qui y gagne, l'utilisateur lambda qui a chaque nouvelle version a un navigateur (quel qu'il soit) de plus en plus performant. Mais cette competition existera encore t'elle dans quelque annes, quand la rpartition sera favorable  tous ou bien les diteurs vont commencer  se reposer sur leurs lauriers (juridiquement assurs)?

PS: Les derniers championnats d'athltisme ont encore prouv la domination d'Hussein Bolt au sprint. Va t'on lui demander de courir pieds nus car il abuse de sa position dominante?

----------


## RTN14

> Le ballot screen ne concerne pas Windows, mais un des logiciels inclus dans Windows. Si l'on voulait s'attaquer au monopole, donc  Windows, le ballot screen devrait donc :
> 
> - soit proposer les diffrents Systmes d'exploitation


Ce serait marrant!

Bienvenu dans l'installation de Windows. Que voulez-vous faire?
-Installer Windows
-Installer (K)(X)(ED)Ubuntu
-Installer Fedora
-Installer Mac OSX
-Autres, veuillez prsiser :

----------


## ILP

C'est bizarre, je viens d'installer mon Windows 7 Pro OEM que je viens de recevoir, et je n'ai pas vu l'ombre d'un ballot screen... Internet Explorer 8 est install par dfaut. Est-ce que j'ai rat un virage  :8O:  ?

----------


## Lyche

> C'est bizarre, je viens d'installer mon Windows 7 Pro OEM que je viens de recevoir, et je n'ai pas vu l'ombre d'un ballot screen... Internet Explorer 8 est install par dfaut. Est-ce que j'ai rat un virage  ?


c'est peut-tre pas encore en place tant donn que le procs n'est pas fini (ou alors j'ai rat un chapitre ce qui n'est pas improbable!)

----------


## deadalnix

> Ce que je me demande aussi, c'est que ce passera-t'il quand Microsoft ne sera plus en position de quasi-monopole? A force de lui interdir des programmes, on va ser retrouver avec in windows long a configurer et a installer pour au final ne pas pouvoir en faire grand chose avant d'installer depuis tout les logiciels interdit dans l'installe. Bref, les gens choisirons Linux, Mac,... et on aura alors une vraie concurance... Ou pas!


Il n'y a pas de ou pas ! Puisque s'il ne sont plus en position de monopole, il n'y a plus lieu de faire des condamnation pour abus de position dominante et ils seront de nouveau libre de faire ce qui leur chante.

----------


## RTN14

Mais quel est la limte? Attendre qu'il soit 2e?

----------


## deadalnix

> Mais quel est la limte? Attendre qu'il soit 2e?


Je sais pas bien  ::D: 

Ceci dit, faudrait s'attaquer une bonne foi pour toute  la vente lie et condamner tout ce petit monde a une amende record, afind e repatir sur des bases saines, sans ballot screen  :;):

----------


## Skyounet

> Je sais pas bien 
> 
> Ceci dit, faudrait s'attaquer une bonne foi pour toute  la vente lie et condamner tout ce petit monde a une amende record, afind e repatir sur des bases saines, sans ballot screen


Et sans vente lie a marcherait comment au magasin ? Tonton Jeannot veut un PC qui marche tout de suite, il va donc  la FNAC et l a marche comment ? On lui propose Windows ou Linux ?

Il peut repartir de suite avec sa machine ? La FNAC possde un stock de machine Windows et Linux pour chaque modle ? Si je choisis Linux je peux galement choisir la distribution ? Si oui, la FNAC possde galement des modles avec chaque distrib ? Si non, comment la FNAC va choisir quelle distribution vendre ? C'est la FNAC qui choisit ou les constructeurs ?

Si tu as des problmes avec ton Linux tu vas o ? Tu vas voir les techos de chez La FNAC qui sont  peine form  Windows ?

Cette solution n'est pas viable. Mon oncle quand il achte un PC, il veut rentrer chez lui, l'allumer et que a fonctionne, il veut pas se prendre la tte !

----------


## deadalnix

> Et sans vente lie a marcherait comment au magasin ? Tonton Jeannot veut un PC qui marche tout de suite, il va donc  la FNAC et l a marche comment ? On lui propose Windows ou Linux ?
> 
> Il peut repartir de suite avec sa machine ? La FNAC possde un stock de machine Windows et Linux pour chaque modle ? Si je choisis Linux je peux galement choisir la distribution ? Si oui, la FNAC possde galement des modles avec chaque distrib ? Si non, comment la FNAC va choisir quelle distribution vendre ? C'est la FNAC qui choisit ou les constructeurs ?
> 
> Si tu as des problmes avec ton Linux tu vas o ? Tu vas voir les techos de chez La FNAC qui sont  peine form  Windows ?
> 
> Cette solution n'est pas viable. Mon oncle quand il achte un PC, il veut rentrer chez lui, l'allumer et que a fonctionne, il veut pas se prendre la tte !


Mais n'importe quoi, ce qui est interdit (15ime) ce n'est pas de vendre uen ordi prsintall, c'est de vendre un ordi obligatoirement prinstall.

Ce qui veux dire que dans la magasin, il y a des ordis prsinstall avec n'importe quel systme (a priori windows donc). Ce systme n'est pas activ.

Si tu paye ton OS, le vendeur te fournis la clef sur un papier et tu la rentre au premier dmarrage. Sinon, tu te dbrouilles avec ta machine comme un grand.

----------


## Skyounet

Il existe bien des procdures de remboursement c'est quoi le problme alors ?

----------


## Deadpool

> Il existe bien des procdures de remboursement c'est quoi le problme alors ?


Heu Skyounet, tu as dj test les procdures de remboursement quand tu tais encore en France?

Non parce que c'est pas vraiment a.

Voir le sujet ouvert par om  ce propos.

----------


## entreprise38

Le soucis c'est que primo la procdure de remboursement est un vritable parcours du combattant, secondo on ne devrait mme pas avoir  sombrer dans une procdure de remboursement vu que la loi interdit d'associer (de force) un service  un bien, il devrait donc tre possible d'acheter un ordinateur sans Windows, plutt que d'acheter l'ordinateur + Windows et seulement ensuite de passer normment de temps pour essayer de se faire rembourser un service (OS) dont le prix n'est mme pas affich :/

Tiens d'ailleurs oui, il y a aussi ce point de la loi qui est encore bafou : pourquoi ne voit-on toujours pas le dtail du prix du bundle PC + Windows + logiciels tiers ? 
Quant  ces logiciels tiers justement, bah essayez de vous les faire rembourser, hihi, y'a pas moyen. Rsultat,  chaque achat de PC je me retrouve avec un NTI Record Now, Nero Burning Rom, Sonic Record Now, un truc pour faire du montage vido (qui ne fonctionne mme pas ^^, le support n'ayant mme pas su m'aider), logiciels dont je ne me sert PAS et que je ne veux PAS. 

Alors ne disons surtout pas que le remboursement existe, que des lois existent, car elles ne sont tout simplement pas appliques. Quant un malheureux pcore tente de faire valoir ses droits, il se heurte  un mur en bton, il se casse les dents.
Ce sera exactement la mme chose pour ce qui est du ballot-screen : un magnifique foutage de gueule, avec un gant qui nous nargue en nous disant "nananre, je fais c'que j'veux d'abord, nananre".

Cette dimension est un scandale.

----------


## deadalnix

> Il existe bien des procdures de remboursement c'est quoi le problme alors ?


Le genre de procdure qui te coute deux fois le prix du remboursement en frai divers ou une vraie procdure de remboursement ?

----------


## Skyounet

> Heu Skyounet, tu as dj test les procdures de remboursement quand tu tais encore en France?
> 
> Non parce que c'est pas vraiment a.
> 
> Voir le sujet ouvert par om  ce propos.


Ok. Il est vrai que je n'ai jamais cherch  me faire rembourser une licence Windows pour un portable (parce que pour les PCs fixes le gars qui veut vraiment un PC sans Windows il le monte soi mme), malgr le fait que je n'utilise jamais la licence vendue avec la machine, j'ai toujours rinstall une licence  moi.

----------


## deadalnix

Comme quoi il n'y a pas que les linuxiens de laiss  :;): 

Pensons aussi  tous les utilisateurs  qui on a refourgu vista de force alors qu'ils auraient prfrs XP.

Qui plus est, on voit que quand microsoft sens son monopole faiblir (c'est le cas rcemment, en grande partie  cause de vista) il sort de bons produits (windows 7 est probablement l'un des meilleurs windows que microsoft ai fait).

Bref, c'est comme la poste, on a tous  y gagner.

----------


## cs_ntd

Oulala...

Ca devient n'importe quoi tout a...

Un fabriquant vous propose du materiel, avec dedans un OS pour pouvoir utiliser le materiel...

Et ? C'est partout pareil... Dell propose ses PC avec windows (encore que Dell soit un mauvais exemple, j'ai entendu qu'ils proposais des PC avec Linux dessus...). Quand vous achetez votre voiture (mettons une Peugeot), ya peux de chance que vous ayez des pneus Peugeot (mais Michelin, Dunlop, on n'importe quelle marque avec laquelle Peugeot est en partenariat). SCANDALE ! Vente force ! patati patata ! et pourtant, une voiture a roule difficielement sans pneu...

Et vous pensez peut-tre que Peugeot fabrique tous les lments de sa voiture ?

C'est pareil en informatique : un fabriquant de matos fait appel a un fabriquant d'OS pour que son matos puisse fonctionner... Aprs, que a soit TOUJOURS Microsoft, certe, a peut poser problme, mais je dirais que c'est plus aux autres systmes de s'imposer... (et aux utilisateurs lamba de s'ouvrir un peu aussi...).

Et si vous tes pas content, vous avez qu'a monter votre propre PC (et mme les netbook a peut se faire, allez, c'est parti).


Quand au ballot-screen... c'est pitoyable... On reproche a un fabriquant d'utiliser ses propres produits... *_*
On a qu'a enlever l'Explorateur par dfaut, et proposer Konqueror aussi pourquoi pas ? et puis enlever Notepad, et proposer Kwrite  :8-): 
Et puis a la fin, (et pour pas qu'il y est des problmes "d'ordre d'apparition", on finit avec un noyau windows, et une UI en ligne de commande, avec son interface graphique a tlcharger, le tout en ligne de commande.

Youpi  ::): 

Mais il reste un problme. Non seulement Dell impose du materiel non-Dell , mais en plus il nous fournit un BIOS Dell !

OK, j'exagre un ptit peu  ::):  mais tout a pour dire que je prfre avoir un Dell avec Windows pr-installer, installer ensuite LINUX, et mettre Mozilla  ::mrgreen:: 

Tout a pour dire que ya rien de choquant  ce qu'un fabriquant d'ordi propose d'office un et un seul OS, et que cet OS propose d'office son propre browser...

----------


## goomazio

Dsol mais tout a a dj t dit. Et le problme ce n'est pas le fait qu'on nous vende un produit complet, utilisable directement. C'est que si on dsire acheter une seule partie du produit complet (ce qui ne doit pas tre trs compliqu pour le vendeur ou le fabricant dans le cas du pc + os) c'est le parcours du combattant, et ce parce que a fait partie de leur stratgie marketing d'unir l'os au pc.

Je suis d'accord que le gars qui va  la boulangerie acheter un seul raisin, il risque de se faire remballer. Mais ici, la demande du client n'est pas aussi stupide que a. Il dsire simplement pouvoir acheter un pain sans raisins  ::mouarf:: 

Et il y a un autre problme qui est que d'autres constructeurs qui aimeraient que des gens utilisent leur produit, soient freins par le fait que la majorit des gens,  cause de cette stratgie marketing dont je parle plus haut, ne pensent mme pas  essayer un nouveau produit ou pire ne savent pas que a existe.


Donc, a devient un problme uniquement quand on se dit que la partie du produit qu'on n'utilisera pas va tre gaspille. Ou, si cette partie qu'on n'utilisera pas c'est le navigateur internet par exemple, a devient un problme quand on essaye de faire son navigateur internet mais que personne l'essaye (alors qu'il est peut-tre mieux).

Et dans les deux cas je comprends que pratiquement personne ne se sente concern  ::aie::  Ce qui n'en fait pas moins un problme pour les autres.






> Quand vous achetez votre voiture (mettons une Peugeot), ya peux de chance que vous ayez des pneus Peugeot (mais Michelin, Dunlop, on n'importe quelle marque avec laquelle Peugeot est en partenariat). SCANDALE ! Vente force ! patati patata ! et pourtant, une voiture a roule difficielement sans pneu...


Si Peugeot vendait des pneus Dunlop, et que ces derniers taient en fait les seuls pneus fabriqus par des enfants esclaves (donc il y aurait une raison  ne pas choisir ces pneus), est-ce qu'on trouverait a idiot de vouloir des pneus Michelin avec sa peugeot ?

----------


## GanYoshi

> Je suis d'accord que le gars qui va  la boulangerie acheter un seul raisin, il risque de se faire remballer. Mais ici, la demande du client n'est pas aussi stupide que a. Il dsire simplement pouvoir acheter un pain sans raisins


A ma guise, a ma guiiiise, a ma guiiiiiiiiise.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Et il y a un autre problme qui est que d'autres constructeurs qui aimeraient que des gens utilisent leur produit, soient freins par le fait que la majorit des gens,  cause de cette stratgie marketing dont je parle plus haut, ne pensent mme pas  essayer un nouveau produit ou pire ne savent pas que a existe.


Et si je veux un iPhone SANS l'AppleStore mais avec des produits concurrents ?  :;): 

Mais, l comme par hasard, on n'en parle pas ! Evidemment, Apple c'est des gentils et Microsoft des mchants !  ::roll::

----------


## SirDarken

Acheter un PC sans OS : on le monte soit mme ou bien on vas chez un monteur.

Acheter un PC cl en main pour tonton Grard : Carrefour,Auchan,Dell ect.

Moi le problme je le voie nul part, on peut faire tout ce qu'on veux.

On parle de vente li ou bien d'obligation d'utiliser tel logiciel, mais avez-vous demander justement  notre tonton Grard si ca le gnais lui ?
Car bon Grard il a pas un couteau sous la gorge, cependant par facilit il ce laisse conseill par le vendeur/amis.

Donc pour le lambda 2 possibilites:
-1 Il faut une formation ou bien il passe 3 ans a enfin russir  aller sur Internet (il paye donc 36*30 son abonnement c'est plus cher que Windows 7)
-2 Il achte du li qui marche le jour mme.
Chercher pas plus loin c'est le 2 qui sera choisie, et pour ceux qui si connaissent bah les solutions existents.

Pour moi y'as pas de problmes,et globalement je voie pas pourquoi forc Grard  prendre Linux ou autre, pour juste que de la lumiere apparaisse quand il coute un CD, windows le fait deja bien sans que je passe 8heures au tel avec.

Concentrez-vous sur de vrais soucis, comme l'emploi, les salaires bas, la faim dans le monde.

----------


## smyley

Vous allez recommencer un dbat de 30 pages qui a d'ailleurs dj t fait avec les mmes arguments ?

----------


## cs_ntd

::yaisse:: 




 ::dehors:: 





.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Microsoft accepte de changer l'ordre de son "ballot screen"*
*A la demande d'Opera, la liste ne sera plus classe par ordre alphabtique mais de manire alatoire*


Selon Bloomberg, Microsoft serait sur le point d'accder  la demande de son concurrent norvgien, Opera, concernant le "ballot screen" demand par la Bruxelles.

Pour mmoire, le "ballot screen" vise  proposer  l'utilisateur, au moment de l'installation de Windows, de choisir le navigateur par dfaut de son choix.

L'ordre des navigateurs proposs  Internet Explorer, Firefox, Safari, Chrome et Opera  posait problme  la socit norvgienne. Jusqu'ici, la liste devait tre prsente suivant l'ordre alphabtique. Opera tait donc le dernier navigateur propos.

Microsoft vient donc d'accepter de modifier son "ballot screen" qui sera  prsent class selon un ordre alatoire.

Ni Microsoft, ni Opera n'ont encore confirm l'information de Bloomberg.

Le dnouement de cette affaire de "vente lie" devrait intervenir le 15 Dcembre prochain. Elle avait commenc, pour Microsoft, en 1996.


Et vous ? :

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que l'ordre de prsentation des navigateurs puisse influencer le choix de l'utilisateur "lambda" ?

----------


## Lyche

> Pensez-vous que l'ordre de prsentation des navigateurs puisse influencer le choix de l'utilisateur "lambda" ?


Bof, c'est une fausse solution  faux problme. La vente lie passe bien au second plan dans cette "guguerre" stupide et inutile. Si les navigateurs veulent avoir une chance, qu'ils fassent plus de pub et explique pourquoi il est mieux d'utiliser leur browser plutt qu'un autre. Dnoncer la russite d'un autre c'est avouer qu'on a pas su faire mieux. Demander rparation parce qu'un autre a t plus intelligent/malin/dou (mettre le mot qu'on veux) c'est une aberration pour moi. MS a fait ce que tout entreprise aurait fait. Placer ses produits l ou il fallait, quand il fallait. (je ne dis pas qu'ils sont parfait hein, je dis juste qu'ils ont t plus malins que les FF, Opra et consort). Maintenant qu'ils voient une "possible" faille dans l'armure du chevalier MS, ils s'y engouffrent. C'est la porte ouverte  tout cette histoire. On pourrait se retrouver dans le mme cas chez Mac. Ils utilisent leur matriel pour leurs machine. Pourquoi un nVidia n'irai pas porter plainte pour qu'un Mac puisse intgrer une CG nVidia? Pourquoi AMD n'irai pas faire pareil pour leur P? Une entreprise russit, on passe par la justice pour la faire couler, je trouve a vil bas et mesquin. C'est un cruel manque d'imagination et d'ambition.

----------


## RTN14

Est-ce que certains vont se plaindre si l'algorithme du choix alatoire leur semble les dsavantager?

----------


## vintz72

> Est-ce que certains vont se plaindre si l'algorithme du choix alatoire leur semble les dsavantager?


Sans doute...

Et sur Mac, le ballot screen, c'est pour quand ? (Opera, Chrome, Firefox, voire Camino, iCab, Omniweb en plus de Safari)

----------


## GanYoshi

> Sans doute...
> 
> Et sur Mac, le ballot screen, c'est pour quand ? (Opera, Chrome, Firefox, voire Camino, iCab, Omniweb en plus de Safari)


Pour la dixime fois, quand Apple sera en position de quasi monopole...

(PS : chrome n'est pas sous mac)

----------


## Lyche

> Pour la dixime fois, quand Apple sera en position de quasi monopole...
> 
> (PS : chrome n'est pas sous mac)


C'est le principe de "je crache sur celui qui est meilleur  que moi". Je dis pas que c'est mauvais pour la concurrence, mais je trouve, dans l'esprit que c'est une mauvaise chose parce que a donne la possibilit  certains d'arriver au mme niveau que d'autres sans se fouler la cheville.

----------


## RTN14

> (PS : chrome n'est pas sous mac)


Si, mais c'est toujours une beta!
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d80...-marche-2-ans/

----------


## GanYoshi

> C'est le principe de "je crache sur celui qui est meilleur  que moi". Je dis pas que c'est mauvais pour la concurrence, mais je trouve, dans l'esprit que c'est une mauvaise chose parce que a donne la possibilit  certains d'arriver au mme niveau que d'autres sans se fouler la cheville.


En fait les rgles antitrust ne sanctionne pas le fait d'tre le meilleur ou pas, ni mme d'tre en monopole, elle sanctionne juste les abus de positions dominantes. 




> Si, mais c'est toujours une beta!
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d80...-marche-2-ans/


Il n'existe donc pas encore.  ::D:

----------


## Lyche

> En fait les rgles antitrust ne sanctionne pas le fait d'tre le meilleur ou pas, ni mme d'tre en monopole, elle sanctionne juste les abus de positions dominantes.


En gros, on impose  ceux qui on russit de ne pas exploiter le filon qu'ils ont trouv. Tu partagerais ta mine d'or avec tes concurents toi?
Je sais que c'est pour "le bien du consommateur". Mais imposer  une entreprise de proposer les produits de ses concurents c'est aberrant. a facilite le travail des autres et c'est anti concurrentiel. Dans un monde ou on prne la concurrence, il faut qu'elle se fasse par la recherche, par la proposition de nouvelles ides. Si une entreprise domine, c'est que a stratgie a t meilleure. Lui demander de se plier aux autres entreprises qui n'ont pas russit aussi bien c'est pas meilleure pour la concurrence. "Pourquoi je me prendrais la tte  faire mieux, alors celui qui domine le march vas se faire taper sur les doigts pour que je puisse m'y introduire". On en arrive  faire en sorte que certaines entreprises proposent des services de moins bonne qualit, et donc ne trouvent pas leur place, se retrouvent sur le devant de la scne sans sortir les pieds de leurs chaussons.
a me tue... On ne rcompense plus l'aboutissement d'un travail, on bride celui qui  le plus bosser pour permettre aux autres de se faire connatre..
C'est une logique qui se dfend, mais qui n'est pas la mienne.

Mon exemple n'est pas pour Microsoft, la majorit d'entre vous critiquent la "qualit" du service propos par MS. Il faut prendre ce texte au sens gnrale du terme. On l'applique  Microsoft, mais il y a d'autres entreprises en situation de monopole  :;):

----------


## FaridM

Je trouve aussi pas normal qu'on oblige Microsoft  proposer les navigateurs concurrent, c'est son systme d'exploitation, pourquoi il ne devrait pas fournir que son navigateur web?
Et si moi je crer un navigateur, j'ai le droit de demander  Microsoft de la placer  cot de IE, FF, Opera, Chrome...??

----------


## gwinyam

Dans la mme catgorie que le choix du navigateur, dans ce cas, Windows devrait aussi demander si on veut Winamp ou VLC en alternative  Windows Media pour les lecteurs multimdias, ou encore si on veut installer Thunderbird  la place de Outlook Express.

Et dans ce cas, pourquoi ne pas emmerder Ubuntu (par exemple), qui impose Konqueror et Totem par dfaut?

Je vais peut-tre en choquer, mais pour moi, dj c'est cool que Microsoft ait accept de mettre ce Ballot Screen, perso, je l'aurais pas fait. Je trouve a tellement ridicule.

----------


## _skip

> Dans la mme catgorie que le choix du navigateur, dans ce cas, Windows devrait aussi demander si on veut Winamp ou VLC en alternative  Windows Media pour les lecteurs multimdias, ou encore si on veut installer Thunderbird  la place de Outlook Express.


Ben si on voulait aller jusqu'au bout de ce raisonnement, ou plutt simplement consquent, c'est  a qu'on devrait arriver.

Cette *pauvre* commission, elle fait souci quand mme.  ::aie:: 

Par contre si microsoft doit livrer des navigateurs concurrents dans windows, quelles obligations de support a leur donne quant aux garanties  fournir de ceux-ci? Mise  jour, bugfix et a?

----------


## Fred3d

... il manque plus qu'une case "installer tous" pour installer tous les principaux navigateurs et a sera cool (je dis ca pour ceux qui doivent tester les sites qu'ils crent sur les principaux navigateurs) mais sinon aprs a je vois pas trop ce qu'on pourrait demander de plus  Microsoft ...

... pour les utilisateurs nophytes de toutes les faons je ne suis pas certain que lorsqu'ils cliquent sur opra ou sur safari ils vont s'attendre  tomber sur un navigateur web mme si c'est indiqu (non je ne parle pas pour mon voisin d' ct ... quoi que lol)...

----------


## goomazio

Il faudrait tout simplement que ce soit des gens aimables et respectueux qui s'occupent du business.

 ::dehors::

----------


## Lyche

> Il faudrait tout simplement que ce soit des gens aimables et respectueux qui s'occupent du business. Et pas des requins avide de ce qu'on est cens chercher quand on ne recherche que ce qui est le plus recherch.


Sauf que l'argent appel l'argent, plus on en a, plus on en veux, et plus on veux de choses, moins on devient cens et rglo pour atteindre ses buts.

----------


## goomazio

A mon avis ce dbat est trop li au systme conomique et donc, est trop compliqu pour moi. Si je devais choisir comment traiter la plainte, j'hsiterais entre tout reprendre depuis le dbut et obliger la propagation d'un ballot screen...

Depuis le dbut je veux dire : pourquoi l'argent ? (c'est l le dbut du problme non ?) 

Allez maintenant je sors...

----------


## GanYoshi

> En gros, on impose  ceux qui on russit de ne pas exploiter le filon qu'ils ont trouv. Tu partagerais ta mine d'or avec tes concurents toi?
> Je sais que c'est pour "le bien du consommateur". Mais imposer  une entreprise de proposer les produits de ses concurents c'est aberrant. a facilite le travail des autres et c'est anti concurrentiel. Dans un monde ou on prne la concurrence, il faut qu'elle se fasse par la recherche, par la proposition de nouvelles ides. Si une entreprise domine, c'est que a stratgie a t meilleure. Lui demander de se plier aux autres entreprises qui n'ont pas russit aussi bien c'est pas meilleure pour la concurrence. "Pourquoi je me prendrais la tte  faire mieux, alors celui qui domine le march vas se faire taper sur les doigts pour que je puisse m'y introduire". On en arrive  faire en sorte que certaines entreprises proposent des services de moins bonne qualit, et donc ne trouvent pas leur place, se retrouvent sur le devant de la scne sans sortir les pieds de leurs chaussons.
> a me tue... On ne rcompense plus l'aboutissement d'un travail, on bride celui qui  le plus bosser pour permettre aux autres de se faire connatre..
> C'est une logique qui se dfend, mais qui n'est pas la mienne.
> 
> Mon exemple n'est pas pour Microsoft, la majorit d'entre vous critiquent la "qualit" du service propos par MS. Il faut prendre ce texte au sens gnrale du terme. On l'applique  Microsoft, mais il y a d'autres entreprises en situation de monopole


Je suis compltement d'accord avec toi. 
Sauf que la majorit des utilisateur n'utilisent pas IE parce qu'il est performant, mais parce qu'il est livr avec l'OS. 
Et donc c'est pas le travail sur le navigateur qui est rcompens, mais le travail sur l'OS. 
L'UE ne nie pas que microsoft a fait du bon travail sur son OS, c'est juste qu'elle ne veux pas que Microsoft se serve de ce succs pour imposer ses autres produits (IE, Windows Media player) au consommateur  ::ccool:: 





> Et dans ce cas, pourquoi ne pas emmerder Ubuntu (par exemple), qui impose Konqueror et Totem par dfaut?


Pour la onzime fois, Ubuntu n'est pas en situation de monopole... 
Je comprend pas les mecs qui postent sans lire les ractions prcdentes...

----------


## stardeath

> pour imposer ses autres produits (IE, Windows Media player) au consommateur


donc on nous emmerde parce qu'on va avoir un ballot screen pour ie mais pas wmp? et donc non plus pour bloc-notes, wordpad, paint, explorer, calc, sticky notes ... c'est pas un peu du foutage de gueule? il me semble qu'il y a surement plus de concurrents de notepad que de concurrents de ie :rolleyes:





> Pour la onzime fois, Ubuntu n'est pas en situation de monopole... 
> Je comprend pas les mecs qui postent sans lire les ractions prcdentes...


si c'est vraiment pour le libre choix des gens que le ballot screen a t impos, il serait logique qu'il soit impos  tous les systmes d'exploitation, pas seulement celui qui a l'air de plus dranger opra software ...

----------


## GanYoshi

> donc on nous emmerde parce qu'on va avoir un ballot screen pour ie mais pas wmp? et donc non plus pour bloc-notes, wordpad, paint, explorer, calc, sticky notes ... c'est pas un peu du foutage de gueule? il me semble qu'il y a surement plus de concurrents de notepad que de concurrents de ie :rolleyes:


Ils n'ont pas encore porter plainte  ::ccool:: .
T'es emmerd un peu facilement je trouve, pour l'instant il n'y a mme pas encore de ballot screen... 
Et un clic pour choisir ton navigateur tu trouve a emmerdant ? 
Vraiment je ne comprend pas. 




> si c'est vraiment pour le libre choix des gens que le ballot screen a t impos, il serait logique qu'il soit impos  tous les systmes d'exploitation, pas seulement celui qui a l'air de plus dranger opra software ...


Il est logique que la loi antitrust ne s'applique qu'a ceux qui sont en situation de monopole, ou quasi-monopole.   ::D:

----------


## goomazio

> Il est logique que la loi antitrust ne s'applique qu'a ceux qui sont en situation de monopole, ou quasi-monopole.


+12  ::mrgreen::

----------


## stardeath

> Ils n'ont pas encore porter plainte .
> T'es emmerd un peu facilement je trouve, pour l'instant il n'y a mme pas encore de ballot screen... 
> Et un clic pour choisir ton navigateur tu trouve a emmerdant ? 
> Vraiment je ne comprend pas.


bah je trouve a dbile dsol, firefox a russi  s'imposer, non? opra n'a qu' se remettre en question si leur navigateur ne dcolle pas, firefox s'est impos grce  la qualit de son navigateur, opra ne fait que 5% qu'il arrte de chialer et qu'il se concentre  faire quelque chose de plus attirant ...





> Il est logique que la loi antitrust ne s'applique qu'a ceux qui sont en situation de monopole, ou quasi-monopole.


ce qui donne que cette affaire ne concerne en aucun cas les utilisateurs (puisque si ils ont t capable de mettre firefox, ils ont surement t capable de tester opra, et vu ses parts, opra n'est dcidment pas un bon navigateur pour ces gens l :siffle ::): , c'est qu'une histoire de gros sous, nous, on peut se tailler notre considration en biseau et se la mettre derrire l'oreille pour plus tard.

donc pour a oui cliquer sur un truc qui s'imposera  moi a m'emmerde.
surtout que je me vois dj avec mon tlphone  la main expliquer  la voisine le pourquoi de ce message qui d'ailleurs je me demande toujours dans quelle mesure a nous affectera.
ce n'est certes qu'un mirage pour l'instant, mais  part l'imposer suite  une mise  jour, je vois mal comment appliquer ce ballot screen.

----------


## Lyche

> bah je trouve a dbile dsol, firefox a russi  s'imposer, non? opra n'a qu' se remettre en question si leur navigateur ne dcolle pas, firefox s'est impos grce  la qualit de son navigateur, opra ne fait que 5% qu'il arrte de chialer et qu'il se concentre  faire quelque chose de plus attirant ...


Pourquoi ils se fatiguerais, puisqu'il leur suffi de porter plainte pour se retrouver propulser par dfaut sous windows quelque soit la qualit de l'appli  ::roll::

----------


## MrEagle

> si c'est vraiment pour le libre choix des gens que le ballot screen a t impos, il serait logique qu'il soit impos  tous les systmes d'exploitation, pas seulement celui qui a l'air de plus dranger opra software ...


Je trouve que tu marque un bon point.  Une grande majorit des OS avec interface graphique sont livr avec des navigateur web.  Si Microsoft n'a pas le droit, il serait anti-concurentiel que les autres aie le droit... non?

Je suis ni pour ni contre cette ide, mais je crois que les mme rgles doivent tre appliqu pour tous.  Il ne devrais pas y avoir deux poids deux mesures.

----------


## GanYoshi

> bah je trouve a dbile dsol, firefox a russi  s'imposer, non? opra n'a qu' se remettre en question si leur navigateur ne dcolle pas, firefox s'est impos grce  la qualit de son navigateur, opra ne fait que 5% qu'il arrte de chialer et qu'il se concentre  faire quelque chose de plus attirant ...


Non, 30 % de part de march pour firefox contre 60 % pour IE, c'est pas ce que j'appelle s'imposer.




> donc pour a oui cliquer sur un truc qui s'imposera  moi a m'emmerde.
> surtout que je me vois dj avec mon tlphone  la main expliquer  la voisine le pourquoi de ce message qui d'ailleurs je me demande toujours dans quelle mesure a nous affectera.
> ce n'est certes qu'un mirage pour l'instant, mais  part l'imposer suite  une mise  jour, je vois mal comment appliquer ce ballot screen.


Je pense qu'il sera appliqu sur les nouveaux CD seulement, puisqu'il est sens apparatre au moment de la configuration de Windows, la solution des mises  jour ne me parait pas ralisable.



> Pourquoi ils se fatiguerais, puisqu'il leur suffi de porter plainte pour se retrouver propulser par dfaut sous windows quelque soit la qualit de l'appli


Aaaah tu admets implicitement que le fait d'tre prsent par dfaut sous Windows fausse la concurrence...  ::mrgreen:: 



> Je trouve que tu marque un bon point.  Une grande majorit des OS avec interface graphique sont livr avec des navigateur web.  Si Microsoft n'a pas le droit, il serait anti-concurentiel que les autres aie le droit... non?


Si ils taient tous au mme niveau je trouverais normal que Windows impose IE, qu'Apple Safari, et Linux Firefox. 
Malheureusement il y en a un qui crase tous les autres, donc on impose  celui-ci de proposer les autres navigateurs. 
Mais par contre je suis d'accord avec toi, dans l'idal pour tendre vers une concurrence parfaite, il faut que le consommateur soit inform, et puisse choisir librement son navigateur.

----------


## Lyche

> Aaaah tu admets implicitement que le fait d'tre prsent par dfaut sous Windows fausse la concurrence...


Je n'ai jamais dis le contraire, je soutiens simplement que Linux n'est pas  la port de tout le monde et qu'il ne faut pas s'acharner  essayer de l'imposer au grand publique.  :;): 
Gardons pour notre mtier le privilge des outils dont il a besoin. C'est comme donner au facteur une voiture de course. a n'a aucun intrt.

----------


## nemesisTHEone

> bah je trouve a dbile dsol, firefox a russi  s'imposer, non? opra n'a qu' se remettre en question si leur navigateur ne dcolle pas, firefox s'est impos grce  la qualit de son navigateur, opra ne fait que 5% qu'il arrte de chialer et qu'il se concentre  faire quelque chose de plus attirant ...


+100
Et dieu sait que je dteste IE, mais forc une socit  intgrer dans ses solutions des logiciels de ses concurrents c'est ...
De plus si on pousse cette logique un peu plus loin, pourquoi Opera, chrome, safari et firefox sont les seul  bnficier de a, et les autres navigateurs ...

De plus le cas d'IE est le mme que pour tous les autres logiciels windows gratuit. Donc pourquoi pas un balloscreen par logiciel pendant qu'il y sont ... 

M$ a eu du suces avec son Os, et il l'utilise pour dominer d'autre marcher je ne vois pas ou est le mal donc qu'il ne font pas de coup trop bas (contrairement a certaine firm comme Intel...), car au final il rcole juste les fruits de leur labeur..

----------


## cs_ntd

Pfff...

Il sont en effet bien gentils chez microsoft... Je trouve cette histoire toujours aussi inepte  ::(: .

Je pense que c'est un manque total de respect de la part de mozilla & cie, et que c'est la porte ouverte  tous les abus...

D'une part, a contribue  couler encore plus les "petits" navigateur (comme Maxthon par exemple, un p'tit franais  ::): ) qui eux, il ne faut pas rver, n'auront certainement pas leur place  cot des "cador".

D'autre part, je ne vois pas o est la vente force, puisque IE est gratuit, et qu'on peux parfaitement installer un autre navigateur  la place. Ce n'est pas pas parceque l'utilisateur lamba ne regarde pas plus loin que le bout de son nez que c'est la faute  Microsoft.

De plus, je pense que c'est en effet au navigateur de prouver qu'il est le "meilleur", et que mozilla (pour ne parler que de lui), pourrait trs bien signer un accord avec certain fabriquant de PC (les Dell, Asus, Acer & cie) pour que mozilla soit dj prinstall (comme le sont dj parfois les Sony etc... pour graver des DVD).

Imaginez un instant Ferrari donner le choix  l'acheteur entre une carrosserie Renault, Porshe, Volkswagen...  ::aie::  a parait profondement dbile et pour moi a l'est dfinitivement.

-1 pour Mozilla  ::(:

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Il sont en effet bien gentils chez microsoft...


Ce n'est pas une question de gentillesse. C'est une *dcision de justice* europenne dans le cadre de la loi anti-monopole.




> Je pense que c'est un manque total de respect


Microsoft n'a jamais t connu pour respecter ses conurrents. Le nombre de cas o Microsoft a utilis sa position dominante sur Windows pour imposer des choix anti-concurrentiels est lev.




> de la part de mozilla & cie





> -1 pour Mozilla


Tu accuses Mozilla, mais il n'y est absolument pour rien dans cette histoire. Je te rappelle que la plainte vient d'Opera Software.




> D'une part, a contribue  couler encore plus les "petits" navigateur (comme Maxthon par exemple, un p'tit franais


Maxthon n'a rien d'un navigateur, mme petit. C'est simplement une surcouche du moteur d'IE avec le spyware Gator.  ::): 




> Imaginez un instant Ferrari donner le choix  l'acheteur entre une carrosserie...


Tu as l'air de considrer le navigateur comme un composant essentiel de l'OS. Non, cela a toujours t la dfense de Microsoft pour justifier le fait que IE soit toujours prinstall et non dsinstallable. Or, non, le navigateur n'est et ne doit pas tre un composant de l'OS, mais un logiciel  part entire. Et donc ta comparaison ne tient pas.

----------


## devnino

Et puis une fentre nous permettra de choisir d'installer :

    -Windows
    -Mac OS
    -Linux


o_o on va o ?

----------


## GanYoshi

Avec ce genre de contribution nulle part  ::roll::

----------


## Mdinoc

> Tu as l'air de considrer le navigateur comme un composant essentiel de l'OS. Non, cela a toujours t la dfense de Microsoft pour justifier le fait que IE soit toujours prinstall et non dsinstallable. Or, non, le navigateur n'est et ne doit pas tre un composant de l'OS, mais un logiciel  part entire. Et donc ta comparaison ne tient pas.


C'est un composant essentiel  partir du moment o les programmes l'utilisent: HTML Help etc., bref tous les programmes utilisant un contrle WebBrowser ont besoin d'IE (ou d'un truc 100% compatible avec les bugs existants IE, et seul IE est dans ce cas).

----------


## _skip

Cette histoire atteint effectivement un niveau de ridicule jamais vu, mais enfin bon, c'est ce que la super commission europenne a dcid et puis il faut bien occuper tous ces procureurs dsireux d'entrer dans l'histoire. (oui c'est du troll gratuit je sais  ::mouarf:: )

Mais quelqu'un saurait rpondre  ma prcdente question? C'est  dire des obligations de microsoft quant au support des navigateurs qu'il devra livrer?

----------


## smyley

> Tu as l'air de considrer le navigateur comme un composant essentiel de l'OS. Non, cela a toujours t la dfense de Microsoft pour justifier le fait que IE soit toujours prinstall et non dsinstallable. Or, non, le navigateur n'est et ne doit pas tre un composant de l'OS, mais un logiciel  part entire. Et donc ta comparaison ne tient pas.


Autant le reste c'est du pur troll, a c'est vraiment faux.

Question simple : est-ce qu'une interface graphique est un composant essentiel de l'OS ? Sur Linux non, sur Windows oui.
C'est une histoire d'architecture comme le dit Mdinoc. Si on conoit un OS autour du moteur de rendu d'un navigateur alors c'est un composant essentiel. Et c'tait vraiment flagrant sur les Windows avant Vista (l maintenant la situation n'est plus aussi simple) ou carrment explorer.exe tait bas en partie sur IE pour l'affichage ...

D'ailleurs en parlant de a, je me demande si on pourrai dsinstaller Chrome de Chrome OS ...

----------


## FaridM

Et si Microsoft, ne mettait pas  disposition IE (et Windows Media Player et aussi Paint...) parce que proposer un logiciel concurrent faut pas abuser non plus, comment les utilisateurs ferait pour se connecter  internet???? :8O: 

Dire que Microsoft abuse de son monopole, c'est un point de vue, un autre serait de dire qu'il fournit tout les logiciels  qu'un utilisateur lambda serait susceptible d'utiliser pour couter de la musique, regarder des films, se connecter  internet... sans avoir besoin de les acheter. C'est ce que Microsoft  toujours fait, la simplicit, vous mettez un CD audio et vous couter.

----------


## GanYoshi

> Dire que Microsoft abuse de son monopole, c'est un point de vue, un autre serait de dire qu'il fournit tout les logiciels  qu'un utilisateur lambda serait susceptible d'utiliser pour couter de la musique, regarder des films, se connecter  internet... sans avoir besoin de les acheter. C'est ce que Microsoft  toujours fait, la simplicit, vous mettez un CD audio et vous couter.


C'est un point de vue errone je pense.
IE n'est pas gratuit, il est inclut dans le prix.

@smyley 
La commission europenne se fiche de savoir que le systme utilise des composants d'IE. 
Elle ne rclame pas la suppression totale d'IE, juste de supprimer iexplorer.exe.

----------


## cs_ntd

> IE n'est pas gratuit, il est inclut dans le prix.


.

Je suis d'accord, mais c'est pas parcequ'on supprime du systme iexplorer.exe que le prix va baisser :o.
Maintenant c'est pire : l'utilisateur lamba qui rpond "oui"  tout (et qui donc installera un logiciel "random") risque de payer pour un navigateur qu'il n'utilisera pas !

Pour moi IE reste un utilitaire trs pratique, au mme titre que calc.exe, notepad.exe, qui ne sont absolument par ncessaires au fonctionnement de l'OS, mais qui me manqueraient si par dfaut je ne les avaient pas  ::(: 
(La encore, je ne dit pas que c'est le top du top et que ya pas mieux, mais voila, a rend windows plus convivial et moins brut de dcoffrage).

Et quand ons sais que aujourd'hui l'informatique se construit de plus en plus sur Internet, un navigateur est dsormais indsipensable sur tout OS.

Et proposer par dfaut un logiciel qui fournit un service indispensable est-ce donc un abus de position ?  ::roll::

----------


## souviron34

> C'est un point de vue errone je pense.
> IE n'est pas gratuit, il est inclut dans le prix.


 :8O: 

Je vous signale simplement que, pour les particuliers, jusqu'en 1997 et mme 2000 il n'y avait que les Pcs (_avec Windows_) et les Mac.. 

Comme chacun tait incompatible avec l'autre, chacun avait ses outils.

Comme depuis le dbut des annes 90 en Amrique du Nord, la fin des annes 90 en France, il y a eu Internet, les fournisseurs de matriels aux particuliers ont inclus les outils d'accs au Net..

Il se trouve que sous Windows c'tait IE, driv de Netscape, lui-mme driv de Mosaic.


J'ai beaucoup de mal  voir la "mauvaise pratique" l-dedans...


L'utilisateur lambda qui va acheter son ordi  Auchan ou Carrefour paye son ordi..

Que ce soit pour un Mac, un Pc, ou ce qu'on veut, il s'attend  avoir les outils lui permettant :

d'diter une lettrede voir ses photosde se connecter  Internetde pouvoir imprimer une page ou une photo

C'est le minimum des services attendus.

Quand un lambda achte un Mac, il a aussi un navigateur fourni.
Et c'est pareil avec n'importe quel ordi.


Que Windows soit le plus vendu  cause d'accord commerciaux avec des fabriquants, accords qui, eux, peuvent tomber sous le coup d'une loi anti-trust, n'enlve rien au fait qu'il est tout  fait normal qu'un "_logiciel cl en main pour faire tourner une machine_" propose un navigateur Internet.....

_J'ai donc normment de mal  voir pour l'utilisateur lambda la vente d'une machine quelle quelle soit sans un navigateur Internet.. Inclus dans le prix par consquent..._




PS: comme tout le monde le sait ici, je suis contre les pratiques commerciales de M$, mais il y a des limites  la mauvaise foi...

----------


## smyley

> La commission europenne se fiche de savoir que le systme utilise des composants d'IE. 
> Elle ne rclame pas la suppression totale d'IE, juste de supprimer iexplorer.exe.


La commission justement se fiche systmatiquement du ct technique, mais est-ce raisonnable dans le domaine de l'Informatique ?

De plus, dans des prcdentes affaires MS avait dj permis de supprimer les liens vers IE et aprs on pouvais dfinir par dfaut un autre navigateur. Cela n'est donc pas suffisant pour la commission.

Et ce que tu racontes est incomplet : la commission ne rclame pas de supprimer iexplore.exe (et pas iexplorer.exe) ou de supprimer totalement IE. Elle rclame de fournir avec Windows une multitude de navigateurs concurrents.

----------


## GanYoshi

@souviron34 et cs_ntd  ::D: 

Je suis d'accord avec vous sur le fait que l'utilisateur veux avoir un navigateur lorsqu'il achte un OS, et que donc le fait de supprimer le navigateur par dfaut n'est pas du tout la bonne solution.

Mais si on se place du point de vue de la concurrence entre les navigateurs : 

1 - Microsoft est en quasi-monopole sur le march des OS et propose un navigateur par dfaut, et IE profite donc du monopole de M$ sur le march des OS.

2 - La solution de supprimer le navigateur par dfaut n'tant pas la bonne du point de vue du consommateur, la solution de laisser le choix du navigateur est la seule  laquelle on a pens pour tablir une concurrence plus saine. 

(Safari propos par dfaut sous mac ne bnficie pas d'un monopole de Mac, il n'y a donc pas distorsion de concurrence.)

Donc pour rsumer, du point de vue du consommateur, c'est cool ce que fait M$, du point de vue de la concurrence, c'est pas cool.

Pour ma citation je me suis de toutes faons mal exprim, la seule chose qui m'a interpel dans ce qu'a dit ridfa63, c'est que l'utilisateur n'avait pas besoin d'acheter les logiciels, alors que pour moi il les achte en achetant l'OS.

----------


## GanYoshi

> De plus, dans des prcdentes affaires MS avait dj permis de supprimer les liens vers IE et aprs on pouvais dfinir par dfaut un autre navigateur. Cela n'est donc pas suffisant pour la commission.


J'ai pas connu cette poque et je trouve que c'est la moindre des choses.  ::roll:: 




> Et ce que tu racontes est incomplet : la commission ne rclame pas de supprimer iexplore.exe (et pas iexplorer.exe) ou de supprimer totalement IE. Elle rclame de fournir avec Windows une multitude de navigateurs concurrents.


L'information que j'ai est peut-tre prime, mais  ce que j'ai compris il ne s'agit pas de fournir des logiciels concurrent, juste des liens internet vers le site des logiciels concurrents.

Elle ne rclamait pas un moment qu'IE soit dsinstallable ? Il me semble pourtant que si...

----------


## smyley

> L'information que j'ai est peut-tre prime, mais  ce que j'ai compris il ne s'agit pas de fournir des logiciels concurrent, juste des liens internet vers le site des logiciels concurrents.


Et ? 

Dj cette solution n'tait pas du got de Mozilla :



> Autre grief, le "ballot screen" proposerait d'aller tlcharger Firefox et non pas une installation complte (ni depuis un excutable embarqu en local dans Windows 7). Mozilla soulignait que d'aprs ces tudes, le taux d'internautes qui vont jusqu'au bout de l'installation en suivant cette dmarche tait extrmement faible.


Mais en plus, il n'y a pas vraiment de diffrence vu qu'il s'agit toujours de proposer dans un OS des composants concurrents que ce soit via tlchargement ou non (Par exemple Windows Live n'est pas inclut par dfaut, il faut le tlcharger et pourtant c'est de Microsoft, donc mme procdure).




> Elle ne rclamait pas un moment qu'IE soit dsinstallable ? Il me semble pourtant que si...


Ce n'est pas vraiment le mme procs. Celui qui demandais la suppression avait (selon mes souvenirs) aboutit  la possibilit de supprimer les liens vers IE mme si ses composants taient toujours prsents, vu que ncessaires au fonctionnement de l'OS.

L il s'agit de proposer des logiciels concurrents sur Windows.

----------


## goomazio

> _J'ai donc normment de mal  voir pour l'utilisateur lambda la vente d'une machine quelle quelle soit sans un navigateur Internet.. Inclus dans le prix par consquent..._


Tu dis que c'est normal de faire payer le navigateur ? C'est normal de vendre un bien, mais par contre le vendre  certains et le donner  d'autres c'est pas pareil.
D'un ct on va le tlcharger sur internet et c'est gratuit, et de l'autre on le paye. C'est peut-tre parce qu'il fait partie de l'OS et qu'il est pr install ?

Enfin, selon moi qu'IE soit compris dans le prix de l'OS ou pas n'a pas t tablit ici.

----------


## souviron34

ce que je dis c'est que 

l'utilisateur lambda ne sait pas ce qu'est un OS, et de plus il s'en contrefiche.
l'utilisateur lambda achte une machine, avec laquelle il veut faire au moins les 4 fonctionalits cites plus haut.

Tant que les geeks n'auront pas compris a, ils iront droit dans le mur...

Pour le lambda, tout est "logiciel" ou 'machine" au choix...




Quand tu achtes une machine  laver, tu te proccupes de savoir si il y a un OS, et si il y en a un sur quel OS tourne le programme qui gre les programmes ????




Pour l'utilisateur lambda (et j'en suis un sur systme Windows), je me fous royalement de comment a se passe :

La machine est teinte. J'appuie sur un bouton, elle s'allume et me prsente un cran avec diverses fonctionalits, dont une pour naviguer sur le Net.

*Point barre...*




(_et pourtant j'ai certainement plus de langages et plateformes  mon actif que la majorit d'entre vous_)

----------


## Louis Griffont

Je en total accord avec Souviron34, c'est compltement une ide d'informaticiens de vouloir que LEURS jouets prfrs soient proposs  tous ! 

De plus, je dirais que cette dcision de l'UE n'est qu'une lchet de plus de leur part, et un aveu de ne pas vouloir aller au fond du problme qui est la vente de l'OS avec le PC ! 

S'ils avaient voulu tre clair sur ce point, et interdire la vente systmatique d'un OS et d'un PC, et imposer  tout fournisseur d'ordinateur de vendre leurs machines sans OS et d'obliger les vendeurs  proposer un OS en mme temps que la machine, on n'en serait surement pas l !

En thorie on choisit sa machine et l'outils qui va avec. Un peu comme une perceuse. On achte la bte et le vendeur nous propose un choix de forets de marques de diffrente. Mais, a signifierait aussi qu'Apple ne devrait plus vendre ses MAC avec MAC OS, et a en choquerait peut-tre certains !  :;):

----------


## Lyche

Mais dans la situation actuelle, c'est impossible. Windows c'est windows, critiqu par tout le monde mais fdrateur malgr tout. Windows est  l'informatique ce que google est au web. Un lment fdrateur qui a fait de son domaine ce qu'il est de nos jours.

----------


## Louis Griffont

@Lyche : +1000  ::ccool::

----------


## souviron34

> Un peu comme une perceuse. On achte la bte et le vendeur nous propose un choix de forets de marques de diffrente. Mais, a signifierait aussi qu'Apple ne devrait plus vendre ses MAC avec MAC OS, et a en choquerait peut-tre certains !


Ton analogie n'est pas excellente... 


Tu ne choisis pas le moteur de la perceuse...



Par contre, pour les forets, oui...



(et d'ailleurs, un petit apart orthographique : de la diffrence entre "foret" et "fort" ..., ou comment un accent change la signification complte du mot.. Et donc de l'importance de prter attention  l'orthographe)

----------


## Louis Griffont

> (et d'ailleurs, un petit apart orthographique : de la diffrence entre "foret" et "fort" ..., ou comment un accent change la signification complte du mot.. Et donc de l'importance de prter attention  l'orthographe)


Ben, j'ai bien crit "foret" sans accent !  ::?:

----------


## souviron34

> Ben, j'ai bien crit "foret" sans accent !


ce n'tait pas pour toi (_je ne l'aurais pas mis en apart mais en note_).. 


Mais pour beaucoup de gens du forum  :;): 

Un apart ducatif  ::D:

----------


## Louis Griffont

OK, alors tu risques de te faire traiter de vieux rabat-joie, radoteur et anti-jeune !   ::mouarf::

----------


## Lyche

> OK, alors tu risques de te faire traiter de vieux rabat-joie, radoteur et anti-jeune !


Tuons la jeunesse !!!  ::aie:: 
C'est comme les vieux, il faudrait les tuer  la naissance  ::mouarf::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Tuons la jeunesse !!! 
> C'est comme les vieux, il faudrait les tuer  la naissance


+1000  ::aie::

----------


## RTN14

> Ton analogie n'est pas excellente... 
> 
> 
> Tu ne choisis pas le moteur de la perceuse...


Si on commence comme a, on ne va pas y arriver! Quand tu choisis ton OS, tu ne choisis pas le noyau... Puis je vois mal une lgislation interdisant  Bosch de mettre ses moteurs dans ses foreuses, puis le client se retrouve avec une foreuse en kit  ::aie::  voire :petitbonhommemort:

Mais tu peux choisir ta foreuse pour son moteur comme tu peux choisir ton OS pour son noyau...

----------


## souviron34

> Si on commence comme a, on ne va pas y arriver! Quand tu choisis ton OS, tu ne choisis pas le noyau... Puis je vois mal une lgislation interdisant  Bosch de mettre ses moteurs dans ses foreuses, puis le client se retrouve avec une foreuse en kit  voire :petitbonhommemort:
> 
> Mais tu peux choisir ta foreuse pour son moteur comme tu peux choisir ton OS pour son noyau...


tu manques ta cible....

Un utilisateur lambda ne connat ni les noms de "noyau" ni les noms de "OS". ni une ventuelle distinction entre les 2...



Il achte un ordi *avec un truc qui le fait marcher*.. Ce truc, en gnral il 'appelle "programme"...

Un point c'est tout...



Comme je l'ai dit, le reste n'est que distinction d'informaticiens..

----------


## Louis Griffont

> tu manques ta cible....
> 
> Un utilisateur lambda ne connat ni les noms de "noyau" ni les noms de "OS". ni une ventuelle distinction entre les 2...
> 
> Il achte un ordi *avec un truc qui le fait marcher*.. Ce truc, en gnral il 'appelle "programme"...
> 
> Un point c'est tout...
> 
> Comme je l'ai dit, le reste n'est que distinction d'informaticiens..


Et encore, personnellement, il m'arrive souvent de demander aux personnes s'ils ont XP ou Vista, la rponse ben je sais pas, c'est quoi ? Je leur dit "quelle version de Windows ?", et ils me rpondent "Ha moi, c'est pas un Windows, c'est un ACER !"   ::ccool::

----------


## RTN14

> tu manques ta cible....
> 
> Un utilisateur lambda ne connat ni les noms de "noyau" ni les noms de "OS". ni une ventuelle distinction entre les 2...
> 
> 
> 
> Il achte un ordi *avec un truc qui le fait marcher*.. Ce truc, en gnral il 'appelle "programme"...
> 
> Un point c'est tout...
> ...


Je suis tout  fait d'accord, et c'est le mme pour la foreuse, personne ne va vrifier la marque du moteur, elle troune c'est bon!

----------


## deadalnix

Sauf que dans le cas du la perceuse, tu as un contrat de vente.

Pour le cas des logiciels, tu as un contrat par logiciel. D'ailleurs, entre nous, comparer le logiciel au matriel, c'est trs douteux tant le rgime juridique est diffrent.

Bon, nous voila avec quelques prcisions sur la vente lie. C'est toujours mieux de savoir de quoi on parles.

Maintenant le concept d'abus de position dominante. Quand un acteur est en position dominantes, il peut imposer des choix au march. Ces choix ne s'imposeront pas car ils rpondent au besoin du client, mais parce que l'acteur est dans un position qui fait qu'il peut l'imposer.

Je ne souhaite pas revenir sur IE8, mais les chiffres de IE6 et IE7 il y a quelques annes sont caractristique de ce problme. Ces navigateur taient clairement infrieurs aux autres (je penses qu'on peut objectivement l'affirmer pour IE7 et 6).

Bon, ceci dit, le problme vient de cette position dominante justement, et plutt que d'essayer d'en gommer maladroitement certains effets de bord, il serait bon de s'attaquer  la source du problme : la position dominante de windows. Je veux bien croire que ce systme est bon, mais la, on  des chiffres dignes des rsultats d'lection de la rpublique populaire de chine.

Le ballot screen pour moi n'est qu'un gag.

----------


## souviron34

> Sauf que dans le cas du la perceuse, tu as un contrat de vente.
> 
> Pour le cas des logiciels, tu as un contrat par logiciel. D'ailleurs, entre nous, comparer le logiciel au matriel, c'est trs douteux tant le rgime juridique est diffrent.
> 
> Bon, nous voila avec quelques prcisions sur la vente lie. C'est toujours mieux de savoir de quoi on parles.
> 
> Maintenant le concept d'abus de position dominante. Quand un acteur est en position dominantes, il peut imposer des choix au march. *Ces choix ne s'imposeront pas car ils rpondent au besoin du client, mais parce que l'acteur est dans un position qui fait qu'il peut l'imposer.*
> 
> Je ne souhaite pas revenir sur IE8, mais les chiffres de IE6 et IE7 il y a quelques annes sont caractristique de ce problme. *Ces navigateur taient clairement infrieurs aux autres* (je penses qu'on peut objectivement l'affirmer pour IE7 et 6).
> ...


Je m'excuse, mas pour un utilisateur lambda comme moi, et l'crasante majorit des acheteurs, un navigateur comme IE6 satisfait totalement mes besoins...


Et mme Netscape avant, ou Konqueror...


Tout ce que je veux d'un navigateur, c'est pouvoir aller sur hotmail rcuprer mes mails, ventuellement venir ici, et aller voir un ou 2 sites..


Je crois que vous ne vivez pas dans le monde des gens de tous les jours, et que vous vous montez la tte en tant que techniciens de dfaillances qui ne sont sensibles que justement pour des techniciens...


C'est comme si moi qui aime la hifi et le beau son je faisais campagne avec tous les amateurs de hifi pour interdire les MP3 et les iPod...  ::mouarf:: 

Pour vous, c'est l-dessus que vous coutez de la "musique", mais en termes de musique c'est de la m.rde..

Eh bien IE6 (ou n'importe lequel des auttes navigateurs) pour l'crasante majorit des utilisateurs c'est le MP3 pour vous : normal et sans histoires...



Et de mme que vous trouvez normal d'avoir un codec pour dcoder vos MP3 ou CD sur vos iPod, de mme je trouve normal d'avoir un navigateur quand j'achte un ordi...

----------


## deadalnix

> Je m'excuse, mas pour un utilisateur lambda comme moi, et l'crasante majorit des acheteurs, un navigateur comme IE6 satisfait totalement mes besoins...


Probablement. Mais si netscape avait t install en masse comme l'a t IE6, personne n'aurait t cherch IE6.

Le march des navigateurs est donc fauss par la position dominante de windows, dans lequel IE est prinstall.

Mais tu semble oublier que la justice s'occupe de dcider ce qui est juste ou non, pas ce dont les gens ont besoin. C'est d'ailleurs, si tu me permet l'expression, n'tre qu'un gros connard prtentieux que de dcider de ce que les gens ont besoin ou non.

Le march est fauss, c'est tout ce qui compte. Le fait que les gens se suffisent ou non d'IE6, c'est dcider  leur place de ce qu'ils ont besoin. Et a n'est en aucun cas un argument valable sur le fait que cela soit juste ou non.

----------


## GanYoshi

+1 deadalnix (ou plutt +1000 comme dirait Louis  ::aie:: )




> ce que je dis c'est que 
> l'utilisateur lambda ne sait pas ce qu'est un OS, et de plus il s'en contrefiche.l'utilisateur lambda achte une machine, avec laquelle il veut faire au moins les 4 fonctionalits cites plus haut.
> Tant que les geeks n'auront pas compris a, ils iront droit dans le mur...


Je ne pense pas du tout pareil. 

C'est la mode, dans tous les sujets qui parle de concurrence, quand on prouve par A + B que le march est fauss, on nous sort que l'utilisateur soi-disant trisomique est compltement dbile et que a lui va comme a.

C'est aussi la parade favorite de Louis Griffont sur le sujet de la vente lie.  ::roll::

----------


## _skip

> Probablement. Mais si netscape avait t install en masse comme l'a t IE6, personne n'aurait t cherch IE6.
> 
> Le march des navigateurs est donc fauss par la position dominante de windows, dans lequel IE est prinstall.
> 
> Mais tu semble oublier que la justice s'occupe de dcider ce qui est juste ou non, pas ce dont les gens ont besoin. C'est d'ailleurs, si tu me permet l'expression, n'tre qu'un gros connard prtentieux que de dcider de ce que les gens ont besoin ou non.
> 
> Le march est fauss, c'est tout ce qui compte. Le fait que les gens se suffisent ou non d'IE6, c'est dcider  leur place de ce qu'ils ont besoin. Et a n'est en aucun cas un argument valable sur le fait que cela soit juste ou non.


Donc quoi? Ce serait mieux si on te livrait une machine sans navigateur? Pour que t'aille en installer un en ligne de commande (oui c'est du troll).

Tout le monde de nos jours a besoin d'un navigateur, c'est un strict minimum dans la toolbox de l'utilisateur lambda. Tout comme l'est un client mail, un notepad, un word processor. Donc je vois pas en quoi c'est criminel et dgradant envers l'utilisateur de lui fournir un logiciel de premire utilit en bundle avec un OS. 

Ce qui est important, c'est qu'une personne non technique ait un petit minimum de chose pour pouvoir immdiatement profiter de sa machine. Je sais pas si les gens techniques comme vous ont conscience que beaucoup des utilisateurs ne sont, non pas des crtins finis comme vous le dites, mais simplement des personnes qui ne s'intressent pas  l'informatique et donc qui se foutent de quel navigateur ils utilisent du moment que a permet d'aller voir ses mails et de fouiner un peu sur google et autres.

Quand je vois des gens tre scandaliss par de telles choses, je me dis que a commence  aller mal.

----------


## s4mk1ng

Bah pour ma part changer l'ordre de son ballot-screen c'est peut-etre aller un peu loin mais aprs je ne sais pas combien perd opera si on laissait comme avant. ::?:

----------


## Lyche

Pour Netscape, c'est tout bonnement impossible. Demande  Airbus de vendre des Boeing. C'est un non sens absolut. Une entreprise propose ses services, pas ceux des autres.  ::cfou::  a vous plairait en tant que patron de proposer le produit d'un autre, vous tes srieux des fois?
Et en ce qui concerne l'informatique, oui je pense que l'individu lambda est incapable de maitriser l'outil informatique et de comprendre. Non pas par manque de capacit, mais par flemme et par manque d'envie. (je parle des gnrations qui n'ont pas eu la chance d'avoir de l'informatique au lyce et qui n'ont jamais pu se former).
Combien de fois on vous a appel pour "rparer" un pc alors qu'un bon reboot suffisait, combien de fois on vous a dis "j'y comprend rien  cette saloperie d'informatique".
L'an dernier, je suis allez chez une personne d'un peu plus de 60ans pour un appartement. Quand je suis arriv, elle m'a demand mon mtier. J'ai dis "je suis programmeur" "vous tes quoi?". Aprs explication elle me regarde et me dit "vous pourriez regarder mon pc, il marche plus".
Elle avait apport son pc  Mongalet parce qu'un "ingnieur" lui avait dit qu'il fallait rajouter de la RAM et qu'il irait mieux aprs. En le remontant, sa nice (40ans et loin d'tre conne) qui n'arrivait pas  remettre la prise cran,  fini par y aller au marteau. J'ai retrouv 3 pattes crases et il a fallut les redresser. Tu penses vraiment qu'un individu lambda est capable de maitriser l'informatique? Pendant 1an elle a confondu Windows, Open Office, Office, MSN et sa boite mail..  ::cfou:: 
Cessons de prendre des vessies pour des lanternes et acceptons que certains savent d'autres non. Et ce cas de figure ne dpend pas de l'informatique. Vous iriez faire soigner votre chat chez votre voisin proctologue?

----------


## Louis Griffont

> C'est comme si moi qui aime la hifi et le beau son je faisais campagne avec tous les amateurs de hifi pour interdire les MP3 et les iPod... 
> 
> Pour vous, c'est l-dessus que vous coutez de la "musique", mais en termes de musique c'est de la m.rde..
> 
> Eh bien IE6 (ou n'importe lequel des auttes navigateurs) pour l'crasante majorit des utilisateurs c'est le MP3 pour vous : normal et sans histoires...
> 
> Et de mme que vous trouvez normal d'avoir un codec pour dcoder vos MP3 ou CD sur vos iPod, de mme je trouve normal d'avoir un navigateur quand j'achte un ordi...


+1 





> +1 deadalnix (ou plutt +1000 comme dirait Louis )


 Rat  :;): 




> Je ne pense pas du tout pareil. 
> 
> C'est la mode, dans tous les sujets qui parle de concurrence, quand on prouve par A + B que le march est fauss, on nous sort que l'utilisateur soi-disant trisomique est compltement dbile et que a lui va comme a.
> 
> C'est aussi la parade favorite de Louis Griffont sur le sujet de la vente lie.


Ce que vous ne semblez pas comprendre et que Souviron avec sagesse, Lyche plus schement et moi de manire humoristique (ce qui Herv prend pour de la btise) essayons de vous faire comprendre, c'est que, ce que vous appelez de la vente lie (et a en ai, je suis d'accord) entre un PC et son OS, ou une l'utilisation d'un position dominante pour refourguer un outils moins bon que d'autres, pour IE6, 7, ou 8 ( et je suis d'accord pour dire que ce n'est pas mon navigateur), c'est hors de propos !
Je vais le redire, mais quand vous achetez une voiture avec un autoradio, quel est le rapport entre l'autoradio et la voiture ? Est-ce ncessaire pour faire fonctionner la voiture ? Est-ce que l'autoradio qui est fournit est le meilleur autoradio du march ? Les enceintes acoustiques places dans vos portires de voitures sont-elles les plus puissantes, les plus adaptes  la musique que vous couter ?
Vous vous placez en lite sur votre domaine de prdilection, et vous voudriez tre crdible pour parler au nom des millions de personnes qui n'y connaissent rien, et se foutent parfaitement de savoir si Linux existe, si Firefox, Netscape, Tarpenpion.net est plus rapide plus design,... Tout comme ils se moquent pour la plupart de savoir s'il existe des autoradios meilleurs que celui que Renault leur a fournit avec leur Clio !

----------


## RTN14

De plus, beaucoup installent Firefox parcequ'onleur a dit que c'etait mieux, mais en soit, si ce n'est l'interface, ils ne voient pas de diffrence avec IE
et pour moi, le meilleur moyen d'couter Led Zep c'est sur un vinyl!

----------


## GanYoshi

> De plus, beaucoup installent Firefox parcequ'onleur a dit que c'etait mieux, mais en soit, si ce n'est l'interface, ils ne voient pas de diffrence avec IE
> et pour moi, le meilleur moyen d'couter Led Zep c'est sur un vinyl!


C'est vrai qu'utiliser firefox sans adblock plus a rduit l'intrt, par contre avec adblock plus la diffrence est plus que visible.  ::ccool::

----------


## GanYoshi

> Ce que vous ne semblez pas comprendre et que Souviron avec sagesse, Lyche plus schement et moi de manire humoristique (ce qui Herv prend pour de la btise) essayons de vous faire comprendre, c'est que, ce que vous appelez de la vente lie (et a en ai, je suis d'accord) entre un PC et son OS, ou une l'utilisation d'un position dominante pour refourguer un outils moins bon que d'autres, pour IE6, 7, ou 8 ( et je suis d'accord pour dire que ce n'est pas mon navigateur), c'est hors de propos !


Dj je ne prend personne pour bte ici  ::roll:: .



> *Vous vous placez en lite* sur votre domaine de prdilection, et vous voudriez tre crdible pour parler au nom des millions de *personnes qui n'y connaissent rien*, et se foutent parfaitement de savoir si Linux existe, si Firefox, Netscape, Tarpenpion.net est plus rapide plus design,...


Est-ce que tu vois la contradiction dans ta phrase ? 
Justement non je ne prend pas l'utilisateur pour un con, si tu crois que tout le monde achte un pc les yeux ferm tu te trompe et tu prend trop les gens pour des cons. 
Certaines personne se documentent avant d'acheter, via des magazines tout publique par exemple, mme celles qui n'y connaissaient rien avant.




> Tout comme ils se moquent pour la plupart de savoir s'il existe des autoradios meilleurs que celui que Renault leur a fournit avec leur Clio !


Non, tous les consommateurs ne sont pas "jemenfoutistes", c'est pas parce que votre grand-mre l'est que tout le monde l'est. 

Je suis dsol mais c'est vous qui vous placez en lite en disant que tout les consommateurs sont des ignorants jemenfoutistes et qu'ils achtent les yeux ferms.
Je pense que c'est pire que de vouloir dcider pour eux. 

De plus l'ide du ballot screen n'est pas d'imposer, mais de proposer, en quoi c'est si choquant que a ?

----------


## GanYoshi

> Et en ce qui concerne l'informatique, oui je pense que l'individu lambda est incapable de maitriser l'outil informatique et de comprendre. *Non pas par manque de capacit, mais par flemme et par manque d'envie.* (je parle des gnrations qui n'ont pas eu la chance d'avoir de l'informatique au lyce et qui n'ont jamais pu se former).
> Combien de fois on vous a appel pour "rparer" un pc alors qu'un bon reboot suffisait, combien de fois on vous a dis "j'y comprend rien  cette saloperie d'informatique".


Je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi.  ::roll:: 

C'est exactement ce que souviron et Louis appelle un consommateur lambda, mais ce n'est pas mon avis, pour moi c'est juste un pigeon.

Pour moi le consommateur lambda, mme si il ne s'y connait pas, fait l'effort avant d'acheter de se documenter un petit peu. 

Par exemple moi je n'y connais rien en appareil photo, je me suis donc document un minimum pour connatre les critres fondamentaux  vrifier avant d'acheter. Je ne suis pourtant pas un photographe professionel, je suis un consommateur lambda.  ::ccool:: 

Je ferais pareil quand je m'achterai un lit, une cuisine, une voiture, n'importe quoi.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Dj je ne prend personne pour bte ici .


Mme pas moi ?  :8O: 




> Est-ce que tu vois la contradiction dans ta phrase ? 
> Justement non je ne prend pas l'utilisateur pour un con, si tu crois que tout le monde achte un pc les yeux ferm tu te trompe et tu prend trop les gens pour des cons. 
> Certaines personne se documentent avant d'acheter, via des magazines tout publique par exemple, mme celles qui n'y connaissaient rien avant.
> Non, tous les consommateurs ne sont pas "jemenfoutistes", c'est pas parce que votre grand-mre l'est que tout le monde l'est. 
> 
> Je suis dsol mais c'est vous qui vous placez en lite en disant que tout les consommateurs sont des ignorants jemenfoutistes et qu'ils achtent les yeux ferms.
> Je pense que c'est pire que de vouloir dcider pour eux.


CERTAINES PERSONNES, OUI ! Indubitablement ! Mais une grande majorit NON ! Pourquoi ? Pas parce qu'ils sont plus btes ou plus cons, loin de moi de penser cela, mais parce que a ne les interresse pas, tout simplement !
Si je vais acheter une machine  laver le linge, je me fous de tout un tas de truc. La seule question qui me viendra  l'ide, c'est que a lave le linge ? Oui, alors c'est ce que je veux !  ::ccool:: 
Eh, bien, messieurs, il faudra vous faire  l'ide que le PC, pour bon nombre de personnes, c'est comme une machine  laver le linge pour moi ! 




> De plus l'ide du ballot screen n'est pas d'imposer, mais de proposer, en quoi c'est si choquant que a ?


Je trouve choquant d'obliger une socit  proposer les produits concurrents !

----------


## Lyche

Nous travaillons dans un domaine d'expert, c'est comme demander  notre banquier de laver ma voiture, c'est pas son mtier. Alors ne demandez pas  un vulgum pecum de connatre notre spcialit  ::cfou::  a ne rime  rien.

----------


## GanYoshi

> Mme pas moi ?


Non mme pas toi  ::calim2:: .



> CERTAINES PERSONNES, OUI ! Indubitablement ! Mais une grande majorit NON ! Pourquoi ? Pas parce qu'ils sont plus btes ou plus cons, loin de moi de penser cela, mais parce que a ne les interresse pas, tout simplement !
> Si je vais acheter une machine  laver le linge, je me fous de tout un tas de truc. La seule question qui me viendra  l'ide, c'est que a lave le linge ? Oui, alors c'est ce que je veux ! 
> Eh, bien, messieurs, il faudra vous faire  l'ide que le PC, pour bon nombre de personnes, c'est comme une machine  laver le linge pour moi !


Et bien peut-tre que tu as beaucoup d'argent et que tu te soucis pas d'avoir le meilleur rapport qualit / prix, et surtout le meilleur rapport besoins / apports.  
Moi personnellement j'ai pas trop d'argent et lorsque j'achte quelque chose de plus de 50 *je m'assure de ces deux rapports. 



> Je trouve choquant d'obliger une socit  proposer les produits concurrents !


Une socit en situation de monopole...  ::roll:: 
C'est dj choquant a non ?

----------


## Lyche

> Et bien peut-tre que tu as beaucoup d'argent et que tu te soucis pas d'avoir le meilleur rapport qualit / prix, et surtout le meilleur rapport besoins / apports.


Non, pas forcment. De plus je pense que tu fais partie de la minorit de personnes suffisamment intelligente pour se poser les bonnes questions. Tout le monde n'a pas cette chance.
Le principe de la consommation de masse  amen une bonne partie des consommateurs  faire de la "consommation spontane" ou "frntique". Ils ne cherchent pas  avoir un produit pour son utilit, mais simplement pour avoir ce produit.

Pour ce qui est du monopole, non a ne me choque pas. Ce qui me choque c'est autoriser tous les abus aux concurrents parce qu'ils n'ont pas russit  faire mieux. En gros, je laisse faire le travail  l'autre puis j'exploite les failles des lois et je me glisse tout doucement  leur niveau sans forcer.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Non mme pas toi .


Ha bon !  :8O:   :;): 



> Et bien peut-tre que tu as beaucoup d'argent et que tu te soucis pas d'avoir le meilleur rapport qualit / prix, et surtout le meilleur rapport besoins / apports.  
> Moi personnellement j'ai pas trop d'argent et lorsque j'achte quelque chose de plus de 50 *je m'assure de ces deux rapports.


Ce que je voulais dire, par rapport  l'exemple, c'est que je vais regarder les points basiques ! Combien a me coute, la marque et l'usage (acheter une machine pour une famille si t'es tout seul, ou l'inverse...) et surtout je vais demander l'avis d'un vendeur. Mais, au final, je ne saurais pas dire si j'ai fait le bon choix ! Mais si a marche, je serais content.



> Une socit en situation de monopole... 
> C'est dj choquant a non ?


De quel monopole parles-tu ? Celui des navigateurs ? Microsoft serait donc le seul  proposer un navigateur (car c'est bien un monopole, tre le seul) ? Non, d'ailleurs je n'utilise pas IE !
On reproche  Microsoft son succs ! C'est typiquement franais, a, de ne pas aimer les gens/entreprises qui russissent !
Si ont veut vraiment reprocher quelque chose  Microsoft, c'est par exemple de ne pas pouvoir utiliser un autre navigateur que le sien pour utilise Windows Update. Ca d'accord ! Ou de ne pas pouvoir radiquer IE, a aussi d'accord. Mais, pour le reste, non !

----------


## Mdinoc

> De quel monopole parles-tu ? Celui des navigateurs ? Microsoft serait donc le seul  proposer un navigateur (car c'est bien un monopole, tre le seul) ? Non, d'ailleurs je n'utilise pas IE !
> On reproche  Microsoft son succs ! C'est typiquement franais, a, de ne pas aimer les gens/entreprises qui russissent !
> Si ont veut vraiment reprocher quelque chose  Microsoft, c'est par exemple de ne pas pouvoir utiliser un autre navigateur que le sien pour utilise Windows Update. Ca d'accord ! Ou de ne pas pouvoir radiquer IE, a aussi d'accord. Mais, pour le reste, non !


Je crois que le point de vue est que Microsoft est en situation de monopole pour le systme d'exploitation, et propose gratuitement avec un navigateur. 

Moi, j'ai tendance  m'en moquer pour ce cas particulier. La vente lie de Windows avec l'immense majorit des PC est un plus grand problme selon moi.

----------


## Lyche

> Moi, j'ai tendance  m'en moquer pour ce cas particulier. La vente lie de Windows avec l'immense majorit des PC est un plus grand problme selon moi.


C'est un problme pour vous, professionnel de l'informatique. Pour une mamie de 70 balais qui va se payer un pc, elle s'en fou, c'est mme mieux qu'il y ai windows parce qu'au moins ses voisins peuvent l'aider.

----------


## Mdinoc

On ne dit pas que c'est un problme qu'il y ait des PCs avec Windows, mais que c'est un problme qu'il n'y ait pas le mme modle _sans_.

----------


## Lyche

Encore une fois, a ne pose problme qu'a une minorit d'initis, tu crois vraiment que acer en  quelque chose  faire de 3 procs par an pour un type qui veux son linux? MS y est gagnant, mais le plus grand gagnant dans l'histoire c'est quand mme le constructeur de PC. Qui n'a pas  former des personnes pour linux, qui n'a pas  faire des campagnes de pub dissocie. Toute la gestion de la vente est simplifie comme a. Et je pense que le problme vient majoritaire des constructeurs, et pas uniquement de MS.

----------


## Mdinoc

Pour le coup d'IE, je suis plutt d'accord avec toi. Le problme, c'est que les deux dbats se mlent.

----------


## Deadpool

> *On reproche  Microsoft son succs ! C'est typiquement franais, a, de ne pas aimer les gens/entreprises qui russissent !*
> Si ont veut vraiment reprocher quelque chose  Microsoft, c'est par exemple de ne pas pouvoir utiliser un autre navigateur que le sien pour utilise Windows Update. Ca d'accord ! Ou de ne pas pouvoir radiquer IE, a aussi d'accord. Mais, pour le reste, non !


En l'occurrence non, ce n'est pas typiquement franais puisqu'aux Etats Unis il y a la loi Antitrust qui vise galement  lutter contre les monopoles.

Les franais ont beaucoup de dfauts, mais il n'en ont pas l'exclusivit.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lyche

> En l'occurrence non, ce n'est pas typiquement franais puisqu'aux Etats Unis il y a la loi Antitrust qui vise galement  lutter contre les monopoles.
> 
> Les franais ont beaucoup de dfauts, mais il n'en ont pas l'exclusivit.


Tu dis a parce que tu es en colre  ::aie::

----------


## deadalnix

> De plus, beaucoup installent Firefox parcequ'onleur a dit que c'etait mieux, mais en soit, si ce n'est l'interface, ils ne voient pas de diffrence avec IE
> et pour moi, le meilleur moyen d'couter Led Zep c'est sur un vinyl!


Mes parents.

Par contre, depuis, je rinstalle bien moins souvent leur ordinateur  ::D:

----------


## deadalnix

> En l'occurrence non, ce n'est pas typiquement franais puisqu'aux Etats Unis il y a la loi Antitrust qui vise galement  lutter contre les monopoles.


Par contre, en chine, c'est le gouvernement qui dcide.

----------


## souviron34

> Et bien peut-tre que tu as beaucoup d'argent et que tu te soucis pas d'avoir le meilleur rapport qualit / prix, et surtout le meilleur rapport besoins / apports.  
> Moi personnellement j'ai pas trop d'argent et lorsque j'achte quelque chose de plus de 50 *je m'assure de ces deux rapports.


L, franchement depuis 2 posts je ne te suis plus..

Va en ce moment (Noel approche) dans un rayon info d'Auchan ou Carrefour, et laisse traner tes oreiles...

C'est pas "la petite mamie", c'est de tout : des garons de caf, des esthticiennes, des gars qui ramassent les poubelles, des profs, des artisans plombiers, des ouvriers  la chane, des manutentionnaires, des millions de gens pour qui l'informatique ne veut rien dire de plus qu'un bouton et un cran et un moyen de communiquer..

Pour l'crasante majorit de la *population*, les OS, les machines, les navigateurs, c'est du chinois...

Ils regardent les talages, se font attraper par le vendeur du rayon qui leur conseille ceci ou cela, et ils suivent...

ET C'EST NORMAL !!!!!!!!





Quand tu achtes une voiture, mme si tu poses des questions, tu sais ce que c'est qu'un "servo-contrleur" ? tu sais comment marche un ABS ? tu sais si celui de la marque TOTO est mieux que celui de la marque TITI ? Et que c'est celui de TUTU qui est install dans ta voiture TURLUTUTU ??

Non..

Tu entends le baratin de vendeur, tu regardes le truc "technique" qu'on te prsente.. Comme tu y connais pas la moiti, tu les crois sur parole.. Tu vas faire un tour avec, tu choisis la couleur et tu demandes  ta femme si elle est OK.

Et voil...


Mme chose quand tu achtes un ballon d'eau chaude : est-ce que tu tudies toutes les caractristiques techniques de l'ensemble des ballons d'eau chaudes du march, ou tu poses la question  ton plombier, et tu acceptes (aprs discussions sur les prix et ventuellement avantages/inconvnients) sa proposition et basta...

T'es-tu dj renseign sur les moteurs, rsistances et transistors permettant le basculement en tarif de nuit ????


Eh bien c'est exactement pareil avec un ordi...

 ::P: 



C'est vivre un fantasme que penser que la population moyenne est au courant, et ce n'est pas tre litiste que penser autre chose, c'est tre normal.. C'est vous qui faites de l'litisme  l'envers, en pensant que tout le monde se renseigne, s'intresse et comprend ce que vous racontez...

Mme moi j'ai du mal  comprendre les vendeurs...

Et pourtant je baigne dans le milieu depuis presque 30 ans...


VOUS PARTICIPEZ A UN OUTIL UTILE, MAIS TOUT LE MONDE SE FOUT PAS MAL DE COMMENT CA MARCHE....

----------


## Mdinoc

> Quand tu achtes une voiture, mme si tu poses des questions, tu sais ce que c'est qu'un "servo-contrleur" ? tu sais comment marche un ABS ? tu sais si celui de la marque TOTO est mieux que celui de la marque TITI ? Et que c'est celui de TUTU aui est install dans ta voiture TURLUTUTU ??


Non, mais tu peux la demander sans autoradio pour installer celui de ton ancienne...

----------


## souviron34

> Non, mais tu peux la demander sans autoradio pour installer celui de ton ancienne...


j'ai pas parl d'autoradio  ::P: 


mais mme, dans les faits, tu le fais ??

----------


## Lyche

> j'ai pas parl d'autoradio 
> 
> 
> mais mme, dans les faits, tu le fais ??


et pour une personne qui le fait, combien ne le font pas? Ils fonctionnent comme a les types, a leur reviens moins cher de traiter  part l'exception que d'appliquer l'ensemble de la manip  tout le monde.

----------


## Mdinoc

'sais pas, je n'ai pas de voiture.
Mais mon pre  plus d'une fois dplac _son_ autoradio vers la voiture qu'il utilisait pour aller au boulot (mme si a se fait moins avec les autoradios intgrs).

----------


## souviron34

> 'sais pas, je n'ai pas de voiture.
> Mais mon pre  plus d'une fois dplac _son_ autoradio vers la voiture qu'il utilisait pour aller au boulot (mme si a se fait moins avec les autoradios intgrs).


vente lie  ::P: 


mais encore une fois, et tu l'as bien mentionn, ce n'tait qu'un petit pourcentage.. 

Je l'ai moi-mme fait une fois, mais j'ai maintenant 4 auto-radios dans le grenier...



Mais encore une fois, on parle justement ici majorit / minorit...

Et la majorit des acheteurs d'orids ne savent pas ce qu'est un OS, et ne savent pas quel ou quel navigateur est mieux..

Ils achtenet l'ordi avec un navigateur..

De mme que la majorit des acheteurs d'auto achtent l'auto avec le lecteur de CD/MP3 intgr... Sans se poser de questions.. ni sur la marque ni quoi que ce soit...

----------


## Mdinoc

Mais on peut toujours la demander sans autoradio, non?

----------


## Skyounet

> Mais on peut toujours la demander sans autoradio, non?


Oui je suppose. Et je suppose galement que la procdure doit tre chiante, et que tu ne dois pas pouvoir partir au volant de ta super voiture sur le champ... un peu comme les remboursements de Windows proposs par les constructeurs.

C'est long, c'est chiant donc personne le fait, mais a existe.

----------


## _skip

> Mais on peut toujours la demander sans autoradio, non?


Non tu ne peux pas...

Et c'est encore pire que a, t'es oblig d'acheter les radio que le constructeur te propose en option. Oui t'as bien compris, non seulement tu ne peux pas commencer  marchander sur le vhicule de base, mais en plus quasiment toutes les options tu es tenu de les prendre chez le constructeur et suivant qui c'est, de les banquer au prix fort.

Si tu regardes toutes les Audi, VW, ou autres voitures rcentes, tu verras que la radio est intgre au tableau de bord et que si t'en veux une autre, tu vas devoir prendre celle de Audi qui cote juste le double de la Sony ou de la pioneer du magasin.

Exemple, tu veux en option la prise USB pour ton autoradio, elle va te coter 200 euros *en option* supplmentaire, en sachant que pour 120-150 euros t'as quasiment un autoradio complet dans le commerce qui fait dj tout a. Seulement pas de bol, tu peux pas le monter, ou alors faut y aller  la scie sauteuse.

Pourtant les options lectroniques chez les revendeurs Amag, que ce soit VW, Seat ou Audi, c'est la mme chose, a vient de la mme usine, sauf que si c'est une option Seat a vaudra, euh mettons 150 euros, si c'est la mme option sur l'Audi a se vendra 280. Pour la mme marchandise! Et l on peut dire que l'acheteur est totalement pris en otage...

Ok c'est un peu HS, mais c'est un exemple de vente lie bien plus violent que windows dans les PC, totalement scandaleux et l tout le monde s'en fiche. Alors que l vous ne pouvez pas en plus installer ce qui vous plat dedans par la suite, faon firefox.

----------


## GanYoshi

> Quand tu achtes une voiture, mme si tu poses des questions, tu sais ce que c'est qu'un "servo-contrleur" ? tu sais comment marche un ABS ? tu sais si celui de la marque TOTO est mieux que celui de la marque TITI ? Et que c'est celui de TUTU qui est install dans ta voiture TURLUTUTU ??
> 
> Non..
> 
> Tu entends le baratin de vendeur, tu regardes le truc "technique" qu'on te prsente.. Comme tu y connais pas la moiti, tu les crois sur parole.. Tu vas faire un tour avec, tu choisis la couleur et tu demandes  ta femme si elle est OK.
> 
> Et voil...
> 
> 
> ...


En fait quand j'achterais une voiture je lirais plutt des guides d'achat pour les voitures. 

Non je ne fais pas du tout confiance aux vendeurs, comment veux-tu leur faire confiance ? Au pire il te conseil en fonction de leurs marges, au mieux il te conseil par rapport  ce qu'il a  te vendre (rarement on te conseil un produit disponible chez un concurrent)... 

Lorsque je lis un guide d'achat, je vais pas comprendre le fonctionnement de chaque voiture, mais un bon guide d'achat va quels point vrifier en fonction de nos besoins. 
Par exemple un bon guide d'achat va me dire en fonction de ma consommation si je dois prendre une diesel ou essence, si je dois prendre une citadine ou une routire, plutt puissante ou pas.
Je ne vais jamais en magasin en me disant "je demanderais au vendeur c'est forcment un mec qui s'y connait et pas intress  ::aie:: ".  (j'ai peut-tre dis des conneries j'y connais sincrement rien en voiture). 

Quand on sait que des vendeurs se servent de codes marqus sur les tiquettes pour connatre quelle marge il se fait sur chaque produit, et qu'il s'en servent pour conseiller les clients. 
Quand on connait les techniques de la fausse ngociation avec le patron, le faux client, le produit d'appel qui n'existe pas, les techniques du pied dans la porte, les techniques de raret, non je ne comprend pas comment on peut faire confiance  un vendeur... 

Personnellement les seuls fois ou j'ai achet (un camscope DV de merde) sans regarder des tests ou des comparatif, j'ai t normment du...  

Mais aprs rflexion et aprs t'avoir lu, c'est vrai que tout le monde ne s'informe pas un minimum avant d'acheter, et peut-tre que moi-mme un jour j'aurais tellement la flemme que je ferais confiance  un vendeur.
Donc oui je suis d'accord que tout le monde ne s'informent assez avant d'acheter et c'est bien dommage (pour eux).

----------


## Skyounet

> En fait quand j'achterais une voiture je lirais plutt des guides d'achat pour les voitures.


Donc en faisant l'analogie avec les ordinateurs, une personne ne s'y connaissant pas trop en ordinateur lirait donc des revues info pour savoir si tel ou tel PC est bon ou pas.

Seulement si mes souvenirs sont bons, on ne te conseille pas un ordinateur parce qu'il est pr-install avec Chrome.

On te dit : il est bien pour couter de la musique, pour jouer c'est pas top mais la batterie est trs bonne.

Donc madame michu aura lu la revue ira chez Auchan pour demander le HP pareil que dans le magasine, mais elle ne sera toujours pas plus avanc par rapport  ce qu'est un OS, ou navigateur...

Elle veut que sa machine fonctionne bien pour ce qu'elle veut faire avec (d'o la lecture des revues) mais alors savoir comment a marche, si elle a IE, FF ou Chrome, Outlook ou Thunderbird, l elle s'en contre-fiche.

----------


## GanYoshi

> Donc en faisant l'analogie avec les ordinateurs, une personne ne s'y connaissant pas trop en ordinateur lirait donc des revues info pour savoir si tel ou tel PC est bon ou pas.
> 
> Seulement si mes souvenirs sont bons, on ne te conseille pas un ordinateur parce qu'il est pr-install avec Chrome.
> 
> On te dit : il est bien pour couter de la musique, pour jouer c'est pas top mais la batterie est trs bonne.
> 
> Donc madame michu aura lu la revue ira chez Auchan pour demander le HP pareil que dans le magasine, mais elle ne sera toujours pas plus avanc par rapport  ce qu'est un OS, ou navigateur...
> 
> Elle veut que sa machine fonctionne bien pour ce qu'elle veut faire avec (d'o la lecture des revues) mais alors savoir comment a marche, si elle a IE, FF ou Chrome, Outlook ou Thunderbird, l elle s'en contre-fiche.


Bas non un bon comparatif prend plusieurs machines, des pc de joueurs, des pc portables, fixes, sous mac, sous ubuntu aussi pourquoi pas. 

Par exemple : 
http://www.choixpc.com/macoupc.htm

Et encore le site dtail un peu trop je trouve, je crois que la magazine "L'ordinateur individuel" est bien sinon.

----------


## Skyounet

Oui mais dans un comparatif de pc on compare les machines le plus souvent au niveau hardware, quelques fois au niveau OS, mais j'ai jamais vu de comparatif ou on dit qu'une machine est mieux qu'une autre parce que de base elle propose telle ou telle application, vu que les applications peuvent tre ajoutes/enleves par la suite.

----------


## souviron34

> Mais aprs rflexion et aprs t'avoir lu, c'est vrai que tout le monde ne s'informe pas un minimum avant d'acheter, et peut-tre que moi-mme un jour j'aurais tellement la flemme que je ferais confiance  un vendeur.
> Donc oui je suis d'accord que tout le monde ne s'informent assez avant d'acheter et c'est bien dommage (pour eux).



en tous cas, je ne saurais trop te conseiller, comme tous les autres ardents partisans de la "connaissance de l'utilisateur moyen" et de "l'importance du navigateur", de suivre le conseil mis plus haut :




> Va en ce moment (Noel approche) dans un rayon info d'Auchan ou Carrefour, et laisse traner tes oreilles...


et les yeux...

Sans intervenir...


Et aprs on reparlera et des choix, et de la "connaissance technique de l'acheteur moyen", et de son intrt pour telle ou telle babiole "de base"...

 ::D:

----------


## RTN14

> Non tu ne peux pas...
> 
> Et c'est encore pire que a, t'es oblig d'acheter les radio que le constructeur te propose en option. Oui t'as bien compris, non seulement tu ne peux pas commencer  marchander sur le vhicule de base, mais en plus quasiment toutes les options tu es tenu de les prendre chez le constructeur et suivant qui c'est, de les banquer au prix fort.
> 
> Si tu regardes toutes les Audi, VW, ou autres voitures rcentes, tu verras que la radio est intgre au tableau de bord et que si t'en veux une autre, tu vas devoir prendre celle de Audi qui cote juste le double de la Sony ou de la pioneer du magasin.
> 
> Exemple, tu veux en option la prise USB pour ton autoradio, elle va te coter 200 euros *en option* supplmentaire, en sachant que pour 120-150 euros t'as quasiment un autoradio complet dans le commerce qui fait dj tout a. Seulement pas de bol, tu peux pas le monter, ou alors faut y aller  la scie sauteuse.
> 
> Pourtant les options lectroniques chez les revendeurs Amag, que ce soit VW, Seat ou Audi, c'est la mme chose, a vient de la mme usine, sauf que si c'est une option Seat a vaudra, euh mettons 150 euros, si c'est la mme option sur l'Audi a se vendra 280. Pour la mme marchandise! Et l on peut dire que l'acheteur est totalement pris en otage...
> ...


Si ton autoradio est en option, tu n'es pas obliger de le prendre! Et c'est le cas chez VW (je connais quelqu'un qui vient d'acheter une flog sans autoradio car il en avait un chez lui!) De plus, si tu dmonte ton autoradio VW, tu verra que, mme s'il n'en a pas la forme, il s'agit en fait d'une sorte de double autoradio, d'un autoradio qui prend 2 emplacements normaux. C'est comme si c'tait 2 autoradio reli par un seul cran

----------


## _skip

J'ai achet une Golf VI y'a deux jours  ::aie:: 

et l'autoradio de base tait inclus, je pouvais juste en option en prendre un meilleur.

----------


## trenton

Tiens, elle a disparu la news disant que les netbooks taient quips  32% de GNU-Linux ? Ce genre de news gne quelqu'un ? En tout cas a contrdit les gens qui disent que le march est libre et que si Windows reprsente 90% du march c'est parce que les gens veulent Windows.

Par contre sur la vente soit disant lie de IE avec Windows, je trouve la commission europenne vraiment ridicule.

----------


## GanYoshi

> en tous cas, je ne saurais trop te conseiller, comme tous les autres ardents partisans de la "connaissance de l'utilisateur moyen" et de "l'importance du navigateur", de suivre le conseil mis plus haut :
> 
> et les yeux...
> 
> Sans intervenir...
> 
> Et aprs on reparlera et des choix, et de la "connaissance technique de l'acheteur moyen", et de son intrt pour telle ou telle babiole "de base"...


Certes certes, mais c'est vrai aussi qu'on remarque moins la personne qui arrive dans le magasin en sachant dj ce qu'elle veux acheter, arrive dans le rayon, cherche son produit et repart...  :;):

----------


## Lyche

> Certes certes, mais c'est vrai aussi qu'on remarque moins la personne qui arrive dans le magasin en sachant dj ce qu'elle veux acheter, arrive dans le rayon, cherche son produit et repart...


Dj, tu peux enlever les femmes de cette catgorie  ::rire::

----------


## Skyounet

> Tiens, elle a disparu la news disant que les netbooks taient quips  32% de GNU-Linux ? Ce genre de news gne quelqu'un ? En tout cas a contrdit les gens qui disent que le march est libre et que si Windows reprsente 90% du march c'est parce que les gens veulent Windows.


Eh ben la parano.
Suffit d'ouvrir un peu plus les yeux.
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d84...-abi-research/

----------


## trenton

> Eh ben la parano.
> Suffit d'ouvrir un peu plus les yeux.
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d84...-abi-research/


C'est pas de la parano, le sujet tait en page d'accueil et il n'y est plus.

----------


## Skyounet

> C'est pas de la parano, le sujet tait en page d'accueil et il n'y est plus.


Parce qu'il a t bascul sur l'index Linux
http://linux.developpez.com/

----------


## trenton

> Parce qu'il a t bascul sur l'index Linux
> http://linux.developpez.com/


ok

----------


## _skip

> C'est pas de la parano, le sujet tait en page d'accueil et il n'y est plus.


Et donc c'est un complot anti-linux?  ::aie::

----------


## trenton

> Et donc c'est un complot anti-linux?


Qui a dit a ?

----------


## Lyche

> Et donc c'est un complot anti-linux?


Tu savais pas que sur dvp on taient tous pro Mac/Krosoft et qu'on boycottait Linux?? Mais tu viens de quelle plante ??  :8O:

----------


## _skip

Ouais bon a va vous nervez pas c'tait juste un troll pas mchant quant  la *disparition* de la news sur les netbooks quips de GNU/linux, pour rire.  ::ccool:: 

Mais j'ai l'impression que les arguments cits ces dernires pages se rapprochent tout de mme de ce qu'on a dj pu lire ailleurs concernant MS, windows et linux. Comme quoi le succs de windows et des produits MS en gnral ne proviendrait non pas de leur qualit mais de son omniprsence sur les PC neufs.

Je veux bien que l'utilisation d'IE a beaucoup  voir avec le fait qu'il est livr en bundle avec l'OS mais les gens tendent  faire confiance  MS nanmoins, mme si les alternatives existent. Pour ma part j'avoue tre curieux de voir si ce ridicule ballot screen inversera la tendance en faveur de l'un ou l'autre, au fond je suis presque sr que non.

----------


## trenton

Allons, personne ne souponne quoi que ce soit.

Il doit y avoir une bonne raison pour que cette nouvelle sur les parts de marchs soit enleve de la page d'accueil au profit de nouvelles telles que "Y'a un gars qui s'est fait un tatouage Youtube" ou encore "un canadien fabrique une horloge".

Je dois dire qu'en tant de dveloppeur, apprendre qu'un type c'est fait tatouer les fesses va quand mme avoir nettement plus d'influence sur mon activit et mes choix technologiques que les parts de marchs des diffrents systmes d'exploitation.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Syl_20

> ...
> Le ballot screen pour moi n'est qu'un gag.


Je suis d'accord, En installant Windows 7 pro achet en promo cette t et reu fin octobre, je ne l'ai pas vu ::aie::  et me suis retrouv avec IE8 install sur ma machine.

----------


## RTN14

Ca a dj t dit, pas de ballot screen pour 7 (pour l'instant?)!
Et vu qu'on parle du fait qu'ils discutent encore de l'ordre, a aurait du te faire rflchier!

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*IE-Windows : Fin de la procdure contre Microsoft*
*Toutes les parties prenantes affichent leur satisfaction face  la solution du "Ballot Screen"*


La Commission Europenne vient juger satisfaisante la proposition de Microsoft sur le Ballot Screen qui permettra, au moment de l'installation de l'OS, de choisir le navigateur par dfaut, qui ne sera donc plus ncessairement Internet Explorer.

Bruxelles met ainsi fin  la procdure lance par Opera  l'encontre de Microsoft il y a tout juste 2 ans.
La socit ne se verra donc infliger aucune sanction ni amende ayant visiblement rpondu  toutes les demandes de la Commission.

Le Ballot Screen (lire les news prcdentes pour plus de dtails sur ses modalits) doit entrer en vigueur en Mars prochain (mi-Mars pour tre prcis). Bruxelles a nanmoins averti qu'il surveillerait de prs la mise en application de cette dcision.

Tout manquement serait sanctionn sur le champs d'une amende correspondant  10 % du chiffres d'affaires de Microsoft.

Microsoft est ravi. La Commission est satisfaite.

Mme Opera et l'quipe de Firefox se rjouissent. "_C'est une victoire pour le futur du Net_", ainsi dclar le PDG d'Opera, Jon von Tetzchner, "_Cette dcision est la clbration des standards ouverts du Web_" (sic).

Mme son de cloche sur le blog de Mozilla : "_[Notre] mission vise  dvelopper la responsabilisation des individus et leur capacit  choisir ; nous sommes trs heureux de voir que ces principes sont prsents dans cette dcision_".


Pour une fois que tout le monde est content.

*Et vous ? :*

 ::fleche::  Etes-vous tonn que tout le monde soit content de ce dnouement ?

*Source* : Le dlibr complet de la Commission

----------


## eatherquake

et donc?
on part sur un affichage random ou pas?

----------


## _skip

> Mme Opera se rjouit. "C'est une victoire pour le futur du Net", ainsi dclar son PDG, Jon von Tetzchner,


Ah ah ah, c'est un marrant lui.  ::aie:: 
Comme a tout le monde pourra profiter de cette merveille qu'est Opera, l'utilisateur final a surtout gagn le risque de polluer son ordi avec cette daube ou celle d'Apple. Jugement subjectif.

----------


## Lyche

> Ah ah ah, c'est un marrant lui. 
> Comme a tout le monde pourra profiter de cette merveille qu'est Opera, l'utilisateur final a surtout gagn le risque de polluer son ordi avec cette daube ou celle d'Apple. Jugement subjectif.


Fait gaffe, tu vas froisser la communaut Mac  ::aie:: . Moi je pense que c'est une bonne ide dans le but, mais c'est un abus de demander  une entreprise de proposer les services d'une autre. C'est la porte ouverte aux abus.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> et donc?
> on part sur un affichage random ou pas?


Oui. Alatoire. (Demande d'Opera).

IE pourra mme tre dsactiv sous Windows 7.

Le Ballot Screen sera propos  tous les utilisateurs via Windows Update.

Le choix ne pourra pas ensuite tre remis en cause de manire "insidieuse ou force" (demande de Mozilla).

Cf. la source de l'article pour plus de dtails (dcision complte en pdf de la CE).

Cordialement,

Gordon

----------


## eatherquake

ok merci gordon!
(j'ai eu la flemme de lire la source  :;): )

----------


## _skip

> Le Ballot Screen sera propos  tous les utilisateurs via Windows Update.


Cela a donc un effect rtroactif en plus...




> mais c'est un abus de demander  une entreprise de proposer les services d'une autre. C'est la porte ouverte aux abus.


Ben je me demande ce qu'il en est si une socit  l'avenir dcide de proposer un autre navigateur, devra-t-il tre inclus.
Puis surtout quels sont les obligations de support de microsoft sur ces produits?

----------


## bombseb

> Comme a tout le monde pourra profiter de cette merveille qu'est Opera, l'utilisateur final a surtout gagn le risque de polluer son ordi avec cette daube ou celle d'Apple. Jugement subjectif.


super les arguments...ca fait avancer le dbat

----------


## Lyche

> super les arguments...ca fait avancer le dbat


y'a plus de dbat, l'UE  demand, MS s'est pli  la demande.

----------


## Skyounet

Heureusement que j'ai un 7 US. Je serai pas em***d par ce ballot screen (non je n'utilise pas IE, mais je suis assez grand pour installer un navigateur tout seul).

----------


## bombseb

> y'a plus de dbat, l'UE  demand, MS s'est pli  la demande.


je ne parle pas de ce dbats l, je parle du topic ici

c'est pas avec des "de toute faon c'est de la merde" que le topic vas briller par son utilit...

----------


## _skip

Un utilisateur non averti installera n'importe quel navigateur au hasard, et selon moi a profite surtout  ces produits que personne n'aurait jamais t cherch en temps normal. Alors entendre le grand gagnant, du haut de ses 2% de parts de march, prtendre en se frottant les mains que c'est un progrs pour l'utilisateur et pour le web, c'est juste pas crdible.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## trenton

> Heureusement que j'ai un 7 US. Je serai pas em***d par ce ballot screen (non je n'utilise pas IE, mais je suis assez grand pour installer un navigateur tout seul).


Heureusement que j'utilise des logiciels libres, mon ordinateur m'obit et pas l'inverse  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lochnar

Pour les dev web: on va tre content:
Une partie non ngligeable des utilisateurs vont choisir leur ballot screen au hasard...
On devra donc en permanence avoir chaque navigateurs proposs sur le ballot screen install pour vrifier que tout reste cohrent quelque soit le navigateur  :;): 
(oui... si tu codes en xhtml normalement tout sera tout beau partout... le problme etant ici le mot "normalement")

----------


## souviron34

> Pour les dev web: on va tre content:
> Une partie non ngligeable des utilisateurs vont choisir leur ballot screen au hasard...
> On devra donc en permanence avoir chaque navigateurs proposs sur le ballot screen install pour vrifier que tout reste cohrent quelque soit le navigateur 
> (oui... si tu codes en xhtml normalement tout sera tout beau partout... le problme etant ici le mot "normalement")


 ::ccool:: 

ce que je me tue  dire sur l'autre dbat "_faut-il interdire IE6_" ...

Dans ce dbat, il y a une virulence contre IE6..

MAIS le problme est gnral, et va empirer avec cette dcision...

Moi j'men fous, ch'suis pas dveloppeur Web..

Mais vous, z'allez tre oblig de tester sur TOUS les navigateurs proposs, et que a passe partout  ::P:  avec *toutes* les versions du march ...

 ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Firwen

> Mais vous, z'allez tre oblig de tester sur TOUS les navigateurs proposs, et que a passe partout  avec toutes les versions du march ...


En mme temps, un site "correctement cr" sous Firefox, a rarement un rendu diffrent d'un site rendu sous WebKit ( Safari, Chrome, Chromnium, Aurora.. ) ou sous Opera.... 
 l'exception prt du SVG et de quelques technos dprcies par le w3c, il y a rarement de grosse diffrences.

On est loin du bordel infame qu'il faut mettre en oeuvre pour rendre une page  compatible IE6...

----------


## ferber

Heuresement, il y'as flash.  ::aie::

----------


## Louis Griffont

Franchement, toute cette affaire me donne envie de dsinstaller FF et d'utiliser IE ! (c'est con, je suis trop habitu  FF) ! 

Et  chaque intervention de Trenton, je me dis que je devrais arrter d'utiliser des logiciels libres !  ::roll::

----------


## huit_six

> z'allez tre oblig de tester sur TOUS les navigateurs proposs, et que a passe partout  avec toutes les versions du march ...


Je suis pas dveloppeur web, mais je dois en faire un peu et il me semble bien que c'tait dj le cas auparavant non ? Tout site un tant soit peu crdible doit tre test sur IE, FF et au moins un autre navigateur encore plus respectueux des standard (opera, safari, ou chrome), c'est pas le ballot screen qui va changer cela.
Par contre, si la concurrence se dveloppe encore un peu plus, ce qui pourrait tre le cas maintenant que le choix est propos  l'utilisateur lambda, a pourrait pousser IE  faire mieux au niveaux du support des standards et l, c'est bien les devs webs qui finiraient par y gagner...
Faut pas oublier que leurs problmes vienne *avant tout* du non respect des standards et il n'y a qu'en position clairement dominante qu'on peut se permettre de ne pas les respecter  :;): ...

Par contre, je ne suis pas sr que la mesure sera efficace, j'ai hte de voir ce que l'avenir nous rserve...

Enfin, par rapport  ce qui a dj t dit plus haut, je me demande galement pourquoi ce genre de poursuite ne devrait pas logiquement concerner tous les autres composants de windows pour lesquels d'autres concurrents fournissent des alternatives, lecteur multimedia, pare-feu, bloc-note... Et l a deviendrait du grand n'importe quoi.  ::mouarf::

----------


## trenton

> Franchement, toute cette affaire me donne envie de dsinstaller FF et d'utiliser IE ! (c'est con, je suis trop habitu  FF) ! 
> 
> Et  chaque intervention de Trenton, je me dis que je devrais arrter d'utiliser des logiciels libres !


Oh, y'a un enfant sur le forum.  ::mrgreen:: 

Un conseil quand mme: utilise la version 6 sinon c'est pas marrant !  ::ccool:: 

Mais non, je plaisante, reste, la communaut du logiciel libre a tellement besoin de toi.  ::roll::

----------


## cs_ntd

> Franchement, toute cette affaire me donne envie de dsinstaller FF et d'utiliser IE ! (c'est con, je suis trop habitu  FF) !


Ha Ha aprs des annes d'observation attentives, j'ai finis par passer a FF. Et ba direct ds que j'ai vu a je l'ai desinstall na 
 ::P:

----------


## trenton

> Ha Ha aprs des annes d'observation attentives, j'ai finis par passer a FF. Et ba direct ds que j'ai vu a je l'ai desinstall na


C'est marrant, alors que la plainte vient d'Opera.
Faut vraiment pas comprendre grand chose pour avoir une telle raction.

----------


## Lyche

> C'est marrant, alors que la plainte vient d'Opera.
> Faut vraiment pas comprendre grand chose pour avoir une telle raction.


Ou rflchir une minute et se dire que libre ne rime pas avec "imposer  tout le monde" Opra fait passer le libre pour quelque chose que l'on veux imposer et je trouve a navrant tout autant que beaucoup de monde.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Oh, y'a un enfant sur le forum. 
> 
> Un conseil quand mme: utilise la version 6 sinon c'est pas marrant ! 
> 
> Mais non, je plaisante, reste, la communaut du logiciel libre a tellement besoin de toi.


Je ne vois pas le rapport avec les enfants, mais bon, je ne vois gnralement pas le rapport entre tes interventions et les sujets sur lesquels tu intervient !  ::mouarf:: 

Tu devrais te contenter de faire un seul post, dans le quel tu mettrais l'ensemble de ta pense, que je rsume ainsi 



> Microsoft c'est caca, et linux c bien, parceke c un logiciel libre, et ke les logiciels libres c plus mieux que bien que les microsoft, na !

----------


## cs_ntd

> C'est marrant, alors que la plainte vient d'Opera.
> Faut vraiment pas comprendre grand chose pour avoir une telle raction.


Peut-tre, mais FF est rentre  fond sur la procdure quand mme...

----------


## trenton

> Ou rflchir une minute et se dire que libre ne rime pas avec "imposer  tout le monde" Opra fait passer le libre pour quelque chose que l'on veux imposer et je trouve a navrant tout autant que beaucoup de monde.


C'est marrant ce que tu dis, car Opera n'est PAS un logiciel libre. Et n'a aucun lien avec Firefox.




> Tu devrais te contenter de faire un seul post, dans le quel tu mettrais l'ensemble de ta pense, que je rsume ainsi


Dsol mais je vais pas rentrer dans ton petit jeu de gamin.

----------


## cs_ntd

trenton versus Louis Griffont

FIGHT !

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## _skip

> Par contre, si la concurrence se dveloppe encore un peu plus, ce qui pourrait tre le cas maintenant que le choix est propos  l'utilisateur lambda,


J'ai jamais entendu pour le moment une personne dire qu'elle utilisait IE parce qu'un agent de microsoft tait derrire avec le doigt sur la gchette d'un fusil  pompe.
Toutes les personnes qui ont dcid de ne pas employer IE quelles qu'en soient les raisons ont toujours t libres d'installer un autre navigateur et de dfinir celui-ci par dfaut.

Pour moi ce que cette histoire rajoute est une distribution lgrement plus alatoire chez une catgorie de personne qui n'y connat rien et *uniquement chez ceux-ci*. Dans les entreprises, la politique  chaque employ le navigateur de son choix c'est INUTILE de compter dessus car il y en aura probablement un seul qui sera impos et retenu par le service informatique.

Ceux qui ont install un autre navigateur que IE, style firefox continueront sans autres avec a et le choisiront dans le ballot screen. Ca ne change pas tant que a par rapport  avant parce qu'ils avaient dj le choix depuis longtemps. Y'a juste ceux qui se disent, "tiens un navigateur c'est quoi?" qui risquent de choisir le premier de la liste au bol.

Bref je suis pas convaincu que a change fondamentalement la distribution des parts de march...




> Enfin, par rapport  ce qui a dj t dit plus haut, je me demande galement pourquoi ce genre de poursuite ne devrait pas logiquement concerner tous les autres composants de windows pour lesquels d'autres concurrents fournissent des alternatives, lecteur multimedia, pare-feu, bloc-note... Et l a deviendrait du grand n'importe quoi.


C'est *dj* du grand n'importe quoi, j'ai peine  comprendre qu'on ait pas rpondu  ces gens "Vous avez qu' programmer votre propre OS, en faire un produit no 1, et comme a vous livrerez ce que vous voulez avec".
je veux bien que les situations de quasi-monopole soient dangereuses mais je trouve a un peu fort de forcer  incorporer gratuitement et sans contrepartie des produits concurrents de 3e zone dans une suite logicielle propritaire.

----------


## Lyche

> C'est marrant ce que tu dis, car Opera n'est PAS un logiciel libre. Et n'a aucun lien avec Firefox.
> Dsol mais je vais pas rentrer dans ton petit jeu de gamin.


 ::koi::  C'est pire que ce que je pensais alors, imposer  une entreprise concurrente de mettre son produit  dispo parmis les siens c'est vraiment digne d'une politique marketing plus que foireuse et on ne peux plus dloyal. Ptain ils ont que a a foutre qu'a nous polluer avec leur browser en mousse  ::(: 
FF s'est bien jet sur l'occasion pour montrer ses dents aussi hein.. c'est pas bien plus volu comme marketing :/

----------


## trenton

> Peut-tre, mais FF est rentre  fond sur la procdure quand mme...


En mme temps chacun dfend son steak, tout le monde trouve a normal quand c'est Microsoft (y compris moi), pourquoi a choque quand c'est Opera ou Mozilla ?

Je suis d'accord, n'en dplaise  Sir Griffont, pour dire que cette histoire de ballot screen est une mascarade, et que c'est ridicule de parler de vente lie pour IE.

En revanche il y a peut tre des choses  dire sur le non respect des standards, et sur ce qu'il s'est pass aux Etats Unis, du temps de Netscape et de George Bush.  ::roll::

----------


## hatonis

Bonjour,

Je me permets d'mettre un avis qui fera peut etre grincer des dents...

Amha le novice qui n'y connait rien, je pense qu'il cliquera forcment sur IE et ce pour deux raisons : 

- "Tiens ce E en bleu, c'est toujours sur a que je clique quand je vais sur internet, je vais choisir ca alors."

- Et pour les novice++, Il regardera le nom et verra que le nom contient "Internet" (Internet explorer ==> Explorateur d'internet donc je dois prendre ca...) donc il ne se prendra pas la tte et cliquera dessus...

----------


## cs_ntd

> - "Tiens ce E en bleu, c'est toujours sur a que je clique quand je vais sur internet, je vais choisir ca alors."
> 
> - Et pour les novice++, Il regardera le nom et verra que le nom contient "Internet" (Internet explorer ==> Explorateur d'internet donc je dois prendre ca...) donc il ne se prendra pas la tte et cliquera dessus...


[joke=on]
 ::mouarf::  je suis pas d'accord avec ton echelle de valeur :

le vritable novice clique toujours partout et au pif (mme pas besoin de mettre de ballot screen alatoire !), en plus, il ne se rappelle plus sur quoi il a cliqu  ::aie:: 
[joke=off]

@ trenton :




> En mme temps chacun dfend son steak, tout le monde trouve a normal quand c'est Microsoft (y compris moi), pourquoi a choque quand c'est Opera ou Mozilla ?


 :8O:  Bin a me choquerais de la mme manire si c'tait Microsoft qui avait port plainte contre mozilla ou opra pour tenter d'imposer IE...

Si a c'est dj fait (je me rapelle pas, mais je ne suis pas toujours trs bien l'actualit...) c'est tout aussi rprhensible et inadmissible pour moi...

----------


## OWickerman

Moi j'veux un ballot screen  l'install de MacOS et de Nullix aussi.

----------


## trenton

> @ trenton :
> 
>  Bin a me choquerais de la mme manire si c'tait Microsoft qui avait port plainte contre mozilla ou opra pour tenter d'imposer IE...
> 
> Si a c'est dj fait (je me rapelle pas, mais je ne suis pas toujours trs bien l'actualit...) c'est tout aussi rprhensible et inadmissible pour moi...


Ben dis donc, tu dois pas t'intresser beaucoup  l'informatique. Tu devrais te renseigner un peu sur racketiciel.info et tu peux mme lire (c'est en ligne gratos) le Hold Up plantaire de Roberto Di Cosmo pour commencer, a te donnera les bases.

----------


## _skip

> Ben dis donc, tu dois pas t'intresser beaucoup  l'informatique. Tu devrais te renseigner un peu sur racketiciel.info et tu peux mme lire (c'est en ligne gratos) le Hold Up plantaire de Roberto Di Cosmo pour commencer, a te donnera les bases.


C'est quelque chose ce site ;-). Un modle d'objectivit visiblement...

----------


## trenton

> C'est quelque chose ce site ;-). Un modle d'objectivit visiblement...


Je ne comprend pas. Tu as un exemple de manque d'objectivit sur ce site ? Quelque chose de faux y est crit ?

Ce site n'appartient pas  Opera pour info.

----------


## yoyo88

n'empche quand je vois le temps que Bruxelles a mis pour un simple choix de navigateur. je me demande dans combien d'anne Oracle serra fix pour le rachat de SUN.  ::mouarf::

----------


## GanYoshi

> n'empche quand je vois le temps que Bruxelles a mis pour un simple choix de navigateur. je me demande dans combien d'anne Oracle serra fix pour le rachat de SUN.


Oracle sera srement fix avant fin janvier :-). 
(prdiction personnelle  ::roll:: ).

trenton laisse les continuer  critiquer la CE, ils savent qu'ils ont tord depuis le dbut puisque M$, Opra et Mozilla sont satisfait de la dcision...

Mais bon...

----------


## Lyche

> trenton laisse les continuer  critiquer la CE, ils savent qu'ils ont tord depuis le dbut puisque M$, Opra et Mozilla sont satisfait de la dcision...
> 
> Mais bon...


oui, MS est satisfait de proposer le produit des autres sur son OS.. Mais biensur, c'est la nouvelle du jour.

----------


## Louis Griffont

@_Skip > ne rpond pas  trenton, a ne fait que perdre son temps. J'ai fini par comprendre.

----------


## GanYoshi

> oui, MS est satisfait de proposer le produit des autres sur son OS.. Mais biensur, c'est la nouvelle du jour.


J'ai dis satisfait de la dcision de la CE...

----------


## trenton

> @_Skip > ne rpond pas  trenton, a ne fait que perdre son temps. J'ai fini par comprendre.


Ah, tu as compris quoi ?
Que je suis anti-Microsoft bien que je trouve que pour le coup la comission europenne  tord d'imposer un ballot screen  Microsoft ? (a doit tre une ruse de ma part pour tromper tout le monde c'est a ?)

----------


## cs_ntd

@trenton :



> Si a c'est dj fait (je me rapelle pas, mais je ne suis pas toujours trs bien l'actualit...) c'est tout aussi rprhensible et inadmissible pour moi...


Il y a de l'ironie dans ma phrase quelque part ? J'ai mme pas besoin de me renseigner sur tes truc : si a c'est dj fait et bien :



> c'est tout aussi rprhensible et inadmissible pour moi...


.

Ce qui n'enlve rien  cette affaire.

[PS]
Mais je me suis quand mme renseigner sur ce "Hold Up plantaire"  :;): .
J'tais entrain de me dire que je n'allais pas lire les 145 pages du pdf ce soir, quand je suis tomb sur cette grande interrogation (dans "A propos de l'oeuvre") :



> Quel mlange de crtinisme technologique et de servilit intellectuelle fallait-il pour laisser Bill Gates btir en toute impunit une position de monopole absolu, en dtruisant bon nombre dentreprises dont les produits taient de qualit suprieure ?
> 
> Comment a-t-il pu amasser une telle fortune en vendant des logiciels mdiocres sans obligation de rsultats et sans crainte depoursuites,  un cot unitaire quasi-nul et  un prix public qui ne baisse jamais ? 
> 
> Comment est-il parvenu  piger les consommateurs en kidnappant leurs informations dans un format propritaire en constante remise en cause, qui les oblige  acheter tous les ans une mise  jour de toutes leurs applications pour pouvoir simplement continuer  lire leurs propres donnes ?
> 
> Comment a-t-il pig les comptiteurs, en introduisant des variations arbitraires dans le seul but de ne pas permettre aux produits quils dveloppent de fonctionner correctement ?
> 
> Comment a-t-il us de lintimidation auprs des distributeurs et de lintoxication auprs des mdias pour se prsenter comme le chevalier blanc de
> la dmocratisation du savoir alors quil organisait mthodiquement la servitude de tous ?


 ::mouarf:: 

Mais c'est surtout la 2me "question" qui m'a convaincu que j'avais saisi l'essentiel de ce texte en seulement 1 paragraphe (trs trs forts ces auteurs dcidments  ::mrgreen:: ):



> Comment a-t-il pu amasser une telle fortune en vendant des logiciels mdiocres sans obligation de rsultats et sans crainte de poursuites,  un cot unitaire quasi-nul et  un prix public qui ne baisse jamais ?


Et donc la je me suis dit que _vraiment_ je n'allais lire a ce soir, pour entendre que microsoft c dla m*rd* en barik de 1000L qui assassine et vole tout le monde

 ::scarymov::   ::zekill::  ::pan:: 

Microsoft a pas toujours t l, a faut pas l'oublier. A un moment, Bill Gates est parti de rien ou presque,  convaincu des gens, montrer qu'il faisait pas que dla m*rd*.

Alors certe, la socit abuse peut-tre un peu de leur succs, mais faut arrter un peu la parano, parceque  se compte l :
http://www.reopen911.info/
ou encore
http://mralexpierre.wordpress.com/20...-de-lhistoire/
sans oublier
http://www.syti.net/Organisations/Illuminati.html
pourquoi pas ?

OK c'est du troll j'admet  ::P: , mais au moins c'est aussi objectif qu ton truc...

/!\ Pour ceux qui croieraient au complots sur la lune, faites moi confiance, ce'st truff d'incohrences  :;):

----------


## _skip

> Je ne comprend pas. Tu as un exemple de manque d'objectivit sur ce site ? Quelque chose de faux y est crit ?
> 
> Ce site n'appartient pas  Opera pour info.


Il m'a sembl que certains propos sur ce site transpiraient l'anti-microsoft de base... Ou alors j'ai mal jug, j'ai fait a en vitesse aussi.  ::aie::

----------


## trenton

@cs_ntd

Ce que je te dit c'est que si tu es choqu par ce qu'a "fait" Mozilla (tu as cout leurs dclarations officielles sur le ballot screen d'ailleurs ? Visiblement non), alors si tu te renseigne un peu et si tu es un peu cohrent tu n'utilise plus les logiciels Microsoft depuis longtemps. Aprs, c'est ton droit de ne pas tre cohrent et de vouloir le faire savoir.

Pas de commentaire entre la comparaison de ce qui est prouv et les thories du complot, c'est un peu facile... Avec exactement le mme argument on pourrais faire du ngationisme.




> Il m'a sembl que certains propos sur ce site transpiraient l'anti-microsoft de base... Ou alors j'ai mal jug, j'ai fait a en vitesse aussi.


Oui visiblement tu es all trop vite.

----------


## cs_ntd

Ralalala...




> Comment a-t-il pu amasser une telle fortune en vendant *des logiciels mdiocres*...


Rien que a : comment peut tu dire que ce n'est pas de l'anti-microsoft de base ?




> Comment est-il parvenu  *piger les consommateurs* en *kidnappant leurs informations* dans un format propritaire en constante remise en cause, qui les oblige  acheter tous les ans une mise  jour de toutes leurs applications pour pouvoir simplement continuer  lire leurs propres donnes ?
> 
> Comment a-t-il *pig les comptiteurs*, en introduisant des variations arbitraires dans le seul but de ne pas permettre aux produits quils dveloppent de fonctionner correctement ?
> 
> Comment a-t-il us de *lintimidation auprs des distributeurs* et de lintoxication auprs des mdias pour se prsenter comme le chevalier blanc de
> la dmocratisation du savoir alors qu*il organisait mthodiquement la servitude de tous* ?


Et comment ne pas penser  la thorie du complot aprs ce "livre" que tu me conseille de lire ? En gros ya marqu derrire {Micro$ost is evil  ::evil:: } nan ?

Alors dsol mais pour moi a va un peu trop loin.

Certe Microsoft  ses dfauts, certes il abuse parfois de sa position, certe... je ne vais pas rpter des arguments nonc 1001 fois, mais de la a accuser microsoft d'tre le diable sur terre... faut pas pousser hein...

Et c'est une certaine forme de ngationniste (quoique moins dangereuse que d'autres formes) que de dire "Microsoft veut dirigier le monde", ou encore que "Microsoft n'a jamais rien fait d'utile" ou encore "Microsoft vole les ides aux autres" comme on peut parfois entendre...

De plus, je ne reproche pas  Mozilla (ni  opra) de vouloir tendre son march, c'est normal, je leur reproche de profiter de "failles" juridique, et dans une certaine mesure, de profiter du soutien de la CE, assez "anti-microsoftienne" (car moi aussi je peux verser dans la thorie du complot...), pour obliger une entreprise (Microsoft)  faire quelque chose d'absoluement anormal selon moi (proposer un logiciel concurrent).

Et alors la prochaine tape selon toi ? remplacer "notepad.exe", dteannt 90% des parts du march, et donc net position de monopole, et profitant de la position dominante de Microsoft ? Oui ou non alors selon toi ?

----------


## trenton

> Ralalala...
> 
> Rien que a : comment peut tu dire que ce n'est pas de l'anti-microsoft de base ?


Oublie tes prjugs, remet le livre dans son contexte et lis le. Aprs si tu veux pas le lire et te faire une opinion, a me regarde pas, je m'en fiche. 




> Et alors la prochaine tape selon toi ? remplacer "notepad.exe", dteannt 90% des parts du march, et donc net position de monopole, et profitant de la position dominante de Microsoft ? Oui ou non alors selon toi ?


Je me suis dj exprim et j'ai dj dit que je trouvait ridicule la dcision de la CE. Et oui, je suis cohrent dans ce que je dis, et j'ai un point de vu logique et rflchi, n'en dplaise  certains.

----------


## Lyche

@Trenton: Je vais te poser juste une petite question, toute bte. Si MS n'avait pas "vol" les techno des autres, si MS n'avait pas "emprisonn" le consommateur avec des logiciels de qualit mdiocre. Tu crois que tu serais sur ce forum  l'heure actuel  dbattre de technologies informatique,  travailler dans ce domaine devenu populaire et indispensable dans les entreprises?
Je veux bien qu'on accuse MS de spoiler les ides des autres, que ses logiciels soient de la m**de ou tout autre qualificatif et jugement. Mais on ne peut pas nier que MS  fdr le monde de l'informatique et  fait de notre mtier quelque chose de viable.

----------


## trenton

> @Trenton: Je vais te poser juste une petite question, toute bte. Si MS n'avait pas "vol" les techno des autres, si MS n'avait pas "emprisonn" le consommateur avec des logiciels de qualit mdiocre. Tu crois que tu serais sur ce forum  l'heure actuel  dbattre de technologies informatique,  travailler dans ce domaine devenu populaire et indispensable dans les entreprises?


La question est hors sujet, mais la rponse est oui, je pense que si a n'avait pas t Microsoft, a aurait t une autre socit, et que la situation serait  peu de choses prs la mme qu'aujourd'hui. Et si la question est : que serait la situation aujourd'hui si tous les logiciels taient libres, ma rponse est que je pense que nous serions aujourd'hui beaucoup plus avanc techniquement, mais c'est un autre dbat.

Enfin, ta question est surtout hors sujet. J'ai l'impression que tu es en train de partir sur un classique "ils sont mchant d'un cot mais ils sont gentil de l'autre alors a va", rajoute une petite couche sur la fondation Bill et Melinda Gates et le compte est bon. C'est pitoyable.




> Mais on ne peut pas nier que MS  fdr le monde de l'informatique et  fait de notre mtier quelque chose de viable.


Tu es marrant, tu poses une question et tu imposes la rponse. Moi je peux nier et je nie.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Vous n'avez toujours pas compris ? Trenton n'a qu'un avis, un point de vue et une ide. Microsoft c'est le diable, les produits Micorsoft c'est de la merde, et il n'y a que les logiciels libres qui soient bons !

Une fois qu'on a compris son "mode de raisonnement" on ne rpond plus  ses messages, qui gnralement sont toujours identiques ! C'est la pense unique, avec des oeillres bien paisses et surtout, on ne sort pas du chemin qu'on a trac soit mme, en s'abreuvant de lecture qui n'ont d'objectivit que le cynisme de leurs auteurs !

----------


## Lyche

> La question est hors sujet, mais la rponse est oui, je pense que si a n'avait pas t Microsoft, a aurait t une autre socit, et que la situation serait  peu de choses prs la mme qu'aujourd'hui. Et si la question est : que serait la situation aujourd'hui si tous les logiciels taient libres, ma rponse est que je pense que nous serions aujourd'hui beaucoup plus avanc techniquement, mais c'est un autre dbat.
> 
> Enfin, ta question est surtout hors sujet. J'ai l'impression que tu es en train de partir sur un classique "ils sont mchant d'un cot mais ils sont gentil de l'autre alors a va", rajoute une petite couche sur la fondation Bill et Melinda Gates et le compte est bon. C'est pitoyable.
> 
> 
> 
> Tu es marrant, tu poses une question et tu imposes la rponse. Moi je peux nier et je nie.


[hs]
Mais qu'est-ce que j'en ai  faire de sa fondation. Il le fait, c'est trs bien, lui au moins se bouge les fesses pour quelque chose.
Je ne pars absolument pas sur le classique "mchant gentil" Mais a me fait rire parce que comme on l'a dit sur un autre topic, ds que a parle de MS, il y a 30pages de troll de diffamation sur MS, il y a 15 couillons qui viennent faire leur petit discours sectaire et prnant le libre qui n'apporte rien de plus si ce n'est qu'une bande de boutonneux qui dveloppent chacun dans leur coin des add-on pour des logiciel et qui en font des trucs totalement instables (je parle pas pour toutes les appli) Mais ds que l'on souhaite dfendre un minimum MS, parce que mine de rien ils ont fait un gros boulot pour le monde informatique, ds qu'on critique un tout petit peu Linux ou Mac on se fait lyncher, traiter de tous les noms d'oiseaux possibles et notre parole est forcment fausse. Je me demande des deux lequel est le plus objectif et le plus pitoyable pour reprendre tes mots. Je veux pas me prendre la tte avec toi, mais comprend que le libre n'est pas la solution que le monde attend. Les utilisateurs ont besoin de quelque chose de structur, mme si ce n'est pas la qualit. Tu es un expert dans ce domaine, tu ne peux pas avoir les mmes attentes que les utilisateurs lambda. C'est ridicule et a fait piti. C'est comme si ton mdecin te demandait de te soigner tout seul avec des mdicaments que tu ne connais pas. Mme dlire.
[/hs]
Maintenant, je trouve tout autant navrant de voir que pour "protger" le consommateur, on lui impose des choses qui ne sont pas meilleures pour lui puisqu'il ne sait pas, il ne comprend pas et qu'il n'a pas les qualifications pour tre sur de savoir si il fait le bon choix. Je ne considre pas a comme une avance. Au lieu d'expliquer, d'apprendre  l'utilisateur lambda pourquoi telle ou telle solution est la meilleure on le lui impose. Tu trouves a meilleure toi?

@Louis : je vais suivre ton conseil, c'est mauvais pour mes nerfs  ::aie::

----------


## trenton

> Maintenant, je trouve tout autant navrant de voir que pour "protger" le consommateur, on lui impose des choses qui ne sont pas meilleures pour lui puisqu'il ne sait pas, il ne comprend pas et qu'il n'a pas les qualifications pour tre sur de savoir si il fait le bon choix. Je ne considre pas a comme une avance. Au lieu d'expliquer, d'apprendre  l'utilisateur lambda pourquoi telle ou telle solution est la meilleure on le lui impose. Tu trouves a meilleure toi?


C'est marrant, moi je trouve dans le fait que Microsoft mette IE et rien d'autre comme navigateur dans Windows rien de choquant et rien d'anormal. Je trouve mme stupide de la part de la CE d'intervenir l dessus. Et je l'ai dj dit et je le redit. Vous arrivez  en conclure que je n'aime pas Microsoft, c'est super, vous tes forts. Vous tes surtout de mauvaise fois.




> Une fois qu'on a compris son "mode de raisonnement" on ne rpond plus  ses messages, qui gnralement sont toujours identiques ! C'est la pense unique, avec des oeillres bien paisses et surtout, on ne sort pas du chemin qu'on a trac soit mme, en s'abreuvant de lecture qui n'ont d'objectivit que le cynisme de leurs auteurs !


On peut dire la mme chose pour toi, en inversant Microsoft et logiciels libres. Mais c'est marrant, je soutient Microsoft pour le coup du ballot screen en disant que je ne vois pas pourquoi ils devraient le proposer, mais a tu as pas d le lire, ou tu dois penser que c'est une ruse...

----------


## Bassas

"Tout manquement serait sanctionn sur le champs d'une amende correspondant  10 % du chiffres d'affaires de Microsoft."

looool  ::P: 


Une question me torture : comment Opera font ils de l'argent avec le navigateur?  ::roll::

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 22.02.2010*
*Le "ballot screen" de Microsoft arrivera le 1er mars, la Commission Europenne est satisfaite*

Conformment aux requtes de la Commission Europenne, Microsoft  proposera un "ballot screen" pour les utilisateurs de Windows XP/Vista/7 situ sur notre continent, pour ne pas tre "anti-concurrentiel" et leur laisser le choix entre leur navigateur et ceux des autres diteurs de logiciels.

Le "ballot screen" entrera en vigueur ds le 1er mars, soit dans une semaine.

Quelles en seront les rpercussions sur les parts de march d'Internet Explorer ? Le public lui sera-t-il fidle ?

A suivre...

----------


## _skip

Les produits windows sont dj plus chres en Europe qu'ailleurs

Si  l'avenir a empire, on saura  qui dire merci.

----------


## trenton

> Les produits windows sont dj plus chres en Europe qu'ailleurs
> 
> Si  l'avenir a empire, on saura  qui dire merci.


A la vente lie oui.

----------


## _skip

Elle a bon dos ta vente lie!  ::mouarf:: 

Moi je serai pas surpris que cette dcision ait un impact sur le prix dans le futur, peut tre pas sur seven, mais sur 8?

----------


## trenton

> Elle a bon dos ta vente lie! 
> 
> Moi je serai pas surpris que cette dcision ait un impact sur le prix dans le futur, peut tre pas sur seven, mais sur 8?


En mme temps, 95% du prix de Windows c'est l'absence de concurrence grace  la vente lie...

----------


## gillai

Je doute que a change vraiment quelque chose. On aura le choix entre : 

- Internet Explorer (Defaut)
- Mozilla Firefox
- *insrez d'autres navigateurs ici*

Et l'utilisateur lambda va utiliser ce qu'il a toujours utilis car il a peur du changement et gardera donc IE.

Je pense que ceux qui sont au courant que des alternatives existent ont dj chang.

----------


## _skip

> En mme temps, 95% du prix de Windows c'est l'absence de concurrence grace  la vente lie...


Mais enfin arrte avec a.  ::aie:: 

Ca n'a absolument rien de rien  voir avec le fait que les copies de windows soient plus chres en Europe qu'ailleurs dans le monde. Linux c'est pas tlchargeable qu'aux tats-unis aux dernires nouvelles.

----------


## trenton

> Mais enfin arrte avec a. 
> 
> Ca n'a absolument rien de rien  voir avec le fait que les copies de windows soient plus chres en Europe qu'ailleurs dans le monde. Linux c'est pas tlchargeable qu'aux tats-unis aux dernires nouvelles.


Je vois pas le rapport.
Dans un march sain, si tu trouves que c'est trop cher (ou pas assez bien) tu achtes pas, et les prix baissent d'eux mme. Mais de toute vidence, on est pas sur un march sain. Si tu veux que les prix baisse, a passera par la possibilit de choisir nos logiciels.

----------


## _skip

Ce n'est pas le problme que j'ai mentionn dans mon post :




> Windows 7 : 40%  100% plus cher en Europe qu'aux Etats-Unis


A ce stade-l, il est question d'une diffrence de traitement entre un consommateur UE et un consommateur US. Deux zones dans lesquelles les parts de march sont majoritaires. Ce que je dis c'est que je vois mal les choses s'arranger avec ce genre de sanctions.

----------


## Lyche

> Ce n'est pas le problme que j'ai mentionn dans mon post :
> 
> 
> 
> A ce stade-l, il est question d'une diffrence de traitement entre un consommateur UE et un consommateur US. Deux zones dans lesquelles les parts de march sont majoritaires. Ce que je dis c'est que je vois mal les choses s'arranger avec ce genre de sanctions.


Le pire, c'est que je ne pense pas que ce soit une dcision qui appartienne 100%  MS. Et ce problme n'est pas que chez MS. Quand tu vois qu'un google phone se vend 550$ et 600 alors que le cot $ est quand mme nettement infrieur  l', il y a des questions  ce poser autre que le ct vente lie, qui n'as, pour moi, aucun rapport.

----------


## Jack Sparrow

> A ce stade-l, il est question d'une diffrence de traitement entre un consommateur UE et un consommateur US.


On peut chercher moins loin, juste avec les taxes (TVA), il y a dj des diffrences de traitement entre 2 consommateurs de l'UE de pays voisins (qui va de 15% (ex : luxembourg)  25% (ex : danemark) au sein de l'UE)

Il me semble qu'il n'y a pas de TVA aux USA, mais un sales taxe, qui peut aller de 0%  8% qqch. Donc, on peut vite arriver  de grosses diffrences sans changement de prix HT.

----------


## _skip

Mais l il s'agit de diffrences qui s'expliquent par les lois et taxes en vigueur dans les diffrents pays.

Mais une licence 40-100% plus cher ou un taux de change 1 USD = 1 EUR c'est difficile  expliquer. Mme si c'est vrai que c'est pas le seul domaine ou on retrouve ce genre de chose.

----------


## Lyche

> Mais l il s'agit de diffrences qui s'expliquent par les lois et taxes en vigueur dans les diffrents pays.
> 
> Mais une licence 40-100% plus cher ou un taux de change 1 USD = 1 EUR c'est difficile  expliquer. Mme si c'est vrai que c'est pas le seul domaine ou on retrouve ce genre de chose.


Comment expliquer qu'un CD en angleterre fasse 10 et 20 en France? Qu'un jeux vido fasse 30 et 60-70 en France? Si ce n'est un petit systme de "pseudo-protectionnisme" qui est en place depuis la mise en place de l'Euro. Je donne l'exemple de la France, mais c'est partout pareil en zone Euro..

----------


## Mdinoc

Il serait intressant de comparer les prix HT...

----------


## dams78

Si c'est plus cher c'est tout simplement parce que les consommateurs sont prts  mettre ce prix l, tout simplement. Pourquoi est ce que Microsoft se priverait? Ils sont pas les seuls  faire a, beaucoup d'entreprise n'appliquent pas les mme tarifs selon les pays, tout simplement parce que le consommateur n'a pas la mme vision du prix pour tel ou tel article. Par contre c'est sr qu'avec un peu plus de concurrence les prix chuterai, ya qu'a voir les socit qui passe un peu  Linux, elles arrivent  ngocier le prix des licences de leur postes Microsoft.

Bon et sinon, est ce que cela va changer quelque chose au niveau des navigateurs? Personnellement j'espre que oui, et j'aimerai bien pour cela savoir comment va tre proposer le choix  l'utilisateur? Est ce qu'il y aura des captures d'crans, un descriptif, est ce que cela sera choisit par Microsoft?

----------


## kimz

> (...) Conformment aux requtes de la Commission Europenne, Microsoft  proposera un "ballot screen" pour les utilisateurs de Windows XP/Vista/7 situ sur notre continent,


a veut dire que si on est un utilisateur des OS de MS en Afrique cette mesure ne s'applique pas ?

----------


## Lyche

> a veut dire que si on est un utilisateur des OS de MS en Afrique cette mesure ne s'applique pas ?


Exactement, cette demande  t faite par l'UE, pour l'UE.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je vois pas le rapport.
> Dans un march sain, si tu trouves que c'est trop cher (ou pas assez bien) tu achtes pas, et les prix baissent d'eux mme. Mais de toute vidence, on est pas sur un march sain. Si tu veux que les prix baisse, a passera par la possibilit de choisir nos logiciels.


Ce que tu appelles march sain, je suppose que c'est un domaine dans lequel il existe une concurrence. Ce n'est effectivement pas le cas dans le domaine
des OS. Mais peut-on reprocher  Microsoft d'tre le seul  proposer un OS qui rponde le mieux aux besoins des utilisateurs. 




> a veut dire que si on est un utilisateur des OS de MS en Afrique cette mesure ne s'applique pas ?


Ben, oui ! Qui a les politiques les plus cons du monde ? C'est NOUS !  ::ccool::

----------


## trenton

> Ce que tu appelles march sain, je suppose que c'est un domaine dans lequel il existe une concurrence. Ce n'est effectivement pas le cas dans le domaine
> des OS. Mais peut-on reprocher  Microsoft d'tre le seul  proposer un OS qui rponde le mieux aux besoins des utilisateurs.


Depuis quand tu lis mes messages ?
Enfin, tu peux avoir un avis sur quel est le meilleur OS, tu ne peux pas l'imposer comme tant une vrit absolue. Moi par exemple je ne partage pas ton avis.

C'est marrant, on nous dit que si on avait le choix, les gens continueraient de prendre Windows: si c'est si vrai, pourquoi ne pas laisser le choix. En gnral quand on force les gens  faire quelque chose, c'est parce que l'on sait qu'ils ne le feraient pas d'eux mme.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Ce qui est marrant, c'est que le choix existerait selon vous ! Mais, quel choix ? 

J'aimerais bien que l'on me donne les choix possibles en terme d'OS sur le march actuellement !

----------


## gillai

> Ce qui est marrant, c'est que le choix existerait selon vous ! Mais, quel choix ? 
> 
> J'aimerais bien que l'on me donne les choix possibles en terme d'OS sur le march actuellement !


Evidemment que le choix existe sinon tout le monde serait sur Windows. Le problme de maintenant c'est que tout le monde est habitu  Windows vu que c'est fournit par dfaut depuis un bon bout de temps.

Ceux qui en ont marre de Windows mais qui n'ont pas le courage d'apprendre un OS de presque zro ("oh mais je faisais a sur windows et ici c'est diffrent, windows c'tait mieux") retournent sur Windows, d'autres passent  Linux/Mac/autres et ne reviennent pas ou d'autres gardent windows en virtuel pour les programmes qui n'existent pas de l'autre ct (photoshop, ...) + l'autre OS.

J'ai pu le voir dans ma famille, ma mre a rachet un nouveau PC avec windows par dfaut (normal), j'ai mis Ubuntu sur son ancien PC et a la perturbe trop donc elle ne l'allume plus.

Mon oncle qui n'a jamais utilis un PC de sa vie m'a demand des conseils en PC, je lui en ai fournit un "vieux" que j'avais en installant Ubuntu dessus. Il n'est pas drang et s'en sort trs bien dessus. Si je lui mets Windows maintenant, je suis prt  parier que a se passera comme tous les utilisateurs lambdas qui feraient le chemin inverse : windows -> Linux. C'est diffrent de ce qu'il connait et donc rebutant.

Il m'appelle parfois pour savoir comment faire a ou a et je lui rponds mais un utilisateur windows dbutant fait exactement la mme chose... faut arrter de croire que Windows est plus simple et intuitif qu'un autre OS pour quelqu'un qui n'a jamais touch  un ordinateur de sa vie.

----------


## dams78

> Ben, oui ! Qui a les politiques les plus cons du monde ? C'est NOUS !


Parce qu'ils offrent la possibilit  l'utilisateur de choisir son navigateur? C'est  dire le logiciel qu'on utilise le plus...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Evidemment que le choix existe sinon tout le monde serait sur Windows. Le problme de maintenant c'est que tout le monde est habitu  Windows vu que c'est fournit par dfaut depuis un bon bout de temps.


Je vois a existe mais tu ne peux me les citer ...   ::ccool:: 




> Parce qu'ils offrent la possibilit  l'utilisateur de choisir son navigateur? C'est  dire le logiciel qu'on utilise le plus...


Parcequ'ils contraignent une entreprise prive de fournir les produits de la concurrence ! C'est du jamais vu et aberrant ! ::aie::

----------


## Mdinoc

Et la possibilit de choisir son navigateur, *on l'a dj*. Du moment, bien sr, qu'on sait qu'on l'a...

----------


## trenton

> Je vois a existe mais tu ne peux me les citer ...


On peut en citer au moins un: Ubuntu qui est utilis par les dputs par exemple.
D'autre part, le choix ne peut tre que plus large ds lors que le march est sain, et que le choix est laiss aux consommateurs.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> On peut en citer au moins un: Ubuntu qui est utilis par les dputs par exemple.
> D'autre part, le choix ne peut tre que plus large ds lors que le march est sain, et que le choix est laiss aux consommateurs.


Ubuntu n'est pas un rel concurrent, puisque, pour pouvoir utiliser pleinement son PC avec cet OS, il faut utiliser une mulation de Windows pour certains logiciels, et encore, il faut prier pour que le logiciel en question soit accept par l'mulateur (WINE, si je me souviens bien). 
D'autres part, Ubuntu ne fonctionne pas sous certains PC,  cause d'incompatibilits matrielles ! Et je sais de quoi je parle, il n'a jamais fonctionn sur ma machine. ::roll::

----------


## trenton

> Ubuntu n'est pas un rel concurrent, puisque, pour pouvoir utiliser pleinement son PC avec cet OS, il faut utiliser une mulation de Windows pour certains logiciels, et encore, il faut prier pour que le logiciel en question soit accept par l'mulateur (WINE, si je me souviens bien). 
> D'autres part, Ubuntu ne fonctionne pas sous certains PC,  cause d'incompatibilits matrielles ! Et je sais de quoi je parle, il n'a jamais fonctionn sur ma machine.


Pourquoi ce serait  toi d'en dcider, pourquoi le march ne pourrait pas dcider de lui mme ?

----------


## scornirdc

Personne ici ne pense que, avoir incorpor windows aux pc du commerce fut une grande avanc et, a permis le dveloppement et la dmocratisation des pc's justement ?

L'intgration de ie  windows, a permis a beaucoup de gens de connaitre internet, et par ailleurs de connaitre firefox, safari, opera.

Je vois pas en quoi cela fait un tel dbat.

Un utilisateur non satisfait de windows, cherchera une alternative, tout comme les utilisateurs non satisfait de IE passe  firefox, safari, opera ...

De plus cela ne gne personne que mac os soit d'office avec safari ?

Pour reprendre l'exemple des voitures.

Une personne non satisfaite de peugeot ira voir ailleurs.
Cela parait logique  tout le monde, pourtant fut un temps on ne trouvait pas de concession tout les 10km et donc l'on pouvait connaitre la concurrence que en comparant par rapport  ce que possde les autres, ou  ce qu'ils disent.

Ce que l'on peut dj faire.

IE permet d'accder  google,  des forums, il permet donc de faire un choix.

C'est du jamais vue dans l'histoire, qu'un marque soit oblig de propos un concurrent.

Moi j'aimerai bien voir le jour ou un concessionnaire peugeot, propose lors de l'essai de vhicule un comparatif avec un renault, une volkwagen, etc.

----------


## smyley

> Moi j'aimerai bien voir le jour ou un concessionnaire peugeot, propose lors de l'essai de vhicule un comparatif avec un renault, une volkwagen, etc.


Attention, cet argument a dj t propos, et les mmes tro... mcontents de la vie s'taient dj emballs dessus ...

----------


## Deadpool

> Attention, cet argument a dj t propos, et les mmes tro... mcontents de la vie s'taient dj emballs dessus ...


Pour le peu que j'ai suivi la discussion, des trolls, il y en a des 2 cts.  ::mouarf::   ::aie::

----------


## scornirdc

> Attention, cet argument a dj t propos, et les mmes tro... mcontents de la vie s'taient dj emballs dessus ...


Oui je l'ai lu, mais c'tait pour tayer mon expos.

----------


## smyley

> Pour le peu que j'ai suivi la discussion, des trolls, il y en a des 2 cts.


En effet.
Mais quittes  troller, autant que ce soit du neuf. Si c'est du copier/coller  partir de l'historique ...

----------


## _skip

Pour te rpondre en vitesse. 

- Safari tu peux le jarter.
- Des intellectuels considrent que livrer un outil de sa marque  un utilisateur, c'est lui forcer la main.
- Qu'une personne ne cherche pas  remplacer IE parce qu'elle n'en ressent pas le besoin, a fausse le march.

Pour le reste, prends garde aux 3 fantastiques.  ::mouarf::

----------


## _skip

Pour revenir au sujet, je me demande si microsoft aura une quelconque obligation de support sur les autres navigateurs. 
Genre si dans 2 ans les cd d'installations embarqueront des versions rassies de ces outils o si ils seront tenus de refourguer les versions du moments de firefox, opera, safari et autres.

----------


## Deadpool

> En effet.
> Mais quittes  troller, autant que ce soit du neuf. Si c'est du copier/coller  partir de l'historique ...


Certes, un peu d'originalit dans le troll ne serait pas de refus.  ::mouarf::

----------


## trenton

> Personne ici ne pense que, avoir incorpor windows aux pc du commerce fut une grande avanc et, a permis le dveloppement et la dmocratisation des pc's justement ?


Si a n'avait pas t Windows a aurait t un concurrent ( l'poque des systmes quivalents voir plus performants existaient dj), a ne change pas grand chose, mais surtout, a ne justifie pas que je soit oblig de le payer aujourd'hui  chaque fois que j'achte un ordinateur !




> L'intgration de ie  windows, a permis a beaucoup de gens de connaitre internet, et par ailleurs de connaitre firefox, safari, opera.


Oui, enfin, avec Netscape aussi on pouvait accder  tout cela, mais peu importe.




> Je vois pas en quoi cela fait un tel dbat.
> 
> Un utilisateur non satisfait de windows, cherchera une alternative, tout comme les utilisateurs non satisfait de IE passe  firefox, safari, opera ...
> 
> De plus cela ne gne personne que mac os soit d'office avec safari ?
> 
> Pour reprendre l'exemple des voitures.
> 
> Une personne non satisfaite de peugeot ira voir ailleurs.
> ...


Concernant le ballot screen, je trouve a  la fois stupide et surprenant de l'imposer  Microsoft. En revanche, sur d'autres points (que tu n'abordes pas), la politique de Microsoft a modifi le march en sa faveur par des techniques juges illgales par la CE, il est normal que Microsoft soit puni pour cela.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Si a n'avait pas t Windows a aurait t un concurrent ( l'poque des systmes quivalents voir plus performants existaient dj)


L, j'aimerais des exemples, parce qu'en 1985, des OS pour grand public... j'en connaissais pas des masses !  ::roll:: 

Pour, revenir au dbat sur l'obligation faite  Microsoft de promouvoir la concurrence, j'aimerais comment on explique que l'on puisse fournir des dcodeurs TNT avec un abonnement tlphonique ! Surtout que si vous demandez  ne pas prendre l'offre TV, c'est accept, mais vous payer le mme prix !

----------


## gillai

> Je vois a existe mais tu ne peux me les citer ...


Je peux videmment de citer Ubuntu et Fedora par exemple. C'est aussi simple  installer que Windows. Il y a des exceptions mais a reste vraiment rare maintenant puis faut se dire que tout est cr pour Windows, c'est aux autres de s'adapter donc je pense qu'on peut facilement comprendre ces exceptions.  ::): 




> Parcequ'ils contraignent une entreprise prive de fournir les produits de la concurrence ! C'est du jamais vu et aberrant !


Je dois admettre que je suis entirement de ton avis, j'ai trouv a stupide ds que j'ai lu la nouvelle il y a un petit temps dj.

----------


## Mdinoc

Fedora? N'est-ce pas l'OS qui n'a pas de dcodeur MP3 et propose  la place des liens vers des logiciels payants?

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je peux videmment de citer Ubuntu et Fedora par exemple. C'est aussi simple  installer que Windows. Il y a des exceptions mais a reste vraiment rare maintenant puis faut se dire que tout est cr pour Windows, c'est aux autres de s'adapter donc je pense qu'on peut facilement comprendre ces exceptions.


Je suis dsol, mais aussi bon que soit ces deux OS, on ne peut pas parler de vritable concurrence, dans la mesure ou il est NECESSAIRE d'muler Windows pour pouvoir jouir pleinement de son PC si on utilise ces OS ! Et, je maintiens que certains matriels ne fonctionnent pas avec ces OS !

Pour que les distributions Linux deviennent de vraies concurrentes  Windows, il faudrait que l'utilisateur utilisant ces distributions puissent installer n'importe quel matriel sans soucis, et que tous les logiciels soient utilisables sans avoir  muler leur rival ! Je n'ai jamais muler Linux ou MAC sous mon Windows, je n'en ai pas besoin !

----------


## trenton

> Fedora? N'est-ce pas l'OS qui n'a pas de dcodeur MP3 et propose  la place des liens vers des logiciels payants?


Non tu dois confondre.




> L, j'aimerais des exemples, parce qu'en 1985, des OS pour grand public... j'en connaissais pas des masses !


En cherchant un peu tu trouveras les noms. videmment ils ne sont plus connus aujourd'hui justement  cause de la concurrence fausse qui les a tus. Mais je crois pas que ce point soit capital, si tu veux admettons que Microsoft a t le meilleur a cette poque l, peut tre pas techniquement mais au moins stratgiquement... a ne justifie en rien la vente lie !




> Pour, revenir au dbat sur l'obligation faite  Microsoft de promouvoir la concurrence, j'aimerais comment on explique que l'on puisse fournir des dcodeurs TNT avec un abonnement tlphonique ! Surtout que si vous demandez  ne pas prendre l'offre TV, c'est accept, mais vous payer le mme prix !


Si ce que tu dis est vrai, oui, ce n'est pas normal. Il faut crire  la DGCCRF ou contacter une association de consommateurs. Ou pourquoi pas crire  la commission europenne. Ou les trois.

----------


## trenton

> Je suis dsol, mais aussi bon que soit ces deux OS, on ne peut pas parler de vritable concurrence, dans la mesure ou il est NECESSAIRE d'muler Windows pour pouvoir jouir pleinement de son PC si on utilise ces OS ! Et, je maintiens que certains matriels ne fonctionnent pas avec ces OS !
> 
> Pour que les distributions Linux deviennent de vraies concurrentes  Windows, il faudrait que l'utilisateur utilisant ces distributions puissent installer n'importe quel matriel sans soucis, et que tous les logiciels soient utilisables sans avoir  muler leur rival ! Je n'ai jamais muler Linux ou MAC sous mon Windows, je n'en ai pas besoin !


a c'est ton point de vue mais encore une fois, pourquoi Louis Griffont devrait choisir pour tout le monde ?

Windows aussi ne marche pas partout. Windows aussi a besoin de Cygwin pour faire march certains programmes. Tu es sur que tu es professionnel de l'informatique ? Des fois on a l'impression que tu dbarque.
Moi personnellement je n'ai jamais besoin d'muler Windows tu vois...

D'autre part les choses sont ainsi car les parts de march de Windows sont importantes ( une poque certains site n'taient pas accessibles via Firefox, mais seulement sur IE6, heureusement qu'on a pas attendu que ce ne soit plus du tout le cas (c'est encore le cas sur de rares sites) pour utiliser Firefox, on a vu le progrs qui s'en est suivit), si le march volue l'offre suivra !

----------


## Louis Griffont

> En cherchant un peu tu trouveras les noms.


 ::mouarf::  C'est  moi de chercher ?   ::mouarf::  
C'est toi qui dis que a existait,  toi de le prouver !  ::ccool:: 





> a ne justifie en rien la vente lie !


Une fois encore, quelle vente lie ? 





> Si ce que tu dis est vrai, oui, ce n'est pas normal. Il faut crire  la DGCCRF ou contacter une association de consommateurs. Ou pourquoi pas crire  la commission europenne. Ou les trois.


Bien sr que c'est vrai, mais personne ne fait rien... Trop d'enjeux politiques derrire !

----------


## dams78

Mais vous tes vraiment informaticiens pour comparer un OS  une voiture ou  une tl? Et oui c'est un monde diffrent donc on y applique des lois diffrentes, vous savez le code des nouvelles technologies, les licences, enfin tous ces trucs l...

Louis  quoi a sert de toujours sortir les mmes "arguments" si tu n'coutes pas les rponses... On a compris que tu ne savais pas installer Linux, mais ton cas n'est pas forcment reprsentatif. En plus comment peux tu affirmer qu'il faille absolument Wine (qui n'est pas un mulateur au passage) pour utiliser Linux? Moi sur mon portable je n'a pas Wine, et sur mon autre pc je l'utilise une fois par an pour un seul logiciel (pour faire mon album de vacances). Donc en quoi c'est gnant? Au contraire cela permet d'augmenter l'offre logiciel ou bien d'utiliser d'ancienne version (tu sais genre sur Xp quand tu voulais faire marcher un jeu provenant de Win98).

Enfin bon le sujet c'est quand mme le ballot screen de Microsoft... Moi personnellement je suis content enfin de ne plus avoir IE d'install tant donn qu'on ne pouvait pas le dsinstaller.

----------


## gillai

> Je suis dsol, mais aussi bon que soit ces deux OS, on ne peut pas parler de vritable concurrence, dans la mesure ou il est NECESSAIRE d'muler Windows pour pouvoir jouir pleinement de son PC si on utilise ces OS ! Et, je maintiens que certains matriels ne fonctionnent pas avec ces OS !
> 
> Pour que les distributions Linux deviennent de vraies concurrentes  Windows, il faudrait que l'utilisateur utilisant ces distributions puissent installer n'importe quel matriel sans soucis, et que tous les logiciels soient utilisables sans avoir  muler leur rival ! Je n'ai jamais muler Linux ou MAC sous mon Windows, je n'en ai pas besoin !


Le problme c'est qu'on est dans un cercle vicieux. Aussi bon que soit windows (j'aime bien Windows et je l'utilise, je n'aime juste pas vraiment Microsoft), les distributions Linux sont largement quivalentes  ce que propose Windows. C'est juste les diteurs de logiciels qui creusent cet cart en ne faisant que des applications Windows vu que c'est le plus rpandu.

Et il faut arrter de se voiler la face, c'est le plus rpandu, non pas parce qu'il est le meilleur mais bien parce qu'il est de base sur les ordinateurs pour les utilisateurs lambda et ce, depuis trs longtemps. Maintenant, je n'ai pas dit qu'une distribution Linux tait mieux que Windows en gnral, ce sont deux OS diffrents qui plaisent.

Maintenant, imaginez la situation inverse. Linux se trouve sur tous les ordinateurs grands publics, l'utilisateur lambda est "format linux"... Windows apparait, est-ce qu'il aura envie d'aller sur Windows en dlaissant Linux ? Non car a n'apporte rien de plus.

Enfin de toute faon, beaucoup de choses entrent en compte. Si les gens ne pirataient pas Windows aussi facilement et si les sanctions taient vraiment svres pour ceux qui le font, a changerait dj beaucoup de chose.

----------


## Mdinoc

Sauf que Windows _apporterait_ quelque chose de plus, ou n'aurait tout simplement pas t dvelopp.

 l'poque de la sortie des premiers Windows, ceux-ci apportaient quelque chose. Un nouveau logiciel apporte toujours quelque chose s'il veut dtrner ceux qui sont actuellement sur le march, et encore, a ne suffit pas toujours.

----------


## trenton

> C'est  moi de chercher ?   
> C'est toi qui dis que a existait,  toi de le prouver !


Si tu veux apprendre des choses tu peux aller l:
http://arb.developpez.com/histoire-microsoft-windows/
Tu verras aussi que le premier systme Microsoft n'a pas t fait par Microsoft  la base. 




> Une fois encore, quelle vente lie ?


Quelle vente lie ? J'ai l'impression que tu le fais exprs... Il va falloir que tu ailles dans un magasin d'informatique, ou que tu apprennes  te servir d'un moteur de recherches, car l c'est grave.




> Bien sr que c'est vrai, mais personne ne fait rien... Trop d'enjeux politiques derrire !


Et toi tu fais quoi ? Tu as contact une association de consommateur ? Tu as cris  ton dput ? Tu as fait quoi ?

----------


## FailMan

Moi je veux un ballot screen pour que j'aie le choix d'installer MacOS ou Linux  la place de Windows quand je l'achte quip de Windows  ::aie:: 

Faudrait quand mme qu'on m'explique pourquoi :

lorsqu'un OS est fourni avec de multiples logiciels, on le taxe de "nuire au dveloppement de l'offre concurrentielle" ;lorsqu'un OS respecte la concurrence et n'offre rien, on le boude parce que rien n'est inclus ;

Je veux galement un ballot screen lors de l'install de Linux, pour installer autre chose que Firefox. Autre chose qu'OpenOffice. Autre chose qu'Amarok.

----------


## gillai

> Sauf que Windows _apporterait_ quelque chose de plus, ou n'aurait tout simplement pas t dvelopp.
> 
>  l'poque de la sortie des premiers Windows, ceux-ci apportaient quelque chose. Un nouveau logiciel apporte toujours quelque chose s'il veut dtrner ceux qui sont actuellement sur le march, et encore, a ne suffit pas toujours.


Oui videmment.

Mais qu'est-ce qui manque  Linux (sur une distribution grand public) ? Les jeux et les applications comme Photoshop qui n'ont pas vraiment leur quivalent sur Linux (pour les trucs pousss) et l... je pense que Linux peut pas vraiment y faire quelque chose.

Donc pour Louis Griffont, une distribution Linux ne peut pas tre une alternative viable  Windows car elle n'a pas de logiciels spcialement dvelopps POUR Windows et des matriels fournis avec des pilotes POUR Windows.

Si tout le monde tait sur un pied d'galit...

----------


## gillai

> Et puis, ce topic m'a bien fait rire, c'est vrai que c'est facile Linux  (sinon moi je fais clic droit, vider la corbeille, et a marche  )


Je pense que vous devriez jeter un oeil dans les problmes Windows avant de rire des problmes sur Linux.  :;):

----------


## trenton

> Moi je veux un ballot screen pour que j'aie le choix d'installer MacOS ou Linux  la place de Windows quand je l'achte quip de Windows 
> 
> Faudrait quand mme qu'on m'explique pourquoi :
> 
> lorsqu'un OS est fourni avec de multiples logiciels, on le taxe de "nuire au dveloppement de l'offre concurrentielle" ;lorsqu'un OS respecte la concurrence et n'offre rien, on le boude parce que rien n'est inclus ;
> 
> Je veux galement un ballot screen lors de l'install de Linux, pour installer autre chose que Firefox. Autre chose qu'OpenOffice. Autre chose qu'Amarok.
> Et puis, ce topic m'a bien fait rire, c'est vrai que c'est facile Linux  (sinon moi je fais clic droit, vider la corbeille, et a marche  )


Encore une fois, tu montres que tu parles de sujets que tu ne connais pas !

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Mais vous tes vraiment informaticiens pour comparer un OS  une voiture ou  une tl? Et oui c'est un monde diffrent donc on y applique des lois diffrentes, vous savez le code des nouvelles technologies, les licences, enfin tous ces trucs l...


Ben, c'est marrant tout de mme que pour un secteur particulier les lois de la concurrence soit compltement revues, non ?




> Louis  quoi a sert de toujours sortir les mmes "arguments" si tu n'coutes pas les rponses...


Peut-tre parce que ce sont toujours les mmes questions et que les rponses ne sont pas valables ...




> On a compris que tu ne savais pas installer Linux, mais ton cas n'est pas forcment reprsentatif.


Rectificatif, je sais installer Linux, mais Linux refuse de fonctionner sur mon PC !Mais tu as raison, mon cas n'est pas reprsentatif, moi je suis informaticien, donc c'est plus facile pour moi que pour la plupart des gens... On touche l, peut-tre, la vraie explication ultime de la non progression des parts de march de Linux !




> En plus comment peux tu affirmer qu'il faille absolument Wine (qui n'est pas un mulateur au passage) pour utiliser Linux? Moi sur mon portable je n'a pas Wine, et sur mon autre pc je l'utilise une fois par an pour un seul logiciel (pour faire mon album de vacances).


Voil, tu l'avoues toi-mme ! Tu es oblig d'utiliser un logiciel Windows (et donc de l'muler) parce qu'il n'y a pas de correspondance sous Linux !



> Donc en quoi c'est gnant? Au contraire cela permet d'augmenter l'offre logiciel ou bien d'utiliser d'ancienne version (tu sais genre sur Xp quand tu voulais faire marcher un jeu provenant de Win98).


 C'est trs gnant, car rien ne garanti que le logiciel qui te manque soit support par ton mulateur et dans ce cas, comment fais-tu ?! (Mme si Wine ne se veut pas un mulateur, je ne sais comment appeler un logiciel qui mule un OS !  ::roll:: ) 
Pour utiliser les logiciels Win98 sous XP (mise  part le fait que 99% tournaient sans problmes), je n'ai jamais mul Linux sous Windows pour les faire tourner !  ::mouarf:: 




> Enfin bon le sujet c'est quand mme le ballot screen de Microsoft... Moi personnellement je suis content enfin de ne plus avoir IE d'install tant donn qu'on ne pouvait pas le dsinstaller.


Je ne comprend pas que tu sois content, puisque tu n'utilises pas Windows, donc a ne devrait pas te toucher ? 




> Sauf que Windows _apporterait_ quelque chose de plus, ou n'aurait tout simplement pas t dvelopp.


Et voil un second point expliquant la stagnation de Linux ! Il n'apporte rien (j'aurais tendance  ajouter au contraire) de plus par rapport  Windows.




> Si tu veux apprendre des choses tu peux aller l:
> http://arb.developpez.com/histoire-microsoft-windows/
> Tu verras aussi que le premier systme Microsoft n'a pas t fait par Microsoft  la base.


Et c'est quoi le problme ?





> Quelle vente lie ? J'ai l'impression que tu le fais exprs... Il va falloir que tu ailles dans un magasin d'informatique, ou que tu apprennes  te servir d'un moteur de recherches, car l c'est grave.


Je connais tout a et je le fais un peu exprs. Cette histoire de vente lie est _bizarrement_ apparue aprs que les premiers Linux soient plus ou moins utilisables. Avant, visiblement rien ! La mme pratique ne choquait personne. 
C'est un peu la mme histoire que pour IE. a ne choque personne que Microsoft fournisse une calculatrice, un logiciel de dessin, un diteur de texte, un traitement de texte, ... mais par contre IE c'est choquant ?

Et qu'en est-il des autres OS ? J'ai install une Dbian rcemment... On ne m'a pas propos de choisir mon navigateur lors de l'installation. Y en avait un par dfaut. Et en plus, quelle galre pour en installer un autre !  ::roll:: 





> Et toi tu fais quoi ? Tu as contact une association de consommateur ? Tu as cris  ton dput ? Tu as fait quoi ?


Ben, non, je ne fais rien ! Le jour ou Linux proposera une offre internet, ils se mettront  beugler  l'injustice ...  ::mouarf::

----------


## dams78

En fait ce que vous avez du mal  comprendre je crois, c'est qu'un OS n'est pas compos d'une couche applicative permettant de communiquer avec le matriel et d'un navigateur. Ce sont deux produits diffrents et donc quand Microsoft installe son navigateur avec son OS c'est de la concurrence dloyale, tout simplement.

Pour ce qui est d'installer Linux sans Firefox, etc.
Heuuu, vous savez ce que c'est Linux? C'est un noyau... encore une fois on ressent un certain manque d'informations de votre part. Donc je vais essayer de m'adapter... Haaa installer une distribution bas sur Linux (donc un ensemble de logiciel) sans Firefox, re-heuuu quand j'ai install ma Debian j'ai choisis le formule logiciel qui m'intressait, et effectivement il n'y avait pas Firefox ni Open Office, par contre comme j'ai install KDE j'ai eu Amarok.

----------


## FailMan

> Encore une fois, tu montres que tu parles de sujets que tu ne connais pas !


Tu as une touche de ton clavier ddie  cette phrase, o c'est un manque cruel d'arguments ?  ::roll:: 




> Je pense que vous devriez jeter un oeil dans les problmes Windows avant de rire des problmes sur Linux.


C'est pas le sujet, m'enfin, c'est un topic au pif, personnellement, jamais vu de topic Windows "est-ce je dois taper 3000 lignes de code en chinois dans un cran tout noir pour vider la corbeille ?". Qu'est-ce que a doit tre quand il faut se connecter  un rseau ou "monter" un priphrique  ::aie:: 
Ne rebondis plus dessus, c'tait juste pour faire rire.




> En fait ce que vous avez du mal  comprendre je crois, c'est qu'un OS n'est pas compos d'une couche applicative permettant de communiquer avec le matriel et d'un navigateur. Ce sont deux produits diffrents et donc quand Microsoft installe son navigateur avec son OS c'est de la concurrence dloyale, tout simplement.


Ce que tu ne comprends pas, c'est qu'une partie du moteur IE sert  l'explorateur de fichier, c'est pour a que IE n'est pas dsinstallable compltement.
Que dire de explorer.exe, de notepad.exe, de write.exe, du logiciel de gravage de CD, du logiciel permettant d'ouvrir le .zip ... Concurrence dloyale, aie aie aie, c'est  cause de Microsoft si il y a du chmage, tu m'as convaincu.  ::ccool::   ::aie::   ::haha:: 




> Haaa installer une distribution bas sur Linux (donc un ensemble de logiciel) sans Firefox, re-heuuu quand j'ai install ma Debian j'ai choisis le formule logiciel qui m'intressait, et effectivement il n'y avait pas Firefox ni Open Office, par contre comme j'ai install KDE j'ai eu Amarok.


Tu soulignes que en ayant install ton KDE tu as eu Amarok. Et si je veux KDE sans Amarok, je fais comment ?
Et bizarrement, j'ai pas de rponse  la question pose plus haut :




> Faudrait quand mme qu'on m'explique pourquoi :
> 
> lorsqu'un OS est fourni avec de multiples logiciels, on le taxe de "nuire au dveloppement de l'offre concurrentielle" ;lorsqu'un OS respecte la concurrence et n'offre rien, on le boude parce que rien n'est inclus ;





> On touche l, peut-tre, la vraie explication ultime de la non progression des parts de march de Linux !


*Certainement.*  ::ccool:: 




> Voil, tu l'avoues toi-mme ! Tu es oblig d'utiliser un logiciel Windows (et donc de l'muler) parce qu'il n'y a pas de correspondance sous Linux !


C'est comme pour MacOS, ils mulent Windows, quelle blague, quel aveu de faiblesse, mais bon, ils ne le reconnaitront jamais, ils ont besoin de Windows parce que leur OS ne les satisfont pas, cependant trop de fiert pour avouer qu'ils ont tor*t* !




> Pour utiliser les logiciels Win98 sous XP (mise  part le fait que 99% tournaient sans problmes), je n'ai jamais mul Linux sous Windows pour les faire tourner !


Moi non plus. Le mythe du Linuxiste, sans doute, de croire que seuls les bons logiciels sont sous Linux, et sont libres.




> Et voil un second point expliquant la stagnation de Linux ! Il n'apporte rien (j'aurais tendance  ajouter au contraire) de plus par rapport  Windows.


Si ! Des galres  ::aie::   ::haha:: 




> Je connais tout a et je le fais un peu exprs. Cette histoire de vente lie est _bizarrement_ apparue aprs que les premiers Linux soient plus ou moins utilisables.


Le must c'est quand on nous sort que la vente lie ne concerne pas tous les pays du monde... C'est se tirer une balle dans le pied : comment expliquer alors le succs de MS si la vente n'est pas lie partout, sinon grce  la qualit des produits ?




> Et qu'en est-il des autres OS ? J'ai install une Dbian rcemment... On ne m'a pas propos de choisir mon navigateur lors de l'installation. Y en avait un par dfaut. Et en plus, quelle galre pour en installer un autre !


Pourtant c'est facile : tu as juste 23 lignes de code  taper pour t'authentifier, 398 pour tlcharger le paquet, 230 pour l'extraire, 198 pour l'installer, et 7653 pour modifier le fichier .conf et enfin 12 lignes pour l'excuter.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> En fait ce que vous avez du mal  comprendre je crois, c'est qu'un OS n'est pas compos d'une couche applicative permettant de communiquer avec le matriel et d'un navigateur. Ce sont deux produits diffrents et donc quand Microsoft installe son navigateur avec son OS c'est de la concurrence dloyale, tout simplement.
> 
> Pour ce qui est d'installer Linux sans Firefox, etc.
> Heuuu, vous savez ce que c'est Linux? C'est un noyau... encore une fois on ressent un certain manque d'informations de votre part. Donc je vais essayer de m'adapter... Haaa installer une distribution bas sur Linux (donc un ensemble de logiciel) sans Firefox, re-heuuu quand j'ai install ma Debian j'ai choisis le formule logiciel qui m'intressait, et effectivement il n'y avait pas Firefox ni Open Office, par contre comme j'ai install KDE j'ai eu Amarok.


 ::roll::  D'un seul coup, Linux c'est un noyau et on fait une diffrence Noyau/Distri ! Franchement c'est nul  ! 
On sait tous ce qu'est la diffrence entre le noyau et la couche applicative !
Dans windows aussi y a un noyau. 
Microsoft vend un package compos de son noyau, et de sa couche applicative  laquelle il inclus fort intelligemment un certain nombre d'applications pour que l'utilisateur puisse profiter pleinement de son PC. Les distributions Linux font de mme... o est le problme ?

----------


## dams78

> Ben, c'est marrant tout de mme que pour un secteur particulier les lois de la concurrence soit compltement revues, non ?


T'as raison restons avec des lois dpasses, crites pendant la rvolution, c'est a l'avenir aprs tout...




> Peut-tre parce que ce sont toujours les mmes questions et que les rponses ne sont pas valables ...


De ton point de vue, ou alors c'est parce que les rponses ne te plaisent pas?




> Rectificatif, je sais installer Linux, mais Linux refuse de fonctionner sur mon PC !Mais tu as raison, mon cas n'est pas reprsentatif, moi je suis informaticien, donc c'est plus facile pour moi que pour la plupart des gens... On touche l, peut-tre, la vraie explication ultime de la non progression des parts de march de Linux !


C'est vrai qu'il y a tellement peu d'exemple de personnes qui s'en sorte sous Linux, et tellement peu de personne de mon entourage qui me parle de leur problme sous Windows (ou pas).




> Voil, tu l'avoues toi-mme ! Tu es oblig d'utiliser un logiciel Windows (et donc de l'muler) parce qu'il n'y a pas de correspondance sous Linux !
>  C'est trs gnant, car rien ne garanti que le logiciel qui te manque soit support par ton mulateur et dans ce cas, comment fais-tu ?! (Mme si Wine ne se veut pas un mulateur, je ne sais comment appeler un logiciel qui mule un OS ! ) 
> Pour utiliser les logiciels Win98 sous XP (mise  part le fait que 99% tournaient sans problmes), je n'ai jamais mul Linux sous Windows pour les faire tourner !


Et non Wine n'mule pas un OS, pour ta culture personnelle d'informaticien, et surtout tant donn que tu aimes baver sur Linux, il serait bon pour toi, je pense, de te renseigner sur ces technologies.
Et justement dans ce que tu dis, si tu passes justement par un mulateur, c'est comme si tu avais installer (d'ailleurs tu l'as install) l'OS en question, donc si cela ne fonctionne pas dans l'mulateur, cela ne fonctionnera pas sur une machine non mule (or ncessit de Direct X, quoi que certaine machine virtuelle y arrive je crois).




> Je ne comprend pas que tu sois content, puisque tu n'utilises pas Windows, donc a ne devrait pas te toucher ?


Parce que j'aime cracher sous Windows... Non tout simplement parce que en tant qu'informaticien je suis amen  travailler sur diffrents systme (ce qui me permet de les connatre un minimum) et surtout qu'actuellement je suis dveloppeur J2EE donc assez orient Web via Struts et que a me casse les c... d'tre oblig de faire fonctionner mon code sur des logiciels qui ne respecte par les normes. Donc je me dis que maintenant qu'on va proposer un tas de navigateurs qui eux respect les standards, je vais enfin perdre moins de temps.
Et surtout sur les postes Windows que je peux toucher, IE ne sera peut tre pas installer et a quand on voit comment Windows gre les prfrence logiciel, c'est que du bonheur.

----------


## FailMan

> C'est vrai qu'il y a tellement peu d'exemple de personnes qui s'en sorte sous Linux, et tellement peu de personne de mon entourage qui me parle de leur problme sous Windows (ou pas).


Peu, c'est le mot : *2%*.
C'est normal que plus de gens aient des problmes sous Windows. Tu as plus de risques d'avoir un accident de voiture si tu parcours 500000 km/an que si tu roules 300 mtres au sicle  ::aie::   ::roll:: 




> Et non Wine n'mule pas un OS.


On a jamais dit a : on dit qu'il mule un logiciel Windows (en soi, aveu de faiblesse tout de mme).

----------


## dams78

> Tu soulignes que en ayant install ton KDE tu as eu Amarok. Et si je veux KDE sans Amarok, je fais comment ?


Yen a un qui avait raison, tu parles sans savoir. J'ai install Digikam sur mon portable sans installer KDE...

----------


## dams78

> D'un seul coup, Linux c'est un noyau et on fait une diffrence Noyau/Distri ! Franchement c'est nul  ! 
> On sait tous ce qu'est la diffrence entre le noyau et la couche applicative !
> Dans windows aussi y a un noyau. 
> Microsoft vend un package compos de son noyau, et de sa couche applicative  laquelle il inclus fort intelligemment un certain nombre d'applications pour que l'utilisateur puisse profiter pleinement de son PC. Les distributions Linux font de mme... o est le problme ?


Et bah alors tu es capable de comprendre pourquoi la commission europenne a pris cette dcision...

C'est vous qui essayer de faire crois que Linux est pareil que Windows, dsol si il faut vous rappeler que Linux n'est qu'un noyau.

----------


## FailMan

> Yen a un qui avait raison, tu parles sans savoir. J'ai install Digikam sur mon portable sans installer KDE...


Dites, a vous arrive de rpondre aux questions ? J'ai pos deux questions, aucune rponse, je te parle de KDE et Amarok lis, et tu me sors un Digikam. De plus, tu prends la question  l'envers, a serait plutt "j'ai install KDE sans installer Digikam"  ::aie:: 




> C'est vous qui essayer de faire crois que Linux est pareil que Windows, dsol si il faut vous rappeler que Linux n'est qu'un noyau.


Drle : dans le topic sur les nouveauts attendues de "Windows 8", combien voudraient que Windows deviennent comme un UNIX, que Windows deviennent libre, que Windows possde des "fonctionnalits" dj existantes dans votre monde. Beaucoup. Et ceux-l ne sont pas particulirement pro-MS, loin de l  ::roll::

----------


## trenton

> Et c'est quoi le problme ?


Moi je ne vois pas de problme, j'ai dj dit que ce n'tait pas un point capital, c'est toi qui insiste.




> Je connais tout a et je le fais un peu exprs. Cette histoire de vente lie est _bizarrement_ apparue aprs que les premiers Linux soient plus ou moins utilisables.


Oui, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'illogique ou du "bizarre" l dedans. 




> Avant, visiblement rien ! La mme pratique ne choquait personne.


La mme pratique dans d'autres domaines choquait dj, si !




> C'est un peu la mme histoire que pour IE. a ne choque personne que Microsoft fournisse une calculatrice, un logiciel de dessin, un diteur de texte, un traitement de texte, ... mais par contre IE c'est choquant ?


Pour IE personnellement a ne me choque pas.




> Et qu'en est-il des autres OS ? J'ai install une Dbian rcemment... On ne m'a pas propos de choisir mon navigateur lors de l'installation. Y en avait un par dfaut. Et en plus, quelle galre pour en installer un autre !


Tu devrais chercher la dfinition du terme "distribution" : le but c'est justement de proposer des packages tout prt, rien ne t'empche de modifier ces packages ou de crer le tiens ! Et tu peux tout changer, de l'environnement de bureau (GNOME, KDE, etc.) au noyau (Linux, Darwin, Hurd, *BSD...)




> Ben, non, je ne fais rien ! Le jour ou Linux proposera une offre internet, ils se mettront  beugler  l'injustice ...


Ou tu n'as rien compris ou bien c'est moi.




> Tu as une touche de ton clavier ddie  cette phrase, o c'est un manque cruel d'arguments ?


Oui car te rpondre c'est perdre son temps.

----------


## dams78

> Dites, a vous arrive de rpondre aux questions ? J'ai pos deux questions, aucune rponse, je te parle de KDE et Amarok lis, et tu me sors un Digikam.


Ok excuses moi j'aurai du tre plus prcis, je donnais juste un exemple concrt. Donc Digikam fait parti de la suite KDE, donc si je dis que j'ai russis (facilement)  installer Digikam sans KDE, il faut comprendre que j'aurai pu installer Amarok sans KDE...

C'est vrai que j'aurai du tre plus prcis, parce que quand on sort qu'il faut taper x lignes de code (ou commande, as tu utilis le bon mot je me rappele plus) pour vider la corbeille, cela prouves que tu sais de quoi tu parles. Pourtant de tte ta signature laissait penser le contraire...

----------


## FailMan

> Oui car te rpondre c'est perdre son temps.


La facilit au service de la faiblesse.




> C'est vrai que j'aurai du tre plus prcis, parce que quand on sort qu'il faut taper x lignes de code (ou commande, as tu utilis le bon mot je me rappele plus) pour vider la corbeille, cela prouves que tu sais de quoi tu parles. Pourtant de tte ta signature laissait penser le contraire...


Pourtant je l'ai pas invent, ce topic ! 22 rponses pour "impossible de vider la corbeille" et un nombre de lignes de commande incalculable pour le faire, c'est quand mme pas mal... Sinon, moi je fais _clic droit_ > *vider la corbeille*, marrant, a marche !  ::roll::

----------


## BainE

> Je n'ai jamais muler Linux ou MAC sous mon Windows, je n'en ai pas besoin !


normal, quand on a choisi de coder sous Linux/unix on code standard (> 90% des cas) qui permet d etre portable et d etre multi plateforme.

T as jamais install un openssh, gimp, gtk, apache, svn, gcc, ... ?

C'est incomparable, d un cot tu veux rester sur ta plateforme pour raison commerciale et de l autre tu cherches la diffusion. Problmatique diffrentes.

----------


## dams78

> Sinon, moi je fais _clic droit_ > *vider la corbeille*, marrant, a marche !


Marrant moi aussi...

Tu sais des topics  la con de gars qu'on des soucis on peut certainement en trouv sur ton OS favoris, ou pas tant donn que la communaut Windows ne sait que rpondre "format" au moindre problme.

----------


## BainE

> Peu, c'est le mot : *2%*.


J adore tes stats sortis de ton chapeau, t es pret pour bosser au service sondage de l lyse.  




> On a jamais dit a : on dit qu'il mule un logiciel Windows (en soi, aveu de faiblesse tout de mme).


non plus perdu, ou fail comme tu dis.
Mais c'est pas grave essaye encore.

----------


## Deadpool

> Marrant moi aussi...
> 
> Tu sais des topics  la con de gars qu'on des soucis on peut certainement en trouv sur ton OS favoris, ou pas tant donn que la communaut Windows ne sait que rpondre "format" au moindre problme.


Windows c'est tout pourri, le vidage de la corbeille ne fonctionne pas.  ::aie:: 

On constatera que l aussi il faut taper un certain nombre de lignes de commande sotriques pour rsoudre le problme.  ::mouarf::

----------


## _skip

Vous pouvez vous amuser un sacr moment comme a,  prendre des problmes isols pour en faire des arguments...
Jamais eu de problmes pour vider ma corbeille windows (mme sous 98), pas plus sous openSuse.

----------


## dams78

> Vous pouvez vous amuser un sacr moment comme a,  prendre des problmes isols pour en faire des arguments...
> Jamais eu de problmes pour vider ma corbeille windows (mme sous 98), pas plus sous openSuse.


Il faut juste russir  dissocier le cas d'utilisation normal c'est  dire un clic droit pour vider sa corbeille des cas o c'est la merde. Donc faut pas dire Linux c'est super compliqu pour vider sa corbeille, je connais un gars qui  son voisin dont le cousin  du taper des lignes de code en C++ pour vider sa corbeille.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Et bah alors tu es capable de comprendre pourquoi la commission europenne a pris cette dcision...
> 
> C'est vous qui essayer de faire crois que Linux est pareil que Windows, dsol si il faut vous rappeler que Linux n'est qu'un noyau.


On va pas  chaque fois rappeler la liste des distributions... Quand on dit Linux, on parle des distributions en gnral, comme quand on dit Windows on parle pas du noyau ou de la surcouche graphique, c'est un tout. C'est plus facile avec Windows, car y en a qu'un, avec les distributions Linux y en a tellement qu'il est impossible de les lister toutes !

Donc, arrtes de jouer au plus fin, c'est nul. 

Je maintiens pour ma part que Wine est un mulateur. 

Pour ce qui est des applications existants  la fois sous Linux, MAC ou Windows, ce n'est pas que le code est mieux fait, c'est que pour obtenir de la visibilit les auteurs ont t oblig de crer une version Windows. Sinon, qui parlerait de Gimp ? ect... 

Maintenant soyons clair. Ce n'est pas parce que je dis que Linux n'est pas un concurrent de Windows et ne peut pas rivaliser avec, que 
je dis que Linux ne fonctionne pas et n'est pas un OS valableque c'est uniquement la faute des auteurs des distributions

Dans mon cas, si Linux ne fonctionne pas, c'est que j'ai une carte qui n'est pas reconnu et je n'ai pas trouv de pilote sous Linux capable de la grer ! La faute  Linux ? Non bien sr. Mais, simplement, le fabricant n'a pas vu l'intrt de dvelopper un pilote pour Linux.
Si je ne passe pas sous Linux, c'est que je sais que certains logiciels que j'utilise ne fonctionnent pas sous Wine. Pourquoi ? J'en sais rien !

Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'avant que Linux puisse tre un vrai concurrent de Windows, il faudra qu'il s'impose auprs des fabricants et des diteurs afin que les pilotes et les logiciels sortent pour les 2(3) environnements. Je pense que dans ce cas, le modle OpenSource n'est pas adapt. La dispersion des distributions et donc des ressources est un trs gros handicap  ce niveau.

----------


## trenton

> On va pas  chaque fois rappeler la liste des distributions... Quand on dit Linux, on parle des distributions en gnral, comme quand on dit Windows on parle pas du noyau ou de la surcouche graphique, c'est un tout. C'est plus facile avec Windows, car y en a qu'un, avec les distributions Linux y en a tellement qu'il est impossible de les lister toutes !
> 
> Donc, arrtes de jouer au plus fin, c'est nul. 
> 
> Je maintiens pour ma part que Wine est un mulateur. 
> 
> Pour ce qui est des applications existants  la fois sous Linux, MAC ou Windows, ce n'est pas que le code est mieux fait, c'est que pour obtenir de la visibilit les auteurs ont t oblig de crer une version Windows. Sinon, qui parlerait de Gimp ? ect... 
> 
> Maintenant soyons clair. Ce n'est pas parce que je dis que Linux n'est pas un concurrent de Windows et ne peut pas rivaliser avec, que 
> ...


Encore une fois, c'est ton droit de prfrer Windows peu importe les raisons. Personne ne remet en cause ton choix, il t'appartient. Mais pourquoi interdire aux autres de faire un autre choix ?

Enfin, pour info, les pilotes, les dveloppeurs de Linux les font gratuitement pour tout constructeur qui le demande. Aprs, si un constructeur prend ses clients pour des cons, il appartiens aux clients de ragir en consquence...

----------


## dams78

> On va pas  chaque fois rappeler la liste des distributions... Quand on dit Linux, on parle des distributions en gnral, comme quand on dit Windows on parle pas du noyau ou de la surcouche graphique, c'est un tout. C'est plus facile avec Windows, car y en a qu'un, avec les distributions Linux y en a tellement qu'il est impossible de les lister toutes !


Justement ici on parle de la sparation du noyau et de ces logiciels (IE en l'occurence), donc ce n'est pas jouer au plus fin, c'est juste ne pas raconter n'importe quoi. Linux c'est le noyau, une distribution c'est un ensemble de logiciels gravitant autour de ce noyau.




> Je maintiens pour ma part que Wine est un mulateur.


WINE => Wine Is Not Emulator, qu'est ce que tu veux de plus? On est quand mme sur un forum d'informaticien, la plupart sont des professionnels, on est pas sur caramail ici, alors non Wine n'est pas un mulateur. Virtualbox est un mulateur!




> Pour ce qui est des applications existants  la fois sous Linux, MAC ou Windows, ce n'est pas que le code est mieux fait, c'est que pour obtenir de la visibilit les auteurs ont t oblig de crer une version Windows. Sinon, qui parlerait de Gimp ? ect...


Mais lol quoi, et d'ailleurs le code de Linux a t port sur Windows sinon personne en parlerait...




> Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'avant que Linux puisse tre un vrai concurrent de Windows, il faudra qu'il s'impose auprs des fabricants et des diteurs afin que les pilotes et les logiciels sortent pour les 2(3) environnements. Je pense que dans ce cas, le modle OpenSource n'est pas adapt. La dispersion des distributions et donc des ressources est un trs gros handicap  ce niveau.


Juste comme a, le couche applicative avec le matriel est gre par le noyau, donc les distributions n'ont rien  voir l dedans...
Mais sinon t'as raison avoir le choix est mal sain, au moins yen a qui sont content comme a quand on leur impose quelque chose.

----------


## FailMan

> J adore tes stats sortis de ton chapeau, t es pret pour bosser au service sondage de l lyse.


Un peu de recherche sur le net ne tue jamais personne, j'ai dj donn ma source quelque part, rien que pour toi je vais la retrouver.
Pardon, j'ai t trop gnreux : 1%.  ::haha:: 

http://marketshare.hitslink.com/report.aspx?qprid=8
http://marketshare.hitslink.com/repo...qpcustom=Linux  ::haha::   ::aie:: 




> WINE => Wine Is Not Emulator, qu'est ce que tu veux de plus?


M'expliquer ce qu'est un programme qui permet de reproduire le fonctionnement d'un autre qui fonctionne sur une plate-forme diffrente. Si c'est pas un mulateur, c'est quoi ?




> On constatera que l aussi il faut taper un certain nombre de lignes de commande sotriques pour rsoudre le problme.


... qui provient apparemment d'un virus. L'OS n'est pas en tort l-dedans, mis  part que son succs fait qu'on s'y attarde pour y dvelopper des crasses.

----------


## BainE

> On va pas  chaque fois rappeler la liste des distributions... Quand on dit Linux, on parle des distributions en gnral


Ouai moi pareil, j ai dcid de plus dire merci mais "encul". Bon y a des gens btes qui comprennent pas, je me suis pris une mandale hier.

----------


## FailMan

J'adore votre rpartie, a me fait bien rire. Les arguments manquent, alors on ironise, en essayant de faire passer l'autre pour un schnoque. Faire semblant de rien comprendre.
Enfin, on a toujours pas rpondu  mes 2 questions, comme quoi, il suffit de gratter un peu pour s'apercevoir que tout comme Linux, il faut croire que ses utilisateurs ne rpondent  rien qui sort un peu de l'ordinaire  ::lol::   ::haha::   ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

Pour rappel, un mulateur permet de substituer un lment matriel (du hardware donc) par un logiciel qui en imite le comportement physique.

WINE est lui un portage des APIs graphiques Windows sous X.

Totalement diffrent donc.

----------


## FailMan

> Pour rappel, un mulateur permet de substituer un lment matriel (du hardware donc) par un logiciel qui en imite le comportement physique.
> 
> WINE est lui un portage des APIs graphiques Windows sous X.
> 
> Totalement diffrent donc.


Ah merci pour l'explication, pour une fois que y'en a un qui sert  quelque chose... Dans ce cas, si c'est un simple portage des API graphiques, pourquoi les quelques logiciels pourtant basiques que j'ai tent d'utiliser ne fonctionnent-ils pas ? (ne s'excutent pas du tout)

----------


## Deadpool

> Ah merci pour l'explication, pour une fois que y'en a un qui sert  quelque chose... Dans ce cas, si c'est un simple portage des API graphiques, pourquoi les quelques logiciels pourtant basiques que j'ai tent d'utiliser ne fonctionnent-ils pas ? (ne s'excutent pas du tout)


Je t'avoue que personnellement je n'utilise pas Wine vu que tous mes besoins sont dj remplis par un Ubuntu de base.

Quels logiciels a tu essay d'excuter? Il y a combien de temps?

Wine est mis  jour trs souvent, il se peut que ce qui ne fonctionnait pas il y a quelque temps se mette  fonctionner maintenant.

----------


## FailMan

> Toi tu gre un serveur Debian, c'est bien a ?
> Tu en as d'autres des blagues ?


Mis  part le fait que tu ne sais pas rester dans une discussion, non. On parle ici de Linux en home non ? Pas en serveur  ce que je sache. C'est quand mme grave de ne pas savoir rester sur un sujet sans essayer en permanence de dvier sur autre chose.
Linux en home ne me plat pas du tout, j'ai eu que des mauvaises expriences (et c'est pas faute de ne pas avoir essay : Mandrake 10.1, Ubuntu 8.04, Ubuntu 9.04, Ubuntu 9.10). Cependant en server c'est diffrent.

Et non, j'ai toujours pas de rponse  ma question, je la rappelle :




> Faudrait quand mme qu'on m'explique pourquoi :
> 
> lorsqu'un OS est fourni avec de multiples logiciels, on le taxe de "nuire au dveloppement de l'offre concurrentielle" ;lorsqu'un OS respecte la concurrence et n'offre rien, on le boude parce que rien n'est inclus ;





> Quels logiciels a tu essay d'excuter? Il y a combien de temps?
> Wine est mis  jour trs souvent, il se peut que ce qui ne fonctionnait pas il y a quelque temps se mette  fonctionner maintenant.


Oul, il n'y a pas si longtemps ( = 1 ou 2 semaines), la dernire fois que j'ai ouvert Ubuntu parce que mon PC a boot directement dessus, le principal logiciel c'tait HLSW, aprs je devais avoir test un ou deux de mes applis .NET. Sans succs, rien ne marchait.

----------


## dams78

> J'adore votre rpartie, a me fait bien rire. Les arguments manquent, alors on ironise, en essayant de faire passer l'autre pour un schnoque. Faire semblant de rien comprendre.
> Enfin, on a toujours pas rpondu  mes 2 questions, comme quoi, il suffit de gratter un peu pour s'apercevoir que tout comme Linux, il faut croire que ses utilisateurs ne rpondent  rien qui sort un peu de l'ordinaire


T'es sur un forum ici, par sur une hot line, alors tu prends tes petits doigts si t'es press et tu vas sur Wikipedia : 


> Wine est l'acronyme rcursif anglophone de  Wine Is Not an Emulator , littralement Wine n'est pas un mulateur. Parfois, on le considre aussi,  tort[2] comme l'acronyme de  WINdows Emulator [3]. Ce logiciel est une implmentation libre de l'interface de programmation Microsoft Windows btie sur X et UNIX (BSD, Linux), cest--dire qu'il permet d'utiliser sous Linux ou Mac OS X des programmes conus pour fonctionner sous Windows. Le logiciel n'a donc pas besoin du systme d'exploitation Windows pour fonctionner. En cela, Wine se diffrencie des mulateurs de machine comme QEMU et Bochs. Wine gre les modes 16 et 32 bits de l'interface Windows. Wine est maintenant sous licence LGPL, aprs avoir t sous licence WineHQ, puis X11.


Ensuite je me rappel d'un post o tu rclamais de la mme manire des rponses  tes questions, et comme les rponses ne te plaisaient pas tu les ignorais et rptais "mais rpondez moi", alors aprs ne vient pas de plaindre si les gens ne veulent pas forcment te rponde.

----------


## dams78

> Mis  part le fait que tu ne sais pas rester dans une discussion, non. On parle ici de Linux en home non ? Pas en serveur  ce que je sache. C'est quand mme grave de ne pas savoir rester sur un sujet sans essayer en permanence de dvier sur autre chose.
> Linux en home ne me plat pas du tout, j'ai eu que des mauvaises expriences (et c'est pas faute de ne pas avoir essay : Mandrake 10.1, Ubuntu 8.04, Ubuntu 9.04, Ubuntu 9.10). Cependant en server c'est diffrent.
> 
> Et non, j'ai toujours pas de rponse  ma question, je la rappelle :


C'est quoi dj le titre du post?  ::aie:: 

J'ai pas vraiment envie de perdre du temps  rpondre  ta question, puisqu'on en parle depuis un bout de temps maintenant, donc si t'as toujours pas compris j'en dduis que tu comprendra jamais.

----------


## FailMan

Tu rptes une affirmation, sans expliquer, que veux-tu, c'est un peu trop facile. Bizarrement, on m'a demand ma source pour mes stats, a devait tre trop dur de regarder en effet, enfin, je ne me suis pas insurg. Ah oui, il y avait du Flash sur le site. Pas sr que a marche avec votre OS. (non l je suis mchant  ::roll:: )




> Ensuite je me rappel d'un post o tu rclamais de la mme manire des rponses  tes questions, et comme les rponses ne te plaisaient pas tu les ignorais et rptais "mais rpondez moi", alors aprs ne vient pas de plaindre si les gens ne veulent pas forcment te rponde.


Peut-tre parce que vos rponses dnues de toute argumentation / explication ne valent pas un kopeck  ::aie::  ?




> C'est quoi dj le titre du post?


Tu as raison, arrtons l. On ne parle pas  une brouette, on la pousse.  ::arf:: 
Le topic a dj driv depuis 200 posts, je parlais simplement du fait qu'on parlait de Linux Home et non pas de Linux Server, et que donc faire une allusion  Linux Server pour dnigrer mes propos tait pitoyable.
Bien sr, tu es parfait, tu n'as post *un seul* message en dehors du sujet.




> J'ai pas vraiment envie de perdre du temps  rpondre  ta question, puisqu'on en parle depuis un bout de temps maintenant, donc si t'as toujours pas compris j'en dduis que tu comprendra jamais.


Ou tout simplement parce que vous tes incapables d'y rpondre  ::aie::  relisez vos posts, vous vous rfugiez en permanence derrire de l'ironie, du "je te prends pour un schnoque parce que t'es sous Windows", des arguments foireux qu'on entend en permanence.
La jalousie et la frustration de voir ses ides chouer et surtout aussi peu crdibles est un fabuleux moteur, je t'admire. Bien jou  ::ccool::

----------


## trenton

> Faudrait quand mme qu'on m'explique pourquoi :
> 
>     * lorsqu'un OS est fourni avec de multiples logiciels, on le taxe de "nuire au dveloppement de l'offre concurrentielle" ;
>     * lorsqu'un OS respecte la concurrence et n'offre rien, on le boude parce que rien n'est inclus ;


Qui a dit a (si dj a avait un sens) ?
Encore une fois, tu montres que tu connais trs mal (voir pas du tout) les sujets sur lesquels tu tiens  intervenir.

----------


## dams78

> Tu rptes une affirmation, sans expliquer, que veux-tu, c'est un peu trop facile. Bizarrement, on m'a demand ma source pour mes stats, a devait tre trop dur de regarder en effet, enfin, je ne me suis pas insurg. Ah oui, il y avait du Flash sur le site. Pas sr que a marche avec votre OS. (non l je suis mchant )


Je t'ai rien demand moi.




> Peut-tre parce que vos rponses dnues de toute argumentation / explication ne valent pas un kopeck  ?


C'est vrai que c'est dans mes habitudes d'affirmer des choses sans argumentation / explication, je ne donne d'ailleurs jamais d'exemple concrets...

----------


## NejNej

Y'a quand mme une diffrence entre Windows et Linux : la gratuit.

Ce qui doit gner lorsque Windows fournit d'office des appli c'est qu'il fait payer? non?
Alors que Linux c'est gratuit, donc du coup il n'y a pas une sorte d'obligation d'achat d  une situation de monopole.

----------


## Lyche

> Y'a quand mme une diffrence entre Windows et Linux : la gratuit.
> 
> Ce qui doit gner lorsque Windows fournit d'office des appli c'est qu'il fait payer? non?
> Alors que Linux c'est gratuit, donc du coup il n'y a pas une sorte d'obligation d'achat d  une situation de monopole.


Il y a surtout une envie flagrante de casser la russite des autres. Et cela ne s'tend pas qu'a MS. C'est une pathologie latente de la condition humaine ou quoi?

----------


## FailMan

> Y'a quand mme une diffrence entre Windows et Linux : la gratuit.
> 
> Ce qui doit gner lorsque Windows fournit d'office des appli c'est qu'il fait payer? non?
> Alors que Linux c'est gratuit, donc du coup il n'y a pas une sorte d'obligation d'achat d  une situation de monopole.


Non, Linux n'est pas gratuit, regarde Red Hat, Mandriva aussi est payante.




> Encore une fois, tu montres que tu connais trs mal (voir pas du tout) les sujets sur lesquels tu tiens  intervenir.




```

```

 ::roll::  Toujours les mmes pseudo-arguments  ::aie::   ::bug::

----------


## NejNej

> Il y a surtout une envie flagrante de casser la russite des autres. Et cela ne s'tend pas qu'a MS. C'est une pathologie latente de la condition humaine ou quoi?


Mouais enfin l on en viendrait aux questions :
-pourquoi juste le navigateur?
-pourquoi MS(bon a tu l'as dis), mais la pomme par exemple est bien pire, et puis je m'arrte l sinon les fanboy des plus grandes firmes vont venir braller.

Mais bon de ce point de vu l, cette mesure est un poil ridicule donc.

----------


## NejNej

> Non, Linux n'est pas gratuit, regarde Red Hat, Mandriva aussi est payante.


Alors dans ce cas oui c'est pareil.

----------


## trenton

> Le topic a dj driv depuis 200 posts, je parlais simplement du fait qu'on parlait de Linux Home et non pas de Linux Server, et que donc faire une allusion  Linux Server pour dnigrer mes propos tait pitoyable.


Je tiens  m'excuser, j'avais supprim le message mais trop tard. C'est vrai que ce n'est pas gentil de ma part, mais a me fait rire quand tu dis que tu gre un serveur Debian, et que dans le mme temps, tes messages montrent ta mconnaissance totale du systme GNU-Linux. 

Toujours est-il qu'il n'est pas non plus trs pertinent de se demander si Windows est mieux que GNU-Linux ou l'inverse dans le cadre de ce sujet (et mme au del). Alors arrtes s'il te plait.

----------


## Lyche

> Mouais enfin l on en viendrait aux questions :
> -pourquoi juste le navigateur?
> -pourquoi MS(bon a tu l'as dis), mais la pomme par exemple est bien pire, et puis je m'arrte l sinon les fanboy des plus grandes firmes vont venir braller.
> 
> Mais bon de ce point de vu l, cette mesure est un poil ridicule donc.


Simplement parce que la pomme n'a pas 80% de PDM  :;):  ce qui gne  l'heure actuelle, c'est le monopole de MS. Sauf que le coupable n'est pas 100% MS, mais comme les chiffres parlent pour lui, on ne remet jamais en cause la situation qui a fait qu'on en est l. Les distributeurs ont jous le jeu, et font plus que a maintenant. Linux est arriv 10ans trop tard, une fois que le "commercial" avait jou. Une fois que les formations d'ingnieurs MS avait t faites, une fois que MS avait assez de fric pour faire ce qu'ils voulaient, o ils le voulaient.
Attention, je ne suis pas pro MS/Linux ni mme anti MS/Linux. (pour Mac je dis pas  ::aie:: ) Je dis simplement qu'il ne faut pas faire l'amalgame entre la situation de monopole actuelle et "le forcing" de MS. Qu'il ne faut pas dire "Windows est un bon/mauvais OS pour telle ou telle raison". La question du monopole ne relve plus de caractre technique ni ergonomique depuis bien longtemps. Ce systme est implant, chez les revendeurs, comme dans les entreprises. Et la peur du changement joue un rle prpondrant  cette folie des PDM.
Les utilisateurs ne passent sous linux que lorsqu'une personne leur en parle, pourquoi? parce que la pub (et non pas que MS) est faite dans le sens qui arrange celui qui tire les ficelles, et  l'heure actuelle, la ficelle de la distribution du pc, c'est pas MS, ce sont les distributeurs.

Pour le navigateur, c'est une suite logique  :;):  c'est MS, a n'a plus aucun rapport avec le sujet d'offrir ou non  l'utilisateur le choix, il ne l'a plus depuis 1995 le choix. Mais, pour limiter la casse, on fait "ce qui parat tre le mieux"

----------


## FailMan

> Je tiens  m'excuser, j'avais supprim le message mais trop tard. C'est vrai que ce n'est pas gentil de ma part, mais a me fait rire quand tu dis que tu gre un serveur Debian, et que dans le mme temps, tes messages montrent ta mconnaissance totale du systme GNU-Linux.


Et ? Je gre un serveur personnel pour des tches simples, je sais le faire fonctionner, je sais excuter les tches dont j'ai besoin, rien de plus. Je ne suis pas un expert dans le domaine, je connais juste la partie visible de l'iceberg. Je m'en fiche de savoir comment c'est fabriqu, comment sa fonctionne, je veux juste que a marche quand je tape les commandes ncessaires.

Enfin c'est comme vous voulez, vous tes pas crdibles une seconde avec votre OS qui se veut grand public sans l'tre, par ailleurs il y a des chances pour qu'il ne le soit jamais et c'est tant mieux. Quand on voit comment certains sont borns et rducteurs, c'est assez repoussant.
Par ailleurs, a se sent dans les stats quand mme que c'est un OS qui ne plat pas... Puisque vous dites vous-mme que la vente lie ne concerne pas tous les pays...
C'est simplement de la frustration, vous en voulez  Windows parce qu'il russit l o vous chouez c'est  dire : *S'IMPOSER et comprendre le besoin de l'utilisateur*. L'utilisateur s'en tape si c'est ouvert ou pas, si a respecte les standards ou pas, et MS l'a bien compris, contrairement  vous. Intrinsquement, votre OS doit tre bien mieux que Windows. Mais il ne correspond pas  la masse des utilisateurs, d'o son chec cuisant.




> Toujours est-il qu'il n'est pas non plus trs pertinent de se demander si Windows est mieux que GNU-Linux ou l'inverse dans le cadre de ce sujet (et mme au del). Alors arrtes s'il te plait.


Pourtant, il me semble que tu as commenc  troller le sujet avant que j'arrive. Ah non, c'est Windows qui fausse les timestamp, sans doute  ::aie::

----------


## trenton

> Enfin c'est comme vous voulez, vous tes pas crdibles une seconde avec votre OS qui se veut grand public sans l'tre, par ailleurs il y a des chances pour qu'il ne le soit jamais *et c'est tant mieux.*


Ok.  ::ccool::

----------


## BainE

> J'adore votre rpartie, a me fait bien rire. Les arguments manquent, alors on ironise, en essayant de faire passer l'autre pour un schnoque. Faire semblant de rien comprendre.
> Enfin, on a toujours pas rpondu  mes 2 questions, comme quoi, il suffit de gratter un peu pour s'apercevoir que tout comme Linux, il faut croire que ses utilisateurs ne rpondent  rien qui sort un peu de l'ordinaire


C'est juste qu on pas le temps de faire de l'ducation informatique.
C'est quand meme toi qui te lances dans des discutions dans lesquelles tu ne sais pas de quoi on parle exactement.

----------


## FailMan

> C'est juste qu on pas le temps de faire de l'ducation informatique.
> C'est quand meme toi qui te lances dans des discutions dans lesquelles tu ne sais pas de quoi on parle exactement.


Bien sr... et puis je n'ai pas le temps de faire de l'ducation orthographique et de la bonne utilisation de toutes les touches du clavier.  :;): 
Dcidment, c'est tout de mme assez drle de voir que vous avez tous le mme bouclier : on prend l'utilisateur pour un incapable, ainsi on ne justifie pas ses opinions... Enfin, c'est tout  votre honneur,  ::aie::  si a vous fait plaisir de ne pas tre crdible et d'tre  la ramasse... C'est votre choix  ::ccool:: 

Certainement pas le mien.

----------


## smyley

> C'est juste qu on pas le temps


Vu le dbit des pages, j'aurai vraiment jur le contraire  ::roll:: 

Ah sinon, juste un truc vu ... il y a quelques pages :



> Windows aussi a besoin de Cygwin pour faire march certains programmes.


 ::mouarf:: 

Alors,  part les outils permettant d'utiliser des commandes Unix sous Windows (les make, lex, yacc et compagnie originels), j'aurai bien aim savoir quel programme sous Windows  besoin de Cygwin pour fonctionner, tellement vital qu'il n'y ai aucun autre moyen d'y avoir accs  ::roll:: 

ps. ah oui, je prcise : pour le grand publique, ie, la majorit des utilisateurs de Windows (ben oui, vu la motivation que l'on retrouve chez certains pour dformer mes propos...)

----------


## NejNej

> Simplement parce que la pomme n'a pas 80% de PDM  ce qui gne  l'heure actuelle, c'est le monopole de MS.


Oui mais la politique doit rester la mme, on s'en prend  MS pour son monopole(quasi), si c'est pour MS a devrait tre pour tout os payant.
MS se casse la gueule(imaginons) on va attendre de voir qui prend la suite pour dire:
"eh oh un ballot screen toi!"
je trouve a un peu ridicule.

Les lois visant  contrer les monopoles ok, mais a doit tre appliques  tous.

----------


## dams78

J'aime bien le "comprendre l'utilisateur". Tu peux dvelopper parce que le nombre de fois o j'entends "qu'est ce que c'est compliqu l'informatique, heureusement que tu es l, etc, etc" mais laisse perplexe sur le fait que les informaticiens ont compris le fameux utilisateur.

Dire que l'Open Source a chou parce qu'il ne sait pas "impos" dsol mais une fois de plus c'est vraiment ne rien comprendre  ce principe.

Enfin pour revenir sur l'utilisateur, on va bien voir ce que va donner ce ballot screen parce que maintenant il va vraiment avoir le choix (l'utilisateur), et maintenant il va vraiment falloir le comprendre. 
En tout cas moi les personnes dbutantes  qui j'ai prsent Firefox l'ont adopt, alors c'est certainement pas significatif mais c'est mon exprience et c'est du concret. Mais bon c'est marrant quand mme qu'une rglementation offrant le choix  l'utilisateur soit si mal reu, j'ai vraiment du mal  le comprendre a.

----------


## FailMan

> J'aime bien le "comprendre l'utilisateur". Tu peux dvelopper parce que le nombre de fois o j'entends "qu'est ce que c'est compliqu l'informatique, heureusement que tu es l, etc, etc" mais laisse perplexe sur le fait que les informaticiens ont compris le fameux utilisateur.


En une phrase : c'est pas Windows qui possde des prjugs d'OS inaccessible de par sa complexit...

Tu as fait installer FF sur les machines sur lesquelles tu vas ? C'est cool. Je suis sr que si tu leur avais install IE avec l'icne de Firefox et son interface, elles n'auraient strictement rien remarqu.




> Dire que l'Open Source a chou parce qu'il ne sait pas "impos" dsol mais une fois de plus c'est vraiment ne rien comprendre  ce principe.


Dans ce cas, pourquoi pestez-vous contre Windows qui s'impose ? Si vous ne voulez pas vous imposer, en quoi a vous drange ?
L'OpenSource choue au niveau des systmes d'exploitation pour particulier, tu ne peux pas le nier. Il ne satisfait pas l'utilisateur, n'est pas connu du grand public et possde une image bien souvent ngative.

----------


## trenton

> Alors,  part les outils permettant d'utiliser des commandes Unix sous Windows (les make, lex, yacc et compagnie originels), j'aurai bien aim savoir quel programme sous Windows  besoin de Cygwin pour fonctionner, tellement vital qu'il n'y ai aucun autre moyen d'y avoir accs 
> 
> ps. ah oui, je prcise : pour le grand publique, ie, la majorit des utilisateurs de Windows (ben oui, vu la motivation que l'on retrouve chez certains pour dformer mes propos...)


Tu n'as pas compris mon point. Si a peut te faire plaisir: oui, toutes les applications utilises par les utilisateurs de Windows de faon massive marchent sur Windows. Et aprs ?




> Dans ce cas, pourquoi pestez-vous contre Windows qui s'impose ? Si vous ne voulez pas vous imposer, en quoi a vous drange ?


Moi je peste pas contre Windows, je peste uniquement contre le fait que je soit oblig de l'acheter  chaque fois que j'achte un ordinateur. Et toi, pourquoi pestes tu contre le noyau Linux ?

----------


## smyley

> Si a peut te faire plaisir


Tu crois vraiment que c'est ce que je cherche ici ?  ::roll:: 

Mais dsol de cette interruption, continuez messieurs  ::mrgreen:: 

ps.



> Moi je peste pas contre Windows, je peste uniquement contre le fait que je soit oblig de l'acheter  chaque fois que j'achte un ordinateur.


Achte un Mac, tu te sentira mieux.

----------


## NejNej

> Moi je peste pas contre Windows, je peste uniquement contre le fait que je soit oblig de l'acheter  chaque fois que j'achte un ordinateur.


o_O, ah bon?

----------


## FailMan

> Et toi, pourquoi pestes tu contre le noyau Linux ?


Je ne peste pas contre Linux, je peste contre les ides comme quoi "c'est mieux que Windows", comme quoi "WinDAUBE", comme quoi "Microsoft c'est le responasble de tous les maux", comme quoi "Linux c'est supercool, c'est bien mieux que Windows et a plante pas, alors installe-le vite tu verras, plus de galres", comme quoi "Windows est impos", etc. etc.
Je peste plus contre une populations d'imbciles que contre le noyau en lui-mme. Je n'aime pas Linux Home parce qu'il reste pour moi encore une grosse bta presque finie. Le jour o je pourrai me passer de tutos pendant 1 mois en utilisant Linux, alors je dirai qu'il est arriv  la version 1.0. Quand je vois que mme sous Ubuntu 9.10, j'ai des messages d'erreurs bizarres ou non traduits quand je dmonte pas un priphrique alors que je l'ai dbranch... Ca me fait penser  une Peugeot  ::aie::  c'est sympa en soi, a peut satisfaire, mais c'est horriblement mal fini.

----------


## trenton

> Achte un Mac, tu te sentira mieux.


 ::mrgreen:: 
Je vois pas la diffrence.
Mais mon portefeuille oui.  ::P:

----------


## smyley

> Je vois pas la diffrence.


La diffrence c'est que rien ne t'obliges  acheter un PC avec Windows vu que maintenant :
- Les Mac sont des PC (sur le plan technique, pas besoin de troller dessus)
- Mac OS n'est pas Windows aux dernires nouvelles.
Mais je suis sur que tu trouvera une autre explication pour justifier tes pamphlets, j'ai confiance  ::ccool::

----------


## Deadpool

> Oul, il n'y a pas si longtemps ( = 1 ou 2 semaines), la dernire fois que j'ai ouvert Ubuntu parce que mon PC a boot directement dessus, le principal logiciel c'tait HLSW, aprs je devais avoir test un ou deux de mes applis .NET. Sans succs, rien ne marchait.


Tu l'as mis  jour?

Il ne faut pas oublier non plus que c'est fait par rtro ingnierie.

Pour le .NET, faudrait plutt voir du ct de Mono ( moins que ce soit avec Mono que tu les a test).

----------


## yoyo88

> La diffrence c'est que rien ne t'obliges  acheter un PC avec Windows vu que maintenant :
> - Les Mac sont des PC (sur le plan technique, pas besoin de troller dessus)
> - Mac OS n'est pas Windows aux dernires nouvelles.
> Mais je suis sur que tu trouvera une autre explication pour justifier tes pamphlets, j'ai confiance


et tu peux mme trouver quelques PC sous linux...
 :;):

----------


## trenton

> La diffrence c'est que rien ne t'obliges  acheter un PC avec Windows vu que maintenant :
> - Les Mac sont des PC (sur le plan technique, pas besoin de troller dessus)
> - Mac OS n'est pas Windows aux dernires nouvelles.
> Mais je suis sur que tu trouvera une autre explication pour justifier tes pamphlets, j'ai confiance


Tu sembles pas comprendre: le problme c'est pas que ce soit Microsoft. Le problme c'est de payer pour quelque chose qu'on ne veux pas. 

Moi je veux pouvoir choisir mon PC, ET mes logiciels.

----------


## FailMan

> Tu l'as mis  jour?
> 
> Il ne faut pas oublier non plus que c'est fait par rtro ingnierie.
> 
> Pour le .NET, faudrait plutt voir du ct de Mono ( moins que ce soit avec Mono que tu les a test).


J'imagine que oui il tait  jour. Enfin, j'ai laiss tomber. En plus de ne pas pouvoir excuter le peu d'applications Windows dont j'avais besoin, mon Ubuntu est extrment lent, met  4 / 5 minutes  dmarrer, et en plus, je ne peux pas le mettre en veille sans qu'il fasse crasher toute la bcane.

Donc je reste dsormais 90% du temps sous Windows, je vais sur Ubuntu quand j'en ai envie (environ 1 fois par mois, 5 minutes avant d'avoir a redmarrer parce que je ne peux rien y faire).




> Moi je veux pouvoir choisir mon PC, ET mes logiciels.


w00t.

----------


## trenton

> w00t.


Ca ne rpond absolument pas  ce que je dis.

----------


## dams78

> En une phrase : c'est pas Windows qui possde des prjugs d'OS inaccessible de par sa complexit...
> 
> Tu as fait installer FF sur les machines sur lesquelles tu vas ? C'est cool. Je suis sr que si tu leur avais install IE avec l'icne de Firefox et son interface, elles n'auraient strictement rien remarqu.
> 
> 
> 
> Dans ce cas, pourquoi pestez-vous contre Windows qui s'impose ? Si vous ne voulez pas vous imposer, en quoi a vous drange ?
> L'OpenSource choue au niveau des systmes d'exploitation pour particulier, tu ne peux pas le nier. Il ne satisfait pas l'utilisateur, n'est pas connu du grand public et possde une image bien souvent ngative.


1/ C'est tes prjugs l, Windows ne s'installe pas il est dj install sur les machines, alors forcment...
2/ Si tu le dis...
3/ C'est toi qui pestes l, moi je suis content sur ce post, je suis satisfait comme la Commission Europenne.

----------


## smyley

> Moi je veux pouvoir choisir mon PC, ET mes logiciels.


 ::aie:: 

Tu me rappelles pourquoi alors tu es oblig d'acheter un PC Windows ? Achte un Mac ou trouve toi un PC Linux pour ne plus avoir  te plaindre.

Tu semble le penser toi mme, tu peux trs bien utiliser un autre OS que Windows sans devoir y retourner pour tes logiciels favoris. Alors qu'est-ce qui te lie  l'achat de Windows ?

----------


## FailMan

> Ca ne rpond absolument pas  ce que je dis.


Pourtant si : tu peux choisir les composants, donc ton PC, et ensuite, tu as le choix de ton OS.




> 1/ C'est tes prjugs l, Windows ne s'installe pas il est dj install sur les machines, alors forcment...
> 2/ Si tu le dis...
> 3/ C'est toi qui pestes l, moi je suis content sur ce post, je suis satisfait comme la Commission Europenne.


1. Bien sr. Sur 99% des machines vendues  Carrouf ou  la Fnac, Windows est dj install, non ?  ::aie:: 

2. C'est mon opinion personnelle, encore une fois, vous n'avez jamais russi  dmontrer ce qu'apportait FF par rapport  IE dans le simple cadre de l'affichage de pages internet, et en dehors de toutes considrations comme les bench, les normes, le dveloppement, etc. etc.

3. Moi je peste contre ce que j'ai cit plus haut. Je me contrefiche du ballot screen. Par contre je veux bien qu'on en mette un sur Mac OS aussi. Tant qu' faire, autant que a soit pour tout le monde. Ah non, c'est vrai Mac OS n'est pas le premier, il choue lui aussi, on ne peux pas tre jaloux  ::(:

----------


## trenton

> Tu me rappelles pourquoi alors tu es oblig d'acheter un PC Windows ? Achte un Mac ou trouve toi un PC Linux pour ne plus avoir  te plaindre.
> 
> Tu semble le penser toi mme, tu peux trs bien utiliser un autre OS que Windows sans devoir y retourner pour tes logiciels favoris. Alors qu'est-ce qui te lie  l'achat de Windows ?


Tu veux choisir tes logiciels ? Ne choisis pas ton PC. FAIL (c'est bien comme a qu'on dit John ?)
Tu veux choisir ton PC ? Ne choisis pas tes logiciels. FAIL encore.

Moi je veux la libert de choisir les deux, je n'y renoncerais pas pour te faire plaisir.
Ce n'est pas pour rien d'ailleurs que des lois interdisant de telles pratiques existent en France, et dans la plupart des pays dmocratiques.

----------


## _skip

C'est illgal d'acheter un PC sans OS en France?  ::koi:: 

Perso je vois un tas de boutique en ligne chez qui je commande qui proposent des PC sans Os. Bien sr ce ne sont pas des grands magasins comme vos Auchan, Carouf et autres avec le rayon PC entre les fruits-lgumes et les shampoings  ::mouarf:: . 

Pour un professionnel de l'informatique, a doit pas tre trop *dur* d'acheter son PC ailleurs qu'en grande surface je suppose. Donc comme a, pas de windows, pas d'IE. Un magasin grand public a vend des produits grand public, donc a vend des PC avec windows. C'est tout c'est pas la peine de chercher le vice.

----------


## FailMan

> Tu veux choisir tes logiciels ? Ne choisis pas ton PC. FAIL (c'est bien comme a qu'on dit John ?)
> Tu veux choisir ton PC ? Ne choisis pas tes logiciels. FAIL encore.
> 
> Moi je veux la libert de choisir les deux, je n'y renoncerais pas pour te faire plaisir.


Mais tu *PEUX* choisir ton PC et tes logiciels : sur internet, il existe des machines vendues sans OS, tu peux monter ta machine toi-mme, dire que c'est impossible, a relve de la mauvaise foi.

----------


## Deadpool

> J'imagine que oui il tait  jour. Enfin, j'ai laiss tomber. En plus de ne pas pouvoir excuter le peu d'applications Windows dont j'avais besoin, mon Ubuntu est extrment lent, met  4 / 5 minutes  dmarrer, et en plus, je ne peux pas le mettre en veille sans qu'il fasse crasher toute la bcane.


Si tu le dit...

----------


## smyley

> Tu veux choisir tes logiciels ? Ne choisis pas ton PC. FAIL (c'est bien comme a qu'on dit John ?)
> Tu veux choisir ton PC ? Ne choisis pas tes logiciels. FAIL encore.


Bon, alors pour rester sur le mme niveau que ton argumentation :
"trenton dit : Je veux utiliser les logiciels Windows, mais je ne veux surtout pas payer Windows"  ::mouarf:: 

Aprs, si tu n'es satisfait ni par les solutions  base de PC Windows, ou de PC Mac, ou des rares PC Linux, le monde de l'informatique ne peux rien pour toi et tu sera toujours un grincheux jusqu' la fin de ta vie  ::roll::

----------


## trenton

> C'est illgal d'acheter un PC sans OS en France? 
> 
> Perso je vois un tas de boutique en ligne chez qui je commande qui proposent des PC sans Os. Bien sr ce ne sont pas des grands magasins comme vos Auchan, Carouf et autres avec le rayon PC entre les fruits-lgumes et les shampoings . 
> 
> Pour un professionnel de l'informatique, a doit pas tre trop *dur* d'acheter son PC ailleurs qu'en grande surface je suppose. Donc comme a, pas de windows, pas d'IE. Un magasin grand public a vend des produits grand public, donc a vend des PC avec windows. C'est tout c'est pas la peine de chercher le vice.


Certains ordinateurs (la plupart) vendus avec Windows ou Mac OS n'ont pas d'quivalent sans logiciels.

Quand je dis choisir, j'entends par l choisir compltement. Pas  moiti.

C'est pareil, choisir entre Windows Vista ou Windows 7, pour moi c'est pas avoir le choix !

----------


## trenton

> Bon, alors pour rester sur le mme niveau que ton argumentation :
> "trenton dit : Je veux utiliser les logiciels Windows, mais je ne veux surtout pas payer Windows"


J'ai rien compris

----------


## smyley

> J'ai rien compris


Pas grave. Continue de pester contre Windows. (Ah non, juste sur le fait que tu es oblig de l'acheter pour l'utiliser).

Tu devrais essayer de pester contre Mac, l'opposition est plus farouche.

----------


## trenton

> Aprs, si tu n'es satisfait ni par les solutions  base de PC Windows, ou de PC Mac, ou des rares PC Linux, le monde de l'informatique ne peux rien pour toi et tu sera toujours un grincheux jusqu' la fin de ta vie


On a plus qu' fermer le sujet alors, ceux qui sont pas contents de la dcision de la CE, on peut rien pour eux et ils seront toujours des grincheux et blablabla...

----------


## trenton

> Pas grave. Continue de pester contre Windows. (Ah non, juste sur le fait que tu es oblig de l'acheter pour l'utiliser).
> 
> Tu devrais essayer de pester contre Mac, l'opposition est plus farouche.


Je ne peste pas contre Windows (puisque de toute faon je ne l'utilise pas), ne t'en dplaise.




> Ah non, juste sur le fait que tu es oblig de l'acheter pour l'utiliser


Tu dois avoir des problmes de comprhension, car je n'ai jamais rien dit l dessus.

----------


## Mdinoc

Pourquoi fait-on tout le temps l'amalgame entre les *affaires de vente lie de Windows avec les PC* (que je juge un lgitime problme), *le fait qu'IE vienne avec Windows ?* et *la qualit relative de Windows par rapport aux autres OS*?
Ce sont trois sujets diffrents...

----------


## _skip

Mac a passablement pris dans les dents avec le topic IPad pour un moment.
Le point ou a peut tre merdique de pas pouvoir acheter un PC sans windows, c'est peut tre les portables. Pour un ordi de bureau, on trouve des quivalents sans OS, pas forcment tous mais a doit suffire pour les rares exceptions qui veulent pas de windows, (mme pas en dual boot soit dit).

----------


## smyley

> On a plus qu' fermer le sujet alors, ceux qui sont pas contents de la dcision de la CE, on peut rien pour eux et ils seront toujours des grincheux et blablabla...


Le pire c'est qu'en effet, vu que la CE a pris sa dcision et que MS s'y es pli, de leur point de vue le dbat est clos. Jeu, set et match.

Par contre du point de vue de la guerre anti MS et anti monopoles, il reste encore beaucoup de nouveaux levels  explorer. Il n'y a qu' voir les tlphones ou les tablettes ...

----------


## dams78

> 1. Bien sr. Sur 99% des machines vendues  Carrouf ou  la Fnac, Windows est dj install, non ? 
> 
> 2. C'est mon opinion personnelle, encore une fois, vous n'avez jamais russi  dmontrer ce qu'apportait FF par rapport  IE dans le simple cadre de l'affichage de pages internet, et en dehors de toutes considrations comme les bench, les normes, le dveloppement, etc. etc.
> 
> 3. Moi je peste contre ce que j'ai cit plus haut. Je me contrefiche du ballot screen. Par contre je veux bien qu'on en mette un sur Mac OS aussi. Tant qu' faire, autant que a soit pour tout le monde. Ah non, c'est vrai Mac OS n'est pas le premier, il choue lui aussi, on ne peux pas tre jaloux


1/ j'ai pas compris l...
2/ si si je te l'avais apport, mais a rejoins ce que je disais, tu poses des questions mais tu n'attends qu'une seule rponse, alors forcment... mais sinon dans le simple cadre de l'affichage de pages internet, et en dehors de toutes considrations comme les bench, les normes, le dveloppement, etc. etc,  quoi a sert de passer de IE6  IE8 dans ce cas l? voire pourquoi changer d'OS?
3/ t'as trouv le bon post alors si tu t'en fiches du ballot screen...

----------


## Lyche

> Mac a passablement pris dans les dents avec le topic IPad pour un moment.


Si tu veux aller dans ce sens, MS prend tous les jours pour 15ans les dents.

----------


## smyley

> Tu dois avoir des problmes de comprhension, car je n'ai jamais rien dit l dessus.


Peut tre bien.




> Moi je peste pas contre Windows, je peste uniquement contre le fait que je soit oblig de l'acheter  chaque fois que j'achte un ordinateur.


Tu sembles en effet indiquer que l'achat d'un ordinateur t'oblige  acheter Windows. A partir de l, faux implique n'importe quoi.




> Je ne peste pas contre Windows (puisque de toute faon je ne l'utilise pas), ne t'en dplaise.


Oui oui je rectifie, tu pestes contre le fait que tu soit oblig d'acheter Windows quand tu achtes un ordinateur. Grande diffrence  ::ccool::

----------


## smyley

> Le point ou a peut tre merdique de pas pouvoir acheter un PC sans windows, c'est peut tre les portables.


Sur ce "march" on retrouve les notebook qui peuvent tre trouvs sur Linux & Co ou encore les fameux MacBook. A moins de viser pile poil les portables moyenne gamme (vu qu'en gnral c'est l o Windows est "seul"), il faut tre motiv pour tre oblig d'acheter un Windows ...

----------


## trenton

> Oui oui je rectifie, tu pestes contre le fait que tu soit oblig d'acheter Windows quand tu achtes un ordinateur. Grande diffrence


Oui a fait une sacre diffrence.

----------


## FailMan

> Pourquoi fait-on tout le temps l'amalgame entre les *affaires de vente lie de Windows avec les PC* (que je juge un lgitime problme), *le fait qu'IE vienne avec Windows ?* et *la qualit relative de Windows par rapport aux autres OS*?
> Ce sont trois sujets diffrents...


Parce que ceux qui amnent ce genre d'arguments ont rat leur vocation : jouer les clowns dans un cirque pour enfants (sans volont aucune de dnigrer, chapeau Messieurs  ::hola:: )




> 1/ j'ai pas compris l...
> 2/ si si je te l'avais apport, mais a rejoins ce que je disais, tu poses des questions mais tu n'attends qu'une seule rponse, alors forcment... mais sinon dans le simple cadre de l'affichage de pages internet, et en dehors de toutes considrations comme les bench, les normes, le dveloppement, etc. etc,  quoi a sert de passer de IE6  IE8 dans ce cas l? voire pourquoi changer d'OS?
> 3/ t'as trouv le bon post alors si tu t'en fiches du ballot screen...


1. Je te dis que Windows est dj install sur les machines vendues pour le lambda, a me semble pas dur  comprendre pourtant ?!

2. Non, la preuve, je ne l'ai pas retenue. Le changement entre IE6 et IE8 apporte un agrment notable en terme de *fonctionnalits importantes*. Pas entre IE8 et FF ni entre FF et Chrome ou autre.

3. Je me fiche du ballot screen, mais j'y ai donn mon avis, avant qu'on me fasse partir en troll avec des dires  la limite du ridicule.

----------


## Rams7s

> avant qu'*on me fasse partir en troll* avec des dires  la limite du ridicule.


 ::mrgreen:: 
T'as vraiment des soucis. Allez, t'es pas le seul. Lui non plus il fait pas ce qu'il veut, la bire le force  se faire boire comme d'autre se font forcer  tre neuneu:

----------


## scornirdc

> Pourquoi fait-on tout le temps l'amalgame entre les *affaires de vente lie de Windows avec les PC* (que je juge un lgitime problme), *le fait qu'IE vienne avec Windows ?* et *la qualit relative de Windows par rapport aux autres OS*?
> Ce sont trois sujets diffrents...


Je te suis  100%.

Ce topic est cens parler de l'adoption "forc" de IE par les utilisateurs lambda de windows, et de la dcision de la CE  ce sujet.

Ce forum tant normalement fait pour un public ayant des comptences avrs en informatique.

Je ne comprends pas pourquoil es derniers posts rapporte au fait qu'on ne peux pas acheter un pc dans le commerce sans avoir windows dessus.

----------


## FailMan

> T'as vraiment des soucis. Allez, t'es pas le seul. Lui non plus il fait pas ce qu'il veut, la bire le force  se faire boire comme d'autre se font forcer  tre neuneu:


 ::boulet::  On ne parle pas  une brouette, on la pousse...

A bon entendeur,  :;):

----------


## Mdinoc

Il semblerait que le Ballot Screen soit dj disponible sous Vista, je l'ai vu en tant que mise  jour importante mais non coche par dfaut (et attention, c'est une MAJ non-dsinstallable, comme WGA).

*Edit:* D'ailleurs, il est l sous XP aussi, sauf qu'il est coch par dfaut cette fois-ci. Je le tlcharge en ce moment mme sur mon PC du bureau...

----------


## FailMan

> Mise  jour de l'cran de slection du navigateur Microsoft pour les utilisateurs EEA de Windows XP (KB976002)
> Date de la dernire publication : 23/2/2010
> Taille du tlchargement : 559 Ko  
> Installez cette mise  jour pour accder  un cran de slection qui vous permet de slectionner les ventuels navigateurs Web  installer en plus d'Internet Explorer. Une fois installe, cette mise  jour logicielle ne peut pas tre supprime.


Je vais essayer, voir ce que a donne.
Il est bien prcis que c'est des navigateurs  installer *en plus* d'IE. Dans le fond, le BS n'apporte rien, pas mme le choix, vu qu'il existait dj avant.

----------


## Mdinoc

Je vous ferai part de mes impressions. C'est l'heure du reboot.

----------


## BainE

> Il semblerait que le Ballot Screen soit dj disponible sous Vista, je l'ai vu en tant que mise  jour importante mais non coche par dfaut (et attention, c'est une MAJ non-dsinstallable, comme WGA).
> 
> *Edit:* D'ailleurs, il est l sous XP aussi, sauf qu'il est coch par dfaut cette fois-ci. Je le tlcharge en ce moment mme sur mon PC du bureau...


hein ?
ca veut dire que depuis 4 ans que mon windows (boulot) est install, demain matin il va me demander si je veux d autres navigateurs ?

----------


## Mdinoc

Alors, aprs reboot:
Rien de spcial au reboot, ni  l'ouverture de session, ni dans le menu Dmarrer.Lancer Firefox via son icne sur le bureau n'affiche rien de spcial.Lancer IE via son icne sur le bureau non plus.Lancer Firefox via l'option "internet" dans le menu Dmarrer non plus.Ni le "choisir les programmes par dfaut"
En fait, je ne vois pour l'instant aucune trace du fameux ballot screen. Donc, soit il n'est pas encore actif, soit il a dtect qu'IE n'tait pas mon navigateur par dfaut.

----------


## dams78

C'est un peu du vent le "en plus", quand je vois le nombre de lien, appli qui se lance avec IE alors que c'est Firefox mon navigateur par dfaut. J'y avais cru pourtant  un Windows sans IE  ::(: .

----------


## Mdinoc

Ah, l'explication ici



> If you do not set Internet Explorer as your default Web browser, the Browser Choice application does not make any changes to your computer.


Voil pourquoi je n'ai aucun symptme, pas mme le raccourci sur le bureau indiqu par la page.

----------


## FailMan

> C'est un peu du vent le "en plus", quand je vois le nombre de lien, appli qui se lance avec IE alors que c'est Firefox mon navigateur par dfaut. J'y avais cru pourtant  un Windows sans IE .


Les applications sont mal codes. Toutes les applications que je ralise, bien qu'elles soient en .NET, lors d'un appel URL, lancent le navigateur par dfaut. C'est de la faute du dveloppeur et non de IE si il a dcid de le lancer avec IE et non pas avec le webbrowser par dfaut.

Ensuite, un Windows sans IE n'est pas possible, l'explorateur possde des particularits communes "en fusion" avec le moteur d'IE.

----------


## BainE

Ordre alatoire du ballot screen ?

Surprenant.

----------


## Deadpool

> Ensuite, un Windows sans IE n'est pas possible, l'explorateur possde des particularits communes "en fusion" avec le moteur d'IE.


Justement, a aurait pas chang avec Seven?
Il me semble que dans Seven, IE est compltement dsinstallable.

----------


## FailMan

Tu as raison, j'avais des doutes mais il me semblait que c'tait dfinitivement impossible, mais en ralit sous 7, IE est totalement indpendant de Windows.  :;):

----------


## Mdinoc

Et qu'advient-il des logiciels qui utilisent un composant WebBrowser?

----------


## yoyo88

> Et qu'advient-il des logiciels qui utilisent un composant WebBrowser?


a mon avie c'est toujours celui d'IE qui est utiliser.

----------


## trenton

> a mon avie c'est toujours celui d'IE qui est utiliser.


Je pense que la question tait pose dans le cas ou l'on dsinstalle compltement internet explorer.

----------


## yoyo88

> Je pense que la question tait pose dans le cas ou l'on dsinstalle compltement internet explorer.


oui, mais le composent WebBrowser et un composent qui est utiliser par IE.

donc dsinstall IE ne devrait pas logiquement dsinstall le composent qui est indpendant d'IE.

----------


## trenton

> oui, mais le composent WebBrowser et un composent qui est utiliser par IE.
> 
> donc dsinstall IE ne devrait pas logiquement dsinstall le composent qui est indpendant d'IE.


ok

----------


## FailMan

> donc dsinstall IE ne devrait pas logiquement dsinstall le composent qui est indpendant d'IE.


Le contrle WebBrowser de Windows Forms utilise Internet Explorer.

Quand tu tentes de dsinstaller IE sous 7, tu as plusieurs avertissements comme quoi tu ne pourras plus excuter ni mme utiliser certaines fonctions de l'OS, mais que cependant, il peut tre rinstall.

Si tu tentes d'excuter un GUI possdant un contrle WebBrowser sur une machine n'tant plus dote d'IE, je suis prt  parier que ton contrle ne fonctionnera pas.

----------


## _skip

A moins que les composants COM survivent la dsinstallation. Remarque ce n'est pas le cas des outils office, donc peu probable.

----------


## guigz2000

Perso, je pense que c'est une decision cretine.Pourquoi juste le navigateur?
Il faudrait aussi le faire pour les lecteurs multimedias,le editeurs de texte,les logiciels graphiques,etc....
Impossible de tout prendre en compte.

Je trouve aussi surprenant que l'on oblige pas apple a faire de meme. En effet,safari est install d'office sous osx,ainsi que itunes et on ne demande pas a apple de proposer autre chose...

----------


## guigz2000

> L'OpenSource choue au niveau des systmes d'exploitation pour particulier, tu ne peux pas le nier. Il ne satisfait pas l'utilisateur, n'est pas connu du grand public et possde une image bien souvent ngative.


Linux echoue parce que si on arrive pas a configurer et utiliser windows (installer un driver par exemple),il est trs peu probable qu'on arrive a:
* choisir une distribution linux
* comprendre comment elle marche (surtout le systeme de fichiers a la con ainsi que les menus surchargs)
* aller sur les irc des heures durants pour se faire aider
* se taper avec succes l'edition des fichiers textes pour la configuration(sans rien y comprendre la plupart du temps, et je ne parle pas de la recompilation du noyau, la configuration de l'interface graphique)
* passer des heures a essayer tous les logiciels obscurs pour enfin trouver celui qui vous convient le plus (et la plupart du temps il manque toujours un truc).Je ne parle pas de l'installaion de codecs,de logiciels de compactage pour les formats a la con ou encore deu driver pour la webcam chinoise sans marque que vous avez achet d'occasion pour 2 euros sur ebay.


On a beau dire,mais sous windows,tu installes et basta...ca fonctionne(la plupart du temps,mais si ca chie,le pc sera encore plus chiant a configurer sous linux).Les drivers sont disponibles et simples a installer et ca fonctionnera sur n'importe quel pc.Il faut pas oublier que winXP a 8 ans et marche toujours sur des machines actuelles...C'est enorme.Perso,meme si j'avais le choix entre payer 100 euros de plus pour windows et un linux gratuit, je paye sans probleme juste pour ne pas a avoir me faire chier pendant des heures pour maintenir mon linux(avoir les dernieres versions des logiciels)et le faire fonctionner comme je veux(je suis technicien en informatique et j'y comprends rien a linux.C'est pas faute d'essayer.J'ai essay 4 distributions diffrentes sur l'imac G4 de ma fille,mais c'est la loose absolue. Ca marche mal(vive le G4!), c'est horrible a configurer,ca rame et il ya pas moyen de faire les choses simplement).

Pour que l'open source s'impose,il faut que les programmeurs demandent a leur grand mere d'utiliser les logiciels,pas a leur copains geeks.C'est pas un probleme d'image,c'est juste un probleme d'ergonomie.N'importe quelle noob qui debarque sous linux va etre degout en 2 minutes ("le terminal,c'est moche"."Sudo" ca sert a quoi?"Un compte root?pourquoi faire!J'ai deja un compte sur mon ordinateur...C'est quoi tous ces dossiers /etc /opt /bin?)

----------


## _skip

Je te rassure : personne ne trouve a simple, sauf le linuxien, la copine du linuxien, la petite soeur de 2 ans du linuxien et les parents du linuxien. 

Maintenant il semble bien que le topic a suffisamment dvi en guguerre windows vs linux, merci aux 3 fantastiques.

----------


## smyley

> N'importe quelle noob qui debarque sous linux va etre degout en 2 minutes ("le terminal,c'est moche"."Sudo" ca sert a quoi?"Un compte root?pourquoi faire!J'ai deja un compte sur mon ordinateur...C'est quoi tous ces dossiers /etc /opt /bin?)


j'ai dj vu cette raction  l'chelle de promotions entires, sauf bien sur les rares qui utilisaient dj Linux avant ... c'est assez ... rvlateur. Tout le monde semble prfrer Mac ou Windows question ergonomie, logiciels, ... question tout en fait.

Ah, et juste avant qu'on me rush dessus, ce n'est pas un jugement, c'est une observation sur une population de plusieurs centaines de personnes entre 20 et 25 ans en gros.




> Maintenant il semble bien que le topic a suffisamment dvi en guguerre windows vs linux, merci aux 3 fantastiques.


J'adore le petit surnom  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jack Sparrow

> Maintenant il semble bien que le topic a suffisamment dvi en guguerre windows vs linux, merci aux 3 fantastiques.


Heureusement qu'il y a une fonctionnalit pour ignorer les messages des gens  ::mouarf::

----------


## NejNej

> Perso, je pense que c'est une decision cretine.Pourquoi juste le navigateur?
> Il faudrait aussi le faire pour les lecteurs multimedias,le editeurs de texte,les logiciels graphiques,etc....
> Impossible de tout prendre en compte.
> 
> Je trouve aussi surprenant que l'on oblige pas apple a faire de meme. En effet,safari est install d'office sous osx,ainsi que itunes et on ne demande pas a apple de proposer autre chose...


Compltement d'accord.
C'est pas forcement nul dans l'ide, mais c'est la mise en place qui laisse  dsirer.

----------


## FailMan

Oui mais que veux-tu. Apple n'est pas le grand qui a russi et ne possde pas plus de 90% du march, donc on n'est pas jaloux d'Apple.
Microsoft est grand, puissant et domine, c'est pour a qu'on s'attaque en permanence  lui  ::roll::

----------


## _skip

Le navigateur, je suppose qu'il a plus d'influence  grand chelle que le lecteur multimdia ou l'diteur de texte.

Celui qui est majoritaire au niveau des parts de march, c'est lui qui dicte ses rgles aux dveloppeurs web, c'est lui qui oblige les sites  s'adapter  lui et non l'inverse. Actuellement c'est quasiment inconcevable de faire un site sans supporter pleinement IE avec les problmes que a peut impliquer, on peut plus facilement tolrer que a ne supporte pas Opera ou un autre navigateur de deuxime zone  ::aie:: .

Donc en fait, le navigateur est plus stratgique que wordpad, notepad ou mspaint en ce sens.

----------


## FailMan

> Le navigateur, je suppose qu'il a plus d'influence  grand chelle que le lecteur multimdia ou l'diteur de texte.
> 
> Celui qui est majoritaire au niveau des parts de march, c'est lui qui dicte ses rgles aux dveloppeurs web, c'est lui qui oblige les sites  s'adapter  lui et non l'inverse. Actuellement c'est quasiment inconcevable de faire un site sans supporter pleinement IE avec les problmes que a peut impliquer, on peut plus facilement tolrer que a ne supporte pas Opera ou un autre navigateur de deuxime zone .
> 
> Donc en fait, le navigateur est plus stratgique que wordpad, notepad ou mspaint en ce sens.


Oui, c'est certain, cependant, autant aller au bout du concept, et imposer a  Mac OSX dans un premier temps, et sur tous les logiciels installs avec l'OS  ::roll:: 
Enfin, je reste curieux de savoir comment vont voluer les stats des navigateurs dans les prochains mois.

@guigz2000 : olala, tu vas te faire taper par les grands linuxistes  dire a  ::mouarf::  (bien que je sois compltement d'accord  ::ccool:: )

----------


## GanYoshi

> Oui mais que veux-tu. Apple n'est pas le grand qui a russi et ne possde pas plus de 90% du march, donc on n'est pas jaloux d'Apple.
> Microsoft est grand, puissant et domine, c'est pour a qu'on s'attaque en permanence  lui


Bas on s'attaque judiciairement  lui lorsqu'il qu'il abuse de sa position dominante pour vicier la concurrence.  ::ccool:: 
L'exemple du ballot screen est parfait, on condamne seulement Microsoft parce qu'il abuse de sa situation de quasi-monopole, pas pour autre chose.

----------


## FailMan

En l'tat, a fait dj quelques temps qu'IE n'est plus  90% comme il l'tait il y a une paire d'annes, et c'est seulement une fois qu'IE a perdu sa domination qu'on instaure le BS ?  ::roll::

----------


## GanYoshi

> En l'tat, a fait dj quelques temps qu'IE n'est plus  90% comme il l'tait il y a une paire d'annes, et c'est seulement une fois qu'IE a perdu sa domination qu'on instaure le BS ?


Non, on parle de l'utilisation de la situation de quasi-monopole de Windows pour flouer la concurrence des navigateurs.  ::roll::

----------


## Lyche

> Non, on parle de l'utilisation de la situation de quasi-monopole de Windows pour flouer la concurrence des navigateurs.


En quoi c'est flouer la concurrence que de mettre en avant son propre produit? Parce que MS  la capacit de le faire? Google s'est bien boug pour faire de la pub, pourquoi les autres auraient le privilge de n'avoir pas un centime  dbourser pour faire de la pub et tre mis en avant? Qu'est-ce qui peux justifier a? Et en quoi c'est bon pour la concurrence que certains aient un traitement de faveur?

----------


## FailMan

En l'occurence, Windows ne profite plus de sa situation de quasi-monopole pour imposer IE, au vu des stats, on ne peut pas parler de domination...
Quant au "floutage" de concurrence, c'est assez fin comme ide je trouve, rien n'empche un utilisateur de le changer, et ce en trois coups de cuiller  pot, faut pas exagrer, c'est pas le parcours du combattant de changer de navigateur... Sans compter tout le tapage qu'on en fait autour (quel ami ne t'as jamais fait le reproche d'utiliser IE ou FF  ::roll:: ).

Pour moi c'est encore une volont de taper sur les doigts de MS, parce que la CE n'aime pas MS. Autant aller au bout du concept, d'viter le floutage de concurrence, et demander  Apple de faire de mme, parce que eux aussi ils floutent la concurrence avec leur Safari  ::mouarf:: 

Aprs, qui vivra verra, je sais pas trop comment vont voluer les PDM, mais je dirais sans trop m'avancer que IE gardera une longueur d'avance, habitude oblige (et satisfaction galement, installer un autre navigateur ne change rien pour le lambda depuis qu'ils offrent tous le mme agrment d'utilisation avec des fonctions *utiles* communes, je ne parle pas d'Opera et de son client IRC, BT dont personne en  rien  cirer)

----------


## trenton

> En l'occurence, Windows ne profite plus de sa situation de quasi-monopole pour imposer IE, au vu des stats, on ne peut pas parler de domination...


Encore une fois, tu dmontres  quel point tu ne comprends pas les sujets dont tu parles: ce n'est pas sur le march des navigateurs que Microsoft a une position dominante dont il abuse, c'est sur le march des systmes d'exploitation, justement pour mettre en avant son navigateur.

Moi ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est pourquoi on insiste tant sur l'aspect "vente lie" (sic) du navigateur, alors que d'autres points me semblent bien plus importants (respect des normes etc.).

----------


## FailMan

> Encore une fois, tu dmontres  quel point tu ne comprends pas les sujets dont tu parles: ce n'est pas sur le march des navigateurs que Microsoft a une position dominante dont il abuse, c'est sur le march des systmes d'exploitation, justement pour mettre en avant son navigateur.


 ::arf::  Ah, l je dis OUAIS TU AS TOUT COMPRIS TU ES CHEZ FREE  ::aie::   ::ccool:: 




> En l'occurence, *Windows* ne profite plus de sa situation de *quasi-monopole* pour imposer IE


Il me semble que c'est clair, je parle de la position dominante sur le march des OS. J'ai mis en *gras* les mots qui sont importants dans le texte.
Je t'invite donc  relire ce que j'ai crit, plus le post de Lyche  ::aie:: 




> d'autres points me semblent bien plus importants (respect des normes etc.).


Simplement parce que le respect des normes, la CE tout comme tout le monde qui n'est pas dveloppeur s'en tape *ro-ya-le-me-nt*, et que seule la vision conomique des choses les intresse.

----------


## trenton

> Il me semble que c'est clair, je parle de la position dominante sur le march des OS. J'ai mis en *gras* les mots qui sont importants dans le texte.
> Je t'invite donc  relire ce que j'ai crit, plus le post de Lyche


Tu sais, si je devais lire mot pour mot ce que tu as cris, j'en conclurait que Windows est une personne ou une entreprise, et non un logiciel. Mon cerveau a fait la correction automatique, j'ai remplac Windows (tu sais, le mot important que tu as mis en gras) par Microsoft.  ::ccool::  Il fallait pas ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## FailMan

C'est vraiment en faire exprs  ::aie:: 
Il faut donc comprendre : MICROSOFT, via Windows, ...

----------


## trenton

> C'est vraiment en faire exprs 
> Il faut donc comprendre : MICROSOFT, via Windows, ...


D'accord, donc quand tu dis qu'on ne peux pas parler de domination vu les stats, il faut comprendre que Microsoft ne domine pas le march des systmes d'exploitation ?
Ou il faut comprendre que tu n'as rien compris ?

----------


## FailMan

> D'accord, donc quand tu dis qu'on ne peux pas parler de domination vu les stats, il faut comprendre que Microsoft ne domine pas le march des systmes d'exploitation ?
> Ou il faut comprendre que tu n'as rien compris ?


C'est toi qui ne comprend rien !
Comment veux-tu parler de domination IE, a fait des mois qu'il n'est plus  90% comme il l'a t il y a quelques annes ?!

----------


## trenton

> C'est toi qui ne comprend rien !
> Comment veux-tu parler de domination IE, a fait des mois qu'il n'est plus  90% comme il l'a t il y a quelques annes ?!


Ok, donc effectivement c'est la deuxime solution.

----------


## FailMan

> Ok, donc effectivement c'est la deuxime solution.


Oui, c'est cela, toujours le mme argument quand on arrive plus  s'expliquer, c'est ton vrai refrain a, le "tu ne comprends rien". Toujours en train de se cacher derrire a.

C'est toi qui ne comprends rien, depuis le dpart tu dformes mes propos, tu cries sur les toits des choses que je n'ai pas dites, tu fais mine de ne pas comprendre (non pardon, tu ne comprends pas) ce que je me tue  t'expliquer.

Non, IE n'est plus en domination depuis quelques temps, tu m'expliqueras en quoi c'est utile de mettre un BS maintenant alors qu'IE est en perte de vitesse, et qu'il ne domine plus.

----------


## Mdinoc

@JohnPetrucci: C'est un dialogue de sourds.

trenton ne dit pas que MS abuse de la domination d'Internet Explorer. Il dit que MS abuse de la domination de Windows (qui elle, est toujours vraie) pour pousser IE sur le devant de la scne.

----------


## Lyche

> @JohnPetrucci: C'est un dialogue de sourds.
> 
> trenton ne dit pas que MS abuse de la domination d'Internet Explorer. Il dit que MS abuse de la domination de Windows (qui elle, est toujours vraie) pour pousser IE sur le devant de la scne.


Et de quoi on se rend compte? que malgr ce "forcing" via Windows, IE perds des parts de march. Donc, le BS est arriv 3ans en retard puis que la concurence  su prouver par son efficacit qu'on peut s'en passer.

----------


## trenton

> @JohnPetrucci: C'est un dialogue de sourds.
> 
> trenton ne dit pas que MS abuse de la domination d'Internet Explorer. Il dit que MS abuse de la domination de Windows (qui elle, est toujours vraie) pour pousser IE sur le devant de la scne.


C'est pas vraiment moi qui le dit, c'est l'un des griefs de la plainte dpose par Opera auprs de la commission europenne. On reproche  Microsoft de livrer IE avec Windows, et non de livrer IE avec IE.

----------


## Mdinoc

De toute faon, si Microsoft livrait Windows avec seulement *wget* pour aller chercher un navigateur, les gens gueuleraient aussi...

----------


## FailMan

> De toute faon, si Microsoft livrait Windows avec seulement *wget* pour aller chercher un navigateur, les gens gueuleraient aussi...


Bien sr... Un OS livr sans logiciels, on gueulerait parce que y'a rien, on est oblig de tout acheter ou tlcharger, et un OS livr avec des logiciels, on gueule parce que "ouais on nous impose quelque chose, rheu rheu rheu !!" ...

Je reprends Lyche, avec qui je suis entirement d'accord, je l'ai dj dit, c'est un faux problme, le BS est arriv des annes en retard, IE n'est plus le matre de la scne des navigateurs, et ce depuis quelques temps  ::aie::   ::mrgreen::  ...
Cette mesure est juste l pour satisfaire les anti-MS de la premire heure...




> C'est pas vraiment moi qui le dit, c'est l'un des griefs de la plainte dpose par Opera auprs de la commission europenne. On reproche  Microsoft de livrer IE avec Windows, et non de livrer IE avec IE.


Dans ce cas, reprochons-lui d'tre livr avec explorer.exe, notepad.exe, mspaint.exe, le systme de compression, le "client" FTP intgr... 
Et reprochons  Apple de livrer Safari, et leurs autres logiciels avec leur OS !

----------


## BainE

> Dans ce cas, reprochons-lui d'tre livr avec explorer.exe, notepad.exe, mspaint.exe, le systme de compression, le "client" FTP intgr... 
> Et reprochons  Apple de livrer Safari, et leurs autres logiciels avec leur OS !


Apple c'est un peu different, ils se veulent vendeurs de hard, le soft n'est pas leur souci primaire.

Par contre effectivement, je comprends pas pourquoi l'UE se focalise uniquement sur IE, alors que si je dis pas de btises les windows rcents (>Xp quoi), ont un utilitaire de compression, de gravure, (sans oublier le player)... 

Faudrait soit arrter ce bordel, soit pousser la logique jusqu au bout.
Ou alors faire deux versions du produit, l'Os d un cot et l'OS plus la suite logicielle qu'ils veulent (WMP, zipper, voir comme disait gmotw avec office).

----------


## kurapix

Le ballot ne rsoudra rien en pratique  mon sens.

Le vrai problme rside dans la non ducation des gens  utiliser les outils informatiques et  s'informer sur ceux-ci.

Nous sommes dans un cercle vicieux, il est dj dur d'en sortir, j'espre que a ne s'empirera pas. Dans les tablissements scolaires les enfants apprennent  utiliser que des logiciels propritaires (Microsoft pour ne pas citer). Pourquoi ne pas les instruire sur les diffrents possibilits? Tout aussi bien en matire de soft propritaire autant que libre.

Dsol d'employer ce terme mais moi j'appelle a de l'embrigadement et un non choix. On ne peut pas parler de libre choix de l'utilisateur quand on sait que les utilisateurs sont forcs d'utiliser du logiciel Microsoft  tout bout de champs. Si dj  l'ge de 10 ans on apprend  nos gamins  utiliser un logiciel, il le prfrera toute sa vie.

Un dveloppeur habitu  Windows va dvelopper sous Windows et faire des applications sous Windows pour applications Windows ...... la boucle est boucle.

Microsoft l'a trs bien compris, la preuve avec le MSDNAA (Microsoft Software Developper Network Academy Alliance). La cours Europenne un peu moins.

Une premire tape serait de dpenser moins en licences propritaires et passer au libre au maximum dans les tablissements scolaires au moins (moiti-moiti a serait dj pas mal). Je prfre savoir des fond utiliss pour l'ducation des enfants plutt que pour enrichir des corporations qui ne pensent qu' se faire encore plus d'argent. De plus ces fonds pourrait servir  financer un dveloppement durable du logiciel, aprs on peut toujours rver ....

----------


## Lyche

> Apple c'est un peu different, ils se veulent vendeurs de hard, le soft n'est pas leur souci primaire.


heu, Mac vend des machines uniquement avec Mac OS.. Ils ne font pas la distinction hardware/software simplement parce qu'ils ne sont pas constructeur de machine. Ils assemble juste divers matriels qu'ils rgissent sous le coup de leur OS. Quand tu achte Mac, c'est l'OS, le matriel c'est comme pour pc, pris de tous les cts, y'a juste l'estampille "Apple" pos sur un boitier dont le design sort des usines Appel.

----------


## FailMan

> Faudrait soit arrter ce bordel, soit pousser la logique jusqu au bout.
> Ou alors faire deux versions du produit, l'Os d un cot et l'OS plus la suite logicielle qu'ils veulent (WMP, zipper, voir comme disait gmotw avec office).


Il me semble qu'une version dite "LE" de XP avait t sortie, dnude de WMP si je me trompe pas.




> Quand tu achte Mac, c'est l'OS, *le matriel c'est comme pour pc*, pris de tous les cts, y'a juste l'estampille "Apple" pos sur un boitier dont le design sort des usines Appel.


Tu vas pas te faire que des amis en disant a  ::mouarf:: 
Bien sr, un Mac c'est un qu'un PC avec un botier plus beau. Apple se targue juste de vendre le botier et l'OS ; si Microsoft se mettait  fabriquer des botiers, ils feraient exactement comme Apple.

----------


## NejNej

> Apple c'est un peu different, ils se veulent vendeurs de hard, le soft n'est pas leur souci primaire.


Que se soit leur souci ou non on s'en fiche un peu!
Ils en vendent aussi non?

Et ensuite c'est bien beau le multi-softs et on en choisi qu'un mais comment a se passe?
Que paye l'utilisateur?
MS est dans l'obligation d'acheter des licences de produits concurrents parce qu'il doit les proposer?
Ou bien alors on enlve tout et l'utilisateur se dmerde?
On propose diffrent tlchargement par internet? Donc obligation d'avoir internet?

Ou comme tu l'as dis une suite os simple et une avec les softs?
Juste comme a  votre avis laquelle sera constamment prsente sur les bcanes des rayons de consommations de masse?

----------


## BainE

> Que se soit leur souci ou non on s'en fiche un peu!
> Ils en vendent aussi non?


Je sais pas, ca existe des boites de OSX sur les etales ?





> Que paye l'utilisateur?


ben rien




> MS est dans l'obligation d'acheter des licences de produits concurrents parce qu'il doit les proposer?


ben c'est sur que pour les navigateurs ca va, ils sont tous gratuit. Mais pour l antiviurs (par exemple) on pourrait bien envisager de lancer le navigateur pralablement choisi et install pour que l utilisateur paye sa licence (s il souhaite un AV payant, t1 je suis en train de penser a la liste qu il faudrait pour les AV  ::mrgreen:: )




> Ou bien alors on enlve tout et l'utilisateur se dmerde?


ben ouai, on revient au 90's au punk et a l achat du dernier magazine informatique avec CD de tool comme winzip
Nostalgie :'(




> On propose diffrent tlchargement par internet? Donc obligation d'avoir internet?


un bon vieux DVD de 4 ou 9 giga, on doit pouvoir mettre un ou deux installer.




> Ou comme tu l'as dis une suite os simple et une avec les softs?
> Juste comme a  votre avis laquelle sera constamment prsente sur les bcanes des rayons de consommations de masse?


I have a dream that a day

----------


## FailMan

> Je sais pas, ca existe des boites de OSX sur les etales ?


Je ne pense pas, je crois qu'ils vendent uniquement sur internet. Quel intrt en plus d'acheter Mac OSX tout seul, vu que t'es oblig de l'utiliser un Mac, et sur rien d'autre qu'un Mac.  ::aie::

----------


## RTN14

> Je ne pense pas, je crois qu'ils vendent uniquement sur internet. Quel intrt en plus d'acheter Mac OSX tout seul, vu que t'es oblig de l'utiliser un Mac, et sur rien d'autre qu'un Mac.


Perso j'ai dj vu des boitiers OSX en magasin. Ils sont juste moins nombreux et beaucoup plus discrets (car plus petit, un boitier CD un peu plus pais) que chez MS, mais a ce vends en magasin.

Pour moi le vrai problme, c'est l'omni prsence de Windows. Et pour a il faudrait s'attaquer  la vente PC+Windows et obliger de sparer les 2. Mais personne n'ose s'y avanturer car a pourrait tre un suicide politique ou pour les concurants de MS, se serait aussi se mettre des batons dans les roues.

----------


## Lyche

Exacte, personne n'ose lever le ton parce que les entreprises informatiques ont beaucoup de pouvoir, et que les revendeurs se plient  leurs dsires (ce qui les arrangent parce que a coute moins cher  entretenir)

----------


## FailMan

> Perso j'ai dj vu des boitiers OSX en magasin. Ils sont juste moins nombreux et beaucoup plus discrets (car plus petit, un boitier CD un peu plus pais) que chez MS, mais a ce vends en magasin.


Okay, autant pour moi alors, j'en ai jamais vu, faudra que je me demande  mon dtaillant, il va faire une tte bizarre en me voyant lui demander un CD Mac OSX  ::aie::   ::haha::

----------


## RTN14

C'est clair qu'y a pas a partout, principalement dans les magasin ayant un rayon "rayon Apple store", mais on en voit plus souvent que des CD linux!

----------


## smyley

> C'est clair qu'y a pas a partout, principalement dans les magasin ayant un rayon "rayon Apple store", mais on en voit plus souvent que des CD linux!


Pas sur. Il me semble avoir dj vu un dvd RedHat ou Fedora (je sais plus)  la fnac, alors que Mac OS ... jamais  ::aie::

----------


## guigz2000

On trouve des boites de Maj d'OSX en magasin.Il faut juste avoir un mac a la maison pour l'installer.




> Apple c'est un peu different, ils se veulent vendeurs de hard, le soft n'est pas leur souci primaire.



Tu crois serieusement? Apple est 100 fois pire que microsoft,car ils vendent du hardware qui est li a un logiciel et controlent les logiciels pour leur hardware.Si tu as un Ipod,tu est oblig de te coltiner Itunes...
Si tu veux macOSX tu es oblig d'acheter un ordinateur...Si tu veux faire une appli pour l'iphone,tu es oblig d'avoir une licence auprs d'apple qui, en plus de te racketer, va controler le contenu de ton appli et choisir de la valider ou pas.En plus,les dirigents d'apple passent leur temps a dnigrer systematiquement la concurrence alors qu'ils font bien pire,mais tout le monde trouve ca genial..

Putain,il faut arreter de considerer microsoft comme de la merde car pour le coup,il s'agit peut etre de la solution la plus libre et grand public qui soit.Windows est simple par rapport a n'importe quel linux(cf post precedent) et en aucun cas il ne bride la creativit des gens quand aux logiciels qu'ils peuvent programmer ou utiliser.

Perso,pour le navigateur,j'utilise IE.L'interface me conviens et il s'integre bien a windows 7,de plus ,le fait qu'il soit prsent sur n'importe quel pc windows me ravis car quand je change d'ordi,j'ai pas a m'adapter au navigateur et a la configuration personnelle du possesseur de pc(skins a la noix,extensions baroques,etc...).Concernant la scurit,Firefox a aussi des failles et les autres,ils sont comme les macs,aucun interet de pirater 4% du parc informatique mondial donc leur protection est toute relative.La question du respect des normes,je m'en tape royalement.Je ne developpe pas de site et du moment qu'on m'affiche correctement les sites qui m'interessent,ca me suffit.Au final,il faut arreter de se toucher le kiki:ca reste un browser web,du moment qu'il affiche correctement les sites...A mon sens,ca ne merite pas le battage qui est fait autour de ca.

Je vais me faire pourrir parce que j'encense windows,mais bon,pour moi les quelques defauts de windows n'arrivent pas a occulter le fait que c'est vraiment l'environnement le plus simple et paradoxalement le moins brid qui soit(pas besoin d'etre soit un programmeur accredit,soit un geek absolu pour faire tout ce qu'on veux confortablement).Par rapport aux macs,c'est la france par rapport a la core du nord(en ce qui concerne le verrouillage du systeme) et par rapport a linux,c'est une bouteille d'evian contre une bouteille de petrole(concernant la clart du systeme,sa documentation et sa simplicit d'utilisation).

Concernant la vente lie windows/pc...Il est possible d'acheter un pc sans windows.C'est plus compliqu a trouver certes,mais bon,c'est faisable.Juste une question:Tu installes quoi sur le pc?
MacOSx,pas possible si c'est pas un mac.
Linux: Quelle distribution?Quel Bureau,Gnome,KDE,XFCE?J'imagine la tronche du mec qui y connais rien et se retrouve au milieu de ca, sans documentation prcise avec son gamin qui veux installer le dernier jeu disponible uniquement sous windows(Il est nul ton pc p'pa!),sa femme qui veux juste surfer et voir ses mail(mais connais rien au SMTP,POP3,adresse IP et ports) et l'obligation de crer des comptes pour tout ce petit monde car il aimerait bien qu'on puisse pas effacer ses fichier excel qu'il a ramen du boulot.Il sait pas ce qu'est un dpot ou un package et en plus,son voisin est aussi sous Linux,mais il est sous Gentoo ou Fedora,alors que lui est sur Debian...LOL
Au final,pour le grand public,il y a pas vraiment le choix et la vente lie est un moindre mal quand il faut se taper le service aprs vente.

----------


## trenton

> On trouve des boites de Maj d'OSX en magasin.Il faut juste avoir un mac a la maison pour l'installer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tu crois serieusement? Apple est 100 fois pire que microsoft,car ils vendent du hardware qui est li a un logiciel et controlent les logiciels pour leur hardware.Si tu as un Ipod,tu est oblig de te coltiner Itunes...
> Si tu veux macOSX tu es oblig d'acheter un ordinateur...Si tu veux faire une appli pour l'iphone,tu es oblig d'avoir une licence auprs d'apple qui, en plus de te racketer, va controler le contenu de ton appli et choisir de la valider ou pas.En plus,les dirigents d'apple passent leur temps a dnigrer systematiquement la concurrence alors qu'ils font bien pire,mais tout le monde trouve ca genial..
> 
> Putain,il faut arreter de considerer microsoft comme de la merde car pour le coup,il s'agit peut etre de la solution la plus libre et grand public qui soit.Windows est simple par rapport a n'importe quel linux(cf post precedent) et en aucun cas il ne bride la creativit des gens quand aux logiciels qu'ils peuvent programmer ou utiliser.
> ...


 ::mouarf::  Tu as oubli de dire que Bill Gates il est gentil car il aide les pauvres avec sa fondation, alors qu'il est dj le superman de l'informatique, le seul homme capable de faire un systme d'exploitation simple, contre lequel personne ne rle.




> [GNU/]Linux c'est trop compliqu
> Windows c'est vraiment facile
> Erreur 80-10.000


 ::mrgreen::  Je sais pas comment te dire...

----------


## gillai

Je suis compltement d'accord, une distribution linux c'est super dur. J'ai du tout configurer  la main en lisant des docs en wingdings braille. Enfin a, c'tait encore simple.

Le pire c'est avec les pilotes de ma carte graphique que j'ai du coder en binaire.

Franchement... mon oncle qui n'a jamais touch de sa vie  un ordinateur et qui a Ubuntu d'installer (qu'il a install lui-mme au passage, j'tais juste  ct pour vrifier ce qu'il comptait faire et lui demander s'il avait bien compris ce qu'il faisait) est un vrai gnie. Il comprend tout car je lui ai appris  chercher sur google et lire un minimum de documentation ne le drange pas simplement car il ne vient pas de Windows et n'espre donc pas trouver Windows en mieux et surtout, il n'a pas les habitudes windowsiennes installes dans la tte.

Enfin bref, c'est un dbat de sourd, on a d'un ct les Windowsiens satisfaits qui ont test une distribution Linux et o a n'a pas t concluant et de l'autre les utilisateurs de distributions Linux qui avaient besoin de changements et ont apprivois un nouveau systme sans problme et qui leur convient mieux. Si vous tes sur Windows et que vous tes satisfaits, pourquoi vouloir changer ?

Le systme Linux a encore des dfauts, tout comme Windows. Est-ce que Windows est plus facile  utiliser ? Pour un utilisateur qui a t sur Windows toute sa vie, oui pour un autre, probablement pas.

----------


## trenton

On te dis que Windows il est mieux, ok ?!
Pourquoi tu veux choisir autre chose ? 
Fais comme tout le monde et tais toi, c'est nous qu'on a raison !
 ::mrgreen::   ::roll::

----------


## Mdinoc

De plus, bien qu'il soit vrai que Linux a volu, je me souviens que j'avais dj Windows XP depuis un bail quand Ubuntu en tait encore  la version 5.04, o si tu voulais quelque chose il fallait que tu le compiles toi-mme, car a n'tait pas dans les dpots et que les sites ne proposaient pas de version Ubuntu de l'application...

----------


## NejNej

> On te dis que Windows il est mieux, ok ?!
> Pourquoi tu veux choisir autre chose ? 
> Fais comme tout le monde et tais toi, c'est nous qu'on a raison !


Franchement a c'est de l'argumentation.
Comme sur le post de guigz2000, pourtant bien fourni, pourquoi le citer si ce n'est pour rien dire.

Il est vrai que perso j'ai plac Ubuntu sur mon post j'ai jamais eu de problme de ligne de code ou autre, a marche nikel tout  l'interface graphique, bon sauf que j'ai fait mumuse un moment mais vu que les jeux passaient pas je suis repass sur Windows.
Je n'ai pas test l'installe de pilote ou divers truc de ce genre, mais pour une premire approche j'ai pas vu de difficult par rapport  Windows.

----------


## trenton

> Franchement a c'est de l'argumentation.


Pourquoi il faudrait argumenter, il y a un dbat ?

----------


## FailMan

> Pourquoi il faudrait argumenter, il y a un dbat ?


Encore une fois, tu montres  quel point tu ne comprends pas le sujet.  ::ave::   ::king:: 




> Tu crois serieusement? *Apple est 100 fois pire que microsoft*,car ils vendent du hardware qui est li a un logiciel et controlent les logiciels pour leur hardware.Si tu as un Ipod,tu est oblig de te coltiner Itunes...
> Si tu veux macOSX tu es oblig d'acheter un ordinateur...Si tu veux faire une appli pour l'iphone,tu es oblig d'avoir une licence auprs d'apple qui, en plus de te racketer, va controler le contenu de ton appli et choisir de la valider ou pas.En plus,les dirigents d'apple passent leur temps a dnigrer systematiquement la concurrence alors qu'ils font bien pire,mais tout le monde trouve ca genial..
> 
> *Putain,il faut arreter de considerer microsoft comme de la merde car pour le coup,il s'agit peut etre de la solution la plus libre et grand public qui soit.Windows est simple par rapport a n'importe quel linux(cf post precedent) et en aucun cas il ne bride la creativit des gens quand aux logiciels qu'ils peuvent programmer ou utiliser.*
> 
> Perso,pour le navigateur,j'utilise IE.L'interface me conviens et il s'integre bien a windows 7,de plus ,le fait qu'il soit prsent sur n'importe quel pc windows me ravis car quand je change d'ordi,j'ai pas a m'adapter au navigateur et a la configuration personnelle du possesseur de pc(*skins a la noix,extensions baroques*,etc...).Concernant la scurit,Firefox a aussi des failles et les autres,ils sont comme les macs,*aucun interet de pirater 4% du parc informatique mondial donc leur protection est toute relative*.*La question du respect des normes,je m'en tape royalement*.Je ne developpe pas de site et du moment qu'on m'affiche correctement les sites qui m'interessent,ca me suffit.Au final,il faut arreter de se toucher le kiki:ca reste un browser web,du moment qu'il affiche correctement les sites...A mon sens,ca ne merite pas le battage qui est fait autour de ca.
> 
> Je vais me faire pourrir parce que j'encense windows,mais bon,pour moi les quelques defauts de windows n'arrivent pas a occulter le fait que c'est vraiment l'environnement *le plus simple et paradoxalement le moins brid qui soit(pas besoin d'etre soit un programmeur accredit,soit un geek absolu pour faire tout ce qu'on veux confortablement)*.Par rapport aux macs,c'est la france par rapport a la core du nord(en ce qui concerne le verrouillage du systeme) et par rapport a linux,c'est une bouteille d'evian contre une bouteille de petrole(concernant la clart du systeme,sa documentation et sa simplicit d'utilisation).
> 
> ...


Pas mieux, bien jou  ::ccool::   ::hola:: 
Je rajouterai juste : si il n'y a pas le choix, c'est certainement parce que la concurrence est trop incomptente ?  ::mouarf::   ::lol:: 
Parce que dans le cas des navigateurs web, malgr le fait qu'IE soit prinstall, il ne domine pas : la concurrence est comptente, donc arrive  dtrner celui qui tait  90% de PDM. Dans le monde des OS, ce n'est pas le cas. CQFD.

Et puis, c'est dingue, tout le monde sur DVP installe Linux  toute sa famille, qui eux-mme l'installent partout... Pourtant, 1% c'est pas folichon  ::haha::   ::aie::

----------


## trenton

> Encore une fois, tu montres  quel point tu ne comprends pas le sujet.


Rpter btement ce qui nous semble intelligent ne suffit pas pour avoir l'air intelligent.  :;): 




> CQFD


 ::roll::  Rpter btement CQFD n'a jamais suffit  prouver quoi que ce soit.

----------


## FailMan

> Rpter btement ce qui nous semble intelligent ne suffit pas pour avoir l'air intelligent.


C'est vrai que tu sembles bien plac pour le savoir, cette maxime semble tre ton credo.

Non, "CQFD" ne prouve rien, cependant, mon raisonnement tient debout, en toute logique. Si un produit arrive  avoir des PDM phnomnales, c'est que la concurrence n'arrive pas  faire mieux, que a soit en termes de produits, de marketing, de publicit ou autre encore, non ? Ou alors c'est le grand BIG BROTHER qui l'impose  la pauvre socit, victime d'un complot  ::calim2::  ?  ::roll::

----------


## yoyo88

c'est quoi le sujet dj? Linux VS Windows?

ha non... le "ballot screen"...

excuser moi j'avais un doute...  ::mouarf::

----------


## BainE

> Je rajouterai juste : si il n'y a pas le choix, c'est certainement parce que la concurrence est trop incomptente ?


Je vais dire un truc brutal, mais que je pense sincerement :
Je pense que c'est les utilisateurs qui sont incomptents. Alors bon, pour la tata janine (le user de base, mais de base quoi), je comprends, je pense meme que beaucoup devraient ranger leur PC dans le carton, le rapporter au SAV en leur disant qu ils se sont tromps, que c'tait une console de jeux qu ils voulaient (une nouvelle gen, avec browser web). Pour les pro du forum, moi ca me fait peur. Si vous arrivez pas a lire un man et utiliser un Linux basiquement, je me demande bien ce que vous faites devant une RFC, une doc technique, une nouvelle lib pas super bien documente. Tres sincerement j espere ne jamais avoir  bosser avec certains.

[EDIT] pour pondrer un peu, c'est aussi ma vision de l informatique et des PC. Un ordinateur est un super calculateur qui n a pas t concu pour etre un jouet. Von Neumann doit se retourner dans sa tombe s il voit ce qu on en fait. Apres que des boites se lancent dans ce vecteur pour faire du pognon c'est une chose, mais doit on vulgariser l info pour que meme le plus attard des ados puisse cliquer sur son site porno prfr (ou discuter en SMS sur MSN) ou bien essayer d'instruire les gens pour qu il est acces a la plus grande bibliothque du monde et profiter de cet outil que je trouve en sous estime de plus en plus.

----------


## NejNej

> Je vais dire un truc brutal, mais que je pense sincerement :
> Je pense que c'est les utilisateurs qui sont incomptents. Alors bon, pour la tata janine (le user de base, mais de base quoi), je comprends, je pense meme que beaucoup devraient ranger leur PC dans le carton, le rapporter au SAV en leur disant qu ils se sont tromps, que c'tait une console de jeux qu ils voulaient (une nouvelle gen, avec browser web). Pour les pro du forum, moi ca me fait peur. Si vous arrivez pas a lire un man et utiliser un Linux basiquement, je me demande bien ce que vous faites devant une RFC, une doc technique, une nouvelle lib pas super bien documente. Tres sincerement j espere ne jamais avoir  bosser avec certains.


Mouais la deuxime partie je suis compltement d'accord mais la premire c'est n'importe quoi, rflexion de geek  2cents.
Les ordinateurs ne sont pas forcement fait pour se casser les mninges dessus et bosser, de plus que la navigation sur browser console j'ai essay ps3 et wii c'est pas gnial.
Y'a pas msn non plus et comment on installe Wow?
On a l'habitude de passer notre temps sur le pc  se documenter et apprendre, c'est notre job pour la grosse majorit, et d'ailleurs c'est surement par cette recherche que l'on a atterri ici.
Mais faut pas prendre son cas pour une gnralit.

'Je vais dire un truc brutal, mais que je pense sincerement :'
Y'en a qu'on autre chose  foutre qu'a se documenter dans ce domaine et qui veulent donc un pc rapidement fonctionnel pour raliser leurs tches.

----------


## Lyche

> [EDIT] pour pondrer un peu, c'est aussi ma vision de l informatique et des PC. Un ordinateur est un super calculateur qui n a pas t concu pour etre un jouet. Von Neumann doit se retourner dans sa tombe s il voit ce qu on en fait. Apres que des boites se lancent dans ce vecteur pour faire du pognon c'est une chose, mais doit on vulgariser l info pour que meme le plus attard des ados puisse cliquer sur son site porno prfr (ou discuter en SMS sur MSN) ou bien essayer d'instruire les gens pour qu il est acces a la plus grande bibliothque du monde et profiter de cet outil que je trouve en sous estime de plus en plus.


Trop tard  :;):  c'est dj fait depuis 20ans

----------


## BainE

> geek


insulte moi de ce que tu veux mais pas ca.

----------


## gillai

> C'est vrai que tu sembles bien plac pour le savoir, cette maxime semble tre ton credo.
> 
> Non, "CQFD" ne prouve rien, cependant, mon raisonnement tient debout, en toute logique. Si un produit arrive  avoir des PDM phnomnales, c'est que la concurrence n'arrive pas  faire mieux, que a soit en termes de produits, de marketing, de publicit ou autre encore, non ? Ou alors c'est le grand BIG BROTHER qui l'impose  la pauvre socit, victime d'un complot  ?


Ton raisonnement ne tient absolument pas debout tellement tu oublies des paramtres importants  prendre en compte.

Windows est trs largement prsent parce qu'il y a une puissance commerciale norme derrire lui et qu'il tait disponible pour le grand public avant les autres. Maintenant, t'achtes un PC avec Windows et c'est tout naturel tellement car a fait un bail qu'il est l. Mme le gars qui n'a jamais touch  un ordinateur connait Windows.

A cause de a, tout ce que propose Microsoft via Windows est cens tre une base... tous les systmes alternatifs sont compars  Windows or ils sont diffrents et a peut dranger des gens qui ne veulent pas rapprendre un SE depuis le dbut (ou presque).

Le problme, c'est que ce n'est pas prs de changer tant qu'on dpensera de l'argent pour quiper les coles de systmes d'exploitation Windows. Si l'enfant/adolescent a toujours t habitu  Windows, o on l'a matraqu de phrases comme : "Windows c'est bien", Windows est le seul, les autres sont nuls il n'y a pas de concurrence. C'est tout naturellement qu'il se tournera vers Windows ds qu'il aura son propre PC.

Maintenant, on cherche  faire des conomies et un jour ou l'autre (dans un futur proche ou non), on fera des conomies dans les licences Windows, on les remplacera par des distributions Linux grand public ou des *BSD. Et l, je doute sincrement qu'ils vont s'empresser de payer leur petite licence Windows, Office, .. alors qu'ils auront des bases sur d'autres systmes (payer pour changer ses habitudes et se retrouver avec les mmes problmes que maintenant lorsqu'on passe de Windows  Linux en gardant ses habitudes).

Je pense que a tournera, les gouvernements doivent juste continuer  remplacer les produits Microsoft par des alternatives.

----------


## NejNej

> insulte moi de ce que tu veux mais pas ca.


hh je comprends ok!

Informaticien ractionnaire. :;):

----------


## FailMan

> Ton raisonnement ne tient absolument pas debout tellement tu oublies des paramtres importants  prendre en compte.
> 
> Windows est trs largement prsent parce qu'*il y a une puissance commerciale norme derrire lui* et qu'*il tait disponible pour le grand public avant les autres*. Maintenant, t'achtes un PC avec Windows et c'est tout naturel tellement car a fait un bail qu'il est l. Mme le gars qui n'a jamais touch  un ordinateur connait Windows.
> 
> A cause de a, tout ce que propose Microsoft via Windows est cens tre une base... tous les systmes alternatifs sont compars  Windows or ils sont diffrents et a peut dranger des gens qui ne veulent pas rapprendre un SE depuis le dbut (ou presque).
> 
> *Le problme, c'est que ce n'est pas prs de changer tant qu'on dpensera de l'argent pour quiper les coles de systmes d'exploitation Windows*. Si l'enfant/adolescent a toujours t habitu  Windows, o on l'a matraqu de phrases comme : "Windows c'est bien", *Windows est le seul, les autres sont nuls il n'y a pas de concurrence*. C'est tout naturellement qu'il se tournera vers Windows ds qu'il aura son propre PC.


Donc on revient toujours  la mme chose : Microsoft a su dpasser la concurrence incomptente.
Est-ce qu'on peut en vouloir  une entreprise d'tre puissante ? Est-ce qu'on peut en vouloir  une entreprise de russir ?

A moins d'tre frustr et jaloux et surtout trs bte, non.

----------


## gillai

> Donc on revient toujours  la mme chose : Microsoft a su dpasser la concurrence incomptente.
> Est-ce qu'on peut en vouloir  une entreprise d'tre puissante ? Est-ce qu'on peut en vouloir  une entreprise de russir ?
> 
> A moins d'tre frustr et jaloux et surtout trs bte, non.


Ah mais moi je m'en fous que Microsoft russisse  s'imposer ou non, je suis mme content pour eux car a fait de l'emploi. Mes diffrents Linux me conviennent parfaitement donc qu'il y ait 1% d'utilisateurs Linux ou 50%, c'est pas a qui m'empchera de dormir.

Je dis juste qu'il faut arrter de vnrer Windows comme tant le systme d'exploitation par excellence, que tous les autres sont moins bons et que Windows est plus simple  utiliser qu'une distribution grand public ce qui est totalement faux pour quelqu'un qui n'a pas ou trs peu d'habitudes Windows.

En ce qui concerne la concurrence incomptente, c'est sr que le systme Linux ne fait pas le poids commercialement face  Windows.

----------


## dams78

> Donc on revient toujours  la mme chose : Microsoft a su dpasser la concurrence incomptente.
> Est-ce qu'on peut en vouloir  une entreprise d'tre puissante ? Est-ce qu'on peut en vouloir  une entreprise de russir ?
> 
> A moins d'tre frustr et jaloux et surtout trs bte, non.


Si a c'est pas tre fan...
J'espre pour ta carrire que tu veux pas t'orienter vers de la veille technologique en tout cas.

----------


## FailMan

> Si a c'est pas tre fan...
> J'espre pour ta carrire que tu veux pas t'orienter vers de la veille technologique en tout cas.


J'arrive dcidment pas  comprendre ceux qui en veulent  une entreprise de russir. Faut pas vivre dans un monde capitaliste dans ce cas-l, et aller rejoindre le NPA et Besancenot.

Enfin, chacun son truc. Je serai plus admirateur d'une bote qui russit, plutt que d'une bote qui fait la manche sur internet pour survivre.

----------


## NejNej

> J'arrive dcidment pas  comprendre ceux qui en veulent  une entreprise de russir.


Le problme n'est pas la russite, mais comment y accder.
a n'a rien  voir.

----------


## dams78

> Enfin, chacun son truc. Je serai plus admirateur d'une bote qui russit, plutt que d'une bote qui fait la manche sur internet pour survivre.


Des exemples? Parce que l tu parles de ton point de vue.

Si tu regardes (dsol pour ce hs) d'un autre point de vue, Linux et la philosophie Open Source ont t crs il y a une vingtaine d'annes maintenant (si je ne dis pas de btises) et malgr le fait qu'il n'y ait justement aucune entreprises derrire avec un service de marketing, Linux a su se faire connatre. Et a tu ne pourra pas le nier, si Linux c'est fait connatre ce n'est que pour sa qualit, pour ce qu'il a pu apporter qui n'existait pas. Et quand tu vois que maintenant la plus grosse entreprise informatique  savoir Oracle achte une entreprise comme Sun qui a dveloppe, maintenue Java (libre), Open Office (libre), MySql (libre), etc. Que Linux est normment utilis dans l'embarqu, re etc. On ne peut pas dire que c'est un chec.
Enfin tu dis qu'on pleure, crache sur Microsoft parce qu'ils ont russit et qu'on est jaloux. Mais moi personnellement, bien que je sois dveloppeur J2EE et que mes appli soit multi plateforme mais essentiellement dploys sur des serveur Unix / Linux, je me considre pas comme en concurrence avec Microsoft. J'en ai vraiment rien  branler qu'ils se fassent des couilles en or, puisque de toute faon ce n'est pas avec mon argent. En revanche c'est bien en tant qu'utilisateur de systme informatique que je trouve que la politique actuelle de Microsoft doit changer, voluer. Il y a une demande, peut tre infime, mais elle existe, de personne qui veulent se passer de Microsoft, donc c'est bien en tant qu'utilisateur qu'on s'exprime vis  vis de nos besoins / attente.

----------


## FailMan

Je n'ai jamais dit le contraire, j'ai juste dit prcdemment et dans un autre topic que l'OpenSource avait chou au niveau des OS.
Je ne remets aucunement en question la qualit de l'OpenSource, je ne nie pas non plus qu'elle est l, parce que j'utilise MySQL, j'utilise Linux, j'utilise du matriel avec du linux embarqu... Cependant pour les OS "home", c'est loin d'tre a !




> Le problme n'est pas la russite, mais comment y accder.
> a n'a rien  voir.


C'est ce qu'on appelle le monde de la concurrence, que je rsume par "*Mange ou fais-toi manger.*"
Peu de gens partageront cette opinion, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi une entreprise devrait se priver de faire des choses  la limite de la lgalit (pas hors-la-loi non plus) pour dpasser les autres.

----------


## dams78

> C'est ce qu'on appelle le monde de la concurrence, que je rsume par "*Mange ou fais-toi manger.*"
> Peu de gens partageront cette opinion, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi une entreprise devrait se priver de faire des choses  la limite de la lgalit (pas hors-la-loi non plus) pour dpasser les autres.


Le fait que des commissions forcent cette entreprise  modifier ses produits, prouvent bien que la lgalit de leur offre est  remettre en cause.

----------


## FailMan

> Le fait que des commissions forcent cette entreprise  modifier ses produits, prouvent bien que la lgalit de leur offre est  remettre en cause.


Certes, je ne remets pas a en question, cependant, je comprends qu'on puisse franchir lgrement la lgalit pour russir (c'est assez lger comme infraction, c'est pas comme si il y avait des lobbys politiques ou mafieux  ::calim2:: )

----------


## GanYoshi

> J'arrive dcidment pas  comprendre ceux qui en veulent  une entreprise de russir. Faut pas vivre dans un monde capitaliste dans ce cas-l, et aller rejoindre le NPA et Besancenot.


Ne t'inquites pas a viendra, a doit tre ta dcouverte rcente de notion de concurrence pure et parfaite qui fait que a t'a mont  la tte, tu es dans ta phase "je crois au libralisme absolu mme si a n'a jamais march et que mme les amricains en reviennent".




> Enfin, chacun son truc. Je serai plus admirateur d'une bote qui russit, plutt que d'une bote qui fait la manche sur internet pour survivre.


a aussi a te passera, il arrivera un moment ou tu te rendra compte que t'a autre chose  faire que "d'admirer" une bote, et que tu aura perdu ton temps  dfendre gratuitement ton idole.
-"C'est quoi ton combat dans la vie ?".
-"Moi c'est microsoft, j'admire trop cette bote". 




> Est-ce qu'on peut en vouloir  une entreprise d'tre puissante ? Est-ce qu'on peut en vouloir  une entreprise de russir ?
> A moins d'tre frustr et jaloux et surtout trs bte, non.


tre bte, est-ce que ce n'est pas ne pas comprendre que les autres puisse avoir un point de vue et un mode de raisonnement diffrent ?

----------


## BainE

> Certes, je ne remets pas a en question, cependant, je comprends qu'on puisse franchir lgrement la lgalit pour russir (c'est assez lger comme infraction, c'est pas comme si il y avait des lobbys politiques ou mafieux )


Et qu on gueule pour les remettre (surtout revendiquer une action politique ou de justice) dans le droit chemin ca te parait absurde ?

----------


## guigz2000

Me concernant,je tiens a etre trs clair:

Je suis pour l'open source,pour linux et le fait d'avoir des alternatives a windows.Maintenant, je pense que tous les programmeurs opensource devraient essayer de songer avant tout a l'ergonomie avant de se dire "Les utilisateurs sont des pauvres nazes qui comprennent rien,tant pis pour eux".

JUSTEMENT...Un ordinateur est fait a la base pour epargner des choses a l'etre humain(du calcul mental et des pages d'ecriture).Faire un applet pour configurer un truc qu'actuellement on ne peux faire qu'en editant un fichier texte ou en ouvrant un terminal,c'est pas grand chose et ca faciliterais la vie de tout le monde.Ca, ca ferais avancer la cause de Linux,pas juste le fait de dire "Windows c'est pourri,a bas ces requins de microsoft".Dans windows,par exemple,il n'y a pas besoin de compiler un driver pour l'installer.Quand bien meme il faudrait le faire,je suis sur que un mec un peu ergonome (pay trs cher chez eux) ferait une petite application qui chapeauterais tout ca avec 2 ou 3 pauvre boutons que meme le neuneu du coin pourrais utiliser.Pourquoi se faire chier a aller telecharger des sources,les decompacter,les compiler,les installer a la main quand l'ordi peux le faire pour nous?Mais non...Tous les fans de linux sont des programmeurs avertis qui eux savent le faire et n'ont absolument rien a cirer de ces abrutis qui y connaissent rien.Ces derniers n'ont qu'a acheter windows car ils comprendront jamais le plaisir simple et delicieux qu'on peux avoir a ouvrir un terminal moche pour taper 10 lignes de texte incomprehensible pour pouvoir installer une webcam ou la derniere version de VLC(Debian est top,mais ca fais un peu retrogaming),ou encore s'assurer des dependances des paquets (un nombre faramineux d'ailleur,avec des utilits variables et incomprhensibles pour le commun des mortels).
Comment voulez vous que ma grand mere fasse ca?J'ai t oblig de lui mettre de grosses icones sur son bureau pour qu'elle puisse acceder a internet et a ses mail,car meme le menu demarrer de windows est trop compliqu.
Je passe mon temps a expliquer a ma mere comment elle peux rapatrier ses photos de sa carte SD.
Effectivement on peux les denigrer et leur interdir l'acces a un ordinateur,mais c'est du faschisme.N'importe qui devrait avoir acces a un ordinateur et pouvoir l'utiliser simplement.Pour ce qui est des ecoles,il faut former les profs qui vont former les eleves.Comme la plupart n'ont pas fait d'etudes d'ingenieur et ne sont pas forcement obnubils par les ordinateurs,l'ergonomie est primordiale.


C'est pareil pour les logiciels...On me dira que la diversit est bien,etc,etc...Oui,je suis d'accord,mais quel interet a avoir 24 lecteurs multimedia diffrents quand la plupart du temps,nous en avons besoin que d'un?A part foutre la zone dans les esprits des gens,ca sert a rien.Si tous les programmeurs open source se federaient dans un seul projet significatif pour faire un logiciel efficace qui dechire,ca faciliterais la tache de tout le monde et on aurais plus a se casser la tete chaque fois que l'on arrive sur un ordinateur etranger.Prenez VLC par exemple,il ya enormement d'ameliorations a lui apporter,notament en ce qui concerne la gestion de bibliotheque.Si tous les programmeur de xine ou mplayer ou rythmbox ou je sais pas quoi d'autre se mettaient a bosser sur VLC,il est probable que nous aurions un seul lecteur universel avec une interface correcte et simple(si on rajoute un ergonome) qui gererais la bibliotheque,qui serait un media center,etc....Mais non...Le communautarisme opensource est une idologie utopique.Chacun participe,mais chacun participe dans son coin pour faire son petit truc,faire avancer son petit bout de programme,mais absolument pas pour faire avancer la cause de linux.Si il y avais une communaut,il y aurai pas 100000 projets,mais 1 ou 2,allant tous dans la meme direction.Une seule distribution avec un structure documente,un environnement graphique unique mais parametrable(GNOME,KDE) et adaptable aux envies et aux besoins et surtout une volont d'ergonomie pour que le commun des mortels puisse utiliser linux gratuitement et, a sa maniere,y participer.Ainsi on ne se retrouverais pas avec 15625437 paquets et logiciels,dont beaucoups sont redondants et inefficaces.

Le jour ou il sera possible d'utiliser linux sans jamais avoir a ouvrir un terminal,je serais le premier a l'installer.Mais dans l'etat actuel des choses,je prefere 100000 fois rester sous windows.
Etre fan de linux,c'est bien,mais il faut arreter de se toucher le kiki. Je prefere un systeme ergonomique a un systeme puissant mais mal foutu.Le gain en performance sera jamais suffisant pour justifier de se prendre la tete ou perdre son temps en cherchant les IRC pour trouver la personne qui pourra vous depanner.Je prefere utiliser mon ordi pour faire des choses qui me plaisent(Quoique ca plait a certain de chercher pendant des heures comment installer un driver exotique).L'ordinateur est un outil.

Pour finir,ce qui pourrais permettre de faire passer linux devant windows,c'est une ergonomie extreme.Windows est la depuis trs longtemps et tout le monde s'y est frott plus ou moins et donc le connais.Linux ayant des automatismes a creer,il se doit d'etre plus ergonomique que windows pour le faire oublier.Pour l'instant,c'est trs loin d'etre le cas.

----------


## gwinyam

a fait un peu troll, mais je me dois d'applaudir ::applo::

----------


## trenton

> Me concernant,je tiens a etre trs clair:
> 
> Je suis pour l'open source,pour linux et le fait d'avoir des alternatives a windows.Maintenant, je pense que tous les programmeurs opensource devraient essayer de songer avant tout a l'ergonomie avant de se dire "Les utilisateurs sont des pauvres nazes qui comprennent rien,tant pis pour eux".
> 
> JUSTEMENT...Un ordinateur est fait a la base pour epargner des choses a l'etre humain(du calcul mental et des pages d'ecriture).Faire un applet pour configurer un truc qu'actuellement on ne peux faire qu'en editant un fichier texte ou en ouvrant un terminal,c'est pas grand chose et ca faciliterais la vie de tout le monde.Ca, ca ferais avancer la cause de Linux,pas juste le fait de dire "Windows c'est pourri,a bas ces requins de microsoft".Dans windows,par exemple,il n'y a pas besoin de compiler un driver pour l'installer.Quand bien meme il faudrait le faire,je suis sur que un mec un peu ergonome (pay trs cher chez eux) ferait une petite application qui chapeauterais tout ca avec 2 ou 3 pauvre boutons que meme le neuneu du coin pourrais utiliser.Pourquoi se faire chier a aller telecharger des sources,les decompacter,les compiler,les installer a la main quand l'ordi peux le faire pour nous?Mais non...Tous les fans de linux sont des programmeurs avertis qui eux savent le faire et n'ont absolument rien a cirer de ces abrutis qui y connaissent rien.Ces derniers n'ont qu'a acheter windows car ils comprendront jamais le plaisir simple et delicieux qu'on peux avoir a ouvrir un terminal moche pour taper 10 lignes de texte incomprehensible pour pouvoir installer une webcam ou la derniere version de VLC(Debian est top,mais ca fais un peu retrogaming),ou encore s'assurer des dependances des paquets (un nombre faramineux d'ailleur,avec des utilits variables et incomprhensibles pour le commun des mortels).
> Comment voulez vous que ma grand mere fasse ca?J'ai t oblig de lui mettre de grosses icones sur son bureau pour qu'elle puisse acceder a internet et a ses mail,car meme le menu demarrer de windows est trop compliqu.
> Je passe mon temps a expliquer a ma mere comment elle peux rapatrier ses photos de sa carte SD.
> Effectivement on peux les denigrer et leur interdir l'acces a un ordinateur,mais c'est du faschisme.N'importe qui devrait avoir acces a un ordinateur et pouvoir l'utiliser simplement.Pour ce qui est des ecoles,il faut former les profs qui vont former les eleves.Comme la plupart n'ont pas fait d'etudes d'ingenieur et ne sont pas forcement obnubils par les ordinateurs,l'ergonomie est primordiale.
> 
> ...


C'est bien, mais tout ce que tu dis est faux, c'est dommage (sur le fait qu'il faut utiliser le terminal pour utiliser GNU-Linux). 

Ensuite, dsol, mais tu n'es pas le roi du monde, ta vision de l'informatique n'est pas la seule valable, et tout le monde partage pas ton point de vue. Par exemple moi je pense que nous n'avons pas tous les mmes besoin ni les mmes gots, ni la mme logique, et c'est pour cela qu'avoir plusieurs logiciels pour faire la mme chose mais diffremment peut tre intressant. Si des dveloppeurs "perdent" leur temps l dessus, c'est bien qu'il y gagnent.

----------


## dams78

Moi j'aime bien le raccourcis c'est compliquer d'utiliser Windows alors a le sera plus d'utiliser Linux.

----------


## guigz2000

Honnetement,j'ai une installation de debian 5.0 sur un Imac G4.
J'ai essay:
Fedora 9 et 11(sans succes),Yellow Dog 6,Ubuntu (6.06 et toutes celles jusqu'a la 9.04),OpenSuse(qui as pas voulu s'installer).

Aucune installation ne m'as permis de m'affranchir du terminal et j'ai systematiquement eu des problemes pour faire fonctionner la machine pleinement,avec le son,le bon mode d'ecran,etc...La machine est un peu date,mais elle est supporte par la plupart des distribution que j'ai essay et on ne peux pas dire qu'il y a de grosse variets hardware parmis les Imac..

Tout ce que je dis est peut etre faux,mais ce que je dis est en totale correlation avec mon experience de linux,meme sur des distribution rcentes.

----------


## trenton

> Honnetement,j'ai une installation de debian 5.0 sur un Imac G4.
> J'ai essay:
> Fedora 9 et 11(sans succes),Yellow Dog 6,Ubuntu (6.06 et toutes celles jusqu'a la 9.04),OpenSuse(qui as pas voulu s'installer).
> 
> Aucune installation ne m'as permis de m'affranchir du terminal et j'ai systematiquement eu des problemes pour faire fonctionner la machine pleinement,avec le son,le bon mode d'ecran,etc...La machine est un peu date,mais elle est supporte par la plupart des distribution que j'ai essay.
> 
> Tout ce que je dis est peut etre faux,mais ce que je dis est en totale correlation avec mon experience de linux,meme sur des distribution rcentes.


Ne serais-tu pas en train de confondre utilisation et installation d'une part ? (Faire en sorte que le son fonctionne, pour moi a fait partie de l'installation)

D'autre part, je connais aujourd'hui aucun systme qui s'installe sans problme sur toutes les machines de la terre, GNU-Linux ne fait pas exception.

----------


## smyley

> Moi j'aime bien le raccourcis c'est compliquer d'utiliser Windows alors a le sera plus d'utiliser Linux.


Si presque tout le monde  part les utilisateurs de Linux semble trouver Linux trop compliqu par rapport  Mac ou Windows, c'est que c'est forcment faux n'est-ce pas ?  ::roll::

----------


## BainE

> Honnetement,j'ai une installation de debian 5.0 sur un Imac G4.
> J'ai essay:
> Fedora 9 et 11(sans succes),Yellow Dog 6,Ubuntu (6.06 et toutes celles jusqu'a la 9.04),OpenSuse(qui as pas voulu s'installer).
> 
> Aucune installation ne m'as permis de m'affranchir du terminal et j'ai systematiquement eu des problemes pour faire fonctionner la machine pleinement,avec le son,le bon mode d'ecran,etc...La machine est un peu date,mais elle est supporte par la plupart des distribution que j'ai essay et on ne peux pas dire qu'il y a de grosse variets hardware parmis les Imac..
> 
> Tout ce que je dis est peut etre faux,mais ce que je dis est en totale correlation avec mon experience de linux,meme sur des distribution rcentes.


donc l argument de fond c'est que parce que tu sais pas faire c'est de la merde ?

----------


## guigz2000

> Ne serais-tu pas en train de confondre utilisation et installation d'une part ? (Faire en sorte que le son fonctionne, pour moi a fait partie de l'installation)
> 
> D'autre part, je connais aujourd'hui aucun systme qui s'installe sans problme sur toutes les machines de la terre, GNU-Linux ne fait pas exception.


Je regrette,quelle est la diffrence entre installation et utilisation? 

Quand la machine est supporte,on peux penser que l'installation va se passer sans problemes et au mieux(et que dans le pire des cas,tu auras des infos concernant les problemes d'installation dans la doc)
Si tu installes windows sur un pc quelconque et qu'il te manque des drivers,tu vas pouvoir les installer sans avoir a ouvrir un terminal,en inserant le CD constructeur ou bien en executant les fichiers telecharges.
Sous linux,et bien c'est la galere si il detecte pas tout automatiquement.Je me trompe?

Sur toutes les distribs que j'ai essay,je suis au final amen a utiliser le terminal.
Exemple:
Tu fais comment pour qu'un compte nouvellement cre puisse installer une application(sans utiliser to mot de passe a toi)?
Moi j'ai juste trouv qu'il fallait editer le fichier sudoer en mode root pour ajouter les comptes et permettre le sudo(mais je suis pas dou).Si il y a un autre moyen simple,sans passer par un terminal,dis moi?Et si il n'y en a pas,ca devrais pas etre long de faire une applet et de l'integrer a gnome,non?

Pour finir,je dis pas que linux est de la merde,loin de la,je dis juste que l'ergonomie est douteuse et que tant que ca sera douteux,ca sert a rien de cracher sur windows ou de proclamer que linux est le meilleur systeme au monde.

----------


## FailMan

> Ne t'inquites pas a viendra, a doit tre ta dcouverte rcente de notion de concurrence pure et parfaite qui fait que a t'a mont  la tte, tu es dans ta phase "je crois au libralisme absolu mme si a n'a jamais march et que mme les amricains en reviennent".





> a aussi a te passera, il arrivera un moment ou tu te rendra compte que t'a autre chose  faire que "d'admirer" une bote, et que tu aura perdu ton temps  dfendre gratuitement ton idole.
> -"C'est quoi ton combat dans la vie ?".
> -"Moi c'est microsoft, j'admire trop cette bote".


T'es qui pour avancer des thses pareilles ? Tu te prends pour qui ? Tu ne sais rien de moi, pourquoi j'ai ces ides-l, pourquoi je les soutiens. Alors pargne-moi tes remarques de Csar, qui a tout fait, tout vcu, tout connu, et qui connait tout sur tout.




> C'est bien, mais tout ce que tu dis est faux, c'est dommage (sur le fait qu'il faut utiliser le terminal pour utiliser GNU-Linux).


C'est pas obligatoire, cependant, je suis sr qu'en temps d'utilisation, tu feras plus souvent et plus longtemps appel au terminal sur n'importe quelle distribution que sur Windows.




> Moi j'aime bien le raccourcis c'est compliquer d'utiliser Windows alors a le sera plus d'utiliser Linux.


Tout dpend des habitudes. L'ergonomie c'est subjectif. Certains aiment l'ergonomie du Mac, moi elle me sort pas les trous de nez. Tout comme la nouvelle interface amene par Vista et reprise par 7 : elle me plat pas du tout, je prfre celle d'XP.




> Et qu on gueule pour les remettre (surtout revendiquer une action politique ou de justice) dans le droit chemin ca te parait absurde ?


Non a me parat pas absurde, mais ne t'en fais pas, ils recommenceront, et faut pas croire que y'a que Microsoft qui n'hsite pas  marcher sur la limite...

----------


## _skip

Non le terminal c'est pas obligatoire si tu utilises une machine relativement fige, genre tu as ton bureau avec des icnes openoffice, firefox, thunderbird et tout a.
Tu ne fais que barboter dans ton home directory. C'est le cas du gars  qui on configure son workspace une fois pour toute et qui n'est plus que simple utilisateur de ce qui est  disposition.

Mais ds qu'on sort de ce sentier-l, c'est fini.

----------


## guigz2000

> Tout dpend des habitudes. L'ergonomie c'est subjectif. Certains aiment l'ergonomie du Mac, moi elle me sort pas les trous de nez. Tout comme la nouvelle interface amene par Vista et reprise par 7 : elle me plat pas du tout, je prfre celle d'XP.


Concernant l'ergonomie,je suis d'accord que c'est subjectif.Mais honnetement, si tu veux changer les droits d'acces d'un fichier sous linux,tu peux aller dans nautilus et les changer avec les proprietes du fichier, ou ouvrir un terminal et faire un chmod..La premiere solution est certes moins puissante (et encore avec les selections multiples) mais elle est quand meme bien plus...visuelle et agrable,non?C'est ce que j'appelle de l'ergonomie.

Sinon d'accord pour MacOSX...Insupportable (fermer une appli ne la tue pas,etc...).Par contre,l'interface de 7 est a mon sens monumentale.En 3 jours de 7,il me manquais des trucs sous XP(miniatures,redimensionnement auto des fenetres..Je regrette juste le menu "demarrer").

----------


## NejNej

> donc l argument de fond c'est que parce que tu sais pas faire c'est de la merde ?


Dans un certains sens si c'est trop compliqu,  part si a t cr dans l'intention de faire tourner les mninges des gens.

Prend l'exemple d'une voiture qu'il faudrait que t'achtes que tu r-apprennes l'utilisation(bon a c'est la Windows dpendance  la limite)
o ton autoradio ne va pas dessus, si tu veux le placer sur ta caisse tu peux pas simplement le brancher, il te faut encore 10 heures de paperasses  et plusieurs oprations pour l'installer, voir qu'il n'est finalement mme pas compatible du tout.
Et a pour tout.

En mme temps une voiture gratuite... ::aie::

----------


## trenton

> Je regrette,quelle est la diffrence entre installation et utilisation?


 ::roll:: 




> Si tu installes windows sur un pc quelconque et qu'il te manque des drivers,tu vas pouvoir les installer sans avoir a ouvrir un terminal,en inserant le CD constructeur ou bien en executant les fichiers telecharges.


Ah bon, et si y'a pas de drivers prvu pour Windows tu fais comment ? Ils arrivent par magie ? Tu semble naf pour un "professionnel en informatique".




> Tu fais comment pour qu'un compte nouvellement cre puisse installer une application(sans utiliser to mot de passe a toi)?
> Moi j'ai juste trouv qu'il fallait editer le fichier sudoer en mode root pour ajouter les comptes et permettre le sudo(mais je suis pas dou).Si il y a un autre moyen simple,sans passer par un terminal,dis moi?Et si il n'y en a pas,ca devrais pas etre long de faire une applet et de l'integrer a gnome,non?


Ca se gre depuis un moment dans GNOME, Systme -> Administration -> Utilisateurs et groupes.




> Pour finir,je dis pas que linux est de la merde,loin de la,je dis juste que l'ergonomie est douteuse et que tant que ca sera douteux,ca sert a rien de cracher sur windows ou de proclamer que linux est le meilleur systeme au monde.


Ca c'est ton point de vue, moi je trouve GNOME trs ergonomique, et a c'est mon point de vue, pas une vrit absolue. On a le droit d'avoir des gots diffrents, mais c'est quand mme bien de pas impos les siens aux autres (cf vente lie).

----------


## Louis Griffont

> blabla


Ben voil ! Enfin une personne qui a compris ce qu'est l'informatique ! 

Un outils ! Un simple outils... Comme un marteau, un tournevis, un couteau, une table, une feuille de papier, une voiture, un grille-pain... Bref, un ustensile que les gens utilisent souvent plus par ncessit que par plaisir !

Mais, bon, je me dis que ce pvre *guigz2000* va se faire allumer par les justement allums proLinux, qui ne vont voir dans son intervention que le cot "Linux n'est pas la panace" et a, jamais, mais alors vraiment jamais, ils ne pourront l'admettre !  ::roll::

----------


## BainE

> GNOME trs ergonomique


pfff, cod avec leur logo...

 :;):  bisous a tous

----------


## trenton

> Mais, bon, je me dis que ce pvre *guigz2000* va se faire allumer par les justement allums proLinux, qui ne vont voir dans son intervention que le cot "Linux n'est pas la panace" et a, jamais, mais alors vraiment jamais, ils ne pourront l'admettre !


Y'en a qui pensent que les maths c'est plus facile que le franais. D'autres pensent que le franais est plus facile que les maths. D'autre pensent que a dpend pour qui, qu'on est pas tous fait pareil, que personne n'a forcment tord,  part peut tre de vouloir imposer sa vision de la ralit...

Moi je trouve GNOME plus simple que Windows, j'accepte que d'autres pensent le contraire, si chacun peut choisir (ce n'est pas encore le cas), alors tout va bien !

----------


## guigz2000

> Dans un certains sens si c'est trop compliqu,  part si a t cr dans l'intention de faire tourner les mninges des gens.
> 
> Prend l'exemple d'une voiture qu'il faudrait que t'achtes que tu r-apprennes l'utilisation(bon a c'est la Windows dpendance  la limite)
> o ton autoradio ne va pas dessus, si tu veux le placer sur ta caisse tu peux pas simplement le brancher, il te faut encore 10 heures de paperasses  et plusieurs oprations pour l'installer, voir qu'il n'est finalement mme pas compatible du tout.
> Et a pour tout.
> 
> En mme temps une voiture gratuite...


J'ai rien capt a ton histoire de voiture..LOL

Plus simplement,je veux utiliser mon ordinateur pour ce que j'ai a faire.Pas pour chercher pendant des heures comment je peux le faire marcher pour faire ce que j'ai a faire.
Sous windows,si tu as un probleme de drivers,tu as un bouclier jaune sur le truc qui va pas dans le gestionnaire de peripherique,tu telecharges le driver(ca c'est parfois pas simple,mais en general ils sont fourni avec le pc) et l'installes juste en cliquant sur quelques icones et basta.
Sous linux...LOL...Tu cherches des heures durant comment telecharger les sources du driver,comment l'extraire,comment le compiler,comment l'installer,comment nettoyer par la suite.Parfois tu cherches meme pendant des heures comment charger un module au demarrage ou des trucs a la con dans le genre...Le pire,c'est que la plupart du temps,aprs avoir fait ca,tu as toujours rien compris et il faudra recommencer si tu as un autre probleme.C'est lourd.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> D'autre pensent que a dpend pour qui, qu'on est pas tous fait pareil, que personne n'a forcment tord,  part peut tre de vouloir imposer sa vision de la ralit...


T'as jamais essay de t'appliquer cette pense ? Et d'admettre que pour certaines personnes, Linux est vraiment pas utilisable ?

Donner des leons, pourquoi pas, faut-il encore tre capable de les appliquer  soi-mme !  :;):

----------


## guigz2000

> Ah bon, et si y'a pas de drivers prvu pour Windows tu fais comment ? Ils arrivent par magie ? Tu semble naf pour un "professionnel en informatique".


LOL...Si il y a pas de drivers prvu pour windows??...Si on excepte le vieil hardware obsolete,qu'est ce qui se branche sur un pc et n'as pas de drivers pour windows?

----------


## trenton

> T'as jamais essay de t'appliquer cette pense ? Et d'admettre que pour certaines personnes, Linux est vraiment pas utilisable ?
> 
> Donner des leons, pourquoi pas, faut-il encore tre capable de les appliquer  soi-mme !


Mais moi je n'oblige personne  utiliser GNU-Linux, et je ne souhaite pas qu'on oblige les gens  prendre GNU-Linux, au contraire, je suis oppos  la vente lie ! Qu'est ce que tu racontes ?

----------


## gillai

> J'ai rien capt a ton histoire de voiture..LOL
> 
> Plus simplement,je veux utiliser mon ordinateur pour ce que j'ai a faire.Pas pour chercher pendant des heures comment je peux le faire marcher pour faire ce que j'ai a faire.
> Sous windows,si tu as un probleme de drivers,tu as un bouclier jaune sur le truc qui va pas dans le gestionnaire de peripherique,tu telecharges le driver(ca c'est parfois pas simple,mais en general ils sont fourni avec le pc) et l'installes juste en cliquant sur quelques icones et basta.
> Sous linux...LOL...Tu cherches des heures durant comment telecharger les sources du driver,comment l'extraire,comment le compiler,comment l'installer,comment nettoyer par la suite.Parfois tu cherches meme pendant des heures comment charger un module au demarrage ou des trucs a la con dans le genre...Le pire,c'est que la plupart du temps,aprs avoir fait ca,tu as toujours rien compris et il faudra recommencer si tu as un autre probleme.C'est lourd.


Ah bon ? Sur Ubuntu, j'ai un message en bas  droite de mon cran qui me prvient que des pilotes plus rcents sont disponibles pour ma carte graphique et que je n'ai cliquer sur l'icne pour les tlcharger automatiquement. 

Bon d'accord, il faut avoir installer les pilotes propritaires au moins une fois sur l'ordinateur pour avoir ce genre de message.

Ah mais je suis con, c'est fait automatiquement avec ... tadam... encore un message en bas  droite de l'cran au premier lancement.

Vous tes satisfaits de Windows, c'est cool mais arrtez de tenter de nous obliger  voir comme vous. J'ai l'impression de lire des robots Microsoft.

Et encore une fois, sur les dernires version d'Ubuntu, on peut absolument tout faire sans terminal avec la mme vitesse que sur Windows mais le terminal est plus rapide donc pourquoi s'en priver ?

----------


## guigz2000

> Ah bon ? Sur Ubuntu, j'ai un message en bas  droite de mon cran qui me prvient que des pilotes plus rcents sont disponibles pour ma carte graphique et que je n'ai cliquer sur l'icne pour les tlcharger automatiquement. 
> 
> Bon d'accord, il faut avoir installer les pilotes propritaires au moins une fois sur l'ordinateur pour avoir ce genre de message.
> 
> Ah mais je suis con, c'est fait automatiquement avec ... tadam... encore un message en bas  droite de l'cran au premier lancement.
> 
> Vous tes satisfaits de Windows, c'est cool mais arrtez de tenter de nous obliger  voir comme vous. J'ai l'impression de lire des robots Microsoft.
> 
> Et encore une fois, sur les dernires version d'Ubuntu, on peut absolument tout faire sans terminal avec la mme vitesse que sur Windows mais le terminal est plus rapide donc pourquoi s'en priver ?


J'ai pas du avoir la meme version d'ubuntu(9.04)...Il faut dire que avec mon Imac G4...En tout cas,jamais j'ai eu ce genre de truc...Il faut dire que les pilotes propritaires nvidia,sur powerpc,ca n'existe pas,donc oblig de rester opensource...J'ai jamais eu ca non plus quand j'ai connect une carte audio usb ou une clef bluetooth exotique(qui fonctionnais pas sur le mac,mais bien sous windows)...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Ah bon ? Sur Ubuntu, j'ai un message en bas  droite de mon cran qui me prvient que des pilotes plus rcents sont disponibles pour ma carte graphique et que je n'ai cliquer sur l'icne pour les tlcharger automatiquement. 
> 
> Bon d'accord, il faut avoir installer les pilotes propritaires au moins une fois sur l'ordinateur pour avoir ce genre de message.
> 
> Ah mais je suis con, c'est fait automatiquement avec ... tadam... encore un message en bas  droite de l'cran au premier lancement.


Je suis entirement d'accord avec toi. Si les pilotes existent, a ne pose aucun problme. Et sur ce point, je pense que personne ne le contestera. Mais si le pilote n'existe pas... ben pas de ...tadam... rien, nada ! Alors videmment, si le pilote n'existe pas pour Windows, c'est pareil, mais bon, un matriel sans pilote pour windows...  ::?:  Je n'en ai pas encore vu ! 




> Vous tes satisfaits de Windows, c'est cool mais arrtez de tenter de nous obliger  voir comme vous. J'ai l'impression de lire des robots Microsoft.


Mais on est d'accord. Si on veut rester sous Windows, restons sous Windows. Que ceux qui veulent utiliser Linux, utilisent Linux. Mais arrtez, par piti de nous faire croire que Linux c'est mieux que Windows, et que si on utilise Windows c'est que nous des victimes de Microsoft ! Merci de respecter notre choix, et imaginez un instant que Microsoft dans les annes 80 n'est pas fait le boulot permettant de dmocratiser l'informatique auprs du grand public. Aujourd'hui, nous ne serions peut-tre pas sur ce forum  ::aie:: 




> Mais moi je n'oblige personne  utiliser GNU-Linux, et je ne souhaite pas qu'on oblige les gens  prendre GNU-Linux, au contraire, je suis oppos  la vente lie ! Qu'est ce que tu racontes ?


Et personne ne te demande de critiquer Microsoft ! Personne n'oblige personne  rien ! Chacun fait ses choix ! Alors arrte de nous faire croire que Linux c'est mieux ! C'est peut-tre le cas pour toi et quelques autres, mais ce n'est pas le cas pour beaucoup d'autres !

----------


## trenton

> Et personne ne te demande de critiquer Microsoft ! Personne n'oblige personne  rien ! Chacun fait ses choix ! Alors arrte de nous faire croire que Linux c'est mieux ! C'est peut-tre le cas pour toi et quelques autres, mais ce n'est pas le cas pour beaucoup d'autres !


Je ne critique pas Microsoft, je demande juste  pouvoir choisir moi aussi. Que tu le veuille ou non, la vente lie  l'heure actuelle en France restreint le choix des utilisateurs. Et si tu relis mes derniers messages, tu verras que je dis clairement que je ne pense pas que l'un est meilleur que l'autre, que a peut dpendre de chacun. Puis il faudrait d'abord s'entendre sur une dfinition de meilleur.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je ne critique pas Microsoft, je demande juste  pouvoir choisir moi aussi. Que tu le veuille ou non, la vente lie  l'heure actuelle en France restreint le choix des utilisateurs. Et si tu relis mes derniers messages, tu verras que je dis clairement que je ne pense pas que l'un est meilleur que l'autre, que a peut dpendre de chacun. Puis il faudrait d'abord s'entendre sur une dfinition de meilleur.


Tu utilises quel OS, toi ?

----------


## FailMan

C'est quand mme dingue de ne pas voir qu'on a le choix.

C'est dingue le nombre de sites qui vendent des PC neufs, sans OS ou avec l'OS de votre choix dessus... Materiel.NET, LDLC...
Et pour ta gouverne personnelle, tu peux acheter ton PC Dell avec Ubuntu, donc ne dit pas qu'il n'y a pas le choix, c'est mentir, et faire preuve de mauvaise foi...  ::zoubi::   ::roll::

----------


## GanYoshi

> C'est quand mme dingue de ne pas voir qu'on a le choix.
> 
> C'est dingue le nombre de sites qui vendent des PC neufs, sans OS ou avec l'OS de votre choix dessus... Materiel.NET, LDLC...
> Et pour ta gouverne personnelle, tu peux acheter ton PC Dell avec Ubuntu, donc ne dit pas qu'il n'y a pas le choix, c'est mentir, et faire preuve de mauvaise foi...


Il n'y a que deux portables ubuntu propos chez Dell, contre plusieurs dizaines avec Windows.*
Il n'y a pas de pc portable avec linux chez materiel.net, ni vendu sans OS. *
Pareil pour LDLC, seulement un pauvre netbook.*

Comme tu dis, c'est dingue.

* J'ai fais une recherche sur chaque sites avec "Ubuntu" et "Linux", si ils ne sont pas trouvable comme a, je considre qu'ils sont trs bien cachs, mais peut-tre que tes yeux de fanatique de M$  sauront en dbusquer d'autres et ainsi me prouver le contraire ? J'attends et j'espre.  ::roll::

----------


## smyley

> Je ne critique pas Microsoft


Dsol,  chaque fois a sonne bizarrement  ::aie:: 

Remarquez, pourquoi encore un "Windows vs Linux" ?

----------


## _skip

Pour les portables, c'est plus rare d'avoir des offres sans windows.
La demande est plus rare aussi, donc on ne pourrait pas raisonnablement exiger du 50-50.

----------


## GanYoshi

> Pour les portables, c'est plus rare d'avoir des offres sans windows.
> La demande est plus rare aussi, donc on ne pourrait pas raisonnablement exiger du 50-50.


Je suis d'accord, mais je pensais pas  une offre spcifique sous Windows, une offre spcifique sous Linux, et une offre spcifique sans OS. 
Je pense qu'il faut que chaque PC soit disponible au moins avec un OS et sans OS, et ventuellement un autre OS si possible.

----------


## FailMan

> Il n'y a que deux portables ubuntu propos chez Dell, contre plusieurs dizaines avec Windows.*
> Il n'y a pas de pc portable avec linux chez materiel.net, ni vendu sans OS. *
> Pareil pour LDLC, seulement un pauvre netbook.*
> 
> Comme tu dis, c'est dingue.
> 
> * J'ai fais une recherche sur chaque sites avec "Ubuntu" et "Linux", si ils ne sont pas trouvable comme a, je considre qu'ils sont trs bien cachs, mais peut-tre que tes yeux de fanatique de M$  sauront en dbusquer d'autres et ainsi me prouver le contraire ? J'attends et j'espre.


Tu cherches mal : non seulement tu te restreins aux PC portables (videmment parce que a t'arrange  ::roll:: ), mais en plus, il y en a, la preuve tu en as trouv.
Chez Dell, tu as le Zino et Zino HD qui sont disponibles avec Ubuntu.
Tu as toujours quelques modles de la gamme Inspiron disponibles avec Ubuntu.

Sans compter que Dell est trs modulable, en tlphonant au service client, tu peux demander  ce qu'Ubuntu soit install, mme si sur le site cela n'est pas prvu, un ami l'a fait sur une tour XPS, et cela lui a permis de gagner 50 sur le prix de la machine.
Sur TopAchat, tu as toute une gamme de PC monts et vendus sans OS. (et ce n'est qu'un exemple)

Pour ce qui est des portables,  part quelques netbook et modles de chez Dell, je n'en ai pas trouv avec linux. Cependant, rien ne t'empche lors de l'achat, de demander le remboursement de la licence si elle n'a pas t active.

Dire qu'on a pas le choix ou que Windows est impos relve de la mauvaise foi.

----------


## GanYoshi

> Tu cherches mal : non seulement tu te restreins aux PC portables (videmment parce que a t'arrange ), mais en plus, il y en a, la preuve tu en as trouv.
> Chez Dell, tu as le Zino et Zino HD qui sont disponibles avec Ubuntu.
> Tu as toujours quelques modles de la gamme Inspiron disponibles avec Ubuntu.
> 
> Sans compter que Dell est trs modulable, en tlphonant au service client, tu peux demander  ce qu'Ubuntu soit install, mme si sur le site cela n'est pas prvu, un ami l'a fait sur une tour XPS, et cela lui a permis de gagner 50 sur le prix de la machine.
> Sur TopAchat, tu as toute une gamme de PC monts et vendus sans OS. (et ce n'est qu'un exemple)
> 
> Pour ce qui est des portables,  part quelques netbook et modles de chez Dell, je n'en ai pas trouv avec linux. Cependant, rien ne t'empche lors de l'achat, de demander le remboursement de la licence si elle n'a pas t active.
> 
> Dire qu'on a pas le choix ou que Windows est impos relve de la mauvaise foi.


En effet, si un 'ami  toi  tlphon pour demander Ubuntu', a serait vraiment de la mauvaise fois que de dire que Windows est impos.

En plus si on est juste oblig de l'acheter puis de demander  se le faire rembourser suite  plusieurs mois de demande, moi je dis que c'est carrment la libert.

J'attends tes liens vers Materiel.net, Ldlc et Dell.  ::ccool::

----------


## Louis Griffont

Moi, ce qui me sidre c'est la mauvaise foi des anti-Microsoft !

Une personne achte un PC dans un magasin sur lequel il est crit "PC vendu AVEC MS Windows", qu'y a-t-il de choquant ? Si la personne ne veut pas de Windows, qu'elle achte un autre PC. Si ce magasin n'en vend pas qu'elle aille voir ailleurs. Si elle n'en trouve aucun dans sa ville, dpartement, rgion, qu'elle cherche sur le net. Franchement, c'est de la mauvaise foi.

Je prend un exemple. Mon pre avait besoin d'une remorque, mais avec certaines particularits. Il a fait, d'abord les magasins de sa petite ville. Il n'a pas trouv ! Bon, il est all dans la grande ville la plus proche, et mme si le choix tait plus consquent, aucune ne le satisfaisait pleinement. 

Rsultat, il a commenc  chercher sur le net. Et, l il a trouv un revendeur/fabriquant, qui faisait du sur mesure ... en Belgique ! Ben, il est all en Belgique cherch sa remorque, et il en est trs content !

Bon, il aurait pu faire des procs comme quoi on ne vendait que des remorques comme ci ou comme a, et pas avec cela ou ceci. Il aurait pu beugler comme un ne contre la marque machin ou truc qui vendent leurs remorques partout en France fermant le march des remorques aux petits producteurs Belges. Mais, non ! Il s'est dbrouill tout seul ! Comme quoi... Quand on veut... on peut ! Mais, pour certains, c'est tellement plus facile de rler, de pester, de pleurnicher que de se bouger le cul ! 

Maintenant, Herv Loiret... J'ai pas encore russit  trouver un Mac avec Windows !  :;):

----------


## guigz2000

> Maintenant, Herv Loiret... J'ai pas encore russit  trouver un Mac avec Windows !


Ni un mac sans OSX....ou encore un mac avec linux...(on me dira bien que osx est un derive de BSD,mais bon...LOL

----------


## GanYoshi

> Maintenant, Herv Loiret... J'ai pas encore russit  trouver un Mac avec Windows !


Certes, mais je participe pas au dbat je demande juste des preuves de ce qu'avance JohnPetrucci.  ::aie::

----------


## FailMan

Pour LDLC, a me semble simple, il suffit de faire monter sa machine, et de choisir  l'tape "OS" un Linux... Tu as "Mandriva Power Pack".

Sinon, tu as chez Materiel.net un bon choix de PC vendus sans OS... Parmi ceux-ci, un mont de chez eux (pas un constructeur)...

C'est de la mauvaise foi de dire que Windows est impos. Il est propos dans de trs nombreux cas, mais pas *impos*.
Et pour reprendre tes sarcasmes  propos de Dell, tu peux tlphoner au service client si jamais la machine que tu veux n'est pas commandable avec Ubuntu directement sur le site web, ce qui n'est pas le cas de toutes les machines...

Le constructeur vous vend une machine quipe de Windows, si a vous plat pas, ne la prenez pas...
Tout comme si dans une voiture vous avez la clim' alors que vous vous en servez pas, vous ne voulez pas la payer, vous n'allez pas dire "JE VEUX LA VOITURE SANS LA CLIM", non, vous ne la prenez pas...
C'est de la mauvaise foi, tout simplement, mais bon, trop dur de le reconnatre, sans doute.

----------


## GanYoshi

> Pour LDLC, a me semble simple, il suffit de faire monter sa machine, et de choisir  l'tape "OS" un Linux... Tu as "Mandriva Power Pack".
> 
> Sinon, tu as chez Materiel.net un bon choix de PC vendus sans OS... Parmi ceux-ci, un mont de chez eux (pas un constructeur)...


Je parle d'ordinateurs portables, j'tais dj au courant pour les PC fixes.

a doit tre diffrent pour les PC portables ?

----------


## trenton

D'abord, si Windows est cit c'est parce que c'est le logiciel qui est le plus souvent vendu avec les PC, mais pour moi le problme est le mme avec Mac OS ou le support Ubuntu par exemple vendu chez Dell, et c'est pareil avec l'antivirus ou le logiciel pour graver les CD, alors interprter cette demande comme tant de "l'anti Microsoftisme", c'est assez idiot.

Encore une fois, a peut paratre surprenant, mais ce n'est pas parce que j'ai envie de choisir mes logiciels que je n'ai pas envie de choisir mon matriel, et ce n'est pas parce que j'ai envie de choisir mon matriel que je n'ai pas envie de choisir mes logiciels.

Vous parlez de mauvaise fois, mais si c'est si simple de choisir matriel et logiciels, pourquoi il y a tant de gens qui vont au tribunal pour se faire rembourser Windows entre autre, et pourquoi malgr la mauvaise fois vidente (sic!), le juge leur donne la plupart du temps raison ? 
Vous pouvez pas penser 5 minutes que peut tre n'avez vous pas bien compris le problme, alors que des juges  priori neutre, ont donn raison aux plaignant aprs avoir tudier leur dossier pendant un moment ?

Pourquoi aussi beaucoup d'tudiants qui ont le droit  une licence gratuite en achte une deuxime avec leur ordinateur, si il est si simple de ne pas la payer  ? Peut tre par masochisme ? Vous avez dit mauvaise foi...

Pourquoi  l'poque de Windows Vista, certains ont lanc une ptition pour dire que a ne leur convenait pas, qu'ils le trouvaient mauvais, alors que selon vous c'est tellement facile de ne pas l'acheter ?

Louis Griffont, ton histoire de remorque me laisse penser que tu n'as pas bien compris le problme de la vente lie. Peut tre que tu penses que les dputs qui ont vot l'interdiction de vente lie sont idiots ou qu'ils n'aiment pas Microsoft. Moi je pense que c'est plutt vous qui tes nafs, en ne regardant le problme que du point de vue d'un petit consommateur uniquement. Ce problme est galement, au mme titre que l'interdiction de la vente  perte, une question conomique. La situation actuelle sur le march des systmes d'exploitation n'est pas bonne conomiquement, elle est pas bonne pour le consommateur (hausse des prix, absence de progrs, puisque pas de concurrence possible), elle n'est pas meilleurs pour l'emploi (et en tant que dveloppeurs, nous sommes directement concerns)...

----------


## goomazio

Merci  Microsoft de tout faire pour qu'on ne soit pas perdu avec un Ubuntu, mais ce nest pas  lui de dcider si on prfre Windows ou Ubuntu.

On a le choix, Microsoft ne nous force pas, mais n'est-ce pas l'intention qui compte ? (Microsoft ne le fait pas mais il a l'intention de tout faire pour, ce qui est lgal mais pas trs juste envers les consommateurs...)

Vous trouvez dingue qu'on se dise qu'on n'a pas le choix, moi je trouve dingue qu'on s'offusque quand on soutient que Microsoft, qui serait trs heureux qu'il n'y ai que des Windows sur les ordis, soit "en tord".

C'est normal de vendre ce que les gens veulent acheter. Mais vu les diffrences minimes entre Windows et Ubuntu pour certains utilisateurs (_ceux qui n'utilisent pas de programme trs spcifique dvelopp uniquement pour le systme d'exploitation que tout le monde considre comme le seul qui fonctionne , voir les autres postes/dbats desquels je retiens que la diffrence est surtout une question d'habitude, que Ubuntu comme Windows ont leurs avantages et inconvnients_), la PDM de Windows me semble exagrment injuste. Ou plutt, je pense qu'elle devrait changer "aujourd'hui" mais que Microsoft, soutenu par certains ici, peut tout a fait lgitimement utiliser d'autres arguments que la qualit de leur produit pour continuer  mener la danse ( avoir le monopole je veux dire).

Tout a pour dire que certains voient trop les choses en binaire (noir ou blanc).

----------


## FailMan

> a doit tre diffrent pour les PC portables ?


Non.

Cependant, Dell fournit des PC portables avec Ubuntu, de srie je ne sais pas, cependant un coup de fil au service client et tu gagnes 50 sur le prix de la machine et ton OS.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Vous parlez de mauvaise fois


a m'tonnerait que je parle de mauvaise foi*s* ! Plus surement de mauvaise foi !  :;): 




> Merci  Microsoft de tout faire pour qu'on ne soit pas perdu avec un Ubuntu, mais ce nest pas  lui de dcider si on prfre Windows ou Ubuntu.


Tout a fait d'accord. D'ailleurs personne ne dcide pour personne, chacun fait son choix en toute connaissance de cause !




> Vous trouvez dingue qu'on se dise qu'on n'a pas le choix, moi je trouve dingue qu'on s'offusque quand on soutient que Microsoft, qui serait trs heureux qu'il n'y ai que des Windows sur les ordis, soit "en tord".


En tort, peut-tre, mais en tord ? C'est un peu tordu comme argument ! Et en quoi le fait que des personnes achtent un produit (Ordinateur avec Windows) entraine que Microsoft soit en tort ? Si des gens ne veulent pas d'un ordinateur ils peuvent ne pas en acheter. Ils peuvent acheter Windows sans ordinateur, sans problme. Et vice versa, il leur est possible d'acheter des ordinateurs sans Windows, sans problme. Le fait que des grands magasins prfrent vendre certains produits plutt que d'autres, c'est le choix du magasin ! Si a ne plait pas, ben on change de crmerie ! Moi, mon super march d' cot, ne vend plus de yaourt "MALO" que j'aime bien ! Ben, je vais les acheter ailleurs ! Je vais pas les obliger  vendre ces yaourts l. Ils ont le droit de vendre ce qu'ils veulent. Je pense que la logique des grandes surfaces, c'est de vendre ! Et donc ragissent  la loi de l'offre et de la demande. Il y a de la demande pour des PC avec Windows, et peu pour des PC avec Linux ! Donc, ils vendent ce que les gens veulent. Ceux qui n'entrent pas dans cette logique, n'ont qu' changer de crmerie ! 
Mais, voil on est dans un monde diffrent : l'informatique ! Les lois du commerce ne doivent pas s'appliquer, juste pour faire plaisir  2/3 pelos ! 




> Mais vu les diffrences minimes entre Windows et Ubuntu pour certains utilisateurs (_ceux qui n'utilisent pas de programme trs spcifique dvelopp uniquement pour le systme d'exploitation que tout le monde considre comme le seul qui fonctionne , voir les autres postes/dbats desquels je retiens que la diffrence est surtout une question d'habitude, que Ubuntu comme Windows ont leurs avantages et inconvnients_), la PDM de Windows me semble exagrment injuste. Ou plutt, je pense qu'elle devrait changer "aujourd'hui" mais que Microsoft, soutenu par certains ici, peut tout a fait lgitimement utiliser d'autres arguments que la qualit de leur produit pour continuer  mener la danse ( avoir le monopole je veux dire).


Si les diffrences entre Ubuntu et Windows sont minimes, quel intrt de changer de Windows vers Ubuntu ? Changer ses habitudes, changer ses manires de faire, pour finalement rien gagner ! voir perdre si on n'entre pas dans le cadre que tu dcris (bref, si on utilise des logiciels non supports par Ubuntu) ! Dire que la PDM de Windows est injuste, c'est risible ! La PDM de Microsoft n'est pas usurp, c'est que la plupart des personnes prfrent Windows. C'est comme cela ! 
Dire que la qualit de Windows est infrieure  celle des distributions Linux et qu'en mme temps la PDM de Windows est largement suprieure voudrait dire que les gens sont des abrutis qui prfrent payer un truc mauvais plutt que choisir un truc meilleur ET gratuit ! Je pense qu'il n'y a que dans l'informatique que l'on puisse trouver de telles absurdits ! 

Admettez simplement que si Linux est moins utilis que Windows, c'est peut-tre tout simplement qu'il n'apporte rien de plus et que les gens prfrent garder un truc qui leur est familier, mme sils le paient un plus cher, que changer tout pour un truc qui ne leur donnera rien de plus ! 




> Tout a pour dire que certains voient trop les choses en binaire (noir ou blanc).


Belle auto-critique, c'est un bon dbut !  ::ccool::

----------


## trenton

> a m'tonnerait que je parle de mauvaise foi*s* ! Plus surement de mauvaise foi !


No comment !

----------


## dams78

> Je pense qu'il n'y a que dans l'informatique que l'on puisse trouver de telles absurdits !


Enfin tu as compris..., ou pas.

Ca me fait un peu rire le coup du choix, comme si les gens savaient qu'ils avaient le choix, qu'ils savaient qu'ils pouvaient se faire rembourser leur licence, etc.
Ensuite vous dites, arrtez de vous plaindre vous avez le choix, en nous sortant un large choix de possibilits. Mais  aucun moment vous vous demandez pourquoi maintenant on commence  avoir "le choix"? C'est tout simplement grce aux personnes qui ont t devant les tribunaux, qui ont saisies les associations de consommateurs, etc. Mais malgr tout il semblerait que se ne soit pas encore parfait, donc c'est normal que certaines personnes en veulent plus. D'autant plus que vous aussi, vous en profiterez... (vous savez un march sain avec de la concurrence : augmentation de la qualit, baisse des prix, etc).

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Enfin tu as compris..., ou pas.
> 
> Ca me fait un peu rire le coup du choix, comme si les gens savaient qu'ils avaient le choix, qu'ils savaient qu'ils pouvaient se faire rembourser leur licence, etc.
> Ensuite vous dites, arrtez de vous plaindre vous avez le choix, en nous sortant un large choix de possibilits. Mais  aucun moment vous vous demandez pourquoi maintenant on commence  avoir "le choix"? C'est tout simplement grce aux personnes qui ont t devant les tribunaux, qui ont saisies les associations de consommateurs, etc. Mais malgr tout il semblerait que se ne soit pas encore parfait, donc c'est normal que certaines personnes en veulent plus. D'autant plus que vous aussi, vous en profiterez... (vous savez un march sain avec de la concurrence : augmentation de la qualit, baisse des prix, etc).


Ben, oui, je suis pour une concurrence. Le problme c'est qu'il n'y a pas de produit concurrent  Windows !

----------


## _skip

> Ben, oui, je suis pour une concurrence. Le problme c'est qu'il n'y a pas de produit concurrent  Windows !


Disons que les produits ne sont pas aisment substituables suivant les personnes et les cas d'utilisation.

----------


## trenton

> Ben, oui, je suis pour une concurrence. Le problme c'est qu'il n'y a pas de produit concurrent  Windows !


Ouais, c'est parce qu'ils savent qu'on veut tous Windows que les constructeurs payent trs chers de grands avocats pour essay de faire en sorte de ne pas laisser le choix. Car eux aussi ils sont maso, comme ceux qui payent deux licences.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lyche

> Ouais, c'est parce qu'ils savent qu'on veut tous Windows que les constructeurs payent trs chers de grands avocats pour essay de faire en sorte de ne pas laisser le choix. Car eux aussi ils sont maso, comme ceux qui payent deux licences.


Mais ce reproche de la vente lie de windows, on le doit  qui MS ou aux revendeurs qui ont pas envie de se prendre la tte  proposer plusieurs solutions qui leur seraient beaucoup plus couteuses?

----------


## yoyo88

> Mais ce reproche de la vente lie de windows, on le doit  qui MS ou aux revendeurs qui ont pas envie de se prendre la tte  proposer plusieurs solutions qui leur seraient beaucoup plus couteuses?


un bon gros +1  ::ccool::

----------


## trenton

> Mais ce reproche de la vente lie de windows, on le doit  qui MS ou aux revendeurs qui ont pas envie de se prendre la tte  proposer plusieurs solutions qui leur seraient beaucoup plus couteuses?


A qui la faute ? Je sais pas si la question a un intrt. (mais les revendeurs clament qu'ils n'ont pas le choix)

Solutions coteuses ? Certainement pas, puisque une PME franaise a dvelopp un systme permettant de rgler le problme, pour un cot total de 0 euro, avec la solution du code d'activation ! Et on sait dj faire pour les suites bureautiques depuis longtemps. Donc non, le cot est nul.

----------


## _skip

Est-ce que a pourrait  tout hasard venir aussi d'un manque de volont d'assumer du support sur plusieurs plate-formes?

----------


## trenton

> Est-ce que a pourrait  tout hasard venir aussi d'un manque de volont d'assumer du support sur plusieurs plate-formes?


Je ne pense pas, d'ailleurs personne ne demande de proposer plusieurs plate-formes (et encore moins leur support) mais juste la possibilit de ne pas prendre les logiciels proposs (pourquoi pas Windows si c'est le plus demand, moi a me gne pas, tant qu'il est propos et non impos).
Au final, pour le client qui est content de la situation actuelle, a change strictement rien (en fait si, a fait baisser les prix mais il va pas s'en plaindre)...

----------


## goomazio

> Belle auto-critique, c'est un bon dbut !


Peut-tre ais-je tort mais sache juste que je ne crache pas sur Microsoft en gnral mais sur leurs procds de vente de Windows.

D'ailleurs je trouve que Microsoft se plait  faire le bien par ci et le "mal" par l. Pour moi, Microsoft n'est pas tout blanc, a probablement des choses  se repprocher, a dj eu tort (fait des choses qui sont mal) et le fera surement encore (et en exprs, car rien n'est laiss au hasard chez ces multinationales)  ::aie:: 

Malgr l'intrt que je porte  la discussion, je prends une dernire fois la bonne rsolution de ne plus l'ouvrir sur un sujet aussi compliqu  :;):

----------


## yoyo88

en se qui concerne les vente d'OS lier (sujet qui plait t'en au Linuxiens), ne serrait t'il pas plus logique de tap sur les doigts des constructeur que sur Microsoft ?
aprs tous, Microsoft ne fournie juste le minimum pour une utilisateur correcte d'un PC.

----------


## FailMan

> les doigts des constructeur que sur Microsoft ?


Il est l le problme, mais bon tu sais, certains prfrent taper aveuglment sur Microsoft !

----------


## Lyche

> en se qui concerne les vente d'OS lier (sujet qui plait t'en au Linuxiens), ne serrait t'il pas plus logique de tap sur les doigts des constructeur que sur Microsoft ?
> aprs tous, Microsoft ne fournie juste le minimum pour une utilisateur correcte d'un PC.


C'est la question que j'ai pos plus haut, et regarde la rponse de trenton. Pour lui, et pour beaucoup d'autres, c'est MS qu'il faut blmer, sauf que MS n'a jamais mis le couteau sous la gorge ni mme un flingue sur la tempe des constructeurs pour leur imposer Windows. Mais c'est trop difficile  accepter pour certains. (Attention, je ne dis pas que MS est tout blanc dans l'histoire, mais celui qui prpare la machine a le choix de mettre tel ou tel OS lorsqu'il la met en service.)

----------


## trenton

> en se qui concerne les vente d'OS lier (sujet qui plait t'en au Linuxiens), ne serrait t'il pas plus logique de tap sur les doigts des constructeur que sur Microsoft ?
> aprs tous, Microsoft ne fournie juste le minimum pour une utilisateur correcte d'un PC.


A ma connaissance, personne n'a jamais port plainte contre Microsoft mais toujours contre les constructeurs oui ! Ce sont eux qui sont en faute.




> C'est la question que j'ai pos plus haut, et regarde la rponse de trenton. Pour lui, et pour beaucoup d'autres, c'est MS qu'il faut blmer, sauf que MS n'a jamais mis le couteau sous la gorge ni mme un flingue sur la tempe des constructeurs pour leur imposer Windows. Mais c'est trop difficile  accepter pour certains. (Attention, je ne dis pas que MS est tout blanc dans l'histoire, mais celui qui prpare la machine a le choix de mettre tel ou tel OS lorsqu'il la met en service.)


Ca c'est ton interprtation, c'est pas du tout ce que j'ai dit !

----------


## Lyche

> A qui la faute ? Je sais pas si la question a un intrt. (mais les revendeurs clament qu'ils n'ont pas le choix)
> 
> Solutions coteuses ? Certainement pas, puisque une PME franaise a dvelopp un systme permettant de rgler le problme, pour un cot total de 0 euro, avec la solution du code d'activation ! Et on sait dj faire pour les suites bureautiques depuis longtemps. Donc non, le cot est nul.





> Je ne pense pas, d'ailleurs personne ne demande de proposer plusieurs plate-formes (et encore moins leur support) mais juste la possibilit de ne pas prendre les logiciels proposs (pourquoi pas Windows si c'est le plus demand, moi a me gne pas, tant qu'il est propos et non impos).
> Au final, pour le client qui est content de la situation actuelle, a change strictement rien (en fait si, a fait baisser les prix mais il va pas s'en plaindre)...


dans ces 2 postes on aurait pu penser le contraire, tu m'a l'air de bien dfendre les constructeurs  ::roll::

----------


## trenton

> dans ces 2 postes on aurait pu penser le contraire, tu m'a l'air de bien dfendre les constructeurs


He bien tu as mal compris !

----------


## Lyche

> He bien tu as mal compris !


Ok, alors je m'en excuse. Mais tu voulais dire quoi alors, parce que j'arrive pas a voir autre chose  ::aie::  (les 4h de sommeil doivent aider :/)

----------


## trenton

> Ok, alors je m'en excuse. Mais tu voulais dire quoi alors, parce que j'arrive pas a voir autre chose  (les 4h de sommeil doivent aider :/)


Je dis juste que pour le moment tout le monde est pas d'accord pour dire qu'il y a un problme, alors c'est un peu tt pour chercher les coupables.

----------


## Lyche

> Je dis juste que pour le moment tout le monde est pas d'accord pour dire qu'il y a un problme, alors c'est un peu tt pour chercher les coupables.


Ok, je comprend mieux  ::aie:: 
Merci  ::mrgreen::

----------


## guigz2000

EN fait,a mon sens la vente lie de windows est une situation qui remonte aux origines des pc et qui viens d'une volont de standardisation de la machine.Si vous etes fabricants de logiciels,et que vous vous retrouvez obligs de porter vos applications vers plusieurs systemes diffrents,cela vous prends du temps et vous coute de l'argent.(pourquoi la plupart des jeux actuels ne sont ils que pour windows?).Cette situation etait la meme aux origines des pcs.Microsoft a su crer des logiciels qui se sont imposs dans le monde professionnel(word,excel) et forcment,quand on sait se servir d'une machine au boulot,on recherche le meme systeme a la maison(a l'epoque,c'est DOS et CPM...)surtout quand on se debrouille et qu'on a pas envie de s'emmerder et qu'on veux ouvrir ses documents chez soit.

Maintenant,concernant la situation actuelle,c'est la meme chose et je me met a la place des personnes qui doivent faire le SAV..LOL..Si le mec doit connaitre 1234 systemes diffrents,il est pas sorti de l'auberge(Tapez apt-get install XXX..Ca marche pas?C'est quoi votre distribution?Crux?Je connais pas...Demerdez vous!).Il faut pas oublier non plus qu'enormement d'acheteurs de pc veulent "un pc pour aller sur internet" mais sont incapables de dire avec quel navigateur..."un navigateur?je sais pas ce que c'est...moi,je veux juste aller sur internet"(Sisi...ca existe et plus que l'on croit).Le seul critere d'achat pour ces gens la est le prix et on peut etre sur qu'on les reverra bientot au SAV parce qu'il faudra les debloquer.Ces gens la,tu peux leur vendre n'importe quoi..Il faut pas oublier non plus qu'enormment de vendeurs sont mauvais(J'ai une amie comme ca qui s'est fait vendre une carte PCTV alors qu'elle avais besoin d'une carte firewire...Elle a demand "Une carte pour transferer la video de ma camera dans l'ordinateur"...Le mec a meme pas demand demand le type de camera,il a juste vendu le plus cher,et de toutes facons,je suis pas sur qu'elle aurait su lui repondre).

Avoir un seul systeme simplifie tout..Le baratin,le SAV et le sentiment que la machine va marcher comme les autres ordinateurs.Donc forcment,on essaie de vendre windows car c'est deja present depuis des lustres et c'est un systeme sur lequel on trouve tout ce qu'on veut,c'est une grosse boite et donc il y a du support et ca facilite le SAV..

Maintenant,Si tu veux te payer un pc sans windows,rien ne t'en empeche,mais il y en a moins.C'est juste une histoire de SAV et d'emmerdements.Il veulent pas se retrouver avec un neuneu qui installe n'importe quoi qui marche pas et leur ramene le pc sous ce pretexte.De toutes facons,meme si on vendais un pc sous linux,le linuxien de base changerais de distribution la plupart du temps (moi je veux fedora et c'est ubuntu..).Et vendre un pc sans OS,c'est definitivement pas vendeur.Le mec qui rentre chez lui,deballe son pc et installe un os,il en a pas tant que ca.Le vendeur qui va devoir installer un os sur un pc pour le mettre en vitrine,ca l'emmerde.Le neuneu qui va devoir payer 50euros pour faire installer son OS linux par le SAV(100 si c'est windows),il prefere mettre 50 euros pour acheter windows preinstall,prendre son carton tout de suite,rentrer chez lui et allumer son ordinateur qui va marcher.Pas besoin d'attendre une heure pour etre efficace(J'appelle pas ca comme ca,mais ca l'est pas vraiment,efficace)

----------


## trenton

> EN fait,a mon sens la vente lie de windows est une situation qui remonte aux origines des pc et qui viens d'une volont de standardisation de la machine.Si vous etes fabricants de logiciels,et que vous vous retrouvez obligs de porter vos applications vers plusieurs systemes diffrents,cela vous prends du temps et vous coute de l'argent.(pourquoi la plupart des jeux actuels ne sont ils que pour windows?).Cette situation etait la meme aux origines des pcs.Microsoft a su crer des logiciels qui se sont imposs dans le monde professionnel(word,excel) et forcment,quand on sait se servir d'une machine au boulot,on recherche le meme systeme a la maison(a l'epoque,c'est DOS et CPM...)surtout quand on se debrouille et qu'on a pas envie de s'emmerder et qu'on veux ouvrir ses documents chez soit.
> 
> Maintenant,concernant la situation actuelle,c'est la meme chose et je me met a la place des personnes qui doivent faire le SAV..LOL..Si le mec doit connaitre 1234 systemes diffrents,il est pas sorti de l'auberge(Tapez apt-get install XXX..Ca marche pas?C'est quoi votre distribution?Crux?Je connais pas...Demerdez vous!).Il faut pas oublier non plus qu'enormement d'acheteurs de pc veulent "un pc pour aller sur internet" mais sont incapables de dire avec quel navigateur..."un navigateur?je sais pas ce que c'est...moi,je veux juste aller sur internet"(Sisi...ca existe et plus que l'on croit).Le seul critere d'achat pour ces gens la est le prix et on peut etre sur qu'on les reverra bientot au SAV parce qu'il faudra les debloquer.Ces gens la,tu peux leur vendre n'importe quoi..Il faut pas oublier non plus qu'enormment de vendeurs sont mauvais(J'ai une amie comme ca qui s'est fait vendre une carte PCTV alors qu'elle avais besoin d'une carte firewire...Elle a demand "Une carte pour transferer la video de ma camera dans l'ordinateur"...Le mec a meme pas demand demand le type de camera,il a juste vendu le plus cher,et de toutes facons,je suis pas sur qu'elle aurait su lui repondre).
> 
> Avoir un seul systeme simplifie tout..Le baratin,le SAV et le sentiment que la machine va marcher comme les autres ordinateurs.Donc forcment,on essaie de vendre windows car c'est deja present depuis des lustres et c'est un systeme sur lequel on trouve tout ce qu'on veut,c'est une grosse boite et donc il y a du support et ca facilite le SAV..
> 
> Maintenant,Si tu veux te payer un pc sans windows,rien ne t'en empeche,mais il y en a moins.C'est juste une histoire de SAV et d'emmerdements.Il veulent pas se retrouver avec un neuneu qui installe n'importe quoi qui marche pas et leur ramene le pc sous ce pretexte.De toutes facons,meme si on vendais un pc sous linux,le linuxien de base changerais de distribution la plupart du temps (moi je veux fedora et c'est ubuntu..).Et vendre un pc sans OS,c'est definitivement pas vendeur.Le mec qui rentre chez lui,deballe son pc et installe un os,il en a pas tant que ca.Le vendeur qui va devoir installer un os sur un pc pour le mettre en vitrine,ca l'emmerde.Le neuneu qui va devoir payer 50euros pour faire installer son OS linux par le SAV(100 si c'est windows),il prefere mettre 50 euros pour acheter windows preinstall,prendre son carton tout de suite,rentrer chez lui et allumer son ordinateur qui va marcher.Pas besoin d'attendre une heure pour etre efficace(J'appelle pas ca comme ca,mais ca l'est pas vraiment,efficace)


Je vais pas te rpondre puisque de toutes faons tu ne lis pas les rponses !

----------


## yoyo88

> Je vais pas te rpondre puisque de toutes faons tu ne lis pas les rponses !


 ::mouarf:: 

dommage, c'tait un bon gros pav... 
 mon avis, le temps qu'il crive la discutions a avanc...  :;):

----------


## dams78

Juste pour ma culture, vous parlez de quel service aprs vente pour Windows? Parce que quand je vois le nombre de personnes qui me demande des conseils sur leur Windows sous prtexte que je suis ingnieur en informatique, a pourrait  m'tre utile de les drouter sur une hot line.

----------


## trenton

> Juste pour ma culture, vous parlez de quel service aprs vente pour Windows? Parce que quand je vois le nombre de personnes qui me demande des conseils sur leur Windows sous prtexte que je suis ingnieur en informatique, a pourrait  m'tre utile de les drouter sur une hot line.


Redirige les vers les firespoons  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Juste pour ma culture, vous parlez de quel service aprs vente pour Windows? Parce que quand je vois le nombre de personnes qui me demande des conseils sur leur Windows sous prtexte que je suis ingnieur en informatique, a pourrait  m'tre utile de les drouter sur une hot line.


Je pense qu'ils parlent du SAV du revendeur du PC.

Pour en revenir  ce qu'a trs justement dit *guigz2000* il est important de voir que ce qui en jeu dans la vente des PC, c'est ce que veut, ou plutt, ce dont  besoin la majorit des utilisateurs. Et, dans ce sens, je dirais que ce qui est fourni est correct !
Je ne dis pas que la majorit ne serait pas satisfaite avec autre chose, mais elle l'est avec ce qu'elle achte.
Ensuite, il est important de penser au SAV, justement. La majorit des personnes utilisant un PC ne sait pas tellement s'en servir, n'a aucune ide de comment a fonctionne (et s'en fout comme de sa premire couche culotte) et demande juste que a fonctionne !
En vendant Windows, les revendeurs s'assurent de pouvoir rpondre  l'ensemble des demandes, que cette demande concerne le matriel ou le logiciel !

----------


## trenton

> Je pense qu'ils parlent du SAV du revendeur du PC.
> 
> Pour en revenir  ce qu'a trs justement dit *guigz2000* il est important de voir que ce qui en jeu dans la vente des PC, c'est ce que veut, ou plutt, ce dont  besoin la majorit des utilisateurs. Et, dans ce sens, je dirais que ce qui est fourni est correct !
> Je ne dis pas que la majorit ne serait pas satisfaite avec autre chose, mais elle l'est avec ce qu'elle achte.
> Ensuite, il est important de penser au SAV, justement. La majorit des personnes utilisant un PC ne sait pas tellement s'en servir, n'a aucune ide de comment a fonctionne (et s'en fout comme de sa premire couche culotte) et demande juste que a fonctionne !
> En vendant Windows, les revendeurs s'assurent de pouvoir rpondre  l'ensemble des demandes, que cette demande concerne le matriel ou le logiciel !


Oui, trs bien, mais personne n'a parl d'interdire de vendre Windows avec un ordinateur. Si a convient aux gens, trs bien, moi a me va. Mais lorsque quelqu'un ne veux pas de Windows, par exemple parce qu'il a dj une licence, il faut lui laisser la possibilit de pas repayer une deuxime fois la licence. Ces deux choses ne sont pas incompatibles, mais alors pas du tout.

----------


## dams78

Justement a m'intresses, si j'achte un Dell et que je les appels parce que je m'en sors pas avec Windows (chose trs vague au passage) ils vont me rpondre?
Pour moi, j'ai l'aire de me tromper d'aprs les derniers posts, d'o mes questions, il n'y a aucun support sur Windows hormis le voisin d' ct qui possde les derniers craques. Alors je ne dirai pas qu'avec Linux a serai mieux, mais y aurait peut tre un faon de faire un peu diffrente. Les distributions par exemple, si quelqu'un appel est qu'il dit "je suis sous Ubuntu" ont va pouvoir tout lui dpanner : driver, soft et cie. Alors que actuellement comment savoir si le problme provient du driver constructeur, de la couche OS, ou alors du logiciel install?

----------


## yoyo88

> Oui, trs bien, mais personne n'a parl d'interdire de vendre Windows avec un ordinateur. Si a convient aux gens, trs bien, moi a me va. Mais lorsque quelqu'un ne veux pas de Windows, par exemple parce qu'il a dj une licence, il faut lui laisser la possibilit de pas repayer une deuxime fois la licence. Ces deux choses ne sont pas incompatibles, mais alors pas du tout.


La plupart des gens on des licence OEM, donc impossible de mettre leurs licence sur un nouveau PC, et pour ceux qui on achet une version "boite" je pense qu'il sont assez malin pour achet un pc sans OS.
mais aprs faut aussi regarder la licence en question pour voire se qu'elle autorise ou non.

Bref pour moi c'est un problme trs marginal. Alors une multinational comme Asus, Acer et autre DELL s'en contre foute...  ::aie::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Oui, trs bien, mais personne n'a parl d'interdire de vendre Windows avec un ordinateur. Si a convient aux gens, trs bien, moi a me va. Mais lorsque quelqu'un ne veux pas de Windows, par exemple parce qu'il a dj une licence, il faut lui laisser la possibilit de pas repayer une deuxime fois la licence. Ces deux choses ne sont pas incompatibles, mais alors pas du tout.


Faut tre con, d'acheter un truc que tu as dj ! Non ?
Si j'achte un tlviseur et que l'on me vend avec un lecteur DVD, je choisirais un autre magasin, car je n'ai pas besoin d'un lecteur DVD !  :8O:

----------


## behe

> Justement a m'intresses, si j'achte un Dell et que je les appels parce que je m'en sors pas avec Windows (chose trs vague au passage) ils vont me rpondre?


Ca dpend du problme je pense.
J'ai dj contact le SAV DELL pour un problme d'installation windows sur un de leurs portables. La personne que j'ai eu m'avait dpann en m'expliquant la manip  faire (en me noyant de termes "techniques"). 
Mais bon, vu que l'appel est surtax, c'est prfrable de se tourner vers une connaissance qui s'y connait.

----------


## dams78

Donc supposer que Dell fournisse un SAV pour Linux, disons Ubuntu comme ils le proposent, n'est pas du tout contraignant, mais au contraire peut tre vu comme un nouveau business?
Enfin pour ma part il est plus facile de dpanner quelqu'un sous une distribution en supposant qu'il utilise les paquets fournis par celle-ci plutt que le couple Windows / soft de telecharger.com, mais l ce n'est que mon avis.

----------


## trenton

> La plupart des gens on des licence OEM, donc impossible de mettre leurs licence sur un nouveau PC, et pour ceux qui on achet une version "boite" je pense qu'il sont assez malin pour achet un pc sans OS.
> mais aprs faut aussi regarder la licence en question pour voire se qu'elle autorise ou non.
> 
> Bref pour moi c'est un problme trs marginal. Alors une multinational comme Asus, Acer et autre DELL s'en contre foute...


Ils ne s'en contre foute pas parce qu'ils ont un joli petit budget avocats rien que pour ces clients l... 

Le problme n'est pas marginal, cela concerne les version boites (il y a suffisament d'acheteur pour voir des magsins comme Fnac en proposer, j'en ai mme vu une fois dans un magasin de jeux vidos), mais galement les tudiants, les utilisateurs de logiciels libres, etc. Et mme en admettant que a fait pas beaucoup de monde, c'est quand mme un problme, que l'on peut rsoudre facilement. D'autre part,  moins que vous soyez voyant, vous ne pouvez pas savoir si ce nombre est amen  voluer ou non.




> Faut tre con, d'acheter un truc que tu as dj ! Non ? Si j'achte un tlviseur et que l'on me vend avec un lecteur DVD, je choisirais un autre magasin, car je n'ai pas besoin d'un lecteur DVD !


Oui, il faut tre sacrment con, ou ne pas avoir le choix. Si tous les magasins autour de chez toi ne vendent que des tls avec lecteur de DVD, tu fais quoi, tu achte pas de tl et tu regardes pas tes DVD ? Tu as pas l'aire plus malin pour le coup. 
Ah, sinon il y a la petite boutique tout loin de chez toi, qui te vend la mme TV que les boutiques qui font la vente lie, mais sans le lecteur et pourtant 2 fois plus cher: l tu as l'aire encore plus crtin si tu la prends !

----------


## behe

> Donc supposer que Dell fournisse un SAV pour Linux, disons Ubuntu comme ils le proposent, n'est pas du tout contraignant, mais au contraire peut tre vu comme un nouveau business?
> Enfin pour ma part il est plus facile de dpanner quelqu'un sous une distribution en supposant qu'il utilise les paquets fournis par celle-ci plutt que le couple Windows / soft de telecharger.com, mais l ce n'est que mon avis.


D'un point de vue technique, a me semble tout  fait possible. Par contre, a va faire des dpenses en formation des quipes de SAV. 
Je comprends qu'une entreprise n'est pas envie de se lancer l dedans pour 1% d'utilisateurs linux.
Aprs si la part de march de Linux augmente, a viendra srement. rest  savoir comment augmenter les ventes de distrib Linux quand on voit la couverture du rseau Microsoft.

----------


## yoyo88

> Donc supposer que Dell fournisse un SAV pour Linux, disons Ubuntu comme ils le proposent, n'est pas du tout contraignant, mais au contraire peut tre vu comme un nouveau business?
> Enfin pour ma part il est plus facile de dpanner quelqu'un sous une distribution en supposant qu'il utilise les paquets fournis par celle-ci plutt que le couple Windows / soft de telecharger.com, mais l ce n'est que mon avis.


sa demande de form des gens. 
Et en plus avec les Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu, Monbutu, MonSpcialUbuntuDeLaMortQuiTue, JaiDeveloperMaDistribAPartirDUbuntu ect... bref rien qu'avec ubuntu sans mme avoir install un seul soft c'est dja le bordel... et je parle mme pas du contrle de version.
 ::?:

----------


## speedy_g

> Oui, il faut tre sacrment con, ou ne pas avoir le choix. Si tous les magasins autour de chez toi ne vendent que des tls avec lecteur de DVD, tu fais quoi, tu achte pas de tl et tu regardes pas tes DVD ? Tu as pas l'aire plus malin pour le coup. 
> Ah, sinon il y a la petite boutique tout loin de chez toi, qui te vend la mme TV que les boutiques qui font la vente lie, mais sans le lecteur et pourtant 2 fois plus cher: l tu as l'aire encore plus crtin si tu la prends !


Tout  fait ce que j'ai ressenti lors de l'achat de mon portable.

----------


## dams78

> sa demande de form des gens. 
> Et en plus avec les Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu, Monbutu, MonSpcialUbuntuDeLaMortQuiTue, JaiDeveloperMaDistribAPartirDUbuntu ect... bref rien qu'avec ubuntu sans mme avoir install un seul soft c'est dja le bordel... et je parle mme pas du contrle de version.


Vous savez la formation en SAV, Hot line... lol quoi. Et d'ailleurs vous savez quoi,  Free la hot line est sous Debian  ::): 
Ensuite pour ce qui est des versions, distrib, perso je ne suis que sous Debian et pourtant je pense tre capable d'aider sans soucis quelqu'un sous Ubuntu.

Par contre c'est sr que le march est peut tre pas encore assez important pour tre rentable, mais si on avait un peu plus de ce choix, le march grandirait peut tre : du coup l c'est le chien qui se mord la queue.

----------


## behe

Pas sr que l'exemple de la hotline de free soit un bon choix. Entre "dbranchez 4-5 fois votre freebox" et "allez tester votre box chez quelqu un qui est aussi chez free" ...
Avoir un SAV cohrent a un cot. Tu ne peux pas avoir des personnes attitres  Linux si les appels pour des problmes Linux ne reprsentent que 1% des appels. il faut former les techniciens windows  Linux.
Le cot peut te paraitre faible mais les gains possibles le sont encore plus.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Oui, il faut tre sacrment con, ou ne pas avoir le choix. Si tous les magasins autour de chez toi ne vendent que des tls avec lecteur de DVD, tu fais quoi, tu achte pas de tl et tu regardes pas tes DVD ? Tu as pas l'aire plus malin pour le coup. 
> Ah, sinon il y a la petite boutique tout loin de chez toi, qui te vend la mme TV que les boutiques qui font la vente lie, mais sans le lecteur et pourtant 2 fois plus cher: l tu as l'aire encore plus crtin si tu la prends !


Mais heureusement, ce n'est pas le cas ! Y a plein de solution, il faut juste avoir envie de les trouver !  ::ccool::  Mais c'est tellement plus drle de dire que c'est la faute de truc ou de machin   :;): 




> D'un point de vue technique, a me semble tout  fait possible. Par contre, a va faire des dpenses en formation des quipes de SAV. 
> Je comprends qu'une entreprise n'est pas envie de se lancer l dedans pour 1% d'utilisateurs linux.
> Aprs si la part de march de Linux augmente, a viendra srement. rest  savoir comment augmenter les ventes de distrib Linux quand on voit la couverture du rseau Microsoft.


Ben dj faudrait donner envie de Linux ! Et donc pouvoir dire, Linux a vous apporte quelques choses. Et attention, pas des trucs du styles ultra techniques dont les gens se foutent compltement. Non, des trucs du genre, avec Linux, vous pouvez faire ceci et cela que Windows ne sait pas faire ! Hlas, pour le moment, c'est exactement le contraire !




> sa demande de form des gens. 
> Et en plus avec les Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu, Monbutu, MonSpcialUbuntuDeLaMortQuiTue, JaiDeveloperMaDistribAPartirDUbuntu ect... bref rien qu'avec ubuntu sans mme avoir install un seul soft c'est dja le bordel... et je parle mme pas du contrle de version.


+1




> Vous savez la formation en SAV, Hot line... lol quoi. Et d'ailleurs vous savez quoi,  Free la hot line est sous Debian 
> Ensuite pour ce qui est des versions, distrib, perso je ne suis que sous Debian et pourtant je pense tre capable d'aider sans soucis quelqu'un sous Ubuntu.


Ben je vois pas ce que veut dire "la hot line est sous Debian" ! Par contre si la FreeBox et leur DcodeurTVHD est sous Linux, c'est pas vraiment  l'avantage de Linux !  ::mouarf::

----------


## trenton

> Mais heureusement, ce n'est pas le cas ! Y a plein de solution, il faut juste avoir envie de les trouver !  Mais c'est tellement plus drle de dire que c'est la faute de truc ou de machin


Oui, la tv deux fois plus cher est une trs bonne solution.  ::mouarf:: 




> Ben dj faudrait donner envie de Linux ! Et donc pouvoir dire, Linux a vous apporte quelques choses. Et attention, pas des trucs du styles ultra techniques dont les gens se foutent compltement. Non, des trucs du genre, avec Linux, vous pouvez faire ceci et cela que Windows ne sait pas faire ! Hlas, pour le moment, c'est exactement le contraire !


Et a recommence, encore et encore, c'est que le dbut d'accord, d'accord...

----------


## dams78

Le coup de la hot line est sous Debian, on va dire que c'tait pour votre culture personnelle, comme a la prochaine fois au lieu de dire "personne n'utilise Linux, a cote trop cher de former les gens" bah vous pourrez dire "sauf  Free"  ::aie:: .

Et oui la Freefox, LiveBox et toute les box sont sous Linux, comme quasiment tout ce qui est embarqu (gps, divx, etc).
Mais bon l on drive.

----------


## guigz2000

Qui peux me dire qui fournis les drivers pour linux?C'est soit le fabricant de hardware(pas trop frquent) soit un ensemble de personne qui font du retroengineering.
Qui peux me dire comment on installe un drivers sous linux(et quand je dis driver,je parle pas que de la carte video)?Certainement pas en inserant un petit CD.

Le probleme de linux est la:
Tu ne peux pas garantir que la distribution que tu vas installer va fonctionner parfaitement avec tout le hardware d'un PC et ce pour toutes les distributions.C'est pour ca que ce bon vieux windows est interessant car tu as des drivers certifis,cres par le constructeur et une plateforme homogene(en plus,tu peux te retourner contre quelqu'un si ca chie trop).J'ai achet un acer aspire one sous linux et la distribution propose fonctionne nickel.Maintenant il ne s'agit pas de la ubuntu de base et elle est verrouille et hyper chiante.Si tu passes sous ubuntu,par exemple, et bien tu est oblig de te taper ces cheres editions de fichiers textes pour que tout soit ger nickel.
C'est la que je parle de SAV...Le but est pas de suivre chaque pekin dans l'installation de son OS,au contraire.Il faut lui fournir un systeme fonctionnel ou tout le hardware fonctionne correctement et qu'il ne pourra pas ramener car sa webcam ne marche pas (a cause de son OS exotique).
Un constructeur utilise des briques logicielles faciles.Si il doit penser a tout,il est pas rendu(vu le nombre de machines qu'ils sortent).C'est pour ca que windows est pour eux une garantis d'avoir un systeme totalement fonctionnel a la sortie de la boite.C'est aussi pour ca qu'on te refile une restauration plutot qu'une boite de windows,pour limiter les variations logicielles qui pourrons mettre en question le hardware pendant la periode de garantie.Si le constructeur fournis une distribution linux,il vas devoir entretenir cette distribution car a chaque mise a jour du noyau,il prends le risque que le hardware ne fonctionne plus de maniere optimale.A mon avis,ca les interesse pas trop de payer une equipe de developpeurs pour crer une distribution linux et l'entretenir.

----------


## trenton

> Qui peux me dire qui fournis les drivers pour linux?C'est soit le fabricant de hardware(pas trop frquent) soit un ensemble de personne qui font du retroengineering.
> Qui peux me dire comment on installe un drivers sous linux(et quand je dis driver,je parle pas que de la carte video)?Certainement pas en inserant un petit CD.
> 
> Le probleme de linux est la:
> Tu ne peux pas garantir que la distribution que tu vas installer va fonctionner parfaitement avec tout le hardware d'un PC et ce pour toutes les distributions.C'est pour ca que ce bon vieux windows est interessant car tu as des drivers certifis,cres par le constructeur et une plateforme homogene(en plus,tu peux te retourner contre quelqu'un si ca chie trop).J'ai achet un acer aspire one sous linux et la distribution propose fonctionne nickel.Maintenant il ne s'agit pas de la ubuntu de base et elle est verrouille et hyper chiante.Si tu passes sous ubuntu,par exemple, et bien tu est oblig de te taper ces cheres editions de fichiers textes pour que tout soit ger nickel.
> C'est la que je parle de SAV...Le but est pas de suivre chaque pekin dans l'installation de son OS,au contraire.Il faut lui fournir un systeme fonctionnel ou tout le hardware fonctionne correctement et qu'il ne pourra pas ramener car sa webcam ne marche pas (a cause de son OS exotique).
> Un constructeur utilise des briques logicielles faciles.Si il doit penser a tout,il est pas rendu(vu le nombre de machines qu'ils sortent).C'est pour ca que windows est pour eux une garantis d'avoir un systeme totalement fonctionnel a la sortie de la boite.C'est aussi pour ca qu'on te refile une restauration plutot qu'une boite de windows,pour limiter les variations logicielles qui pourrons mettre en question le hardware pendant la periode de garantie.Si le constructeur fournis une distribution linux,il vas devoir entretenir cette distribution car a chaque mise a jour du noyau,il prends le risque que le hardware ne fonctionne plus de maniere optimale.A mon avis,ca les interesse pas trop de payer une equipe de developpeurs pour crer une distribution linux et l'entretenir.


Oui, mais personne ne demande a.

----------


## behe

@dams78
pour continuer  driver : ces boites ne font pas  de SAV multi plateformes et surtout l'accs au noyau linux est compltement bloqu de base. C'est sr que si on peux pas toucher, on peut pas casser.

----------


## FailMan

> Et oui la Freefox, LiveBox et toute les box sont sous Linux, comme quasiment tout ce qui est embarqu (*gps*, divx, etc).
> Mais bon l on drive.


Il me semblait justement que dans les GPS, c'tait Windows CE qui tait majoritairement utilis. (en tout cas dans tous les GPS que j'ai vu, et j'en possde 2, c'est du Windows CE)

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Le coup de la hot line est sous Debian, on va dire que c'tait pour votre culture personnelle, comme a la prochaine fois au lieu de dire "personne n'utilise Linux, a cote trop cher de former les gens" bah vous pourrez dire "sauf  Free" .
> 
> Et oui la Freefox, LiveBox et toute les box sont sous Linux, comme quasiment tout ce qui est embarqu (gps, divx, etc).
> Mais bon l on drive.


La hot line sous Dbian, a veut dire que c'est un logiciel sous Dbian qui rpond ?

Pour la Freebox et le dcodeur HD de Free, ben, vaut mieux pas bruiter que c'est du Linux, a risque de faire chuter les PDM (bon la chute ne sera pas bien haute, hein !  :;):  ) Parce que 5 coupures par heure en moyenne, devoir redmarrer sa freebox toutes les 5 minutes...  ::roll::  Heureusement que quand je me suis abonn, le logiciel sous Dbian (la hot line) m'a dit que j'tais trs prs du relais truc/machin et que j'allais avoir une qualit de ligne exceptionnelle ! Je plein ceux qui sont un poil plus loin !  ::calim2::

----------


## yoyo88

> Le coup de la hot line est sous Debian, on va dire que c'tait pour votre culture personnelle, comme a la prochaine fois au lieu de dire "personne n'utilise Linux, a cote trop cher de former les gens" bah vous pourrez dire "sauf  Free" .


c'est pas le faite de form les gens a utiliser qui coute cher, mais le faite d'avoir des personne comptente au bout du file qui sont capable de donne des rponse sans a avoir a lire leurs srie de question sur leurs ordi.

parce que qui n'a jamais pt un cables avec ses foutu SAV de chez Free, Orange, Numericable et autres?
"_J'ai test avec mon 3 PC en wifi, cable ethernet, et mme cable usb et je n'arrive pas a accd a l'interface web de la box.
_Veuillez allez dans le menu Dmarrer..."
 ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> La hot line sous Dbian, a veut dire que c'est un logiciel sous Dbian qui rpond ?
> 
> Pour la Freebox et le dcodeur HD de Free, ben, vaut mieux pas bruiter que c'est du Linux, a risque de faire chuter les PDM (bon la chute ne sera pas bien haute, hein !  ) Parce que 5 coupures par heure en moyenne, devoir redmarrer sa freebox toutes les 5 minutes...  Heureusement que quand je me suis abonn, le logiciel sous Dbian (la hot line) m'a dit que j'tais trs prs du relais truc/machin et que j'allais avoir une qualit de ligne exceptionnelle ! Je plein ceux qui sont un poil plus loin !


Bienvenu chez Free. L'oprateur qui a subi le plus de plainte de qualit de services ces 3dernires annes. De plus chez eux, c'est 50-50. Ou t'a pas de problmes au dpart et t'en aura jamais, ou tu as des problmes au dbut et tu n'aurais jamais de rpis..

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Bienvenu chez Free. L'oprateur qui a subi le plus de plainte de qualit de services ces 3dernires annes. De plus chez eux, c'est 50-50. Ou t'a pas de problmes au dpart et t'en aura jamais, ou tu as des problmes au dbut et tu n'aurais jamais de rpis..


Bof ! a c'est vrai pour tous les FAI !

J'ai fait FT, Neuf et Free et c'est la mme chose partout !  ::roll::

----------


## dams78

> La hot line sous Dbian, a veut dire que c'est un logiciel sous Dbian qui rpond ?


Debian pas Dbian...
Et non non a veut dire que les gens de la hot line sont sous Debian.
Sinon si t'es pas content avec la Freebox va sous Orange, ha bah non la Livebox est aussi sous Linux...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Debian pas Dbian...
> Et non non a veut dire que les gens de la hot line sont sous Debian.
> Sinon si t'es pas content avec la Freebox va sous Orange, ha bah non la Livebox est aussi sous Linux...


Y a pas de fautes sur les noms propres !  :;): 
Et, j'ai quitt FT pour Free, alors ...  ::?: 

Globalement Free me convient, c'est juste que la TV par le dcodeur HD, c'est pas top, et que leur VOD est pas terrible (mieux que celle de FT, mais pas encore top). Et puis, la FreeBox qu'il faut redmarrer toutes les 5 minutes  ::roll::

----------


## kuranes

> Et puis, la FreeBox qu'il faut redmarrer toutes les 5 minutes


Faut arrter de vouloir supprimer le linux qu'il y a dessus pour y installer windows, moi perso je la redmarre jamais et tout marche nickel  ::ccool::  ::aie::

----------


## Mdinoc

J'en dirais pas autant de ma _live_box...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Faut arrter de vouloir supprimer le linux qu'il y a dessus pour y installer windows, moi perso je la redmarre jamais et tout marche nickel


Tant mieux pour toi ! Et je me fous de savoir si c'est du Linux, du Windows, du bababa, ou du piponux. Ce que je veux, c'est que a marche. Mais Debian m'a dit qu'on allait me changer ma FreeBox, alors, on verra bien !  ::ccool::

----------


## yoyo88

> Tant mieux pour toi ! Et je me fous de savoir si c'est du Linux, du Windows, du bababa, ou du piponux. Ce que je veux, c'est que a marche. Mais Debian m'a dit qu'on allait me changer ma FreeBox, alors, on verra bien !


pourtant bababa et piponux sont les meilleurs OS du monde! j'ai jamais eux de bug et sa n'a jamais plant... ::aie::

----------


## _skip

> Mais Debian m'a dit qu'on allait me changer ma FreeBox, alors, on verra bien !


Tu discutes de beaucoup de choses avec Debian, il est sympa?

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Tu discutes de beaucoup de choses avec Debian, il est sympa?


Visiblement, c'est une grande famille, car j'ai dj eu plusieurs personnes au bout du fil  ::mouarf::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Le Ballot Screen ne plait pas aux diteurs des "petits" navigateurs* 
*Ils appellent Bruxelles  revoir la proposition de Microsoft* 


On croyait l'affaire termine. Et bien ficele. 
A tel point que le projet de Ballot Screen, l'cran de choix du navigateur par dfaut propos  l'installation de Windows (lire ci-avant), aurait mme pu tre tendu  l'ensemble du march mondial.

Mais c'tait aller trop vite.

On apprend aujourd'hui que six diteurs de "petits" navigateurs ne sont pas satisfaits par la proposition de Microsoft. Une proposition qui avait pourtant russi  emporter l'adhsion de ses concurrents. Ou plutt de ses "_principaux_" concurrents.

Quelles sont ces nouvelles critiques contre l'cran de choix ? 

Il proposerait en premier lieu Chrome, Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera et Safari (dans un ordre alatoire). Pour accder aux autres possibilits, il faut faire dfiler la page vers la droite.

Autrement dit, il y a de fortes chances pour que personne ne se rende compte qu'il existe un autre choix. Avant Browser, Flock, GreenBrowser, Maxthon, Sleipnir et SlimBrowser, six des sept navigateurs concerns, ont donc dcid d'adresser une requte  la Commission Europenne.

_"La prsentation de l'cran de choix du navigateur laisse la grande majorit de ses utilisateurs dans l'ignorance du fait qu'ils ont le choix entre plus de cinq navigateurs [...] Nous demandons seulement le simple ajout d'un texte ou d'un lment visuel qui indiquerait  l'internaute moyen qu'il existe d'autres choix  droite de la partie visible de l'cran_", peut-on lire dans cette dclaration commune.

Une revendication au final plutt modre.

Pour l'instant ?


L'cran du Ballot Screen est consultable ici.


*Source* : Dpche de Presse 

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Connaissiez-vous Avant Browser, Flock, GreenBrowser, Maxthon, Sleipnir ou SlimBrowser avant leur dclaration commune ?

 ::fleche::  Dans cette affaire, trop de choix ne va-t-il pas tre mauvais pour le choix ?

----------


## Lyche

C'tait un peu  prvoir quand mme, il fallait vraiment avoir des peaux de saucisson sur les yeux pour pas voir que a finirait comme a. Laissons l'informatique  ceux qui sont comptent, les politiques et les magistrat non spcialiss ne devraient mme pas avoir  parler de a ce n'est pas leur rle.

Maintenant, ils vont demander quoi? un ballot screen lors de la premire connexion internet qui prsente chaque browser qui s'est inscrit sur un site pour faire partie de la "liste officielle autorise  tre utilise"?

Franchement, a tourne au ridicule cette histoire. MS propose ses produits, demandons aux constructeur de faire plus d'offre d'OS, a sera dj plus efficace.

----------


## nirgal76

S'il y a une scrollbar, c'est qu'il y a des choses  voir  droite. a releve simplement de la formation  Windows. 
Il ne faut pas informer l'utilisateur moyen qu'il y d'autres navigateurs, il faut lui apprendre  se servir de l'OS tout simplement. 
Encore une fois, savoir qu'il y a d'autres navigateurs, c'est  l'utilisateur aussi d'etre un peu curieux. Faut arrter un peu d'avoir une vie d'assist (ce n'est pas valable que pour l'informatique d'ailleurs...).

----------


## Lyche

> S'il y a une scrollbar, c'est qu'il y a des choses  voir  droite. a releve simplement de la formation  Windows. 
> Il ne faut pas informer l'utilisateur moyen qu'il y d'autres navigateurs, il faut lui apprendre  se servir de l'OS tout simplement. 
> Encore une fois, savoir qu'il y a d'autres navigateurs, c'est  l'utilisateur aussi d'etre un peu curieux. Faut arrter un peu d'avoir une vie d'assist (ce n'est pas valable que pour l'informatique d'ailleurs...).


Va dire a  notre gouvernement qui nous apprend  tre de bons moutons qui attendent leur pture depuis 30ans..

----------


## nirgal76

> Va dire a  notre gouvernement qui nous apprend  tre de bons moutons qui attendent leur pture depuis 30ans..


C'est peut etre aux moutons de se rveiller aussi, ils se complaisent  attendre leur pature...enfin bon, c'est un autre dbat qui n'a pas sa place ici.

----------


## Lyche

> C'est peut etre aux moutons de se rveiller aussi, ils se complaisent  attendre leur pature...enfin bon, c'est un autre dbat qui n'a pas sa place ici.


oui c'est sur ^^

----------


## trenton

> Franchement, a tourne au ridicule cette histoire. MS propose ses produits, demandons aux constructeur de faire plus d'offre d'OS, a sera dj plus efficace.


Assez d'accord, ou plutt, demander aux constructeurs de ne plus forcer l'achat d'un OS, me parait plus pertinent.

----------


## Lyche

> Assez d'accord, ou plutt, demander aux constructeurs de ne plus forcer l'achat d'un OS, me parait plus pertinent.


+1024  :;):

----------


## keitaro_bzh

Cela a toujours t la porte ouverte au grand n'importe quoi ce ballot screen et cela en est la preuve...

Ds le dbut, la question du qui met-on sur le ballot screen courrait dj sur le forum?? il fallait se douter que de petits diteurs allait rclamer aussi plus de visibilit sur cet cran (j'avoue ne pas connaitre les navigateurs cits sauf un ou deux de noms, rserv je suppose  des puristes).... Nous utilisateurs de windows, demandons galement un ballot screen galement pour mac et linux... Vraiment stupide comme ide...

Au lieu d'attiser la curiosit des usagers, cela va plutt semer encore plus le doute dans leurs petites ttes...

La seule ide intelligente pour notre cher domaine a dj t cite. Simplement que les constructeurs offrent d'autres possibilits au grand public de choisir leur OS. (je suis sous 7 mais je connais les bons cots de Linux et Ubuntu plus particulirement pour l'avoir utilis pendant un bout de temps)....

Mais bon, notre pauvre petit avis d'informaticien n'a aucun impact sur ces chres ttes pensantes qui pensent plutt pcuniers et nombrilisme plutt que pertinence...

----------


## vintz72

J'avais entendu parler de Avant Browser, Flock, Maxthon mais GreenBrowser, Sleipnir ou SlimBrowser m'taient totalement inconnus.

Trop de choix tue le choix ! En effet, quand on a trop de choix, par flemme de tout essayer, on se rabat forcment sur les choix connus...

----------


## Jack Sparrow

> Cela a toujours t la porte ouverte au grand n'importe quoi ce ballot screen et cela en est la preuve...


En France, quel est le pourcentage de licence vendu sont OEM avec des trucs dj installs par les constructeurs ?

Car oui microsoft va permettre de choisir entre plusieurs navigateurs, mais l, rien n'empche les constructeurs d'imposer leur navigateur ds le dbut. Du coup, a me laisse dubitatif.

----------


## keitaro_bzh

> Trop de choix tue le choix ! En effet, quand on a trop de choix, par flemme de tout essayer, on se rabat forcment sur les choix connus...


Et quel intrt de tout essayer? Perso, je suis sous firefox et pour l'instant satisfait tous mes besoins. Le jour ou je me sentirais le besoin de changer, je chercherais...

C'est comme si je voulais changer de voiture, et que j'essayais une voiture qui me plaisait, mais que je continuais  courir les garages pour en essayer d'autres? Au final, j'aurais perdu normment de temps et pour me rabattre sur mon premier choix...

Ce n'est pas par flemme que je n'essayais pas, mais simplement que j'ai autre chose  faire que de chercher tous les navigateurs, les tlcharger, les installer, les tester, et ensuite les supprimer... J'en connais une qui ferait la gueule... :p

----------


## dams78

Ou enfin faut pas oubli le contexte, comme a a dj t dit la plupart des gens ne connaissait pas l'existence mme du mot navigateur. Ca me fait pens  ma belle famille : il y a peu mon beau pre m'appele parce qu'il avait des problme pour lire un formulaire alors que cela fonctionnait sur l'ordi de ma copine (firefox), je lui ai donc propos d'installer firefox. Et le weekend dernier ya mon beau frre que me fait : h sous internet quand je change ma page d'accueil a ne marche pas, etc... Et l mon beau pre lui rpond ha mais c'est parce que t'as pas Firefox. Ca m'a fait rire parce qu'il suffit en fait de proposer aux gens une alternative pour qu'il la teste et la garde si cela leur plat.
Donc je penser que ce systme de ballot screen va un peu dans ce sens, cela va permettre aux gens de dcouvrir de nouvelle choses, et quand on voit l'importance d'un navigateur, bah tant mieux!

----------


## keitaro_bzh

> En France, quel est le pourcentage de licence vendu sont OEM avec des trucs dj installs par les constructeurs ?


C'est la le problme, la suprmatie de MS dans ce domaine fait que logiquement qu'IE soit le plus utilis, c'est pas une nouveaut...

Si Apple tait le leader, ce serait safari le leader et on en ferait galement le navigateur  abattre..

Malgr l'absence de ce ballot screen, on se rend compte que IE recule, Chrome et Firefox grignotte tranquillement mais surement des parts de march... Donc, le ballot screen n'est que de la poudre aux yeux, juste pour satisfaire  la base Opera...




> Car oui microsoft va permettre de choisir entre plusieurs navigateurs, mais l, rien n'empche les constructeurs d'imposer leur navigateur ds le dbut. Du coup, a me laisse dubitatif.


Imposer un navigateur n'est pas chose ais. regarde en France, l'exemple d'Orange qui installait son propre navigateur avec le CD d'installation? Tu crois que les constructeurs font s'embter  faire leurs propres navigateurs? Dj qu'ils nous polluent avec leurs softs qui rajouter une couche logiciel  MS alors que par dfaut, a marche trs bien...

C'est stupide de vouloir en rajouter des couches, aprs ton systme devient instable...

----------


## Loceka

En tout cas y'en a un qui va tre content, c'est Google.

Parce que quand les gens vont voir a ils vont se dire "C'est pour installer internet ? Internet c'est google ? Je clique sur google".

Bon, puis y'en a qui se souviendront qu'ils utilisaient Internet Explorer "avant", alors a va tre -  mon avis - le second choix.

Autant dire que seuls ceux qui auraient de toute faon install d'autres navigateurs ou des curieux de dernire minute cliqueront sur autre chose que Chrome ou IE...

----------


## octal

En tous les cas, moi je vous garanti que je les ai pas vus les autre  ::aie::

----------


## gwinyam

Loceka, en 3me choix pour les non-initis: je dsignerai les proches d'initis.

Ils verront "ah tiens, il y a Firefox, c'est pas a qu'ils utilisent mon ado boutonneux qui dit tre si cool"

----------


## Loceka

> Loceka, en 3me choix pour les non-initis: je dsignerai les proches d'initis.
> 
> Ils verront "ah tiens, il y a Firefox, c'est pas a qu'ils utilisent mon ado boutonneux qui dit tre si cool"


J'en doute.

Ceux qui se font assister dans l'installation auraient eu (ou non) Firefox install ( moins que le mec ou la dame qui les assiste n'en soit pas fan). Dans ce cas il l'auront l aussi.

Ceux qui reoivent le PC et qui l'allument tout seul choisirons "seuls". Je doute fort qu'ils se disent : "Y'a mon le neveu de ma soeur (qui techniquement est aussi mon neveu) qui a Firefox d'installer, je vais le faire aussi" ; ce serait plus : "Tiens, l lui qui m'a dit qu'il utilisait... quoi donc ? Me rappelle plus, bah a doit tre google".

----------


## Jack Sparrow

> C'est la le problme, la suprmatie de MS dans ce domaine fait que logiquement qu'IE soit le plus utilis, c'est pas une nouveaut...
> 
> Si Apple tait le leader, ce serait safari le leader et on en ferait galement le navigateur  abattre..
> 
> Malgr l'absence de ce ballot screen, on se rend compte que IE recule, Chrome et Firefox grignotte tranquillement mais surement des parts de march... Donc, le ballot screen n'est que de la poudre aux yeux, juste pour satisfaire  la base Opera...
> 
> 
> 
> Imposer un navigateur n'est pas chose ais. regarde en France, l'exemple d'Orange qui installait son propre navigateur avec le CD d'installation? Tu crois que les constructeurs font s'embter  faire leurs propres navigateurs? Dj qu'ils nous polluent avec leurs softs qui rajouter une couche logiciel  MS alors que par dfaut, a marche trs bien...
> ...


Je n'ai pas t trs clair.

Quand j'ai dit : imposer leur navigateur, c'est IE ou firefox. Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que a sera dj prinstall ds le premier dmarrage de l'ordinateur (donc le user n'aura peut tre mme pas accs au ballot screen vu que les licences OEM sont souvent prinstalls sur les ordis)

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Ou enfin faut pas oubli le contexte, comme a a dj t dit la plupart des gens ne connaissait pas l'existence mme du mot navigateur. Ca me fait pens  ma belle famille : il y a peu mon beau pre m'appele parce qu'il avait des problme pour lire un formulaire alors que cela fonctionnait sur l'ordi de ma copine (firefox), je lui ai donc propos d'installer firefox. Et le weekend dernier ya mon beau frre que me fait : h sous internet quand je change ma page d'accueil a ne marche pas, etc... Et l mon beau pre lui rpond ha mais c'est parce que t'as pas Firefox. Ca m'a fait rire parce qu'il suffit en fait de proposer aux gens une alternative pour qu'il la teste et la garde si cela leur plat.
> Donc je penser que ce systme de ballot screen va un peu dans ce sens, cela va permettre aux gens de dcouvrir de nouvelle choses, et quand on voit l'importance d'un navigateur, bah tant mieux!


Je ne sais pas en fait !
Ton exemple est diffrent, tu as choisi pour ton beau pre. Ensuite que a lui ai plu, et qu'il le recommande, c'est une deuxime chose.

Pour ce qui est du Ballot Screen, la plupart des gens vont, comme cela a t dit, choisir ce qu'ils connaissent dj, ou prendre un nom connu, et Google devrait en profiter !

Pour les petits navigateurs, a ne changera rien,  mon sens. Y en a que je ne connaissais mme pas de nom !  ::mouarf::

----------


## keitaro_bzh

> Ceux qui reoivent le PC et qui l'allument tout seul choisirons "seuls". Je doute fort qu'ils se disent : "Y'a mon le neveu de ma soeur (qui techniquement est aussi mon neveu) qui a Firefox d'installer, je vais le faire aussi" ; ce serait plus : "Tiens, l lui qui m'a dit qu'il utilisait... quoi donc ? Me rappelle plus, bah a doit tre google".


Ils ne le diront pas de cette faon, mais plutot: "C'est quoi c'est cran? C'est quoi un navigateur? c'est du charabia pour moi..." trois issues possibles:
J'appelle mon neuveu qui s'y connait, il va me dire que choisirJ'ai entendu de tel ou tel navigateur chez mon neveu, comme il est pas con, je vais faire pareilInternet, c'est Google/IE donc je prends celui la...

----------


## goomazio

> Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que a sera dj prinstall ds le premier dmarrage de l'ordinateur (donc le user n'aura peut tre mme pas accs au ballot screen vu que les licences OEM sont souvent prinstalls sur les ordis)


Il me semble que le ballot apparat automatiquement aprs l'installation, que tu ais dj des navigateurs ou pas... (C'est comme a que a s'est pass sur l'ordi d'un amis.)

On peut se poser des questions quand mme : est-ce que a va supprimer les navigateurs existants et installer juste celui que j'ai choisis ? Quid si le navigateur est dj install ? Mais je suppose que tout a est bien fait.

----------


## Loceka

> J'appelle mon neuveu qui s'y connait, il va me dire que choisir


Oui, a c'est ceux qui se font assister mais, comme j'ai dit 1. Ils se seraient probablement fait assister de toute faon et auraient donc eu ce que le mec jugeait bon de leur installer.




> J'ai entendu de tel ou tel navigateur chez mon neveu, comme il est pas con, je vais faire pareil


Et tu crois qu'ils vont se rappeller du nom ?
Sincrement hein, un truc dont tu te contrefiches, tu l'entends une fois (ou mme 10/20) et tu vas le retenir ? A moins d'avoir un carnet sous la main et de le noter quand ils l'entendent, il y'a fort  parier qu'au moment de choisir ils ne se rappellent plus ce qu'a leur petit neveu...

----------


## keitaro_bzh

> Et tu crois qu'ils vont se rappeller du nom ?
> Sincrement hein, un truc dont tu te contrefiches, tu l'entends une fois (ou mme 10/20) et tu vas le retenir ? A moins d'avoir un carnet sous la main et de le noter quand ils l'entendent, il y'a fort  parier qu'au moment de choisir ils ne se rappellent plus ce qu'a leur petit neveu...


D'ou s'ils ne se souviennent pas du nom, retour au 1

----------


## trenton

> A moins d'avoir un carnet sous la main et de le noter quand ils l'entendent, il y'a fort  parier qu'au moment de choisir ils ne se rappellent plus ce qu'a leur petit neveu...


Mozzarella, ce n'est pas dur de se rappeler.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## smyley

On avait dj parl de cette technique rendue possible par ce ballot screen, et a se concrtise.

Tous les petits vendeurs de browsers que personne ou presque ne connait  part leur propre dveloppeurs vont se plaindre (cool, grce  l'UE je peut dvelopper mon browser et utiliser Windows comme plateforme marketing ! ...).

Allez, bientt Office, Paint, Notepad, Explorer, etc. devant les tribunaux sous prtexte d'abus de position dominante !

----------


## smarties

Ce n'est pas facile de satisfaire tout le monde. Mais il pourrait y avoir un systme genre a pour essayer de satisfaire tout le monde :

ou

ou similaire pour choisir d'autres logiciels alternatifs sans surcharger une interface.

Pour les principaux navigateurs OK pour le ballot screen car je trouve que IE s**** mais pour le reste c'est pas ncessaire je pense. Windows est un systme propritaire qui a des avantages et des inconvnients mais tant que a ne menace pas la scurit du systme a ne sert  rien de proposer des logiciels alternatifs.

----------


## dclink

Un ballot screen pour choisir un OS allons au bout tant qu' faire ::mrgreen::

----------


## nicorama

> Un ballot screen pour choisir un OS allons au bout tant qu' faire


 ::ccool::

----------


## loufab

D'une part je trouve ce ballot screen totalement inutile (balot aurait mieux fait l'affaire). Si vous voulez un autre navigateur vous faites comme tout le monde : "vous vous le tlchargez."

Quand aux mcontents, ils voudrait que la CEE palie leurs carences marketing. Moi aussi je vais demander  la CEE de m'aider, par exemple  me trouver des clients,  obliger mon concurent  me laisser ses parts de march.

Tout a c'est totalement dbile.   ::mrgreen:: 

Combien a coute aux contribuables europens cette guguerre entre firmes trangres pour la plupart. Trop fort l'europe pour dpenser le pognon des autres  ::ccool::

----------


## vjaggi

> Si vous voulez un autre navigateur vous faites comme tout le monde : "vous vous le tlchargez."


Justement, le problme est que le "tout le monde" ne reprsente qu'une faible partie des utilisateurs d'ordinateur. Ce n'est pas parce que tu connais l'informatique que les 6mia d'autres habitants sur Terre connaissent galement.
La plupart des gens utilisent tel quel l'ordinateur qu'ils reoivent/achtent, sans connatre les autres alternatives. Et a leur suffit, pour connatre les horaires des trains ou checker rapidement un site ou aller sur YouTube, le navigateur par dfaut suffit amplement. Une grande partie des gens ne passent pas 12h par jour sur Internet, et ce sont ces gens-l qu'Opra veut pour pouvoir affirmer que leur soft est install sur beaucoup d'ordinateurs.

Dans un autre registre, toutes les excuses que l'Europe peut trouver  l'encontre de Microsoft pour leur infliger des amendes monstrueuses ne servent qu' leur remplir leur caisse vide. Ils ont trouv des vaches  lait avec Microsoft, Intel, et jouent justement sur la fiert de tous les petits geeks qui se plaisent  dire que "Krosoft c'est mal".

----------


## griggione

Bonjour tous




> *Le "ballot screen" de Microsoft arrivera le 1er mars, la Commission Europenne est satisfaite*
> 
> Conformment aux requtes de la Commission Europenne, Microsoft  proposera un "ballot screen" pour les utilisateurs de Windows XP/Vista/7 situs sur notre continent, pour ne pas tre "anti-concurrentiel" et leur laisser le choix entre leur navigateur et ceux des autres diteurs de logiciels.


C'est quand mme un grand doigt d'honneur que fait Cro$oft  l'Europe.
Je suis sur que les dirigeants ont d "se faire dans la culotte" en proposant cette date.

Et oui, la majorit des O/S sont des OEM.
Et qui dit OEM dit logiciels propritaires installs de base.
N'oublions pas que lorsqu'il y a un nouvel O/S windosien, les OEM assemblent leurs modles avant la sortie (logique). 
On sait qu'une grande partie des O/S sont vendus dans les 6 premiers mois.

Et quand on regarde que le "ballot screen" de Microsoft arrivera le 1er mars, ben douce rigolade, IE restera encore "impos" pour une majorit d'utilisateur de Seven.

Bravo la commission europenne, elle a encore bien pris soin des intrets ............. de Cro$oft  ::aie::

----------


## _skip

La CE veut prouver au monde qu'elle est suffisamment *puissante* pour emmerder des grosses entreprises amricaines, objectif atteint entre MS et la fusion Oracle-Sun. 

L'Europe veut qu'on la prenne au srieux mais au final a m'tonnerait que a renverse les parts de march.

----------


## gmotw

griggione> En fait, pas tant que a. Le ballot screen est prvu pour apparatre si ton navigateur par dfaut est IE. Donc c'est rtro-actif. ::ccool:: 
Et d'ailleurs, a ne concerne pas que 7. (je l'ai eu sur le XP de test du travail)

----------


## griggione

Bonjour *gmotw*




> Donc c'est rtro-actif.


Tu peux expliquer ?
Comment c'est possible sur un O/S qui n'a t prvu avec cette option?

----------


## _skip

Par windows update sans doute...

----------


## Deadpool

> Bonjour *gmotw*
> 
> 
> Tu peux expliquer ?
> Comment c'est possible sur un O/S qui n'a t prvu avec cette option?


C'est balanc sous forme de Mise  jour dans 7, Vista et XP.  :;):

----------


## griggione

RE

Une Mise  jour de "scurit" surement ..... ::mouarf::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> RE
> 
> Une Mise  jour de "scurit" surement .....


Non, d'*in*scurit !  ::calim2:: 

C'est nul ce truc ! ::aie::

----------


## gmotw

> Non, d'*in*scurit ! 
> 
> C'est nul ce truc !


Mise  jour classique de Windows, quoi.  ::aie::

----------


## Mdinoc

Arrtez de faire les hypocrites. C'est une mise  jour dite "recommande", mais pas une mise  jour "de scurit" (elle n'est pas coche par dfaut sous Windows Update, donc le blaireau qui clique btement sur "installer" dans Vista ne verra jamais le Ballot Screen)...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Arrtez de faire les hypocrites. C'est une mise  jour dite "recommande", mais pas une mise  jour "de scurit" (elle n'est pas coche par dfaut sous Windows Update, donc le blaireau qui clique btement sur "installer" dans Vista ne verra jamais le Ballot Screen)...


Et alors ?

----------


## guigz2000

> Et quand on regarde que le "ballot screen" de Microsoft arrivera le 1er mars, ben douce rigolade, IE restera encore "impos" pour une majorit d'utilisateur de Seven.


Putain faut arreter de se toucher le kiki...Quand on installe Ubuntu on a firefox install,quand on installe debian,c'est iceweasel,quand on installe OSX,c'est Safari...Ou est le probleme si Windows installe IE?Rien t'empeche par la suite d'installer autre chose.

Je suis pas contre l'ide de ballot screen,mais il faut d'une part qu'il soit present chez tous les OS et qu'il couvre tous les logiciels prinstalls(media players,editeurs de texte,etc...).

Cette polemique est ridicule.

----------


## dams78

> quand on installe debian,c'est iceweasel


Heu non

----------


## Mdinoc

> Et alors ?


Et alors, arrtez de dire "mise  jour critique d'inscurit" ou d'autres blagues vaseuses.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Heu non


En effet, Debian installe Epiphany (une horreur sans nom, pire qu'IE5), et IceWeasel, c'est le nom que Dbian donne  FireFox...  Bonjour l'uniformisation !  ::roll:: 




> Et alors, arrtez de dire "mise  jour critique d'inscurit" ou d'autres blagues vaseuses.


Le message de *griggione* m'a nerv, c'est pour a !
En tout ce ballot screen est une honte !  ::aie::

----------


## dams78

> En effet, Debian installe Epiphany (une horreur sans nom, pire qu'IE5), et IceWeasel, c'est le nom que Dbian donne  FireFox...  Bonjour l'uniformisation !


Le prends pas mal, mais c'est pas toi qui va m'apprendre ce que fais Debian.

Donc Debian n'installe pas de navigateur. En revanche Gnome installe effectivement Epiphany puisque c'est son navigateur apparemment. Quand  KDE il utilise Konqueror.

Enfin pour l'uniformisation, si tu veux installer Firefox sous Debian tu peux tout  fait.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Le prends pas mal, mais c'est pas toi qui va m'apprendre ce que fais Debian.
> 
> Donc Debian n'installe pas de navigateur. En revanche Gnome installe effectivement Epiphany puisque c'est son navigateur apparemment. Quand  KDE il utilise Konqueror.


Tu vois, c'est ce que je reproche  Linux, son manque de clart.
Quand j'ai install Debian, je n'ai jamais eu l'impression d'installer Gnome,KDE Machin truc. 
Pour moi, c'est Debian qui a installe Epiphany ! 


Enfin pour l'uniformisation, si tu veux installer Firefox sous Debian tu peux tout  fait.[/QUOTE]

Tout  fait, c'est trs simple.
Pour installer FireFox sous Debian
Ouvrir une console en mode root (mot de passe obligatoire)  ::ccool:: tu fais apt-get install iceweasel !!!  :8O: Si jamais a ne marche pas...  ::calim2:: Tu vas dans /etc/apt/  ::?: tu modifies le fichier sources.list afin d'inclure un site de dpots contenant FireFox (IceWeasel)  ::?: ensuite tu fais /etc/apt-get update  ::roll:: Tu relances apt-get install iceweasel  ::ccool:: L, tu es content...  ::zoubi:: Ben, non ! C'est la version anglaise que tu as installe !  ::calim2:: Bon tu fais apt-get remove iceweasel  ::?: Puis tu fais apt-get install iceweasel-l10n-fr  :8O: Et l tu est content !  :8-):

----------


## dams78

> Tu vois, c'est ce que je reproche  Linux, son manque de clart.
> Quand j'ai install Debian, je n'ai jamais eu l'impression d'installer Gnome,KDE Machin truc. 
> Pour moi, c'est Debian qui a installe Epiphany !


Ou enfin faut lire les instruction qu'il y a  l'cran aussi...




> Enfin pour l'uniformisation, si tu veux installer Firefox sous Debian tu peux tout  fait.
> 
> Tout  fait, c'est trs simple.
> Pour installer FireFox sous Debian
> Ouvrir une console en mode root (mot de passe obligatoire) tu fais apt-get install iceweasel !!! Si jamais a ne marche pas... Tu vas dans /etc/apt/ tu modifies le fichier sources.list afin d'inclure un site de dpots contenant FireFox (IceWeasel) ensuite tu fais /etc/apt-get update Tu relances apt-get install iceweasel L, tu es content... Ben, non ! C'est la version anglaise que tu as installe ! Bon tu fais apt-get remove iceweasel Puis tu fais apt-get install iceweasel-l10n-fr Et l tu est content !


- Mon dieu il faut le mot de passe root pour installer un logiciel, hennnnnnn mais c'est inadmissible...
- Heu tu cherches  installer Iceweasel ou Firefox? Parce que Iceweasel est dj dans les dpts officiel, c'est justement pour a qu'ils ont changer le nom et le logo...
- Par contre avant tout cas, essayes de te renseigner sur l'utilisation de la commande apt, parce que tu sembles ne pas savoir l'utiliser, d'ailleurs je te conseilles plutt un outils comme Synaptic, c'est du graphique et c'est fait exprs pour ceux qui ne savent pas utiliser la console.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Ou enfin faut lire les instruction qu'il y a  l'cran aussi...


Ben, peut-tre, ai-je mal lu, mais je suis all sur le site de Debian, et j'ai tlcharg un fichier ISO. A aucun moment on n'a parl de GNOME ou KDE !




> - Mon dieu il faut le mot de passe root pour installer un logiciel, hennnnnnn mais c'est inadmissible...
> - Heu tu cherches  installer Iceweasel ou Firefox? Parce que Iceweasel est dj dans les dpts officiel, c'est justement pour a qu'ils ont changer le nom et le logo...
> - Par contre avant tout cas, essayes de te renseigner sur l'utilisation de la commande apt, parce que tu sembles ne pas savoir l'utiliser, d'ailleurs je te conseilles plutt un outils comme Synaptic, c'est du graphique et c'est fait exprs pour ceux qui ne savent pas utiliser la console.


Je sais que tu es un spcialiste, mais aprs toutes les manip que j'ai indiqu, j'ai eu Firefox sur Debian !  ::ccool:: 
Quelles commandes sont errones dans celles que j'ai donnes ?

----------


## yoyo88

> - Par contre avant tout cas, essayes de te renseigner sur l'utilisation de la commande apt, parce que tu sembles ne pas savoir l'utiliser, d'ailleurs je te conseilles plutt un outils comme Synaptic, c'est du graphique et c'est fait exprs pour ceux qui ne savent pas utiliser la console.


c'est claire que Synaptic c'est vraiment bien foutu !  :;):

----------


## Lyche

> Quelles commandes sont errones dans celles que j'ai donnes ?


Mais  :8O: , vous allez nous le convertir  ::mouarf::

----------


## dams78

> Ben, peut-tre, ai-je mal lu, mais je suis all sur le site de Debian, et j'ai tlcharg un fichier ISO. A aucun moment on n'a parl de GNOME ou KDE !
> 
> 
> 
> Je sais que tu es un spcialiste, mais aprs toutes les manip que j'ai indiqu, j'ai eu Firefox sur Debian ! 
> Quelles commandes sont errones dans celles que j'ai donnes ?


C'est pas erronn mais tu as dsintall ton soft pour le rinstall ensuite via les dpendances.
Ensuite au niveau des langues c'est pas trs implicite mais bon quand tu vois Firefox-GB, Firefox-Fr, tu te doutes bien qu'il faut choisir le Fr,  mon avis en utilisant Synaptic tu l'aurai vu parce que dans tes commandes je suis pas sur que tu es fais un search. Donc au final toujours faire la mme opration quelque soit le logiciel, moi (perso) je trouve a simple et efficace.

Sinon de mmoire, a fait longtemps que j'ai pas rinstaller Debian, mais en plus maintenant l'installeur est graphique, il te demande quels paquets tu veux installer et c'est l o tu coches "gestionnaire de fentre" donc kde ou gnome et mme l tu peux ensuite avoir plus de dtail pour cocher, dcocher les softs.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> C'est pas erronn mais tu as dsintall ton soft pour le rinstall ensuite via les dpendances.
> Ensuite au niveau des langues c'est pas trs implicite mais bon quand tu vois Firefox-GB, Firefox-Fr, tu te doutes bien qu'il faut choisir le Fr,  mon avis en utilisant Synaptic tu l'aurai vu parce que dans tes commandes je suis pas sur que tu es fais un search. Donc au final toujours faire la mme opration quelque soit le logiciel, moi (perso) je trouve a simple et efficace.
> 
> Sinon de mmoire, a fait longtemps que j'ai pas rinstaller Debian, mais en plus maintenant l'installeur est graphique, il te demande quels paquets tu veux installer et c'est l o tu coches "gestionnaire de fentre" donc kde ou gnome et mme l tu peux ensuite avoir plus de dtail pour cocher, dcocher les softs.


En fait, on m'a donn sur ce forum le nom de FireFox pour Debian (iceweasel) et on m'a dit de taper _apt-get install iceweasel_, c'est ce que j'ai fait !
Ensuite pour l'installation, ne matrisant pas la chose, j'ai tout laiss par dfaut ! ::oops::

----------


## loufab

Super je viens de voir passer le patch correctif d'insertion du "BALOT screen".

Et bien vous serez surement heureux de savoir qu'il n'a fait que passer, mme pas install et taggu pour ne plus tre reprsent dans les mise  jours.  ::ccool:: 

Merci l'urope de te soucier de mon bien tre...  ::aie:: 

dites :

"NON A LA POLITIQUE SUR NOS *Personnal* Computer"

----------


## Michal

dams et louis : et si on reparlait du sujet original ? non pas que parler de l'installation de firefox sur debian soit inintressant mais c'est pas le sujet  :;): 

 ::merci::

----------


## dams78

Pas de soucis!
Je pense connatre la rponse, mais aprs le choix du navigateur, seriez vous pour le choix d'autre composant?
Je pense notamment au lecteur vido, la dernire fois ma mre n'arrivait pas  lire un film alors que je lui avait install vlc tout simplement parce que par dfaut c'tait le player de Windows qui primait (donc oblig de forc l'utilistation de vlc pour chaque format vido avec le risque d'en avoir oubli un...).

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Pas de soucis!
> Je pense connatre la rponse, mais aprs le choix du navigateur, seriez vous pour le choix d'autre composant?
> Je pense notamment au lecteur vido, la dernire fois ma mre n'arrivait pas  lire un film alors que je lui avait install vlc tout simplement parce que par dfaut c'tait le player de Windows qui primait (donc oblig de forc l'utilistation de vlc pour chaque format vido avec le risque d'en avoir oubli un...).


Il faut apprendre  se servir de Windows, avant de vouloir le paramtrer !
Ce que tu me reproches envers Linux, je peux te le reprocher envers Windows !
 :;):

----------


## _skip

> Pas de soucis!
> Je pense connatre la rponse, mais aprs le choix du navigateur, seriez vous pour le choix d'autre composant?
> Je pense notamment au lecteur vido, la dernire fois ma mre n'arrivait pas  lire un film alors que je lui avait install vlc tout simplement parce que par dfaut c'tait le player de Windows qui primait (donc oblig de forc l'utilistation de vlc pour chaque format vido avec le risque d'en avoir oubli un...).


Il doit y en avoir facilement 20 ou 30 des lecteurs multimdia. Alors, tu vois le ballot screen que a ferait. Obliger un fournisseur  proposer des composants appartenant  ses concurrents sur lesquels il n'a aucune possibilit de support, c'est de la moquerie.

<troll>En fait ce qui est quand mme dingue sur ce topic c'est que les seuls que cette histoire de ballot screen fait rjouir ce sont des linuxiens qui n'utilisent pas windows. Maintenant  savoir si c'est parce qu'ils considrent que c'est une bonne chose pour l'avenir du web ou juste par plaisir de voir M$ se faire niquer, je ne me prononcerai pas.</troll>

----------


## trenton

> <troll>En fait ce qui est quand mme dingue sur ce topic c'est que les seuls que cette histoire de ballot screen fait rjouir ce sont des linuxiens qui n'utilisent pas windows. Maintenant  savoir si c'est parce qu'ils considrent que c'est une bonne chose pour l'avenir du web ou juste par plaisir de voir M$ se faire niquer, je ne me prononcerai pas.</troll>


Personnellement je n'utilise pas Windows a m'empche pas de trouver le ballot screen compltement absurde, inutile et bte. Je reste persuad qu'il serait plus pertinent de mettre fin  la vente lie matos/logiciels.

----------


## Lyche

> Personnellement je n'utilise pas Windows a m'empche pas de trouver le ballot screen compltement absurde, inutile et bte. Je reste persuad qu'il serait plus pertinent de mettre fin  la vente lie matos/logiciels.


Il faudrait, comme pour les partis politiques, une taxe aux constructeurs qui ne fournissent pas assez de choix dans les OS.

----------


## dams78

> Il faut apprendre  se servir de Windows, avant de vouloir le paramtrer !
> Ce que tu me reproches envers Linux, je peux te le reprocher envers Windows !


Ca me semble bien compliquer alors  :;): 





> <troll>En fait ce qui est quand mme dingue sur ce topic c'est que les seuls que cette histoire de ballot screen fait rjouir ce sont des linuxiens qui n'utilisent pas windows. Maintenant  savoir si c'est parce qu'ils considrent que c'est une bonne chose pour l'avenir du web ou juste par plaisir de voir M$ se faire niquer, je ne me prononcerai pas.</troll>


Personnellement je trouve a bien qu'on propose le choix  l'utilisateur, certain dirons on a qu'a le faire pour Linux / Mac, bah oui on peut le faire aussi, mme si pour l'instant je trouve que sous Linux le choix existe (enfin pour la distribution que j'utilise en tout cas).
Par contre en tant que dveloppeur J2EE, donc assez ax dveloppement d'applications web, je me dis qu'avec ce choix on va favoriser les navigateurs alternatif : et donc un plus grand respect des normes, une monte peut tre de l'html5, etc.

--edit
Et puis d'aprs certains la scurit d'un logiciel dpend du nombre d'utilisateurs, donc moins d'utilisateurs d'IE => plus de scurisation d'IE.  ::aie::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Ca me semble bien compliquer alors


Y a un truc, aussi. Quand tu installes VLC, il te propose de devenir le lecteur par dfaut pour tout un tas de trucs.
A toi de bien l'installer et lire les fentres avant de cliquer ! (petite boutade  :;): )

Mais, bon, je ne me prononcerais pas sur cette daube de vlc !  ::aie::

----------


## gmotw

Je suis aussi linuxienne et assez mitige envers le ballot screen. A mon avis, a ne va pas servir  grand chose vu que l'utilisateur lambda qui capte pas grand chose, ne changera pas. 
Par contre, expliquer brivement et simplement la diffrence entre un systme d'exploitation, un navigateur internet et un site internet, a aurait t un peu plus intressant (il me semble d'ailleurs qu'il y a une tentative sur le panneau prcdent le ballot screen). 
Malheureusement, Microsoft joue en grande partie sur la mconnaissance de ses clients donc a n'est clairement pas dans son intrt de les duquer. ::cry::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Malheureusement, Microsoft joue en grande partie sur la mconnaissance de ses clients donc a n'est clairement pas dans son intrt de les duquer.


D'un autre cot, cites-moi une socit qui ferait tout pour que ses clients aillent chez le concurrent !  ::?:

----------


## gmotw

> D'un autre cot, cites-moi une socit qui ferait tout pour que ses clients aillent chez le concurrent !


Justement, je parle pas de la concurrence. Plus expliquer la diffrence entre la machine, l'OS, le navigateur et un site. Ils n'ont mme pas  parler des concurrents. Et a pourrait mme leur tre avantageux par moment. ("Quoi? Google n'est pas internet? Bing fait la mme chose?")
Moi j'en ai marre de devoir faire des dessins pour expliquer des choses pas si complexes que a.  ::ccool::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Justement, je parle pas de la concurrence. Plus expliquer la diffrence entre la machine, l'OS, le navigateur et un site. Ils n'ont mme pas  parler des concurrents. Et a pourrait mme leur tre avantageux par moment. ("Quoi? Google n'est pas internet? Bing fait la mme chose?")
> Moi j'en ai marre de devoir faire des dessins pour expliquer des choses pas si complexes que a.


Tu verras, on s'y fait !  ::aie::

----------


## gwinyam

> Justement, je parle pas de la concurrence. Plus expliquer la diffrence entre la machine, l'OS, le navigateur et un site. Ils n'ont mme pas  parler des concurrents. Et a pourrait mme leur tre avantageux par moment. ("Quoi? Google n'est pas internet? Bing fait la mme chose?")
> Moi j'en ai marre de devoir faire des dessins pour expliquer des choses pas si complexes que a.


Tous les profs te diront la mme chose de leurs lves  :;): 

Pense au nombre de fois o un prof de franais a d gueuler que le verbe "croiver" n'existe pas, le prof d'anglais demandait le "s"  la troisime personne, ou encore le prof de maths qui demande le dveloppement au complet et non pas que le rsultat et ainsi de suite...
C'est le boulot des gens "instruits" d'expliquer aux gens, et comme Louis Griffont le dit si bien, on s'y fait  :;):

----------


## BenjGe

on a rcupr ce fameux ballot screen depuis quelques jours sans tre au courant sur notre parc de 200 machines. Au dbut j'ai cru que c'tait un virus ou un troyen.

Il faut avouer que la prsentation de microsoft est minable (un p... de raccourci!!, le virus Windows Security Center se prsente pareil!!)) . L'ide aurait pu tre mieux prsente en exposant le contexte juridique par exemple. Le monde informatique volue trop  mon sens vers le haut avec un manque flagrant de pdagogie vers l'utilisateur final. On suppose que l'utilisateur est au fait des dernires volutions de ce monde ultra complexe.

A l'heure o explose les projets de calcul distribus, de saas, cloud computing, virtualisation et o le premier ordinateur quantique a enfin vu le jour (socit d-wave),  mon avis il est temps de rformer les usages, car mme les experts s'y perdent. L'informatique devient la tour de babel.

Quoi qu'il en soit je pense que mme si le combat contre l'hgmonie de Microsoft a t ncessaire pendant plusieurs annes, celui ci commence a s'appuyer sur des motifs irrationnels empreints de trop d'motions manipules par des dirigeants et des juristes sans scrupules.

L'ouverture des specs des compliateurs  destination de code IL, le soutien au projet Moonlight, la prise en considration dans le dveloppement de silverlight de Mozilla Firefox, l'ouverture d'un office 2010 cloud gratos financ par la pub , la publication de plein d'outils gratos (les services live, microsoft sharedview, microsoft security essentials) et l'ouverture (sous la contrainte) du code d'active directory tmoigne d'un rel changement de la firme sous l'impulsion de Steve Balmer. 

Il est temps de cesser les critiques irrationnelles envers une socit qui a permis  l'informatique de se dmocratiser (les GUI!!!) et de pntrer nos foyers.

Au fanatique du monde libre j'oppose volontiers les centaine d'utilisateurs que je forme qui ne souhaite que conserver et consulter leurs photos de famille avec leurs machines. Le dcalage devient trop grand. C'est absurde.

----------

